# Seguimento - Incêndios 2012



## AnDré (6 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal Continental durante o ano de 2012*



*Link's úteis*


*Instituto de Meteorologia - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firefly.geog.umd.edu/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/


*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2012 às 12:16)

> *Mais de 1400 fogos florestais só este ano*
> 
> _Situação de seca que o país atravessa tem contribuído para o número anormal do incêndios para a época._
> 
> ...


Por: tvi24 / MM  |  13- 2- 2012  19: 44




> *Incêndio cerca casas e capela em Viseu*
> 
> _Fogo em Travassos de Orgens foi apenas um dos vários fogos de pequenas dimensões que deflagraram no distrito esta segunda-feira._
> 
> ...


Por: Redacção / MM  |  13- 2- 2012  17: 34


----------



## PauloSR (14 Fev 2012 às 13:12)

Aqui pela Póvoa de Lanhoso e zonas limítrofes, têm ocorrido vários incêndios. Estamos a meados de Fevereiro, e já ocorrem diversos incêndios, alguns deles a deflagrarem à noite, com baixas temperaturas. O que irá ser esta primavera/verão se o tempo assim continuar?


----------



## dahon (23 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

Boas, por Viseu neste momento o ar no exterior da casa e quase irrespirável há muito fumo pelo ar,  devido aos vários focos que incêndio que foram deflagrando ao longo do dia aqui perto mas penso que também devido ao incêndio que de Manteigas.


----------



## Lousano (23 Fev 2012 às 22:57)

dahon disse:


> Boas, por Viseu neste momento o ar no exterior da casa e quase irrespirável há muito fumo pelo ar,  devido aos vários focos que incêndio que foram deflagrando ao longo do dia aqui perto mas penso que também devido ao incêndio que de Manteigas.



Estamos a chegar à época de queimadas para renovação de pastagens, agravado pela situação de seca que ocorre neste momento.

As beiras interiores e o minho são as zonas normalmente mais afetadas.


----------



## Iceberg (23 Fev 2012 às 23:03)

Hoje pelo meio do dia bem visíveis da cidade de Braga dois focos de incêndio, um menos preocupante em plena encosta do Bom Jesus, e outro lavrando com maior intensidade a caminho de terras de Póvoa de Lanhoso, mas a poucos Kms ds cidade.

Sob um sol brilhante, uma temperatura diurna já primaveril, ano após ano se vislumbram incêndios cada vez mais cedo ou mais tarde, e agora já em pleno Inverno !

Onde vamos parar ... ?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Fev 2012 às 00:42)

Punições severas para quem ateia os fogos e fiscalizações não só no Verão! Não é o calor que anda a pegar fogo às florestas!


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2012 às 18:53)

Helicóptero bombardeiro pesado acionado para tentar controlar incêndio em Monchique

Um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado foi acionado esta tarde para tentar controlar um incêndio que deflagrou cerca das 14h30 numa zona de mato no Passil, em Monchique.

No ponto da situação às 17h15, apesar da intervenção do meio aéreo, o incêndio continuava ativo com uma frente em mato, a progredir em local de difícil acesso aos meios de combate terrestres, segundo a informação da página da Proteção Civil.

O fogo está a ser combatido por um total de 39 operacionais, dos quais 37 são bombeiros, com o auxílio de 13 viaturas.

Com o cair da noite, o helicóptero deixará de auxiliar o trabalho dos bombeiros no terreno.

Com este incêndio em pleno inverno, no mês de fevereiro, o Algarve também não escapa à vaga de fogos que está a assolar o país, devido à seca.

http://www.sulinformacao.com/2012/0...-para-tentar-controlar-incendio-em-monchique/


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

Fonte: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx





Visto daqui à cerca de uma hora.


----------



## Vince (25 Fev 2012 às 19:26)

2005 - Inverno bastante frio e seco  - check √
2012 - Inverno bastante frio e seco  - check √

2005 - Seca - check √
2012 - Seca - check √

2005 - Incêndios fora época - check √
2012 - Incêndios fora época - check √

Esperemos que as coisas melhorem e que chova na Primavera, e não se repita a história de 2005, pois foi o 2º pior ano de sempre. E se não chover, é melhor começar a preparar bem a época.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/pt/timeline/7ee28b8c9a29423c9f092a30c9be56b6.png


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

Vince, em parte isso da chuva da Primavera não é assim tão linear, do tipo, chove, ameniza, e menos incêndios.
Dependendo da vegetação e da região, pelo contrário pode ser pior, bem pior.
Em anos no geral secos, em que o Verão venha a ser quente (e que não tenha ardido muito nos anos anteriores...) em boa parte de Portugal vai arder muito mais se parte da Primavera for chuvosa, do que se não for, e porquê? Porque se for chuvosa, vai crescer mais vegetação, mais mato, mais "fuel" para arder...
Portanto sim, está tudo "check" até agora, e se a Primavera for algo chuvosa, mas não diluviana (o mais provável), poderá piorar as coisas devido a este aumento de matéria para arder, isto caso o Verão depois tenha períodos muito quentes claro, isso é essencial...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

*Protecção Civil registou 235 incêndios no dia de ontem*


> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) registou ontem 235 incêndios, 147 dos quais ocorreram durante o período nocturno. Hoje, até às 07.30, já tinham deflagrado onze ocorrências.
> 
> De acordo com as informações disponíveis no sítio da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil, os incêndios de ontem foram combatidos por um total de 2 124 operacionais e 577 veículos. Foi ainda mobilizado um meio aéreo.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2012 às 13:35)

> *Mato em Sacões arde há horas*
> 
> Um incêndio em mato com quatro frentes está activo e a ser combatido por 27 bombeiros e oito veículos no Concelho de Baião, distrito do Porto, há mais de quatro horas, diz a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
> 
> ...


@Correio da Manhã


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Mar 2012 às 17:37)

rozzo disse:


> Vince, em parte isso da chuva da Primavera não é assim tão linear, do tipo, chove, ameniza, e menos incêndios.
> Dependendo da vegetação e da região, pelo contrário pode ser pior, bem pior.
> Em anos no geral secos, em que o Verão venha a ser quente (e que não tenha ardido muito nos anos anteriores...) em boa parte de Portugal vai arder muito mais se parte da Primavera for chuvosa, do que se não for, e porquê? Porque se for chuvosa, vai crescer mais vegetação, mais mato, mais "fuel" para arder...
> Portanto sim, está tudo "check" até agora, e se a Primavera for algo chuvosa, mas não diluviana (o mais provável), poderá piorar as coisas devido a este aumento de matéria para arder, isto caso o Verão depois tenha períodos muito quentes claro, isso é essencial...



Como dizes, também a quantidade de vegetação que cresce na Primavera é um factor muito importante. Os piores anos são aqueles em que chove muito no Inverno, permitindo o grande crescimento de mato nos meses de Março, Abril, e depois uma Primavera seca e quente que retire a humidade aos solos e seque a vegetação que antes tinha crescido em abundância.

De facto este ano pode até nem ser dos mais problemáticos em termos de incêndios se chover pouco nos próximos 3 meses, na minha opinião, pois o Inverno foi muito seco e temos a vegetação ainda muito rasteira, pouco desenvolvida.

Por outro lado, à parte destes factores pré-Verão, a própria circulação da atmosfera nessa estação é importantíssima. Está mais que provado que Verões com circulação marcadamente de Este/Noroeste são terríveis para os incêndios...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2012 às 21:24)

*23 fogos em curso, mais significativos registam-se na região Norte*


> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) registava hoje à tarde 23 incêndios florestais, que dá destaque aos sete fogos em curso na região Norte do país e que mobilizam um total de 148 operacionais.
> 
> Segundo a página da Internet da ANPC, às 17:55 estavam em curso 23 incêndios em floresta e mato, sendo os mais significativos os sete que se registam nos distritos de Bragança, Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Guarda.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2012 às 16:07)

rozzo disse:


> Vince, em parte isso da chuva da Primavera não é assim tão linear, do tipo, chove, ameniza, e menos incêndios.
> Dependendo da vegetação e da região, pelo contrário pode ser pior, bem pior.
> Em anos no geral secos, em que o Verão venha a ser quente (e que não tenha ardido muito nos anos anteriores...) em boa parte de Portugal vai arder muito mais se parte da Primavera for chuvosa, do que se não for, e porquê? Porque se for chuvosa, vai crescer mais vegetação, mais mato, mais "fuel" para arder...
> Portanto sim, está tudo "check" até agora, e se a Primavera for algo chuvosa, mas não diluviana (o mais provável), poderá piorar as coisas devido a este aumento de matéria para arder, isto caso o Verão depois tenha períodos muito quentes claro, isso é essencial...








Jorge_scp disse:


> Como dizes, também a quantidade de vegetação que cresce na Primavera é um factor muito importante. Os piores anos são aqueles em que chove muito no Inverno, permitindo o grande crescimento de mato nos meses de Março, Abril, e depois uma Primavera seca e quente que retire a humidade aos solos e seque a vegetação que antes tinha crescido em abundância.
> 
> De facto este ano pode até nem ser dos mais problemáticos em termos de incêndios se chover pouco nos próximos 3 meses, na minha opinião, pois o Inverno foi muito seco e temos a vegetação ainda muito rasteira, pouco desenvolvida.
> 
> Por outro lado, à parte destes factores pré-Verão, a própria circulação da atmosfera nessa estação é importantíssima. Está mais que provado que Verões com circulação marcadamente de Este/Noroeste são terríveis para os incêndios...




Bom, fala-se sempre muito nisso da vegetação do Inverno e Primavera, mas qual será o peso disso em todos os restantes factores ? 
É difícil de saber. A biomassa acumulada não é apenas a que nasce nas estações que antecedem a época de incêndios, é biomassa que acumula ao longo de muitos anos, e se estiver tudo seco e ressequido devido a uma seca, só pode agravar a situação.

O factor mais importante é claro o meteorológico, ondas de calor/circulação de leste. No que toca ao resto, varia muito:

Em 2003 tivemos bastante chuva em Janeiro e Abril, e tivemos depois uma parte do Verão escaldante, e foi o pior ano de sempre em incêndios.

Mas em 2005, não tivemos chuva, tivemos uma grande seca parecida com a actual (até agora) e tivemos um Verão que sem ter tido extremos como 2003, o Verão no seu todo (JJA) foi na altura o mais quente de sempre até à data. E foi também um ano trágico nos incêndios.





(Em 2011 terão sido uns 70/80 mil hectares)

Nos últimos anos tivemos Invernos e primaveras de vegetação exuberante, e em 2010 apesar de um Verão muito quente com várias ondas de calor, tivemos muitos incêndios mas não chegámos aos números apocalípticos de outros anos como 2003 ou 2005.


Encontro muitas analogias entre 2005 e 2012. Pelo que na minha opinião, se chegarmos ao Verão e tivermos o azar de ter bastante calor com circulação de leste, a coisa pode ficar preta. Tal como nas conversas recentes sobre a morte de idosos em que se falou de um padrão que poderia ter despertado maior atenção, acho que os responsáveis pela prevenção e luta de incêndios nesta altura devem olhar para tudo isto e acender uma luzinha de alarme lá nos seus gabinetes, que é para não serem apanhados de surpresa.


----------



## DRC (25 Mar 2012 às 17:38)

Vai ardendo a região Norte do País
Situação actual:


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2012 às 18:10)

Um incêndio neste momento, para os lados da serra da Nogueira.


----------



## Costa (27 Mar 2012 às 20:26)

Grande parte do noroeste está sob uma gigantesca coluna de fumo


----------



## Snifa (27 Mar 2012 às 21:50)

Costa disse:


> Grande parte do noroeste está sob uma gigantesca coluna de fumo
> 
> 
> Neste momento é um cheiro a mato queimado que não se pode abrir as janelas...olhando para o céu nocturno é visível o fumotoda a tarde foram várias as colunas de fumo densas, ali para os lados de Paços de Ferreira, Penafiel, e na direcção de Braga..neste momento há 7 incêndios significativos por todo  o Norte...
> ...


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2012 às 17:27)

Incêndio em Penela








Coluna de fumo enorme nas imagens de satélite
















> Mais de 625 operacionais no terreno
> *Quase 200 incêndios registados até meio da tarde de hoje *
> 
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/quase-200-incendios-registados-ate-meio-da-tarde-de-hoje-1539763


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2012 às 17:33)

Vince disse:


> Incêndio em Penela



E continua ainda bem activo.

Além desse um outro mais pequeno a uns kms a Norte.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2012 às 20:40)

Junta-se ao incêndio de Penela, um enorme em Castro Daire:






Também há uma série deles no Minho.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Mar 2012 às 00:09)

*Mais de 400 bombeiros combatem chamas em Penela*






Mais de 400 bombeiros combatem as chamas em São João Deserto, concelho de Penela, distrito de Coimbra. O incêndio deflagrou às 12.30 horas e tem neste momento duas frentes ativas, numa altura em que há 13 incêndios em curso em todo o País.

Segundo a últiam atualização do site da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), às 23 horas, *o incêndio está a ser combatido por 449 operacionais, apoiados por 126 veículos*.

Nesta altura há sete incêndios mais significativos no País (fogos com mais de duas horas ou mais de 10 veículos operacionais ou três ou mais meios aéreos pesados), sendo os outros em Vinhais, Castro de Aire, Alijó, São Pedro do Sul, Vieira do Minho e Barcelos.

No Lugar do Monte, em Barcelos, distrito de Braga, desde as 15.08 horas de terça-feira que lavra um incêndio em mato. No local estão 183 homens no combate às chamas 150 homens, estando a ser apoiados por 47 veículos operacionais.

*A ANPC já registou esta quarta-feira, desde a meia-noite, um total de 321 incêndios.*

fonte


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2012 às 07:37)

O incêndio foi dado como dominado, às 3:21 de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2012 às 22:57)

Ainda sobre os fumos de ontem.





Link pra maior:
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/883/1341xw.jpg

http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/

P.S - Espero não ter encravado o PC de ninguém .


----------



## HFSantos (29 Mar 2012 às 23:16)

AnDré disse:


> Junta-se ao incêndio de Penela, um enorme em Castro Daire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O fumo do centro do país é dos incêndios de Castro Daire, S.Pedro do Sul e alguns do distrito de Aveiro.
O fumo acumulou-se.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mar 2012 às 01:09)

Os bombeiros de Ponte de Lima mobilizaram esta tarde meios para defender casas e duas unidades fabris, entre as freguesias de Freixo e Sandiães, ameaçadas por um incêndio florestal.

«Temos meios no local a fazer a defesa e para já estão a aguentar», explicou à Lusa Carlos Lima, comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Ponte de Lima e a liderar as operações no terreno.

Em causa, além de «algumas habitações» estão uma pequena fábrica de papel e uma outra unidade fabril que serve também como armazém de camiões. Ambas têm o fogo «a poucos metros».

http://www.tvi.iol.pt/noticia/sociedade/fogos-bombeiros-ponte-de-lima-tvi24/1337000-4071.html


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2012 às 15:16)

> Incêndios florestais/*Amarante*
> *Área ardida no primeiro trimestre é 30 vezes superior à de 2011*
> 
> 
> ...


DN Portugal


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2012 às 15:30)

Grande coluna de fumo negro neste momento para Leste...segundo protecção civíl há um incêndio em Paredes com 3 frentes activas...já com o helicóptero em acção

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx

de novo o Norte do País a ser particularmente afectado...


----------



## GabKoost (30 Mar 2012 às 16:22)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2012*



			
				trovoadas disse:
			
		

> Aposto que grande parte das ocorrências de incêndio, estes dias, e que foram muitas, deveu-se a descuidos com queimadas para renovação de pastagens e afins. Uma prática ainda muito comum no Norte e Centro.



Nada a ver com isso. Aliás, no Norte Litoral não é comum fazerem queimadas para renovar pastagens. Pessoalmente, e vivo numa área rural, nunca vi fazerem isso. Isso apenas existe nas zonas serranas (tipo Montalegre) onde ainda se criam gado bovino e caprino livremente mas, de facto, a imensa maioria dos incêndios, não acontecem nestas zonas.

A questão dos incêndios, em 90% dos casos resume-se à necessidade dos madeireiros trabalharem. 

Um dono de um monte, por norma eucaliptal, não lhe interessa deitar as árvores abaixo ao fim dos 7 anos mínimos porque, tal como um bom investimento, cada ano estas ganham mais valor. A madeira dá imenso dinheiro e se deitarem um hectare de árvores de bom porte, estamos a falar de dezenas de milhares de Euros.

No entanto, os madeireiros locais não podem ficar à espera de que os donos queiram vender. Assim, andam a passear de 4x4 ou de avioneta e lançam fogo aos montes que lhe interessam. A madeira, depois de queimada, tem menos valor (especialmente para a industria de tabuados) pelo que os proprietários são quase forçados a vender.

O problema é exclusivamente esse. Mais nada. Não vale a pena arranjar outras razões. Os incêndios de outro tipo, aí sim, acontecem por descuido nos trabalhos agrícolas ou através do pirómano desequilibrado ocasional ou sem intenção.

De realçar ainda que há muito tempo deixei de me importar com os incêndios nas florestas de celulose. Para mim, deveriam arder todas e nunca mais crescerem. 

Os eucaliptos são pragas que urge eliminar. Empobrecem os solos danificando os recursos hídricos locais, criam uma floresta morta, sem vida, e, ainda mais grave, como as suas folhas são difíceis de decompor, criam enormes quantidades de sujidade pronta a arder.

O destino dos eucaliptais é sempre o abate portanto, os únicos problema que os incêndios nestes locais causam são:

- Poluição do ar,
- Ocupação dos recursos dos bombeiros
- Potencial expansão e danificação de bens materiais ou de espécies autóctones.

De mencionar ainda outros tipos de incêndios, como no Gerês, que, diz quem lá vive, tem muitas vezes propósitos contestatários. As populações andam há muito tempo em lutas contra o PNPG por esse obrigar gradualmente à mudança do estilo de vida, pastoreio e agricultura. Mudanças necessárias para as exigências internacionais dos parques mas que, compreensivelmente, entram em choque com modos de vida ancestrais.

Alguns dos mais graves incêndios dos últimos anos, dizem os rumores, foram postos para que a gestão do parque falhasse em alguns objectivos e deixasse as pessoas viver à sua maneira...

___________________

Prevejo que este seja um ano trágico. A não ser que cenha chuva regularmente durante os próximos 6 meses, A seca extrema, juntamente com uma situação social precária, irá causar imensos danos á nossa floresta.

Preocupo-me com a FLORESTA e não com os eucaliptos!!!! Deviam arrancá-los todos! 

E tenhamos na memória que as serras da região, há 100 anos atrás, NÃO TINHAM VEGETAÇÃO. Esta apenas existia nos vales e até cerca de meia encosta. Os cumes eram fragas de granito intermináveis. O Minho era tão cinzento nas serras como verde nos vales. Portanto, os incêndios nas zonas de celulose, e que representam a grande maioria das ocorrências, tem de ser relativizados. São sempre incómodos e prejudiciais mas, de facto, não se perde nada ambientalmente.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2012 às 16:49)

GabKoost disse:


> A questão dos incêndios, em 90% dos casos resume-se à necessidade dos madeireiros trabalharem.
> 
> Um dono de um monte, por norma eucaliptal, não lhe interessa deitar as árvores abaixo ao fim dos 7 anos mínimos porque, tal como um bom investimento, cada ano estas ganham mais valor. A madeira dá imenso dinheiro e se deitarem um hectare de árvores de bom porte, estamos a falar de dezenas de milhares de Euros.
> 
> ...




Isso está muito longe de ser verdade, a Madeira queimada tem muito menos valor para o fabrico de pasta de papel, sendo mesmo recusada se estiver demasiado queimada, portanto para os proprietários e madeireiros o valor da mesma é muito inferior, pouco mais serve do que para queimar em centrais de biomassa, ou seja, não vale quase nada.

Há muitos mitos relativamente a essas coisas, claro que há muito fogo posto, mas longe do que se pensa ou por interesses de madeireiros ou da industria.

E já agora, quer se goste quer não se goste do eucalipto, tem imensos aspectos negativos certamente, mas são hoje um importante sector da nossa economia, são mesmo um dos maiores motores das nossas exportações, são uma especie de nosso "petróleo", quer pela indusria em si, quer porque as grandes empresas do sector souberam ser inteligentes e passaram a fabricar o papel em Portugal em vez de exportar apenas a madeira ou pasta para os outros países fazerem o papel e ganharem a melhor fatia do negócio, ou seja, foram inteligentes de modo a passar o valor acrescentado para o país, ao contrário do que se passa noutros sectores.

O grupo Soporcel por exemplo é um dos maiores líderes mundiais do sector, exporta 95% do que produz, sendo o nosso 3º maior exportador, a seguir à Autoeuropa e Galp, sendo que estas últimas também importam muito (componentes e petróleo), ao contrário do que é a pasta e papel que tem origem nacional. Em 2011 este grupo por exemplo exportou 1233 milhões €. Na Europa penso ser mesmo o líder em vários segmentos.








Sobre o tema, podemos mais tarde quando tiver tempo discutir este assunto noutro tópico que penso existir algures no fórum. A quantidade de ignições que acontecem em tempo seco de leste não pode ser explicada por fogos postos com interesses de madeireiros, até porque muitas dessas ignições nem acontecem em zona onde haja madeira com valor comercial.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2012 às 03:04)

> *Incêndio está a destruir parque natural na Galiza*
> 
> Cerca de 200 hectares arderam até agora no incêndio florestal que deflagrou no sábado no parque natural das Fragas do Eume, no município corunhês A Capela (Espanha), e obrigou já à evacuação da aldeia vizinha, Teixeira.
> 
> ...


JN.pt


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2012 às 04:07)

Sobre a causa dos incêndios, o Correio da Manhã publicou hoje a seguinte noticia:



> *Mais de 15 mil incêndios este ano
> Maior parte dos fogos são “criminosos”
> *
> "Tenhamos a coragem de dizer que cerca de 85 por cento dos fogos em Portugal são criminosos", denunciou ontem o presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses (LBP), Jaime Soares, adiantando que esses fogos são causados por "interesses económicos".
> ...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2012 às 19:39)

Livro sobre a temática em português acessível gratuitamente - Instituto Superior de Agronomia. 

http://www.repository.utl.pt/bitstream/10400.5/3894/1/REP-Ecologia_do_Fogo.Web.Lowresolution.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2012 às 13:07)

> *Incêndios: Albufeira e Castro Marim: Fogos em zonas de mato durante a tarde*
> 
> Dois incêndios, ocorridos praticamente à mesma hora, em Albufeira e Castro Marim, colocaram ontem no terreno quase todas as corporações de bombeiros da região.
> 
> ...



Vento de Norte aliado às temperaturas altas é um verdadeiro rastilho no Algarve.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2012 às 16:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2012*

Fogo em Ferreira do Zêzere


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2012 às 17:48)

Ontem houve 2 incêndios relativamente grandes em Vila chã de Sá.


----------



## ALV72 (17 Jul 2012 às 20:53)

Vince disse:


> Isso está muito longe de ser verdade, a Madeira queimada tem muito menos valor para o fabrico de pasta de papel, sendo mesmo recusada se estiver demasiado queimada, portanto para os proprietários e madeireiros o valor da mesma é muito inferior, pouco mais serve do que para queimar em centrais de biomassa, ou seja, não vale quase nada.
> 
> Há muitos mitos relativamente a essas coisas, claro que há muito fogo posto, mas longe do que se pensa ou por interesses de madeireiros ou da industria.
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela excelente explicação Vince, há muita gente ignorante neste País que não sabe que a indústria da celulose é um dos maiores e melhores motores da nossa economia nesta altura de crise. Emprega milhares de pessoas e é dos melhores pagadores do momento. Como trabalho numa das maiores Empresas fornecedoras das Celuloses ( Grupo Portucel e Altri ) sei que os pagamentos são sempre feitos aos dias 1 e 16 de cada mês sem falhas ! 
E a desculpa da madeira queimada é uma balela pois as fábricas não aceitam madeira com vestigios de carvão, pois basta uma simples pedra negra para arruinar completamente umas toneladas de pasta. Mas isto sou a dizer que já tive uma visita guiada á fábrica da Celbi na Leirosa !

João


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2012 às 22:09)

Neste momento, o site da protecção civil indica 5 incêndios de maiores dimensões. Um deles é o incêndio de Bordeira no concelho de Aljezur que conta já com 103 bombeiros e 22 veículos e tem 3 frentes activas neste momento. 

Começa o calor e eis que o país começa a arder como já é costume.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 22:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2012*



lsalvador disse:


> Fogo em Ferreira do Zêzere



Bem me cheirava a queimado e como se via algum fumo no ar para esses lados deve ser mesmo daí


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2012 às 22:59)

Vince disse:


> Isso está muito longe de ser verdade, a Madeira queimada tem muito menos valor para o fabrico de pasta de papel, sendo mesmo recusada se estiver demasiado queimada, portanto para os proprietários e madeireiros o valor da mesma é muito inferior, pouco mais serve do que para queimar em centrais de biomassa, ou seja, não vale quase nada.
> 
> Há muitos mitos relativamente a essas coisas, claro que há muito fogo posto, mas longe do que se pensa ou por interesses de madeireiros ou da industria.
> 
> ...



Já vai "longe" o post mas ainda assim vou comentar, até porque tenho alguns hectares de pinhal que arderam em 2003 e com eles oliveiras, cerejeiras, castanheiros, currais etc..

Uma coisa é o que os governos propagandeiam, outra coisa é a realidade! O que foi dito na altura:

1. Vamos ajudar na regeneração da floresta. Mentira! A floresta de pinheiro regenera-se por si própria, desde que já haja sementes (pinhas de pinheiro com 6-8anos). Ajudas do estado foram Zero, nada, caput!
2. O estado propicia com uma linha de crédito para ajudas na compra de madeira queimada destinada a pasta de papel. Zero, nada, zero, caput, nada do estado!! Em primeiro lugar, gostava que todos tivessem a noção que pinheiros queimados, secam completamente e são infestados de parasitas (escaravelhos), que fazem com que a madeira passados 4meses pese metade e por aí fora! Passado 1 ano, levanto um tronco sozinho, a madeira vale nada nesse estado!! Em 2o lugar quando essas medidas estão ao dispor já passou tempo demais, já nada vale nada! Em 3o essas ajudas não são para pequenos produtores mas sim para serrações e afins, ou seja, por eles com tanta fartura, pedir ajuda é mesmo sinônimo de nunca!! Em 4o lugar, o que nessa circunstância as serrações me disseram foi que teria de pagar para cortar os pinheiros e o seu transporte, resultando num valor quase sem lucro. Fazendo contas liquidar, nem a 50cent por pinheiro queriam, quando cada um valia mais de 40eur! O estado dizia que fazia parques para armazenar madeira queimada, tudo falso!! Meus senhores, caros colegas e amigos, estamos a falar de centenas ou milhares de hectares, cabe no juízo de alguém acreditar na propaganda do governo, onde estão esses parques? Chegam a quantos quilômetros de altura com madeira? Valha-me Deus..


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jul 2012 às 23:10)

ALV72 disse:


> Parabéns pela excelente explicação Vince, há muita gente ignorante neste País que não sabe que a indústria da celulose é um dos maiores e melhores motores da nossa economia nesta altura de crise.



E aqueles ignorantes que não se dão conta da devastação que os eucaliptais produzem?

Empobrecimento dos solos, erosão, acabam com a fauna e flora autóctone, potenciam os incêndios, sugam os lençóis freáticos até à exaustão, arruínam a paisagem, interditam a policultura dos terrenos. etc etc etc.

É o eterno dilema entre sustentabilidade e retorno económico imediato.

Eu tenho uma boa ideia de quem sejam os ignorantes. 

Bem que defenda que algumas parcelas devem, e bem, ser exploradas com este fim, a intensa cobertura desta praga, que transformou um jardim num eucaliptal à beira mar plantado, é gravemente prejudicial ao meio ambiente.

Gabar-se do "chiffre d'affaires" da Portucel é algo que pouco me diz porque, de facto, são os principais patrocinadores da extinção da floresta e paisagem autóctone.

Tem portanto um mérito limitado. Mérito seria faturar conseguindo, ao mesmo tempo, promover o equilíbrio ambiental.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jul 2012 às 23:18)

Paulo H disse:


> Uma coisa é o que os governos propagandeiam, outra coisa é a realidade! O que foi dito na altura:
> 
> 1. Vamos ajudar na regeneração da floresta. Mentira! A floresta de pinheiro regenera-se por si própria, desde que já haja sementes (pinhas de pinheiro com 6-8anos). Ajudas do estado foram Zero, nada, caput!



Por falarmos em realidade, o grande falecido Orlando Ribeiro já dizia que os Pinheirais eram uma espécie originária do zonas Litorais *DE ONDE NUNCA HAVIAM DE TER SAÍDO.*

Portanto, a não ser que falemos em pinheiras à beira mar, a regeneração das florestas desta espécie não faz sentido em termos ecológicos. Consequentemente, não acho que o estado tenha de se meter nisso. 

Essa seria uma questão de SEGURADORAS mas sabemos bem que a política dos proprietários florestais ainda é rudimentar em Portugal. Os donos só se lembram dos montes quando estes arderam ou quando as árvores estão prontas para o abate.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jul 2012 às 23:21)

GabKoost disse:


> E aqueles ignorantes que não se dão conta da devastação que os eucaliptais produzem?
> 
> Empobrecimento dos solos, erosão, acabam com a fauna e flora autóctone, potenciam os incêndios, sugam os lençóis freáticos até à exaustão, arruínam a paisagem, interditam a policultura dos terrenos. etc etc etc.
> 
> ...



Corretissimo! Muita gente esquece que após serem queimados hectares de pinheiro, castanheiro ou carvalho, vencem sempre espécies invasoras melhor adaptadas após incêndios: eucaliptos, mimosas, acácias..

Algo que me esqueci de dizer é que a indústria de madeira e do papel, está dimensionada com uma capacidade própria a nível de produção. E no caso da pasta de papel, é quase senão mesmo 24h sobre 24h de produção. Então pergunto, qual a capacidade de encaixe destas de comprar madeira queimada? Só passados anos, se escoaria tal imensidão! Mas pronto, os intermediários são as serrações e estas primeiro vão aonde é mais perto, compram conforme podem escoar para papel, e por conseguinte, nada do que se diz acerca de ajudas em parques de madeira queimada, nada disso é realizado, nunca! À maldita propaganda e santa ignorância de quem acredita neles..


----------



## GabKoost (17 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

Vince disse:


> Isso está muito longe de ser verdade, a Madeira queimada tem muito menos valor para o fabrico de pasta de papel, sendo mesmo recusada se estiver demasiado queimada, portanto para os proprietários e madeireiros o valor da mesma é muito inferior, pouco mais serve do que para queimar em centrais de biomassa, ou seja, não vale quase nada.



Pois bem, acredito que para certas empresas (como a Portucel), a madeira intensamente queimada não tenha grande valor.

Porém, e falo com conhecimento de causa, mal um monte arda, e ainda este não acabou de fumegar, já lá estão os madeireiros a carregar os camiões.

Escusado será dizer que um eucalipto queimado será menos valioso MAS, o que acontece muitas vezes, é que esta madeira é reencaminhada para outros destinos. 

Os madeireiros compram as árvores por meia dúzia de tostões e vendem-na 100€ ou mais a tonelada em canhotas. Outras árvores, queimadas superficialmente, levam uma lavadela, uma raspagem mecânica e estão como novas para vender.

Não vale a pena procurar desculpas para os madeireiros. Estes são milhares no país, toda a gente os conhece e sabe como eles actuam. O resto é conversa.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2012 às 03:08)

> *Fogo destrói casas na Madeira, durante noite marcada por chamas em todo o país*
> 
> Pelo menos sete incêndios estavam ativos, ao início da madrugada desta quarta-feira. Dois dos fogos estavam dominados, um em Cantanhede, no distrito de Coimbra, e outro em Alcobaça, Leiria. À mesma hora, um violento incêndio era combatido por dezenas de bombeiros no concelho da Calheta, na Madeira.
> 
> ...


Jornal de Notícias


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 15:17)

Hoje começou a arder em Tavira. No sítio que é parece que é daqueles que pode durar dias... 

Catraia, Cachopo - Tavira: Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.

15:02	Accionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Beja.

15:02	Accionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Évora.


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

Já passou a três frentes activas, vejo o fumo e bem, ainda está longe de mim, mas parece que já ardeu bem... mais de 3 horas.


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Jul 2012 às 17:47)

Infelizmente isto hoje está péssimo. O incêndio de Sabacheira (Tomar) tem estado toda a tarde a lavrar e já colocou casas em perigo.
Estou a trabalhar na Zona Industrial de Tomar e esta tarde quase não vi o sol tal é o fumo que por aqui vai, de tal forma que no sat24 já se consegue distinguir a coluna de fumo.
Espero que consigam controlá-lo antes que faça mais estragos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 17:57)

Já se vê o fumo intenso por detrás do Cerro de São Miguel. 8 anos depois, a tragédia dos incêndios na Serra do Caldeirão volta em força.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 18:01)

A leste daqui. Penso que seja o fogo em Famões, Odivelas.


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2012 às 18:02)

Fogo em Tomar, e o fumo vai tapando o sol por aqui


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 18:12)

Medonho o cenário neste momento, o sol já está meio tapado pelo fumo e o cheiro a queimado é intenso.


----------



## Teles (18 Jul 2012 às 18:14)

Duas fotos tiradas por Casimiro Serra  da net do incêndio em Tomar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 18:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> A leste daqui. Penso que seja o fogo em Famões, Odivelas.



Confirma-se! Incêndio em Famões (Odivelas), mais concretamente na Paiã! 
Espero que aquele belíssimo pinhal manso sobreviva!


----------



## Teles (18 Jul 2012 às 18:19)

Mais uma foto do incêndio de Tomar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

O Incêndio em Tavira já tem 4 frentes activas. Aqui, em Olhão as sirenes dos carros dos bombeiros não param. O sol está encoberto e o calor é mais que muito. Que inferno.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2012 às 19:27)

Estremoz: o vento moderado de noroeste transporta consigo uma grande concentração de cinzas dos incêndios, estando a provocar uma drastica redução da visibilidade na última hora.


----------



## DRC (18 Jul 2012 às 19:42)

Informaram-me há instantes que há um incêndio de grandes proporções perto de casas na vila do Sobralinho, concelho de Vila Franca de Xira.
Os bombeiros estão a ser apoiados por um helicóptero que está a impedir que o fogo se propague ao mato na zona nordeste da vila.





Foto retirada do site Portal Alverca.


----------



## Teles (18 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

Mais umas fotos encontradas no face tiradas por T M Fotografia Foto do incêndio em Tomar.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2012 às 19:57)

Vísivel na imagem satélite o fumo dos incêndios de Tomar e da serra algarvia.


----------



## CptRena (18 Jul 2012 às 20:25)

É triste ver estas situações, principalmente quando se trata daqueles com origem criminosa/negligente. É que nem chegamos a onda de calor e começa logo Portugal arder. É impressionante!
A verdade é que os incêndios fazem parte da vida e são, em alguns casos, muito importantes para o controlo de pragas entre outras vantagens para a fauna/flora.


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 20:36)

Fumo do incêndio no Cachopo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 20:52)

Por aqui, parece ser um vulcão com a altura da nuvem escura por cima do Cerro de São Miguel e já cai a cinza.  

A última actualização indica 4 frentes activas e alguns locais com casas em perigo.

Segundo a RTP, o incêndio pode ter tido origem numa obra da REN.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 20:58)

Construção da linha de 400KV entre Tavira e Puebla de Guzman, Andaluzia a partir da subestação de Cachopo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 21:19)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=571842&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61 Reportagem da RTP sobre o incêndio em Tavira


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:07)

Algo muito grave está a acontecer na cidade do Funchal! Os canais de notícias falam em fogo dentro da cidade, casas destruidas e explosões!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

> Incêndio de enormes dimensões na zona do Palheiro Ferreiro e Choupana mobiliza todas as forças dos bombeiros municipais do Funchal.
> 
> A situação é dramática. *"Há casas consumidas pelo fogo, ouvem-se explosões e o pânico está instalado"*, contam-nos.
> 
> Mais informações dentro de instantes.



http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/335591-palheiro-ferreiro-em-chamas


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 22:15)

A última informação relativa ao incêndio na Serra de Tavira continua com 4 frentes e a estrada que liga Cachopo a Barranco de Velho encontra-se cortada.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Espero que seja possível proteger as casas e as pessoas, o resto... Que não se passem episódios de idosos com espingardas apontadas e que se recusam a abandonar o bocadinho de terra de toda a vida...


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 22:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/335591-palheiro-ferreiro-em-chamas



Fotos:


























a última tirada à minutos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:22)

Azathoth disse:


> Fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEUS SEJA LOUVADO! 
Pobre gente!


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2012 às 22:26)

Imagens impressionantes de facto.


----------



## kelinha (18 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

Azathoth disse:


> Fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QUE HORROR! Pobres pessoas, pobre ecossistema, pobre fauna, pobre flora...


----------



## Azathoth (18 Jul 2012 às 22:32)

Zoom:


----------



## Angelstorm (18 Jul 2012 às 22:36)

Em Tomar disseram-me terem ardido habitações, mas não tenho confirmação. Infelizmente a área ardida é muito extensa e o incêndio deve ter chegado a 1 ou 2 kms da cidade. Dado a zona afectada não me admirava nada que tivesse havido danos materiais.
Houve ainda muitas pessoas evacuadas e outras em pânico vendo os seus haveres perto das chamas. Foi um inferno completo...
Ficam aqui dois links com imagens do sucedido:
http://fotos.sapo.pt/radiocidadetomar/albuns/?aid=24
http://www.facebook.com/tmfotografia.foto


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

Azathoth disse:


> Zoom:





sem palavras!!!


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

Relato na SIC-Notícias: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/07/18/relato-de-ricardo-miguel-oliveira-diretor-do-dn-madeira


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 22:42)

Azathoth disse:


> Zoom:



WOOOW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:44)

Está a começar a sair a factura de um dos Invernos mais secos de sempre! Temo que seja apenas o início...


----------



## Schuch (18 Jul 2012 às 22:47)

que brutal!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:48)

LINK RTP Madeira: http://www.tvdez.com/rtpmadeira


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

> há pessoas a correr pela estrada abaixo, fugindo das zonas de perigo, tendo-se já ouvido explosões, provavelmente de botijas de gás.



tvi24


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2012 às 22:55)

Que horror de imagens, fico sem palavras


----------



## Geiras (18 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

Ainda por cima está de noite, meios aéreos só amanhã :S


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2012 às 23:07)

As coisas parecem estar brutais na Madeira, tudo de bom e boa sorte.  

Off-Topic:
Entretanto tenho relatos que o fogo em Ponte de Sor também está algo complicado.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 23:10)




----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2012 às 23:12)

Que imagens

Aqui pela zona temos 2 em Tomar e 1 na Tramaga, Ponte de Sôr.

Parece que tá a começar a época de incêndios por cá, vamos lá ver como será o resto do verão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 23:16)

Sigo a emissão da *RTP Madeira*, destaques:

Estrada Palheiro --» Aeroporto evacuada.
Zona Industrial de Sto António a arder.
Fogo já consumiu a Quinta do Palheiro Village Golfe.
Palheiro evacuado.
Via rápida em Cancela pode ser cortada.


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2012 às 23:16)

Não sei quem é autor para creditar, as fotos circulam e perde-se a origem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

O Inferno subiu pela Madeira!!!

Impressionante mesmo!!


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 23:20)

Isso por aí está mesmo mau... onde irá parar? se nem a cidade o pára...


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

porque é que não aparece informação do  incêndio da Madeira aqui?

A protecção civil do Funchal tem uma página diferente?


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2012 às 23:25)

F_R disse:


> porque é que não aparece informação do  incêndio da Madeira aqui?
> 
> A protecção civil do Funchal tem uma página diferente?



Afirmativo. http://www.procivmadeira.pt/


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 23:26)

O fogo em parte já é urbano e aparentemente há montes de mirones...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

Imagens impressionantes na RTP Madeira:


----------



## Vince (18 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

A protecção civil da Madeira pede que os mirones se afastem e não se dirijam para a zona pois estão a complicar muito as operações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

Ministro da Administração Interna «envia» 75 homens num C-130 da FAP para a Madeira.


----------



## stormy (18 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

As condições, infelizmente, são perfeitas para o fogo...o tipo de floresta, o estado do tempo...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 23:35)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55KSQW6z-rU"]IncÃªndio na Madeira      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2012 às 23:35)

Uma foto enviada por uma amiga minha residente no Funchal, ao final da tarde:





E acaba de me informar que muitos amigos dela já ficaram sem casa, é o inferno total


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2012 às 23:45)

Incêndio em Sabacheira/Monchite , Tomar, já leva *6* frentes

Às 22h40 tinha uma frente, às 23h40 6 frentes, é impressionante...

Edit 23h47: Não percebo, passou a 4 frentes, deve ser algum engano


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 23:45)

*Vento muito forte está a prejudicar combate ao fogo, segundo o presidente da câmara do Funchal*


> O presidente da Câmara do Funchal, Miguel Albuquerque,  disse hoje que o "vento muito forte" está a prejudicar o combate ao incêndio  que deflagrou ao final da tarde de hoje no concelho.
> 
> "Estamos numa fase de ataque ao fogo, estabelecemos três linhas de corte,  estamos a tentar controlá-lo, o que se está a revelar difícil porque o vento  está muito forte", declarou Miguel Albuquerque aos jornalistas numa das  frentes do incêndio, na freguesia de São Gonçalo.  O autarca salientou que a prioridade "é salvaguardar a vida das pessoas". "Estamos a tirar as pessoas das habitações e a tentar que mantenham  a calma", afirmou, sublinhando que todos os meios no terreno - desde os  bombeiros à polícia e aos funcionários da autarquia - "estão a fazer aquilo  que é possível com os meios existentes", disse ainda, realçando que existem  outros fogos a decorrer na região, pelo que é necessária coordenação, mesmo  ao nível do uso da água.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2012 às 23:47)

Estive agora a falar com uma amigo meu que está na Madeira, e ele diz que a situação está muito feia, com o fogo a propagar por muitos lados... ele está neste momento no meio de 2 fogos de grandes dimensões, um a 3/4km e outro a 2km... da casa dele 

Espero que a situação melhore rapidamente...!


----------



## telegram (18 Jul 2012 às 23:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio em Sabacheira/Monchite , Tomar, já leva *6* frentes
> 
> Às 22h40 tinha uma frente, às 23h40 6 frentes, é impressionante...
> 
> Edit 23h47: Nãi percebo, passou a 4 frentes, deve ser algum engano



O CNOS fala em 4.


----------



## Estação SP (18 Jul 2012 às 23:51)

Boa noite pessoal 

Tenho uma duvida, o que é que voces querem dizer com o termo "mirones"?

Obrigado!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2012 às 23:51)

telegram disse:


> O CNOS fala em 4.



Sim, fala em 4, mas minutos antes falava em 6, por isso é que disse que devia ser algum engano


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

Estação SP disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Tenho uma duvida, o que é que voces querem dizer com o termo "mirones"?
> 
> Obrigado!



*mirone *
 (espanhol mirón) 
s. m.
1.  [Informal]  Espectador curioso ou indiscreto.
2. Aquele que, sem jogar, observa o andamento de um jogo.

Sinónimo Geral: MIRÃO

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=mirones

O dicionário foi criado pra ser consultado


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

Estação SP disse:


> Boa noite pessoal
> 
> Tenho uma duvida, o que é que voces querem dizer com o termo "mirones"?
> 
> Obrigado!



Alguém que observa algo sem participar, neste caso devem-se referir a quem vai lá meter-se na frente para filmar/tirar fotos


----------



## Profetaa (18 Jul 2012 às 23:55)

Incendio em Tavira tambem com 4 frentes...


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2012 às 00:03)

Bem...a emissão da RTP Madeira é no mínimo aterradora  . 

Já na minha região ainda continua activo o incêndio na zona de Alcafache com 3 frentes activas e numa zona de encosta de difícil acesso.


----------



## Estação SP (19 Jul 2012 às 00:05)

Obrigado pessoal 

Tens razão Mário.

PS: mas um meteorologista as vezes tem de tirar umas fotos para dar a conhecer a comunidade, mas nunca atrapalhar o trabalho dos bombeiros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2012 às 00:05)

dahon disse:


> Bem...a emissão da RTP Madeira é no mínimo aterradora  .
> 
> Já na minha região ainda continua activo o incêndio na zona de Alcafache com 3 frentes activas e numa zona de encosta de difícil acesso.



Ouvem-se perfeitamente as bilhas de gas a explodir!


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 00:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ouvem-se perfeitamente as bilhas de gas a explodir!



Pois, péssimo sinal, casas a arder. Espero ao menos que todos tenham fugido, que se lixem as casas.


----------



## Profetaa (19 Jul 2012 às 00:14)

Realmente é impressionante o que se está a passar na Madeira....
Alguem sabe como estão as situações dos incendios no continente, principalmente os incendios com varias frentes em Tomar, Viseu e Tavira?
Ontem estive perto do incendio da zona de Cantanhede, que metia medo, nem imagino como seja na Madeira......


ESTÃO A PREPARAR A EVACUAÇÃO DA PRISÃO DA MADEIRA, SEGUNDO NOTICIA NA TVI24...!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 00:18)

Profetaa disse:


> Alguem sabe como estão as situações dos incendios no continente, principalmente os incendios com varias frentes em Tomar, Viseu e Tavira?



Tomar (Sabacheira/Monchite) tem 4 frentes, 322 operacionais e 101 veículos.
Viseu tem 3 frentes, 204 operacionais e 52 veículos.
Tavira tem 4 frentes, 209 operacionais e 54 veículos


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 00:18)

Não sei se essas garrafas de gás são de casas na zona urbana... Suponho que nas zonas mais altas as casas devem ter algum tanque com água para regar ou piscina. Era um sítio razoável para colocarem essas garrafas...


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jul 2012 às 00:21)

no telejornal, na rtp africa, dizem que e uma catastrofe, este incendio no arquipelago da madeira. Vejam tudo em directo na rtp africa, tu mesmo em directo.


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jul 2012 às 00:25)

liguem na rtp africa. E a melhor forma de seguirem ao promenor tudo sobre o fogo na madeira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 00:29)

Uma foto do incêndio em Tomar (Sabacheira/Monchite) tirada esta tarde. Continua activo com 4 frentes.


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2012 às 00:36)

Pelo que um jornalista afirmou há relatos de casa consumidas pelo incêndio na Madeira.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2012 às 00:43)

dahon disse:


> Pelo que um jornalista afirmou há relatos de casa consumidas pelo incêndio na Madeira.



Na RTP Madeira passaram imagens de casas a arder.


----------



## Azathoth (19 Jul 2012 às 00:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ouvem-se perfeitamente as bilhas de gas a explodir!








Eu que moro do outro lado da cidade (como podes ver pela foto) também as ouvi muito bem.



Nota: agora do meu ponto de vista praticamente não vejo fogo. Mas não sei se para trás o incêndio continua.


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2012 às 00:49)

Dan disse:


> Na RTP Madeira passaram imagens de casas a arder.



Correcto, também acabei de ver essas imagens, é desolador.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 00:57)

> Parte hoje com destino à Madeira uma Força Conjunta composta por 83 efetivos do GIPS/GNR, da Força Especial de Bombeiros e de Corpos de Bombeiros Voluntários, enquadrados por um Grupo de Comando da ANPC.
> Esta força visa apoiar as operações de combate aos violentos incêndios que assolam a ilha da Madeira.
> O voo será feito a bordo de um avião C-130 da Força Aérea Portuguesa que descola ao início da manhã de hoje da Base Aérea do Montijo.



Protecção Civil via Facebook.


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 01:00)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fipTXWp3Ko&feature=player_embedded#t=105s


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 01:02)

*Alberto João Jardim deixou uma mensagem aos madeirenses
*
[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/3CZt31JyZZEZ1ve1DMBn"]Alberto JoÃ£o Jardim deixou uma mensagem aos madeirenses - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Snowy (19 Jul 2012 às 01:04)

Só está a piorar 



> Madeira: salvar vidas do fogo é prioridade máxima (atualização permanente)
> 
> O incêndio de grandes proporções que está a deflagrar no concelho Funchal já consumiu casas e estáa espalhar o pânico na população. O Plano de Emergência Municipal foi acionado, tal como foi pedida ajuda ao Continente. A PSP está a ir casa a casa evacuar as zonas para onde se dirigem as chamas. Três equipas da PJ já estão no local para investigar a causa do fogo.
> 22:19 Quarta feira, 18 de julho de 2012
> ...



E amanhã chegará mais ajuda do continente:



> Incêndios/Madeira: Ministro da Administração Interna chega à Região às 10.30
> 
> Funchal, 19 jul (Lusa) - O ministro da Administração Interna, Miguel macedo, chega amanhã às 10:30 à Madeira para acompanhar a situação naquela Região disse à Lusa fonte do Governo madeirense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 01:07)

Algumas fotos do incêndio da Madeira recebidas agora:


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 01:10)

Na TVI24 dizem que a protecção civil disse que ainda não houve casas consumidas pelo fogo...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 01:19)

*Incêndios. Ministro da Administração Interna parte esta manhã para o Funchal*


> O ministro da Administração Interna, Miguel macedo, chega amanhã às 10:30 à Madeira para acompanhar a situação naquela Região disse à Lusa fonte do Governo madeirense.
> 
> A deslocação de Miguel Macedo ocorre já depois de ter sido decidido enviar para a Madeira um avião C-130 da Força Aérea com 81 homens para auxiliar as autoridades madeirenses no combate às chamas no incêndio de enormes proporções da freguesia de São Gonçalo, no Funchal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (19 Jul 2012 às 01:29)

Boa noite!

Atualizando a notícia do incêndio que está a deflagrar na Madeira:

 A SIC Notícias emitiu um comunicado oficial que dizia que serão 90 homens (e não os 81, como inicialmente dito) que irão no avião do Continente para a Madeira para ajudar no combate às chamas. Chegarão pela manhã.

 Navegando na internet... encontrei isto:
















http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/18/12817528-multiple-forest-fires-hit-portugal

Força Madeira!


----------



## ACalado (19 Jul 2012 às 01:44)

Encontro-me pela Madeira ė desolador o que assisti, várias frentes activas que consumiam uma vasta área, cheguei a ouvir botijas de gás a explodir e encontro-me na parte baixa do Funchal... Nestas alturas  de aperto vêm a memória "velhos fantasmas", pergunto onde está a prevenção, onde está o ordenamento florestal e do território? Uma coisa ė certa o "Zė Bombeiro" tem de safar sempre a coisa nos momentos de aperto..... O C-130 que parte as 9h com elementos da FEB vem fazer rescaldo???


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 01:53)

Deveras impressionante, timelapse de 40 minutos.


----------



## aoc36 (19 Jul 2012 às 02:07)

como é que esta o fogo na serra do algarve?


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 02:51)

aoc36 disse:


> como é que esta o fogo na serra do algarve?



"2:16	 Incêndio ativo com quatro frentes."

Agora podes ver no próprio site do Meteopt, vai a:
http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/incendios

procuras pelo incêndio, e clicas no link que diz "Informação detalhada"

No continente foram todos dominados menos esse de Tavira e o de Ponte de Sor, no da Madeira não há muita informação sobre a situação operacional neste momento, espero que mais calma.


----------



## fablept (19 Jul 2012 às 04:14)

spiritmind disse:


> Encontro-me pela Madeira ė desolador o que assisti, várias frentes activas que consumiam uma vasta área, cheguei a ouvir botijas de gás a explodir e encontro-me na parte baixa do Funchal... Nestas alturas  de aperto vêm a memória "velhos fantasmas", pergunto onde está a prevenção, onde está o ordenamento florestal e do território? Uma coisa ė certa o "Zė Bombeiro" tem de safar sempre a coisa nos momentos de aperto..... O C-130 que parte as 9h com elementos da FEB vem fazer rescaldo???



Pior foi mesmo o que ouvi na rádio, não enviaram helicópteros para a Madeira por via aérea, pois tinham que fazer escala nas Canárias e precisam de umas papeladas que demoravam 3 dias para puder passar nas Canárias.


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 08:31)

Bom dia segundo o nosso colega spiritmind a situação na Ilha da Madeira ainda está bastante dificíl como se pode ver por uma foto tirada pelo próprio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 08:56)

O único incêndio florestal que se encontra activo no continente é o de Tavira. Ainda tem 4 frentes activas, e está a ser combatido por 345 operacionais, 105 veículos, e desde as 08h00 que foram accionado 4 aviões bombardeiros médios anfíbios, 1 helicóptero bombardeiro pesado e 1 helicóptero bombardeiro ligeiro. Segundo consta no histórico do incêndio, já se mobilizaram para o local do incêndio grupos de reforço para combate a incêndios florestais de Beja, Évora, Setúbal e Lisboa (2).


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 08:56)

Continua visível mas agora nas serras de santa cruz...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 09:00)

Uma fotografia tirada por um amigo meu (Gonçalo Rodrigues) residente na Madeira, há cerca de 40 minutos:






Edit 09h17:



> *Incêndio na Madeira em fase de rescaldo
> bombeiros estão de prevenção*
> 
> O fogo que deflagrou na quarta-feira no Palheiro Ferreiro, concelho do Funchal, encontra-se em fase de rescaldo, disse à agência Lusa fonte do município, sendo ainda visíveis na zona vários focos de incêndio.
> ...



Record


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 09:33)

Caótico também está o incêndio em Tavira que conta já com 309 bombeiros no local ,  tento encontrar algumas imagens do incêndio mas até ao momento nada se alguém tiver ou souber quem tenha imagens era de bom grado a postagem de algumas


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2012 às 09:38)

Pelos vistos já deverá estar extinto, mas o incêndio da tarde passada em Fragosela, Viseu andou mesmo muito perto de casas.
Houve gente que andava com mangueiras a apagar o fogo do jardim e da porta de entrada, um cenário de terror.

Entretanto, por cá o fumo é mais que a humidade do ar, está um ambiente doentio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 09:39)

Teles disse:


> Caótico também está o incêndio em Tavira que conta já com 309 bombeiros no local ,  tento encontrar algumas imagens do incêndio mas até ao momento nada se alguém tiver ou souber quem tenha imagens era de bom grado a postagem de algumas



A única que consegui encontrar é uma imagem de um artigo (online) do jornal i:






Notícia


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 10:01)

De ontem: Perto de Cachopo - Tavira (nuno.caldeirinha)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2012 às 10:08)

Incêndio de Tavira visto ontem ao por do sol em Altura:





A nortada está a começar, o que para este incêndio não vai ser nada bom,
Actualmente ainda não consigo ver a coluna de fuma, mas sim fumo muito disperso que me impede de ver a coluna.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 10:15)

O vento é de noroeste, há calor mas a massa de ar é diferente, já tem muito mais humidade. As coisas vão melhorar rapidamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 10:36)

Um outro amigo meu (Francisco Ornelas) residente na localidade de Ponta do Pargo, na Calheta, informa que não tem ligações telefónicas nem televisivas. Diz que é muito complicado «respirar em condições».

Edit 10h48: 

Algumas fotos do incêndio no Funchal: http://expresso.sapo.pt/fotografias-e-video-do-inferno-no-funchal=f740688

Elementos do GIPS e embarcar no C-130 da FAP com destino à Madeira:


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 11:46)

spiritmind disse:


> Encontro-me pela Madeira ė desolador o que assisti, várias frentes activas que consumiam uma vasta área, cheguei a ouvir botijas de gás a explodir e encontro-me na parte baixa do Funchal... Nestas alturas  de aperto vêm a memória "velhos fantasmas", pergunto onde está a prevenção, onde está o ordenamento florestal e do território? Uma coisa ė certa o "Zė Bombeiro" tem de safar sempre a coisa nos momentos de aperto..... O C-130 que parte as 9h com elementos da FEB vem fazer rescaldo???



Infelizmente não me parece que vão apenas para fazer rescaldo. Acho que haverá trabalho para muito tempo.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2012 às 12:01)

Foi realmente desolador e arrepiante o cenário que ontem assisti pela televisão na Ilha da Madeira, não consigo imaginar sequer quem vive no Funchal e estava habituado a ver as encostas todas verdinhas da ilha e agora vê tudo preto deve ser mesmo uma tristeza, um dos meus destinos era sem duvida visitar a Madeira.. agora já não a vou ver com a beleza pelo menos uma parte do que era antes ..  e pelos vistos ainda persistem incêndios uma vez que estive há cerca de 5 minutos a ver a RTP Informação e estavam a reportar um grande incêndio na Camacha.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Jul 2012 às 12:01)

Bom dia.
Acabo de fazer o trajecto desde a Fajã da Ovelha ( freguesia mesmo ao lado da Ponta do Pargo até ao Funchal.
Contei 4 fogos que lavram sem controlo. O da Ponta do Pargo que continua a arder e já atingiu a Freguesia das Achadas da Cruz e a da Fajã da Ovelha onde ardeu uma casa(pelo menos). Um segundo incêndio que lavra numa encosta incessível no sitio do Ledo, Arco da Calheta. Um terceiro na zona da Ribeira Brava, sitio de São João sobranceiro à entrada da Via Rápida. O quarto é o do da Choupana/Camacha. 
Não tenho telefone fixo em casa ( Fajã da Ovelha) desde as 0:30 de hoje.
Uma boa noticia, é que hoje  o vento já não é tão intenso como ontem.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 12:15)

Há algum balanço provisório de casas que tenham sido afectadas ?
Há membros regulares do fórum da Madeira que não tem aparecido, vejam lá se fazem checkin para ver se está tudo bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

O Incêndio em Tavira conta com 371 operacionais, 99 veículos e 8 meios aéreos. Continua com 4 frentes activas.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2012 às 12:20)

> *Fogo motiva evacuação de escola e centro de saúde na vila da Camacha*
> 
> A vila da Camacha, no concelho de Santa Cruz, já foi atingida pelo incêndio que está a lavrar na zona, obrigando à saída dos funcionários do centro de saúde e das crianças da escola do Santo Condestável.
> 
> ...


Jornal de Notícias



> *Uma casa ardeu no concelho de Santa Cruz, onde continuam o incendio*
> 
> O vereador da câmara de Santa Cruz Jorge Baptista disse hoje que uma casa situada na localidade de João Frino ardeu na sequencia do incêndio que lavra há várias horas, desconhecendo para já o número de pessoas que ficaram desalojadas.
> 
> ...


Destak.pt


----------



## Snowy (19 Jul 2012 às 12:23)

Vince disse:


> Há algum balanço provisório de casas que tenham sido afectadas ?
> Há membros regulares do fórum da Madeira que não tem aparecido, vejam lá se fazem checkin para ver se está tudo bem.



Estava a pensar no mesmo...espero que tenham simplesmente ido de férias ou que não tenham ligação à net...Só queriamos poder mandar daqui dos Açores a nossa humidade...uma pessoa queixa-se tanto dela que às vezes nem dá valor  Força pessoal, infelizmente é a única coisa que vos posso mandar


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 12:25)

> *Fogo chega à vila da Camacha, Madeira; crianças retiradas da escola*
> 
> "Abandonámos o centro de saúde por uma questão de precaução", disse  à agência Lusa uma funcionária, que, juntamente com outras, está concentrada  no Largo da Achada.
> 
> ...



Arrepiante as imagens que nos vão chegando desde de ontem à noite na televisão.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Incêndio em Tavira conta com 371 operacionais, 99 veículos e 8 meios aéreos. Continua com 4 frentes activas.



Na última actualização uma das frentes seguia para sul na Cortelha de Baixo perto da ribeira de Odeleite e a outra segue para norte depois do Vale João Farto. Aproximadamente uns 8-9km de distância...


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 13:18)

Mais umas fotos do incêndio na Madeira:












Todas estas fotos aqui por mim postadas foram tiradas do facebook e têm os seus direitos de autor que merecem ser respeitados!
Obrigado a todos eles!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

A última actualização do incêndio em Tavira. Foram pedidos mais reforços de Beja, Évora e Setúbal e 5 pelotões de militares. A EN 124 entre Feiteira e Cachopo encontra-se cortada.

Neste momento, o fogo encontra-se às portas de Cachopo ameaçando um armazém de  cortiça e um posto de combustível.

Foi pedida ajuda à Espanha e já está a operar um canadier espanhol para combater o incêndio. Lembrar que em 2004 foi graças aos canadiers espanhóis e italianos que o incêndio foi dominado. 

Bem-vindos à tragédia como foi em 2004.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 14:33)

Aeroporto da Madeira, à chegada do C130 da FAP pelas 13:30





(c)  FAP





(c)  FAP





(c)  FAP


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Jul 2012 às 14:47)

Sigo com um pequeno incendio ao lado de casa.
Podem ver pela cam
Está a pegar moda!!!


----------



## grandeurso (19 Jul 2012 às 14:56)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com um pequeno incendio ao lado de casa.
> Podem ver pela cam
> Está a pegar moda!!!



Parece que já está controlado.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Jul 2012 às 14:57)

Situação gravíssima no Concelho de Santa Cruz, os relatos existentes na seguinte pagina do facebook, são assustadores. https://www.facebook.com/groups/opstopmadeira/

foto postada por um membro do grupo:


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 15:11)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sigo com um pequeno incendio ao lado de casa.
> Podem ver pela cam
> Está a pegar moda!!!



O vento que vai na tua direcção vem de quadrantes onde há incêndios ? Se for, é relativamente normal, vão imensas fagulhas pelo ar que vão ateando novos incêndios. Se não for, podem ser uns malucos pirómanos aí pelas vizinhanças, está atento.


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Jul 2012 às 15:17)

Vince disse:


> O vento que vai na tua direcção vem de quadrantes onde há incêndios ?


O vento está de quadrante Norte e felizmente não existe perigo.

Essas imagens do aeroporto até dá arrepios!


----------



## Lousano (19 Jul 2012 às 15:19)

Vince disse:


> ... Se não for, podem ser uns malucos pirómanos aí pelas vizinhanças, está atento.



Não é nada de admirar, visto que é normal a existência de vários focos nas imediações de um primeiro incêndio. (com o dispersar dos meios de combate, existe mais sucesso de um incêndio se intensificar).


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2012 às 15:23)

*Avião da Proteção Civil despenhou-se na Barragem do Roxo*

Publicado às 15.03

(Em atualização) Um avião da Proteção Civil, do tipo Dromader, despenhou-se na Barragem do Roxo, entre os concelhos de Aljustrel e Beja. O aparelho estaria a reabastecer e a apoiar o combate às chamas que lavram no concelho de Tavira.

Avião que caiu é do tipo Dromader







O piloto do aparelho foi recolhido por um helicóptero da Força Aéra e em seguida será transportado para o Hospital de Beja.


http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...=Aljustrel&Option=Interior&content_id=2675324


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

Que horror estou chocado quando vi hoje de manhã na televisão as imagens horríveis da devastação na ilha. Não fazia a ideia que a doença da piromania também já tivesse chegado à Madeira 

Pobres pessoas!

As matas devem de estar mesmo muuuuuito secas para o fogo não dar tréguas porque caso contrário isso não acontecia. Não entendo como é que isso pode acontecer! Aqui isto seria impossível acontecer até porque por mais que se tente pegar lume numa mata açoriana não há condições para fogo devido à alta humidade presente no ar e no solo, mas também pela vegetação que aqui é diferente da Madeira. A Madeira parece que tem várias frentes de fogos neste momento.

Estou mesmo em estado de choque com o que vou vendo.

Espero que seja feita justiça aos assassinos. 

Muita força!!!


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

grandeurso disse:


> Parece que já está controlado.



Parece que entretanto reacendeu

Dá para ver pela webcam sempre a abanar que o vento está mesmo muito forte, sem dúvida a dificultar imenso as coisas...


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jul 2012 às 15:30)

*WEBCAM Funchal:* http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/P/cam-01.html

Nem o sol consegue ultrapassar a cortina de fumo que inunda o céu da ilha da Madeira


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 15:34)

Snifa disse:


> *Avião da Proteção Civil despenhou-se na Barragem do Roxo*
> Publicado às 15.03
> (Em atualização) Um avião da Proteção Civil, do tipo Dromader, despenhou-se na Barragem do Roxo, entre os concelhos de Aljustrel e Beja. O aparelho estaria a reabastecer e a apoiar o combate às chamas que lavram no concelho de Tavira.
> 
> ...




Porque raio é que o título da notícia diz que o avião se despenhou e no texto da notícia explicam que não foi isso ? Sensacionalismo ? Será que os Media não sabem que os pilotos destes aviões têm famílias ?


----------



## PauloSR (19 Jul 2012 às 15:38)

Vince disse:


> Porque raio é que o título da notícia diz que o avião se despenhou e no texto da notícia explicam que não foi isso ? Sensacionalismo ? Será que os Media não sabem que os pilotos destes aviões têm famílias ?



Realmente também já tinha reparado nisso Vince... Assim vai a nossa comunicação social...


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 15:41)

*O Bombeiros apelam a que as pessoas, que vivam junto ao posto de abastecimento de combustível da Via Rápida junto ao Porto Novo, evacuem as suas casas.*


----------



## Snifa (19 Jul 2012 às 15:41)

Vince disse:


> Porque raio é que o título da notícia diz que o avião se despenhou e no texto da notícia explicam que não foi isso ? Sensacionalismo ? Será que os Media não sabem que os pilotos destes aviões têm famílias ?



Pois, realmente, como é que um avião se pode despenhar sem cair ?? Na altura que coloquei a notícia ainda não falava nessa parte...acrescentaram depois...

É uma falta de rigor jornalístico...


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 15:43)

Knyght disse:


> *O Bombeiros apelam a que as pessoas, que vivam junto ao posto de abastecimento de combustível da Via Rápida junto ao Porto Novo, evacuem as suas casas.*



Isto é possível chegar ao posto de combustível?


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 15:43)

Os Dromader não podem recolher água no mar ou tem que ver com o plano de água? Ir ao Roxo ainda é longe...


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 15:44)

Azor disse:


> Isto é possível chegar ao posto de combustível?



Sim está.

deixo um filme:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=462244420465960


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Jul 2012 às 15:45)

Os dromader não fazem scooping, este ano se não me engano já nem estão envolvidos no combate a incêndios (à semelhança do ano passado). Os aviões são agora Air Tractor, tamanho aproximado do dromader mas com capacidade de scooping


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 15:48)

Knyght disse:


> Sim está.
> 
> deixo um filme:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=462244420465960



Meu Deus! 

As coisas estão bem feias! 

Espero que não passe apenas de uma suposição!

Em que zona te encontras Knight?


----------



## Azathoth (19 Jul 2012 às 15:48)

Situação actual no Funchal:


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 15:49)

I_Pereira disse:


> Os dromader não fazem scooping, este ano se não me engano já nem estão envolvidos no combate a incêndios (à semelhança do ano passado). Os aviões são agora Air Tractor, tamanho aproximado do dromader mas com capacidade de scooping



Ivo, sabes quais os meios existentes este ano ? Ontem em discussão privada fiquei com a ideia de que dois meios "pesados", presumo que Air Tractor, estavam a ir para a Serra do Caldeirão e foram depois desviados em cima da hora para Tomar, provavelmente devido a perigo de populações. Este ano estamos "curtos" de meios não ?


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 15:51)

Vince disse:


> Ivo, sabes quais os meios existentes este ano ? Ontem em discussão privada fiquei com a ideia de que dois meios "pesados", presumo que Air Tractor, estavam a ir para a Serra do Caldeirão e foram depois desviados em cima da hora para Tomar, provavelmente devido a perigo de populações. Este ano estamos "curtos" de meios não ?



Ontem vi nas notícias que Portugal tentou pedir reforços a Espanha, mas como também há fogos florestais nas Canárias, não sei se esta ajuda chegou a ser efectivada...?!


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 15:52)

Azor disse:


> Meu Deus!
> 
> As coisas estão bem feias!
> 
> ...



Vivo no Meio da Cidade do Funchal estou de alerta por causa por causa do Despacho de Energia, mas temos uma regra que se tiver a equipa completa fechamos a porta e trabalhamos.

Mais gente não é solução.

Mas em santa cruz está muito complicado, já me veio várias vezes as lágrimas aos olhos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2012 às 15:53)

Uma grande coluna de fumo está e elevar-se a NE de Altura, Algarve

Deve ser um de grandes dimensões que esta a lavrar em Espanha. pois no nosso site não está nada sobre esse. 
...

Alguém sabe se a PC de Espanha tem isso no site? não encontro..


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 15:57)

Knyght disse:


> Vivo no Meio da Cidade do Funchal estou de alerta por causa por causa do Despacho de Energia, mas temos uma regra que se tiver a equipa completa fechamos a porta e trabalhamos.
> 
> Mais gente não é solução.
> 
> Mas em santa cruz está muito complicado, já me veio várias vezes as lágrimas aos olhos...



O Funchal parece que está seguro já que os fogos sobranceiros à cidade parece estarem mais controlados. O mal mesmo é nos outros concelhos da ilha. Apanhem os responsaveis por estes actos.

Tem calma rapaz tens de ter muita força nesta altura! O fogo não vai durar para sempre. Mas calhava agora era uma boa chuvada para ver se esse pesadelo termina logo de uma vez.


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 16:00)

Em relação a média anual este ano só choveu 15%...

O aeroporto está fechado porque não tem bombeiros foram apoiar no fogo antes de chegar ao mesmo.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 16:17)

A informação que tenho é que o aeroporto continua aberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 16:22)

Knyght disse:


> EO aeroporto está fechado porque não tem bombeiros foram apoiar no fogo antes de chegar ao mesmo.



*Madeira: Nuvem de fumo a um quilómetro, mas aeroporto continua a funcionar normalmente*


> A nuvem de fumo provocada pelos incêndios que lavram desde quarta-feira à noite na ilha da Madeira está apenas a um quilómetro do aeroporto, mas ainda não foi necessário suspender qualquer voo, disse à Lusa o diretor da infraestrutura.
> 
> «A nuvem de fumo está apenas a um quilómetro e começa a ameaçar o bom funcionamento do aeroporto, mas até agora não foi necessária nenhuma restrição», afirmou Duarte Ferreira, pouco depois das 15:00.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jul 2012 às 16:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Uma grande coluna de fumo está e elevar-se a NE de Altura, Algarve
> 
> Deve ser um de grandes dimensões que esta a lavrar em Espanha. pois no nosso site não está nada sobre esse.
> ...
> ...



Almada de Ouro 
2012080021184  19/7  13:49  Castro Marim  

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## ijv (19 Jul 2012 às 16:28)

Alguém aqui que esteja mesmo dentro do assunto agradecia que explicasse. Visto que dizem sempre não ser possível devido a orografia da ilha.

Vindo o meio aerio para combater os incêndios ca na ilha da Madeira, seria positivo devido a nossa orografia ou nao iria resolver?

NA minha opinião acho que mesmo esta zona de Gaula não é assim tão altos e baixos.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 16:30)

O aerporto está operacional, acabou agora mesmo de aterrar um A320 da Belair vindo de Zurich


----------



## Snowy (19 Jul 2012 às 16:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Madeira: Nuvem de fumo a um quilómetro, mas aeroporto continua a funcionar normalmente*




Como é possível ver aqui no site da ANAM:

http://www.anam.pt/madeira


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2012 às 16:30)

Os dois incêndios que lavravam em Mangualde/Viseu uniram-se numa só frente. 






De referir que a intensidade do vento de oeste aumentou substancialmente, o que deve estar a dificultar o combate.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 16:39)

Como é possível irem buscar àgua à barragem do Roxo quando têem o mar a alguns quilómetros. Lembro-me que em 2004 os canadiers e os helicopteros vinham buscar água ao mar.


----------



## Knyght (19 Jul 2012 às 16:40)

Snowy disse:


> Como é possível ver aqui no site da ANAM:
> 
> http://www.anam.pt/madeira



É informação RTP porque os bombeiros estão fora do quartel, ou estão arriscando a fazer a operação sem bombeiros.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 16:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é possível irem buscar àgua à barragem do Roxo quando têem o mar a alguns quilómetros. Lembro-me que em 2004 os canadiers e os helicopteros vinham buscar água ao mar.



Vi um a ir ao mar, entre vê-lo e a ir e voltar passaram uns 40 minutos... tempo a mais.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 16:44)

Chegou a hora de maior calor e os incêndios começam a proliferar. Novo incêndio no concelho de Cantanhede.


----------



## ACalado (19 Jul 2012 às 16:45)

Boas hoje assisti a uma frente de fogo como a muito não via, o declive impede um combate eficaz as chamas, o aeroporto pelo menos por volta das 16h estava aberto pois andava na zona de Sta. Cruz e vi um aviao a aterrar.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 16:53)

O que esta a acontecer agora na Madeira, em Tavira, nas Canárias...em Valência, tem em comum que os incêndios designam-se por GIF's (Grandes incêndios Florestais). Isto, grosso modo, significa que ja adquiriram (provavelmente) "vida própria",i.é, não dependem de nenhum vector (vento, topografia, combustivel) para se propagarem. Isto que escrevo não é de certeza absoluta, pois não estou em nenhum destes incêndios.
Mas podemos afirmar que estes incêndios estão fora da capacidade de extinção e quando assim é, não ha nada a fazer...eles param com uma mudança das condições meteorológicas (para melhor claro) ou quando se lhes acaba o "alimento"...por isso também se designam por incendios "esfomeados"...


----------



## vitamos (19 Jul 2012 às 16:57)

Knyght disse:


> É informação RTP porque os bombeiros estão fora do quartel, ou estão arriscando a fazer a operação sem bombeiros.



O facto é que é preciso cuidado com estas informações.

-É o aeroporto que tá fechado quando não está fechado...
-É uma quantidade de automóveis suspeitos de diversas marcas que já foram divulgados com 5 , 6, 1 pessoa(s) lá dentro que andam a atear fogos... Sendo que à descrição que é posta a circular corrspondem dezenas e dezenas de veículos de pessoas absolutamente inocentes e que quiçá até estão a ser afectadas directamente pela tragédia.

Correndo a net é uma miscelânea de informações verdadeiras com puros boatos, que não ajudam nada em situações deste tipo. É pena...


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 16:59)

AJB disse:


> O que esta a acontecer agora na Madeira, em Tavira, nas Canárias...em Valência, tem em comum que os incêndios designam-se por GIF's (Grandes incêndios Florestais). Isto, grosso modo, significa que ja adquiriram (provavelmente) "vida própria",i.é, não dependem de nenhum vector (vento, topografia, combustivel) para se propagarem. Isto que escrevo não é de certeza absoluta, pois não estou em nenhum destes incêndios.
> Mas podemos afirmar que estes incêndios estão fora da capacidade de extinção e quando assim é, não ha nada a fazer...eles param com uma mudança das condições meteorológicas (para melhor claro) ou quando se lhes acaba o "alimento"...por isso também se designam por incendios "esfomeados"...



No caso da Madeira, pelo menos, parece-me que está a verificar-se um outro fenómeno bem menos natural que é o inicio de muitos incêndios em simultâneo ou quase em simultâneo. Com isto ocorre dispersão de meios o que facilita a proliferação do fogo. Por outro lado, quando as coisas melhoram num foco, aparecem mais alguns focos. É o fator criminoso.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:05)

Não necessariamente.
Normalmente atribuiem-se culpas a "criminosos" quando raramente acontece. Neste momento a Madeira vive o chamado "Piroambiente". Para isto contribuem factores decisivos e ate agora todos desfavoraveis: vento forte, HR extremamente baixa e Tºc elevada. Este tipo de fogos provoca os "saltos de fogo" que ao cairem no solo, devido aos factores que menciono, encontram condições muito boas para a ignição de novos focos. Insisto, só com a alteração das condições meteorologicas é que a situação melhorara. O MESMO SE PASSARÁ NO cALDEIRÃO.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 17:06)

Imagem a partir de Olhão:







A Estrada que liga Cachopo a Tavira também se encontra cortada. A população de Feiteira e Castelões foi evacuada.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:12)

Acredito que amanha e sabado a situação vai melhorar bastante...de qualquer forma, provavelmente segundo os indicadores actuais disponiveis, a proxima semana sera problematica, pois os inc~endios vão se alastar ao Entre Douro e Minho...


----------



## ACalado (19 Jul 2012 às 17:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é possível irem buscar àgua à barragem do Roxo quando têem o mar a alguns quilómetros. Lembro-me que em 2004 os canadiers e os helicopteros vinham buscar água ao mar.




A agua do mar não ė utilizada pois contamina o solo e recursos hídricos


----------



## Geiras (19 Jul 2012 às 17:22)

Incêndio em Ponte de Sor, Portalegre volta a reactivar-se.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

spiritmind disse:


> A agua do mar não ė utilizada pois contamina o solo e recursos hídricos



Já os via a encher na foz do Mondego. Dependendo da maré pode ser água salgada.


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Jul 2012 às 17:26)

Vince disse:


> Ivo, sabes quais os meios existentes este ano ? Ontem em discussão privada fiquei com a ideia de que dois meios "pesados", presumo que Air Tractor, estavam a ir para a Serra do Caldeirão e foram depois desviados em cima da hora para Tomar, provavelmente devido a perigo de populações. Este ano estamos "curtos" de meios não ?



Página 73  O ano passado foram feitos bastantes cortes, em relação a este ano não sei bem como está.


----------



## jonhfx (19 Jul 2012 às 17:27)

telegram disse:


> No caso da Madeira, pelo menos, parece-me que está a verificar-se um outro fenómeno bem menos natural que é o inicio de muitos incêndios em simultâneo ou quase em simultâneo. Com isto ocorre dispersão de meios o que facilita a proliferação do fogo. Por outro lado, quando as coisas melhoram num foco, aparecem mais alguns focos. É o fator criminoso.



Ontem presenciei algo que refuta essa sua opinião. O vento soprava intensamente, de um momento para o outro um remoinho de chamas é projectado a vários metros (muitos) de altura, levando consigo faúlhas incandescentes. Resultado é o começo do incêndio mais de 200 de distancia.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 17:30)

spiritmind disse:


> A agua do mar não ė utilizada pois contamina o solo e recursos hídricos



Exacto, a água do mar só deve ser usada em situações limite, em desespero, e não sei se o solo será o principal factor, o pior deve ser mesmo os aviões.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 17:33)

jonhfx disse:


> Ontem presenciei algo que refuta essa sua opinião. O vento soprava intensamente, de um momento para o outro um remoinho de chamas é projectado a vários metros (muitos) de altura, levando consigo faúlhas incandescentes. Resultado é o começo do incêndio mais de 200 de distancia.



Não digo que não aconteça, sei perfeitamente que sim. Mas na minha opinião também há situações em que a mão criminosa ajuda muito.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:38)

Também acontece. E ainda ha um outro factor, que é a mão criminosa "autorizada", i.é, uso do fogo negligente por quem o combate, em que so piora estas situações. Não sei se esta a acontecer na madeira, mas nessas condições meteorologicas e com a tipologia de incendios que esta a ocorrer, o uso do fogo no combate é totalmente desaconselhado


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:44)

Sei que esta questão deveria ser noutro tópico, mas julgo que para o efeito me perdoam. pergunto aos mais entendidos, no final da proxima semana (quinta e sexta) ha probabilidade de ocorrencia de trovoadas secas em Portugal Continental?


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2012 às 17:47)

A semana que vem deverá ser complicada mas isso é para outro tópico de modelos.


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 17:48)

AJB disse:


> Também acontece. E ainda ha um outro factor, que é a mão criminosa "autorizada", i.é, uso do fogo negligente por quem o combate, em que so piora estas situações. Não sei se esta a acontecer na madeira, mas nessas condições meteorologicas e com a tipologia de incendios que esta a ocorrer, o uso do fogo no combate é totalmente desaconselhado




A  que se refere como fogo negligente por parte de quem os combate , podia se especificar melhor nesta afirmação????


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

Sim, claro! Ha operacionais que combatem os incêndios que nem sempre usam as técnicas mais adequadas, como por exemplo o figi


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 17:52)

o fogo queria eu escrever, e não figi


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 18:06)

AJB disse:


> Sim, claro! Ha operacionais que combatem os incêndios que nem sempre usam as técnicas mais adequadas, como por exemplo o figi



Para fazer os tais contra-fogos foram criados grupos próprios aos quais foram dados o nome de GAUF grupo de analise e uso de fogo ,são indivíduos bem treinados e preparados para tal função e apenas eles estão autorizados


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 18:08)

O Sotavento Algarvio completamente em chamas, 2 incêndios no concelho de Castro Marim e o gigantesco incêndio em Tavira.

Quanto ao uso da água do mar contaminar os solos pode contaminar mas ir buscar água ao roxo não vai ajudar a apagar nada. Em 2004 vinham buscar água ao mar e o incêndio foi controlado, num mais recente talvez em 2008 ou 2009 não me recordo, também começou a arder e os canadiers vinham ao mar e o incêndio foi controlado. Quando ardeu a Serra de Monte Figo eles também vinham buscar àgua à Ria Formosa. 

Em 3 incêndios de maiores dimensões nesta zona, principalmente os canadiers vinham buscar água ao mar. Em 2004 vinham mesmo buscar em frente à minha casa foi um cenário surreal.

Deve ser por isso, que a Madeira não tem meios aéreos e depois é a tragédia que estamos a assistir na tv. Então, nas canárias eles têem aviões e vao buscar água ao mar.


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2012 às 18:08)

AJB disse:


> Sei que esta questão deveria ser noutro tópico, mas julgo que para o efeito me perdoam. pergunto aos mais entendidos, no final da proxima semana (quinta e sexta) ha probabilidade de ocorrencia de trovoadas secas em Portugal Continental?



Ainda estamos a estudar melhor a situação...
O que aparece como padrão médio entre os modelos é uma situação sinoptica marcada por tempo quente com vento fraco.
Temos tambem uma entrada de ar tropical maritimo, um pouco mais humido, podendo causar algum disconforto térmico em algumas zonas litorais ( = tempo abafado).

Quanto ás trovoadas, depende da quantidade de ar seco que voltará a ser empurrado do norte de Africa.
Se houver muito ar seco essas serão pouco provaveis, apenas sendo esperada alguma nebulosidade dispersa alta e média.
Se houver menos ar seco, poderão ocorrer trovoadas, quiçá moderadas.

A ocorrer não serão muito concentradas...ocorrendo de modo disperso  durante a tarde e inicio da noite.

A questão é que com os solos e florestas ressequidas, há sempre algum risco associado aos raios..


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2012 às 18:11)

Pequeno incêndio aqui perto, mas parece estar a crescer, pode-se ver na MeteoCam: http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org:8088

O incêndio de Ponte de Sor tambem reactivou também com duas frentes. EDIT: O fumo que se vê à direita na cam é o de Ponte de Sor.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 18:13)

*Trânsito na A25 volta a circular*

O trânsito foi reaberto na A25, nos dois sentidos, nos nós de Fagilde e no Nó do Caçador , no concelho de Viseu, depois de ter estado cortado devido a um incêndio que deflagrou em Vila Garcia, no concelho de Mangualde. A circulação automóvel foi cortada às 15.48 horas, com o trânsito a ser desviado pela EN 16, e foi retomada cerca de uma hora depois, por volta das 16.40 horas.
Ainda há muito fumo na via, pelo que a GNR estava a recomendar a máxima precaução aos automobilistas, que tinham de viajar com os vidros fechados. Este incêndio teve início às 13.39 horas e está a ser combatido por 187 elementos, apoiados por 42 veículos.

Sandra Ferreira

JN


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 18:15)

sim...essa afirmação é quase toda ela correcta. De facto o GAUF foi criado para isso...mas não só, pois principalmente é para a análise de incendios e só depois dessa análise é que se empregam as tácticas mais adequadas, entre as quais o fogo, mas apenas em situações muito especificas.
Agora, infelizmente qualquer um pode fazer desde que autorizado pelo comandante...e por aqui fico...
Ah, só um pormenor. Não ha elementos GAUF nos incêndios ate agora...está disponivel na fita de tempo da ANPC e em nenhum ha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 18:18)

Forte reacendimento no incêndio em Tavira, em poucos minutos. Impressionante, já quase não se via fumo devido ao deslocamento do incêndio para leste e agora volta a aparecer grandes colunas de fumo.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 18:22)

Agradeço Stormy. De facto é uma situação a acompanhar.
Quanto aos meios aéreos...eles elevam em muito a capacidade de extinção disponivel, mas não superam depois de um determinado ponto! Reparem nos incendios de Valencia...dezenas de meios aéreos e não foi por isso que não arderam 50000 ha...
um dos problemas em portugal é acharmos que os meios acabam com os incendios...nada mais falso...é mais eficiente e eficaz uma equipa de combate pequena e bem formada tecnicamente a operar em alguns locais de um dado incendio, do que dois Kamov (exemplo) a fazerem "chover" numa frente de un incendio...
Incendio de Tavira, com 5 meios aéreos a provocar autenticamente chuva ha mais de 24 hora...e as 4 frentes activas continuam...


----------



## Rain (19 Jul 2012 às 18:26)

Situação muito complicada em Gauda.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=491021357591007


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 18:27)

Vince disse:


> Exacto, a água do mar só deve ser usada em situações limite, em desespero, e não sei se o solo será o principal factor, o pior deve ser mesmo os aviões.



Estudo do LNEC indica que os efeitos são mínimos. 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/agua-do-mar-no-combate-a-incendios

Aliás, a Grécia utiliza esse método há 30 anos. Não vejo porque, Portugal não utiliza. Na Córsega também é utilizada água do mar. Existem muitos países que utilizam a água do mar nos combates a incêndios, mas mais vale andar 100 kms até ir ao Roxo do andar uns 40 kms para vir ao mar. É por isso, que arde tanto em Portugal, por tanto preconceitos.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 18:30)

Muita da água que cai evapora antes de chegar ao fogo, penso que algo sólido tipo areia poderia ser mais eficaz, mas o transporte é mais complicado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jul 2012 às 18:31)

Na madeira a situaçao esta incontrolavel, e preciso ter azar ou sao cheias ou incendios incontrolaveis.

Para piorar a situaçao o tempo para a semana nao vai ajudar a partir de domingo volta o calor aqui para o norte contudo o norte  esta a ser poupado!


----------



## Rain (19 Jul 2012 às 18:32)

AJB disse:


> Agradeço Stormy. De facto é uma situação a acompanhar.
> Quanto aos meios aéreos...eles elevam em muito a capacidade de extinção disponivel, mas não superam depois de um determinado ponto! Reparem nos incendios de Valencia...dezenas de meios aéreos e não foi por isso que não arderam 50000 ha...
> um dos problemas em portugal é acharmos que os meios acabam com os incendios...nada mais falso...é mais eficiente e eficaz uma equipa de combate pequena e bem formada tecnicamente a operar em alguns locais de um dado incendio, do que dois Kamov (exemplo) a fazerem "chover" numa frente de un incendio...
> Incendio de Tavira, com 5 meios aéreos a provocar autenticamente chuva ha mais de 24 hora...e as 4 frentes activas continuam...



Exactamente, sem meios no terreno, para dar continuidade à acção dos meios aéreos, a acção é pouco eficaz. Como complemento, os meios aéreos são excelentes aliados, a uma ataque ampliado.


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2012 às 18:36)

amando96 disse:


> Muita da água que cai evapora antes de chegar ao fogo, penso que algo sólido tipo areia poderia ser mais eficaz, mas o transporte é mais complicado.



Não queira sentir na pele uma descarga de um pesado


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2012 às 18:36)

Foto de há alguns minutos atrás.

Actualmente já acalmou.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 18:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estudo do LNEC indica que os efeitos são mínimos.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/agua-do-mar-no-combate-a-incendios
> 
> Aliás, a Grécia utiliza esse método há 30 anos. Não vejo porque, Portugal não utiliza. Na Córsega também é utilizada água do mar. Existem muitos países que utilizam a água do mar nos combates a incêndios, mas mais vale andar 100 kms até ir ao Roxo do andar uns 40 kms para vir ao mar. É por isso, que arde tanto em Portugal, por tanto preconceitos.



A Grécia não é referencia para ninguém, acredita, a água salgada faz imensos estragos a médio/longo prazo em qualquer aeronave. Concordo que excepcionalmente se use quando se vive uma qualquer situação dramática, mas há que entender essa realidade.


----------



## Rain (19 Jul 2012 às 18:40)

amando96 disse:


> Muita da água que cai evapora antes de chegar ao fogo, penso que algo sólido tipo areia poderia ser mais eficaz, mas o transporte é mais complicado.



Já presenciei muitas descargas de Canadairs e posso garantir que a água que chega ao solo é muita, acredita


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 18:54)

Isto aqui está mau, dizem-me que já chegou à zona dos Parizes(bastante habitada).

Passaram 6 ambulâncias em marcha de urgência, mau sinal 






Nota-se que está mais perto porque se vê o fumo a mexer mais rápido.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 18:57)

Ui... então já passou para o lado de cá da ribeira de Odeleite... lá se vai a cortiça...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2012 às 19:00)

Incêndio no Concelho de Castro Marim ainda com uma grande coluna de fumo!!

Impressionante!! Já lavra há horas e não estao a ter mão naquilo!!


----------



## Paulo H (19 Jul 2012 às 19:03)

Vince disse:


> A Grécia não é referencia para ninguém, acredita, a água salgada faz imensos estragos a médio/longo prazo em qualquer aeronave. Concordo que excepcionalmente se use quando se vive uma qualquer situação dramática, mas há que entender essa realidade.



Para ter uma noção da quantidade de sal que seria descarregada de cada vez por um avião canadair vs beriev:

http://www.areamilitar.net/analise/analise.aspx?nrMateria=18

Capacidade do tanque de água: 

Beriev  : 12000 litros
Canadair: 6160 litros

Velocidade mínima a passar na água: 200km/h 
nota: vamos supor que esta é a velocidade mínima de ataque ao fogo, descarregando a água, o que resulta num rasto de 5 segundos numa faixa de 250-300metros (razoável).

Salinidade média da água do mar: 3.5% de massa em sal (maioria é cloreto de sódio)-ver wikipedia.

Conclusão: 
Quanto sal descarregam os aviões de cada vez ao longo de uma faixa de 250-300m? 

Beriev   : 3.5% x 12m3 = 35x12 = 420 kg sal

Canadair: 3.5% x 6m3 = 35x12 = 210kg sal

Resumindo:
- os efeitos no solo são sempre prejudiciais, é quase 1kg de sal por cada metro da faixa regada.
- a regeneração do solo será mais penosa, acrescendo que na ausência de árvores e vegetação, as chuvas de inverno irão arrastar toneladas de solo em lama, para as ribeiras. 
- ao fim de um ano, todo esse sal, terá sido escoado, embora com lixiviação dos solos, empobrecendo-o em nutrientes.
- irão desenvolver-se mais rapidamente os matos, mimosas e eucaliptos, dominando a floresta autoctone.

Vale a pena? Sim, compensa sempre, quando estamos a falar de vidas em risco, e maior extensão de área ardida.


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jul 2012 às 19:13)

amando96 disse:


> Isto aqui está mau, dizem-me que já chegou à zona dos Parizes(bastante habitada).
> 
> Passaram 6 ambulâncias em marcha de urgência, mau sinal
> 
> ...



Tenho pena de vêr estas imagens, pois ainda em fins de Março percorri toda esta serra aquando do Rali de Portugal. Fiz a  EN124 desde Tavira passando por Barranco do Vellho, Cachopo até Garrobo, só que nesse dia chovia que se Deus a dava.

João


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 19:14)

Segundo os vossos relatos, vendo as fotos, vendo os dados das estacoes meteo. ...no algarve ou na madeira resta proteger pessoas e bens, descansar homens e meios e aguardar. ..o fogo e mesmo assim e agora nada ha a fazer. ....n adianta insistir


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 19:21)

Aqui, está péssimo, na minha vista para norte é o pior cenário mesmo ontem nunca vi. Impressionante, o fumo é negro e espesso. Todo o céu está tomado pelo fumo e desde do meu último post as coisas pioraram e muiro.

O Canadier vem abastecer à Ria Formosa, quase em frente à Ilha da Armona.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 19:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Canadier vem abastecer à Ria Formosa, quase em frente à Ilha da Armona.



Já há Canadairs ai ? Vieram de Espanha ?


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2012 às 19:25)

Aqui de Silves, a vista a Este é assim:







Vê-se bem a coluna de fumo do incêndio em Tavira!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 19:28)

Vai começar a cair cinza na rua de novo...

Faro











Tavira


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 19:30)

ecobcg disse:


> Vê-se bem a coluna de fumo do incêndio em Tavira!



Pirocumulo. Excelente registo, já ontem se viu o mesmo numa imagem de satélite ao final da tarde, sem registo fotográfico como agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Vince disse:


> Já há Canadairs ai ? Vieram de Espanha ?



Desde das 14 horas que está a operar um Canadier que veio da Espanha. 

Encontrei, mais ou menos pelas 18h35m na zona de Marim na 125, e ele ia em direcção à ria.

No caminho de vinda para Olhão encontrei um camião cisterna dos Bombeiros de Olhão.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 19:33)

Essa imagem de silves mostra bem um pirocumulus k o incendio criou. ..la esta, comportamento extremo,fora da capacidade de extincao. ..tactica:nao ha, é proteger e mt importante auto proteccao


----------



## Rain (19 Jul 2012 às 19:39)

Vince disse:


> Já há Canadairs ai ? Vieram de Espanha ?



O Canadair Espanhol já se encontra no TO desde as 14.05h e também um heli da FAP


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2012 às 19:40)

segundo a radio local ( Radio Guadiana )  o fogo já etá á porta da vila de Junqueira ( Castro Marim)

Parece que estão á espera de meio espanhois para ajudar o combate!!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 19:44)

Esse é o do Monte Francisco e aparentemente aproximando-se das casas cedeu e já está dominado conforme aparece agora na página da Protecção Civil. Em Odeleite é que é pior, muitos barrancos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

Amando96, sabes dizer-me se está algum incêndio na zona do Alportel? Segundo o Sul informação indica um incêndio em Alportel onde foi encaminhado um meio aéreo e por enquanto não se encontra no site da protecção civil.

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/07...os-esperam-dominar-chamas-nas-proximas-horas/


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 19:47)

Rain disse:


> O Canadair Espanhol já se encontra no TO desde as 14.05h e também um heli da FAP



Ok, escapou-me então o pedido de cooperação. 
Desde há 2 ou 3 anos que não temos em Portugal meios realmente "pesados" como os Canadair ou Beriev.

Não que eu defenda que os deveríamos ter, antes pelo contrário, os custos são brutais, mas se calhar deveria haver uma espécie de esquadra mediterrânica, raramente os incêndios afectam os países do sul da Europa simultaneamente, e entre 4 ou 5 países, seria mais fácil, julgo eu, de manter uma unidade dessas, que pudessem até socorrer a Madeira ou as Canárias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 20:20)

Aqui, ficam algumas fotos vistas a partir de Olhão.


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2012 às 20:25)

Os dois helicópteros que estavam destacados para o incêndio de Viseu já desmobilizaram, pois acabaram de passar em direcção do aeródromo de Viseu.

Espero que a temperatura baixe o suficiente para que a situação fique controlada esta noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 20:40)

Aqui, o cenário é dantesco ao fim da tarde. A coluna de fumo é enorme a norte- Na minha opinião, dificilmente o incêndio será dominado esta noite e se fizer vento então esqueçam. Neste momento, o vento parou, mas não sei até quando.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 20:45)

AJB disse:


> Segundo os vossos relatos, vendo as fotos, vendo os dados das estacoes meteo. ...no algarve ou na madeira resta proteger pessoas e bens, descansar homens e meios e aguardar. ..o fogo e mesmo assim e agora nada ha a fazer. ....n adianta insistir



Adiante sempre insistir. Já assisti a muitos incêndios de grandes proporções e garanto que sem combate as coisas seriam muito piores. Pode parecer uma batalha perdida mas nunca se pode parar.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 20:49)

Vince disse:


> Ok, escapou-me então o pedido de cooperação.
> Desde há 2 ou 3 anos que não temos em Portugal meios realmente "pesados" como os Canadair ou Beriev.
> 
> Não que eu defenda que os deveríamos ter, antes pelo contrário, os custos são brutais, mas se calhar deveria haver uma espécie de esquadra mediterrânica, raramente os incêndios afectam os países do sul da Europa simultaneamente, e entre 4 ou 5 países, seria mais fácil, julgo eu, de manter uma unidade dessas, que pudessem até socorrer a Madeira ou as Canárias.



Isso seria uma excelente ideia. Já em 2005, em Miranda do Corvo, foram hélis alemães que ajudaram no combate. Uma unidade mediterrânica ou mesmo europeia seria excelente.


----------



## ALV72 (19 Jul 2012 às 20:50)

Já devem ter sido devorados uns Ha valentes , pois de São Brás a Cachopo ainda são uns kms valentes, com tanto monte e vale, eram precisos milhares de homens para estar em todo o lado a fazer combate ás chamas.

João


----------



## Azor (19 Jul 2012 às 20:52)

Segundo ultima notícia, o Governo Regional da Madeira apelou aos habitantes para economizarem água o máximo possível, uma vez que estão já a gastar as  reservas que têm deste bem precioso.

Realmente é apavorante. Já não bastava o fogo incontrolável que grassa naquela ilha e agora a falta de água.

Foi o que deu um Inverno muito seco e sem chuva no arquipélago da Madeira e pelas previsões, a falta de chuva parece que vai continuar naquela Região pelos próximos dias.

Espero que este terrível episódio termine o quanto antes, porque é um pesadelo autêntico.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 20:58)

Estremoz: uma densa camada de fumo cobre agora a cidade, tornando o ar quase irrespirável. O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de noroeste.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

A SIC Noticias está a noticiar que fogo consome várias casas em Galveias, Portalegre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 21:12)

ANPC emite alerta laranja para o distrito de Faro. http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa_de_alertas.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:12)

Última actualização do incêndio em Tavira:

19/7  21:01  Acionados Grupos de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Aveiro 1; Leiria 1 e 2; Porto 1 e 2. 

 Sem palavras, não tarda estão bombeiros de todo o país. Neste momento encontram-se 433 bombeiros e 132 veículos.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

Entretanto no Algarve o fogo deve estar sem qualquer controlo ... Note-se que a temperatura voltou a ultrapassar os 40 ºC na tarde de hoje no interior sul, situação que deve manter-se para amanhã.






Fonte: Sat24.com


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Última actualização do incêndio em Tavira:
> 
> 19/7  21:01  Acionados Grupos de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Aveiro 1; Leiria 1 e 2; Porto 1 e 2.
> 
> Sem palavras, não tarda estão bombeiros de todo o país. Neste momento encontram-se 433 bombeiros e 132 veículos.



Nem tanto, provavelmente para rodar o pessoal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Entretanto no Algarve o fogo deve estar sem qualquer controlo ... Note-se que a temperatura voltou a ultrapassar os 40 ºC na tarde de hoje no interior sul, situação que deve manter-se para amanhã.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma coisa interessante e estava para perguntar aqui no fórum, se o vento está de Oeste/Noroeste porque razão o fumo vem de Nordeste/Norte

O fogo está a alastrar-se bem.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amando96, sabes dizer-me se está algum incêndio na zona do Alportel? Segundo o Sul informação indica um incêndio em Alportel onde foi encaminhado um meio aéreo e por enquanto não se encontra no site da protecção civil.
> 
> http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/07...os-esperam-dominar-chamas-nas-proximas-horas/



Não te sei dizer com certeza, mas está a ficar perto de mim, provavelmente já passou por essa zona, vejo fumo iluminado por chamas. acho que esta noite fico acordado.

O fumo está extremamente escuro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2012 às 21:23)

Situação muito complicada já em São Brás de Alportel!

Emissão especial RTP1.


----------



## DRC (19 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

telegram disse:


> A SIC Noticias está a noticiar que fogo consome várias casas em Galveias, Portalegre.



As Galveias ficam no concelho de Ponte de Sôr, que ainda fica a bastantes quilómetros de distância de Portalegre.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

Parece que há um foco pequeno separado do maior na zona do Peral, provavelmente ateou devido a algo que voou ainda em chamas.


----------



## telegram (19 Jul 2012 às 21:32)

DRC disse:


> As Galveias ficam no concelho de Ponte de Sôr, que ainda fica a bastantes quilómetros de distância de Portalegre.



Era o que estava a passar em rodapé. Não confirmei o concelho mas julgo que seja verdade.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 21:34)

amando96 disse:


> Parece que há um foco pequeno separado do maior na zona do Peral, provavelmente ateou devido a algo que voou ainda em chamas.



Peral? Isso já é quase Faro/Olhão, por detrás do Cerro de São Miguel.


----------



## DRC (19 Jul 2012 às 21:35)

telegram disse:


> Era o que estava a passar em rodapé. Não confirmei o concelho mas julgo que seja verdade.



Eu também vi isso a passar como "última hora" no rodapé da SIC Notícias.
Ao que parece esse incêndio alastrou da freguesia de Tramaga para a vizinha freguesia de Galveias, onde de acordo com a SIC Notícias está a consumir habitações.


----------



## DRC (19 Jul 2012 às 21:48)

O blog "Tribuna Pública" - www.tribuna-publica.blogspot.pt, informa que não há electricidade nem comunicações na vila de Galveias devido ao fogo.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:51)

Agreste disse:


> Peral? Isso já é quase Faro/Olhão, por detrás do Cerro de São Miguel.



Ainda vi por lá luzes a piscar e fumo, mas não vejo nada agora, se calhar ficou controlado, é uma zona com alguma agricultura e terrenos lavrados, não se compara com o mato da serra.

A norte está assim:


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2012 às 21:53)

DRC disse:


> Eu também vi isso a passar como "última hora" no rodapé da SIC Notícias.
> Ao que parece esse incêndio alastrou da freguesia de Tramaga para a vizinha freguesia de Galveias, onde de acordo com a SIC Notícias está a consumir habitações.



Sim, a situação tem estado feia desde que o incêndio se reactivou, e infelizmente já há estragos, ontem não houve por sorte. Galveias é no distrito sim, mas não no concelho, é perto do Gavião.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jul 2012 às 21:53)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/direto/rtpmadeira

Especial Informação!


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 21:56)

Oiço no facebook que uma viatura da GNR foi apanhada pelas chamas mas os que iam lá dentro conseguiram sair a tempo.


----------



## dASk (19 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Parece que esse incêndio de (Cachopo) Tavira será talvez um dos maiores do ano. Conheço bem a zona, tenho familiares em Giões perto de Martinlongo e passo por aquela zona muitas vezes, o terreno sinuoso os povoamentos de pinheiro manso muito próximos e as estevas a funcionar como um autentico rastilho, isso é incêndio pra durar mais algum tempo... uma pena porque é uma zona tão rica! Ai Portugal...!


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jul 2012 às 22:06)

Os vários fogos que lavram em Portugal!

<script src='http://img854.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=firem.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2012 às 22:06)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

amando96 disse:


> Parece que há um foco pequeno separado do maior na zona do Peral, provavelmente ateou devido a algo que voou ainda em chamas.



Eu vejo daqui, que está algum carro de bombeiros ou a GNR no cimo do Cerro de São Miguel é bem visível as luzes azuis.

O Peral fica por detrás do Cerro e se isso começa a arder, é um perigo porque a zona de Alcaria Cova, Azinheiro e Barranco de São Miguel, está cheio de casas isoladas pelos montes.


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jul 2012 às 22:26)

Azor disse:


> Segundo ultima notícia, o Governo Regional da Madeira apelou aos habitantes para economizarem água o máximo possível, uma vez que estão já a gastar as  reservas que têm deste bem precioso.
> 
> Realmente é apavorante. Já não bastava o fogo incontrolável que grassa naquela ilha e agora a falta de água.
> 
> ...



Sem conhecer minimamente o terreno e pelo que vi na TV, a falta de limpezas das matas e principalmente junto às habitações, tem sido o maior problema


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 22:38)

Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo no portal da ANPC um incêndio com tantos operacionais e véiculos, 709 658 bombeiros, 3 GIPS, 5 FEB, 4 SF e 39 outros; 171 veículos operacionais e 17 outros (total de 188 veículos).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 22:40)

O Incêndio em Castro Marim passou a duas frentes.

Começou um vento moderado com algumas rajadas, nada bom para os incêndios.


----------



## AJB (19 Jul 2012 às 22:44)

Acreditem. ..apenas vale a pena defender pessoas e bens. ..e analisar a meteorologia para ver qd havera oportunidade do combate ser efectivo. ..a kestao de estar ou n dentro da capacidade de extincao é tecnica, n é pq alguem se lembra e os k estamos a ver estao claramente fora! Estes incendios deveriam ter uma ekipa de analistas,


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jul 2012 às 22:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo no portal da ANPC um incêndio com tantos operacionais e véiculos, 709 658 bombeiros, 3 GIPS, 5 FEB, 4 SF e 39 outros; 171 veículos operacionais e 17 outros (total de 188 veículos).



Isso não quer dizer que estejam todos a combater o incendio.longe disso
Aqui há uns 6 anos, na minha freguesia ocorreu um incendio grandito, nada dessa grandeza que está a acontecer, no entanto vieram carros e bombeiros do centro e sul do pais, verdadeiras colunas de carros na autoestrada, no entanto no palco das operações, poucos carros e bombeiros vi, dos que vieram ajudar
Foi apagado dali a 2 dias por bombeiros do meu concelho, que nesse periodo andaram noutros incendios menores


----------



## Sunderlandz (19 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

Imagem coloca à bocado no facebook...

Impressionante!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 22:51)

filipe cunha disse:


> Isso não quer dizer que estejam todos a combater o incendio.longe disso
> Aqui há uns 6 anos, na minha freguesia ocorreu um incendio grandito, nada dessa grandeza que está a acontecer, no entanto vieram carros e bombeiros do centro e sul do pais, verdadeiras colunas de carros na autoestrada, no entanto no palco das operações, poucos carros e bombeiros vi, dos que vieram ajudar
> Foi apagado dali a 2 dias por bombeiros do meu concelho, que nesse periodo andaram noutros incendios menores


Desconhecia essa parte  Mesmo assim é impressionante, pelos menos para mim.
____
Alguns vídeos dos incêndios na Madeira:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jul 2012 às 22:59)

Volto a partilhar o link da RTP Madeira que está com emissão especial: http://www.tvdez.com/rtpmadeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:05)

Muito calor e vento, neste momento tenho 31.2ºC. Às 22h30m a estação Faro/Aeroporto tinha 30ºC e humidade nos 28%. Condições muito difíceis para tentarem controlar este incêndio. 

Impressionante, a força do vento neste momento.


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jul 2012 às 23:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito calor e vento, neste momento tenho 31.2ºC. Às 22h30m a estação Faro/Aeroporto tinha 30ºC e humidade nos 28%. Condições muito difíceis para tentarem controlar este incêndio.
> 
> Impressionante, a força do vento neste momento.



O windguru para Tavira não parece muito animadora... 

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=39601

Já agora para a Madeira... Muito Pior

http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=54


----------



## amando96 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:44)

Tenho cá 29.6ºC e 25% de HR.

Vento está a aumentar bem, mais para cima na serra deve estar pior.

Já não vejo tanta luz das chamas... pode estar menos intenso.

Também já chegou a Santa Catarina.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jul 2012 às 23:46)

Boa Noite, 

Alguém me pode dizer onde posso visualizar esta imagem online e actualizada.






Grato


----------



## Fantkboy (19 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

NunoBrito disse:


> Boa Noite,
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer onde posso visualizar esta imagem online e actualizada.
> 
> ...



Aqui...
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Jul 2012 às 23:51)

Não é esse o mapa. O outro é bem diferente.


----------



## Vince (19 Jul 2012 às 23:54)

Esse mapa é do dia 16, e certamente foi um erro da run do modelo que o IM corre para isso. Antes de embarcarem em teorias conspirativas convinha passar pelos gabinetes onde tudo isso é feito com imenso trabalho, e erros acontecem. 
Só quem passa por isso é que sabe. No IM não vivem propriamente deuses, o que fazem também pode ter erros, que certamente corrigem logo que os detectam.


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Jul 2012 às 00:03)

O mapa em referencia apareceu hoje novamente logo a seguir ao telejornal da RTP 1.

As imagens eram as mesmas e estavam projectadas as previsões para sexta-feira e sábado.

Ja pesquisei o site meteo.pt, mesmo como utilizador registado não o encontro.

Este foi " retirado " de um blog dos Bombeiros de Bragança. Já pedi informação aos administradores mas ainda não obtive resposta.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 00:09)

NunoBrito disse:


> O mapa em referencia apareceu hoje novamente logo a seguir ao telejornal da RTP 1.
> 
> As imagens eram as mesmas e estavam projectadas as previsões para sexta-feira e sábado.
> 
> ...



O mapa é o do indice FWI do IM, podes encontrá-lo aqui:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/

ou mesmo no nosso site:
http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/incendios

A explicação do índice aqui:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/risco.incendio/indice.fwi/index.html

A imagem que mostraste foi certamente um erro. E que eu saiba, as saídas deste modelo ainda não chegam ao fim de semana, só daqui a umas horas o IM gerará a imagem para sábado.
Se passou na TV ou não, não faço a mínima ideia, praticamente quase não vejo televisão há uns anos.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 00:13)

Boa noite,

Trata-se de um mapa com a previsão do FWI (até 72 horas) do instituto de meteorologia de acesso restrito.

Cumps


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2012 às 00:17)

DRC disse:


> O blog "Tribuna Pública" - www.tribuna-publica.blogspot.pt, informa que não há electricidade nem comunicações na vila de Galveias devido ao fogo.



Actualização neste mesmo blog. Situação em Ponte de Sôr:


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Jul 2012 às 00:18)

A imagem foi publicada em http://cbbraganca.blogspot.pt/2012/07/informacao-de-risco-de-incendio.html.

Hoje, na reportagem após o telejornal da RTP1, foi mostrado pelos técnicos do instituto de meteorologia foi mostrado a previsão para sexta e sábado.

As imagens eram iguais á que postei.

Eu vi. Não encontro é o link.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 00:19)

max disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Trata-se de um mapa com a previsão do FWI (até 72 horas) do instituto de meteorologia de acesso restrito.
> 
> Cumps



Ok, tudo bem, mas nós não temos acesso a isso, mas então não é este mapa que foi colocado, certo ? 
Este mapa foi gerado no dia 16 de Julho, previsão para dia 17, e pela minha experiência, foi certamente uma saída com erros do modelo que usam.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 00:19)

A carta disponivel no site do IM não é a mais rigorosa relativamente ao indice de risco de incêndio, uma vez que resulta da conjugação do FWI com o risco conjuntural definido pela AFN.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 00:31)

max disse:


> A carta disponivel no site do IM não é a mais rigorosa relativamente ao indice de risco de incêndio, uma vez que resulta da conjugação do FWI com o risco conjuntural definido pela AFN.



Isso já uma conversa completamente diferente, estes índices na prática não funcionam lá muito bem, e eu concordo em absoluto. Em Portugal continental, e mesmo na Madeira, o desastre dos incêndios começa sempre com uma entrada de calor e ventos de quadrantes leste, é a ignição do barril de pólvora. Os índices como o FWI não tem minimamente em conta a nossa realidade. Há três ou quatro dias atrás, comentava com um amigo meu que os incêndios de Tenerife chegariam à Madeira de forma explosiva. Acho que quase toda a gente neste fórum sabia que nestes últimos dias haveria um incremento excepcional de incêndios, tal como sabem que nestes 2 ou 3 dias acalmará, e provavelmente se vão intensificar novamente depois ... e essas coisas dificilmente vem reflectidas em índices.

De qualquer forma, pelas pessoas que conheço, a maioria dos bombeiros sabe mais dessas coisas do que modelos ou índices mostrem.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jul 2012 às 00:44)

tirada por volta das 19.00h em Albufeira....


----------



## NunoBrito (20 Jul 2012 às 00:47)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p79/e88212/especial-informacao

minuto 36'

São esses os mapas


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 00:54)

NunoBrito disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p79/e88212/especial-informacao
> minuto 36'
> São esses os mapas



Pois, pelos vistos tens razão, a RTP/IM mostra quase tudo roxo, mas não faz qualquer sentido aquele mapa, espero que compreendas porquê....


----------



## Rain (20 Jul 2012 às 01:07)

Vince disse:


> Pois, pelos vistos tens razão, a RTP/IM mostra quase tudo roxo, mas não faz qualquer sentido aquele mapa, espero que compreendas porquê....



Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas porque não faz sentido?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 01:07)

Um álbum com fotografias «muito boas» no Facebook  dos incêndios da Madeira: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.366013556764211.49355.150429904989245&type=1


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 01:17)

Vince disse:


> Isso já uma conversa completamente diferente, estes índices na prática não funcionam lá muito bem, e eu concordo em absoluto. Em Portugal continental, e mesmo na Madeira, o desastre dos incêndios começa sempre com uma entrada de calor e ventos de quadrantes leste, é a ignição do barril de pólvora. Os índices como o FWI não tem minimamente em conta a nossa realidade. Há três ou quatro dias atrás, comentava com um amigo meu que os incêndios de Tenerife chegariam à Madeira de forma explosiva. Acho que quase toda a gente neste fórum sabia que nestes últimos dias haveria um incremento excepcional de incêndios, tal como sabem que nestes 2 ou 3 dias acalmará, e provavelmente se vão intensificar novamente depois ... e essas coisas dificilmente vem reflectidas em índices.
> 
> De qualquer forma, pelas pessoas que conheço, a maioria dos bombeiros sabe mais dessas coisas do que modelos ou índices mostrem.



Desculpa discordar. Estamos a falar de coisas distintas...

O FWI é um indicador do potencial do incêndio em função exclusivamente das condições meteorológicas previstas e acumuladas e do estado do combustivel e traduz perfeitamente o potencial de incêndio, caso ele ocorra.

Por enquanto os incêndios não surgem de forma espontânea, não sendo possível determinar a maior propensão para a ocorrência ou não de incêndios florestais (não me estou a referir à dimensão, mas sim ao número). Não é isto que se pretende com o FWI.

A carta de risco de incêndio disponibilizada pelo IM tenta obter esse resultado, conjugando o FWI com outros dados, por exemplo os relativos ao histórico de incêndios. 
Na minha opinião... o resultado pode não ser o mais correcto, uma vez que acaba subvalorizar a componente do FWI.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 01:20)

Rain disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas porque não faz sentido?



Amanhã (hoje) até podem acontecer incêndios medonhos, o país até pode arder todo  , mas em termos de modelos o dia será teoricamente mais calmo do que ontem, menos calor, e mais humidade.

Independentemente disso, não conheço um modelo que mostre assim tudo no limite, em roxo, estes dias que vivemos são relativamente normais nos nossos Verões, não se pode chegar à TV e dizer de forma gráfica que vivemos tempos extremos, pois não vivemos. Apenas difíceis.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jul 2012 às 01:46)

a fogo em Tavira ja esta com 3 frentes de fogo...menos uma....


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 01:46)

Aconselho a leitura do seguinte artigo (a partir da página 10) que esclarece a como se obtem o mapa do risco dos concelhos a partir da informação do FWI: http://www.scielo.oces.mctes.pt/pdf/slu/v12n1/12n1a07.pdf

O quadro da página 14 explica as diferenças entre os dois mapas.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 02:02)

A situação no Algarve está gravíssima. Mais de 10% do concelho de Tavira já ardeu. O fogo já desceu de Cachopo a Santa Catarina, são quase 50 km. Em 2004 também desceu da fronteira com o Alentejo até ao litoral. 

Em 2004 um dos fogos que assolaram a serra algarvia foi posto devido a uma vingança envolvendo heranças. Os criminosos foram um casal, a herdeira na casa dos 40 e o companheiro, um jovem com pouco mais de 20 anos. 







As chamas de uma frente são já visíveis de São Brás de Alportel. Recordo que a zona de Santa Catarina e de São Brás tem muitas habitações disperas pelo campo, tantos de turistas como de algarvios.


----------



## Rain (20 Jul 2012 às 02:05)

Vince disse:


> Amanhã (hoje) até podem acontecer incêndios medonhos, o país até pode arder todo  , mas em termos de modelos o dia será teoricamente mais calmo do que ontem, menos calor, e mais humidade.
> 
> Independentemente disso, não conheço um modelo que mostre assim tudo no limite, em roxo, estes dias que vivemos são relativamente normais nos nossos Verões, não se pode chegar à TV e dizer de forma gráfica que vivemos tempos extremos, pois não vivemos. Apenas difíceis.



Obrigado Vince, percebi o que queres dizer e as ilustrações são bastante esclarecedoras.
Muito obrigado


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 02:09)

max disse:


> Desculpa discordar. Estamos a falar de coisas distintas...



Não fui eu que comecei a falar de coisas distintas...



max disse:


> O FWI é um indicador do potencial do incêndio em função exclusivamente das condições meteorológicas previstas e acumuladas e do estado do combustivel e traduz perfeitamente o potencial de incêndio, caso ele ocorra.



Certo.



max disse:


> Por enquanto os incêndios não surgem de forma espontânea, não sendo possível determinar a maior propensão para a ocorrência ou não de incêndios florestais (não me estou a referir à dimensão, mas sim ao número). Não é isto que se pretende com o FWI.



Claro, nem percebo a relação com este assunto.



max disse:


> A carta de risco de incêndio disponibilizada pelo IM tenta obter esse resultado, conjugando o FWI com outros dados, por exemplo os relativos ao histórico de incêndios.
> Na minha opinião... o resultado pode não ser o mais correcto, uma vez que acaba subvalorizar a componente do FWI.



A carta de risco do IM certamente é o "State of the art" destas coisas a nível cientifico e tenho o maior respeito e consideração pelos que trabalham nela, mas na minha experiência, Verão após Verão, acho que  esse algoritmo tem a limitação que indiquei atrás. Em Portugal continental há dias que podemos apelidar de verdadeiramente "explosivos", e essa carta/algoritmo raramente apanha esse risco em dias assim.

Se quiser podemos discutir esse assunto em tópico dedicado, de resto é assunto discutido há imensos anos na Web, por exemplo no blogue Ambio entre outros. 

Terei o maior prazer em discutirmos estas coisas, pois apesar de eu ser um leigo na matéria tenho contudo a impressão que nesta área existe uma grande limitação desde há muitos anos. 
Mas confesso que não percebi muito bem como de uma conversa sobre uma carta errada do dia 16 tenhamos vindo parar a este assunto tão interessante.


----------



## boneli (20 Jul 2012 às 02:23)

Vince disse:


> Isso já uma conversa completamente diferente, estes índices na prática não funcionam lá muito bem, e eu concordo em absoluto. Em Portugal continental, e mesmo na Madeira, o desastre dos incêndios começa sempre com uma entrada de calor e ventos de quadrantes leste, é a ignição do barril de pólvora. Os índices como o FWI não tem minimamente em conta a nossa realidade. Há três ou quatro dias atrás, comentava com um amigo meu que os incêndios de Tenerife chegariam à Madeira de forma explosiva. Acho que quase toda a gente neste fórum sabia que nestes últimos dias haveria um incremento excepcional de incêndios, tal como sabem que nestes 2 ou 3 dias acalmará, e provavelmente se vão intensificar novamente depois ... e essas coisas dificilmente vem reflectidas em índices. *De qualquer forma, pelas pessoas que conheço, a maioria dos bombeiros sabe mais dessas coisas do que modelos ou índices mostrem*.


 A maioria dos Bombeiros através da experiência "sabe" ou tenta saber um pouco mais de condições climatéricas e lógicamente também tem que saber sobre combate a incêndios....este tópico de facto mostra a preocupação de todos nós deste flagelo que nos faz gritar de raiva por dentro porque todos os anos ou quase todos os anos (variando "apenas" das condições climáticas) nos vai afetando. Podem me criticar se quiserem mas da alguma experiência de 12 anos de Bombeiro que tenho em duas corporações uma do distrito de Braga e outra do distrito de Santarém básicamente tenho a seguinte opinião. Vejo o problema dos incêndios um pouco como uma pirâmide em que os Bombeiros estão no topo dessa mesma pirâmide. Então e na base quem está???? Todos nós cidadãos e claro as instituições publicas. E ai é que está a grande falha.... Os incêndios vão continuar a existir mas poderiam ser melhor evitados/prevenidos ou pelo menos melhor combatidos....posso por exemplo pegar no exemplo do ultimo incêndio de Tomar ou até mesmo no exemplo de Tavira ou Madeira (que não conheço o terreno na integra). Para simplificar as coisas...então de quem são aqueles hectares e hectares de floresta de* monocultura *de pinheiros (autêntica "pólvora") e eucaliptos, que *não são limpas*, que não estão *ordenadas* que não tem um *acesso* em que o* terreno* é extremamente sinuoso e com declives que tornam práticamente impossivel entrar na linha de fogo? De quem são aqueles terrenos á volta das casas com *mato do tamanho dos telhados*, *quase a tocar as paredes das habitações*? Quem me dera haver uma fábrica de Bombeiros, tipo máquinas que não se cançassem e que podessem trabalhar noite e dia sem dormir e comer.. lógicamente que se a base da piramide não continua a funcionar nem com 1000 bombeiros dos mais bem preparados iriamos lá. Enquanto não nos mentalizarmos que é necessário passar do papel para o terreno os planos de prevenção aos incêndios, com a abertura de caminhos, um reflorestação ordenada, limpeza das matas, em que as populações e sociedade sejam mais ativas neste processo este problema e estas catástofres vão continuar. Fiscalizar quem tem de fiscalizar, mas não se pode ter um policia em cada local???? Todos nós sabemos que a maioria das causas dos incêndios é de origem humana...atenção não confundir origem humana com fogo posto ou com intenção de pegar fogo!!!!! Continuamos a ter muitos descuidos ( uma lista interminável deles) e claro se juntarmos a isto, esses individuos como o de Alcobaça que se lembrou de pegar fogo em 5 locais diferentes está o caldo preparado para o que a gente sabe. Mais civismo é o que se pede, mais cuidado com a nossa floresta. De relembrar que nos últimos 10 anos morreram mais de 70 bombeiros em serviço, a maioria deles voluntários..estão lá porque querem e quem corre por gosto não cança...mas chega uma altura que cansa e de que maneira . Tanta coisa que tenho aqui atravessado, tanta raiva....mas nestas situações de extremo, também vemos o quanto o povo português é solidário e que não podemos por todos no mesmo saco..que ainda ha gente que cuida das suas matas, que ha gente que limpa os terrenos em volta de suas casas, que há gente ( a maioria) que valoriza no terreno o nosso empenho e nos ajuda. Pessoas simples e humildes que dão tudo que têm e não têm para tentar aconchegar os nossos estômagos em que muitas vezes estão muitas e longas horas sem comer. E fóruns como estes fazem falta, para trocar ideias para para darmos opiniões e se for premitido exteriorizarmos as nossas frustações. 

Uma boa noite a todos e desculpem qualquer coisa...


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 02:36)

Ao lado da casa dos meu pais está uma quinta abandonada, tem um mato seco enorme. A proprietária é uma economista de Lisboa, que tem outras quintas na região. O terreno está abandonado desde que eu tenho memória, portanto há cerca de 20 anos. O meu pai já tentou comprar e ela recusa-se a vender, entretanto o ano passado pediu para ela limpar e ela recusou-se! Em 2004 o incêndio esteve perto da nossa casa, com aquele mato assim é muito perigoso! Por isso o meu pai tem mandado lavrar uma parte do mato, até agora a proprietária nunca veio reclamar. É tudo uma questão de mentalidade e por cá as pessoas não têm vergonha de ter propriedades abandonadas, não há condenação social em relação a isso. 

A zona de Cachopo tem vastas áreas de pinhal, monoculturas feitas com subsídios nos anos 90. Entretanto os proprietários abandonaram esses pinhais. O pinheiro-manso nem cresce em muitas zonas, pois não é uma árvore adaptada àquelas condições edafo-climáticas. Também há zonas de eucalipto e acácia, floresta nativa (sobreiro, azinheira, medronheiro) e matagal (esteva). 

Um reparo. 

*Climatérico: relativo ao climatério, período que antecede a menopausa.

Climático: relativo ao clima. 
*


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 06:22)

Ontem às 0246 chegaram dezenas de veiculos militares, hoje acordo às 6 e a visibilidade é inferior a 1Km, penso que a zona da Mesquita Alta(onde morava antes) já foi consumida pelas chamas. céu preto com fumo ao nível do chão tudo à minha volta menos a Oeste.

Estava na esperança que ontem à noite isto se apagasse, o vento só piorou.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 07:31)

Parece que já arde pelos lados de Julião, Alcarias, Barrocais, Pereiro e Cerro do Leira, não sei dizer com certeza, pode estar mais a Este na Foupana e Santo Estêvao, mesmo antes da Luz de Tavira, vejo fumo negro a vir do chão a SE e a Norte, não sei se pego numas coisas e vou para outro lado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 07:45)

O inferno desceu ao Algarve só pode, o cenário é dantesco. Não vejo o Cerro de São Miguel a visibilidade é pouca, o cheiro a queimado é intenso. Amando96 mas Cerro de Leiria já é aul de Santa Catarina na estrada que liga Santa Catarina a Olhão, o Pereiro não sei se é o mesmo, mas o Pereiro é a norte da A22 do acesso de Olhão. Não podes estar a falar desses sítios ou são mesmo. Porque senão o fogo está a 2 kms de Moncapacho e temos o Cerro da Cabeça pelo lado de Estiramantens e do outro temos o Cerro de São Miguel.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 08:07)

Está complicado.

Como disse, não tenho a certeza a que distância está, pode ser mais pelos lados do Peral, entre Peral e Santa Catarina, parece que o Bengado já ardeu, sítios estes mesmo atrás do monte Figo.

Tenho fumo a vit do chão a ESE... se fores ao google maps ver o que está a ESE da vila de são brás tens uma ideia dos sítios, e é tudo mato...

Parece que se está a mover em várias direcções, não há vento, torna-se ainda mais imprevisível.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 08:58)

Neste momento com o que já ardeu seriam uns 20-25 mil Ha.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2012 às 09:29)

Neste momento o incêndio de Tavira segue com 2 frentes activas.
Menos 2 que ontem...a situação parece estar a melhorar, pelo menos para já.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 09:30)

Parece-me que o incendio de Tavira será dominado até ao almoço...de qualquer forma durante a tarde e mesmo amanha haverá seguramente uma serie de reacendimentos. a maior ou menor gravidade destes depende (naturalmente) do local e da rapidez com que haja intervenção dos operacionais! Muitas vezes os reacendimentos provocam incendios com gravidade muito semelhante ao incendio "mãe"!
Ao contrario dos sismos (em que a população fica em pré-alerta para as réplicas), nos incendios florestais é precisamente ao contrario...ha um "relaxamento" quando ja não se veem chamas e as operações de rescaldo são de importancia crucial!
Quanto a discussão que surgiu sobre o fwi...não vou ao fundo da questão, mas levanto a questão (muito cara a todos voçês) da meteorologia.a situação sinóptica e a sua aplicabilidade local ao nivel do comportamento do fogo...este fogo vai parar quando a meteorologia favorecer tal, ou quando a vegetação mudar...parece-me que a primeira opção sera mais válida...


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 09:56)

Hoje o fwi para a zona em questão é de 56...significa que é máximo e que combate aos incendios deve ser indirecto (grosso modo)...


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 11:03)

Vista da janela:






Última actualização fala em duas frentes, mas já passou uma hora desde então, poderá estar melhor, o fumo não é preto, é bom sinal.


----------



## telegram (20 Jul 2012 às 11:12)

666 homens a combater o incêndio de Tavira. São meios certamente pouco vistos. Recordo-me de um incêndio há uns anos na zona da Sertã que teve perto de 500 homens.
A tarefa de coordenação deve ser extremamente difícil.
Esperemos que termine depressa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 11:12)

frederico disse:


> A situação no Algarve está gravíssima. Mais de 10% do concelho de Tavira já ardeu.


Jornal Público avança que um terço (~33%) da área total do concelho de Tavira já ardeu.

Fonte
___
Entretanto, ontem pelas 20h quando regressava a casa havia um pequeno incêndio (acabo de começar) na zona da E.B. 2,3 Luís de Sttau Monteiro, que rapidamente foi extinto, em menos de 10 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2012 às 11:18)

*Situação é grave e séria com fogo a dois quilómetros de São Brás de Alportel*


> (Em atualização) Três aldeias foram evacuadas em São Brás de Alportel. A situação é "grave e séria" e as chamas estão cerca de dois quilómetros da vila.
> 
> Cerca de 100 pessoas foram evacuadas de três aldeias perto de S. Brás de Alportel. Por precaução, os residentes estão a fugir ao avanço das chamas. A notícia está a ser avançada pela TVI 24.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 12:09)

bom...
confesso que a pouco quando referi que o incendio de Tavira/S. Brás de Ap. seria controlado ate a hora de almoço...foi precipitado! Houve de facto oportunidade de supressão de partes do incendio, e dos outros incendios...mas este tem dinamica propria e pelas imagens de satelite consumiu uma boa área durante a noite...
sem estar no local é muito complicado fazer uma analise detalhada, mas pelas informações meteorologicas das estaçoes locais e pela previsão...não parece uma situação animadora...
para os colegas do forum que estão proximos pergunto: a coluna de fumo é deitada ou sobe em altitude?o fumo é espesso e escuro?o vento é uniforme do quadrante norte e moderado?


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 12:22)

33% é MUITO. A zona que ardeu e o que está agora a arder tem muita produção de cortiça e mel. Além da catástrofe humana e ambiental há também uma catástrofe económica, muita gente vai perder agora os seus rendimentos, a maioria idosos que precisam desse dinheiro para cuidar da sua saúde.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

Vince disse:


> Mas confesso que não percebi muito bem como de uma conversa sobre uma carta errada do dia 16 tenhamos vindo parar a este assunto tão interessante.



Toda esta conversa surgiu no sentido de explicar uma dúvida colocada. Procurei esclarecer da forma mais completa... se calhar terei aprofundado demais o tema.

De qualquer forma... continuo a dizer que a carta do dia 16 não tem nada de errado... 

Cumps


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

Tenho agora a norte uma coluna que sobe em altura e muito escura, é por trás do centro de reabilitação:


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 12:34)

Daqui de Faro não dá ideia nenhuma do que se está a passar. Está tudo esbranquiçado do lado da serra. Não se vê o cerro de São Miguel nem sequer Olhão que está a 7Km...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 12:41)

De acordo com o último levantamento disponível, foram consumidos cerca de 4400hectares até meio do dia de ontem.

Penso que será exagerado estarmos já a falar em 25 mil hectares.


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jul 2012 às 12:49)

Tenho familiares meus produtores de mel, que já perderam boa parte da produção, além de colmeias, abelhas etc. Se o fogo passa para a Ageosa (não sei se é assim que se escreve), perdem tudo o que construiram ao longo de uma vida, é verdadeiramente calamitoso.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 12:51)

Discutindo essa área, tens o aglomerado de casas na parte de cima que corresponde a Cachopo e na parte de baixo as casas que correspondem ao sítio do Castelão junto da ribeira de Odeleite. Acontece que segundo dizem já está a arder na Mesquita/Santa Catarina e isso é uns 10Km mais pra sul, portanto já passou pela ribeira de Alportel...


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

presumo que essa foto do colega de armando96, seja uma das duas frentes e neste caso a que se dirige para S. Brás de Alportel...ha ventos cruzados (topográficos), a frente é bastante extensa e dispersa...mas muito trabalhosa...
serão possiveis mais fotos?


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 12:55)

Agreste disse:


> Discutindo essa área, tens o aglomerado de casas na parte de cima que corresponde a Cachopo e na parte de baixo as casas que correspondem ao sítio do Castelão junto da ribeira de Odeleite. Acontece que segundo dizem já está a arder na Mesquita e isso é uns 10Km mais pra sul...



Correcto... Esta foi a área ardida até ontem. Falta a área da tarde e noite.
Logo já haverá informações mais actualizadas.

Cumps


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 12:59)

Eu tenho agora visibilidade do monte da Mesquita alta e não vejo fumo, só se estiver do outro lado do monte(Zona do Bengado)

A Norte está assim:






Tenho um video para mostrar a rapidez do fumo, mas demora um bocado a fazer upload.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2012 às 13:01)

frederico disse:


> ... O terreno está abandonado desde que eu tenho memória, portanto há cerca de 20 anos....[/B]



Bastante arriscado por parte da prorietária. Frederico já ouviu falar em _usu capio_ ou prescrição aquisitiva??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 13:05)

Alguns vídeos do incêndio em Tavira:





E uma «bonita» fotografia:






Incêndio que continua com duas frentes activas, 633 operacionais, 194 veículos e 9 meios aéreos.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2012 às 13:17)

Incêndio de Tavira em destaque.





Madeira


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 13:26)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bastante arriscado por parte da prorietária. Frederico já ouviu falar em _usu capio_ ou prescrição aquisitiva??



Quanto me custaria uma acção em tribunal desse tipo?


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2012 às 13:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Incêndio de Tavira em destaque.
> 
> Não sou muito dada a tremeliques mas nem consigo comentar este assunto dos incêndios. Ver a nossa floresta de carvalhos, pinheiros entre tantos outros, e toda a vida selvagem a ser devastada ... Fico com tendencias depressivas.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 13:47)

Esta segunda foto que coloca é mais reveladora do potencial do incendio e da força com que esta...parece querer arrancar com varias pequenas frentes...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:01)

Agreste disse:


> Quanto me custaria uma acção em tribunal desse tipo?



Este folheto é elucidativo relativamente às obrigações de limpeza dos terrenos confinantes a edificações: 
http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/p...lhetos/folheto-proteccao-edificacoes-2011.zip

Convém recordar a legislação em vigor que já permite que a limpeza dos terrenos seja feita pelos proprietários da habitações quando os proprietários dos terrenos o não fazem:

DL 124/2006, alterado pelo DL 17/2009 - artigo 15.º:
5 — Na ausência de intervenção, nos termos dos números
anteriores, entre o dia 15 de Abril de cada ano e até 30 de Outubro, os  proprietários ou outras entidades que detenham a qualquer título a administração de habitações, estaleiros, armazéns, oficinas, fábricas ou outros equipamentos sociais e de serviços podem substituir -se aos proprietários e outros produtores florestais, procedendo à gestão de combustível prevista no número anterior, mediante comunicação aos proprietários e, na falta de resposta em 10 dias, por aviso a afixar no local dos trabalhos, num prazo não inferior a 20 dias.
6 — Em caso de substituição, os proprietários e outros produtores florestais são obrigados a permitir o acesso dos proprietários ou gestores das edificações confinantes aos seus terrenos e a ressarci -los das despesas efectuadas com a gestão de combustível.
7 — Sempre que os materiais resultantes da acção de gestão de combustível referida no número anterior possuam valor comercial, o produto obtido dessa forma é pertença do proprietário ou produtor florestal respectivo, podendo contudo ser vendido pelo proprietário ou entidade que procedeu à gestão de combustível, retendo o correspondente valor até ao ressarcimento das despesas efectuadas.​
Cumps


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:07)

Incêndios na madeira






Dados relativos ao dia de ontem indicavam áreas ardidas de 1800ha, 1542ha e 327ha nestes 3 incêndios.


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 14:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Incêndio de Tavira em destaque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 14:15)

Desculpe Azor, mas discordo! Espanha tem graves problemas de incendios florestais...esta agora a ter nas Canárias com ilhares de ha queimados, ontem na Catalunha arderam cerca de 250 ha num so incendio...ha uma semana mais ou menos arderam so na Comunidade Valenciana 50 000 ha em 3 incendios...se quiser recuar ate Outubro, na Galiza/Asturias, esse mês ficou conhecido como o Outubro Negro...ja em Março deste ano morreu um bombeiro florestal lá...o próprio nome Pirinéus provém (Piri) da elevada recorrência de fogo na zona...se quiser "dar um salto" à Sicilia e Centro /Sul de Itália, tem ardido centenas de ha...o fogo é um elemento bem presente (e indispensavel) no ecossistema mediterranico...


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 14:17)

max disse:


> Incêndios na madeira
> Dados relativos ao dia de ontem indicavam áreas ardidas de 1800ha, 1542ha e 327ha nestes 3 incêndios.



Esses mapas vêm de onde?

Entretanto reacendeu na Mesquita Alta...


----------



## rozzo (20 Jul 2012 às 14:17)

Azor disse:


> Todos os anos é sempre a mesma coisa em Portugal. Basta sempre um calor a mais e pum!
> Espanha é tão grande e maior e eu no mapa eu não vejo nenhum foco de incêndio como se vê do de Tavira.
> 
> A ignição de todos estes incêndios criminosos em Portugal vejo que infelizmente passa pela mentalidade das pessoas.




Também aqui chega a memória selectiva....... 
Ainda há nem um mês atrás houve incêndios catastróficos na região de Valência, dos piores em décadas, e é só em Portugal....
(e nem saí da Península Ibérica...) 

Sim, há muitos criminosos, grande parte dos incêndios são criminosos, não só propositadamente, mas provavelmente a maior parte criminosos por negligência. E mesmo só focando nos pirómanos, não é certamente um hábito português, pirómanos há em todo o mundo, e neglicência há em todo o mundo, e não vale muito a pena acreditar que isso vai mudar, que vai sair da natureza humana. Isso é um erro.

Tal como independentemente de aquecimento global ou não, o clima não vai deixar de ter picos, e alterações inter-anuais, e portanto anos e eventos meteorológicos propícios ou não a grandes fogos. Isso sim está mais que visto que é o principal factor de haver anos piores ou não, pois o factor pirómano/negligente vai sempre estar presente, tanto nos anos bons como nos maus....

O que se pode melhorar é o ordenamento do território, da floresta, dos meios de prevenção, preparação e intervenção, e isso sim, apesar de não ser especialista, penso que poderíamos estar melhor. 

Mas... Os espanhóis (pelo menos na vertente mediterrânica) tiveram muitos anos desastrosos até meados de 90, especialmente o ano de 1994 que foi tipo 2003 por cá, e depois disso realmente resolveram pôr mãos ao trabalho e prevenção, e desde aí a área ardida reduziu drasticamente nessa região. Ainda assim, com todas essas melhorias, aconteceu isto este ano em Valência, portanto, porquê esta mentalidade auto-destrutiva do que é nosso não presta e só cá é que acontece isto?


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:18)

Excelentes videos!

Uma coluna de fumo avassaladora. Grande disponibilidade dos combustíveis. Claramente fora da capacidade de extinção!

As fotos a Norte do amando66 revelam, tal como referido pelo AJB, carreiras de fogo individualizadas ao longo do flanco... é com esta dinâmica que o fogo vai abrindo.
Esquecendo a extinção da cabeça do incêndio (nunca descurando a defesa de pessoas e bens), a consolidação dos flancos desde a cauda deverá ser a prioridade.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:21)

amando96 disse:


> Esses mapas vêm de onde?



http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/current-situation

Podem constatar aqui que é um problema transversal a toda a região mediterrânica.


----------



## AMBR (20 Jul 2012 às 14:23)

Azor disse:


> Mário Barros disse:
> 
> 
> > Incêndio de Tavira em destaque.
> ...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:25)

A noite foi produtiva...


----------



## casmeira (20 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

Penso que existe a necessidade de repensar toda a estrutura paisagística do país. A necessidade de ter a nossa mata limpa é uma obrigação de todos e para o nosso bem estar!

A pena de todos os presos deveria ser o prestar serviço cívico e publico para a sociedade. Garantir que as nossas matas, estradas, praias, estejam em condições para o bem estar da sociedade, faria com que todos nós vivêssemos bem melhor!!! 
Continuamos com o problema do vizinho que não limpa a mata que está encostada à nossa casa...a lei já o autoriza, mas é desconhecida de todos!


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 14:30)

AJB disse:


> Desculpe Azor, mas discordo! Espanha tem graves problemas de incendios florestais...esta agora a ter nas Canárias com ilhares de ha queimados, ontem na Catalunha arderam cerca de 250 ha num so incendio...ha uma semana mais ou menos arderam so na Comunidade Valenciana 50 000 ha em 3 incendios...se quiser recuar ate Outubro, na Galiza/Asturias, esse mês ficou conhecido como o Outubro Negro...ja em Março deste ano morreu um bombeiro florestal lá...o próprio nome Pirinéus provém (Piri) da elevada recorrência de fogo na zona...se quiser "dar um salto" à Sicilia e Centro /Sul de Itália, tem ardido centenas de ha...o fogo é um elemento bem presente (e indispensavel) no ecossistema mediterranico...



Desculpe mas só tinha conhecimento até agora de fogos florestais nas Canárias, mas não na Espanha Continental. Seja como for o problema dos fogos em Portugal e Espanha passa sempre por uma questão de mentalidades aliada a altas temperaturas e baixa humidade no Verão nestes mesmos países, condições perfeitas para os pirómanos levarem a cabo as suas loucas intenções. 

Mas o que me choca mesmo é ver hectares e hectares de mato ardidos sem piedade, e com ele a fauna e a flora. Sem falar na poluição que cada incêndio emana para a atmosfera. Nem quero imaginar se isto um dia acontecesse aqui nos Açores, coisa que seria quase impossível de acontecer diga-se de passagem, visto a nossa humidade, a temperatura amena, a existência de clareiras e os muros de pedra que dividem os cerrados nos Açores serem as razões que tornam raros ou mesmo nulos os fogos florestais no arquipélago açoriano, em contraponto com o restante território português. 

Enquanto Portugal continental e a Madeira continuam a arder, os criminosos ainda andam à solta. Faça-se justiça!


----------



## Snowy (20 Jul 2012 às 14:30)

casmeira disse:


> Penso que existe a necessidade de repensar toda a estrutura paisagística do país. A necessidade de ter a nossa mata limpa é uma obrigação de todos e para o nosso bem estar!
> 
> A pena de todos os presos deveria ser o prestar serviço cívico e publico para a sociedade. Garantir que as nossas matas, estradas, praias, estejam em condições para o bem estar da sociedade, faria com que todos nós vivêssemos bem melhor!!!
> Continuamos com o problema do vizinho que não limpa a mata que está encostada à nossa casa...a lei já o autoriza, mas é desconhecida de todos!



Eu acrescentava também os beneficiáros jovens e com bom corpo para trabalhar que usufruem do RSI. Pelo menos já era dinheiro bem empregue!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 14:35)

O Pego do Inferno um dos sítios mais lindos que conheço do Algarve, ardeu totalmente.  Uma paisagem linda e fantástica tudo destruído pelas chamas.

Forte reacendimento é bem vísivel de Olhão, a enorme coluna de fumo negro que sai por detrás da Serra de Monte Figo. Existe dois focos um mais a oeste e outro mesmo do lado leste das antenas da Serra de Monte Figo. 

O vento já se faz sentir e promete mais uma tarde bastante complicada e o final da tarde está previsto vento com rajadas no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## casmeira (20 Jul 2012 às 14:43)

Snowy disse:


> Eu acrescentava também os beneficiáros jovens e com bom corpo para trabalhar que usufruem do RSI. Pelo menos já era dinheiro bem empregue!





Exacto, existem várias tarefas a desempenhar no foro do bem estar da sociedade. Mas a questão do RSI já é outra questão. Não nos podemos esquecer que estou a falar de aplicar uma pena cívica a alguém que cometeu um crime contra a sociedade! O problema do RSI é outro...apesar de muitos estarem a abusar desse rendimento e obviamente que prejudicam a sociedade, são assuntos e questões diferentes.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 14:44)

Considerando a imagen de satélite, a área ardida já andará pelos 15 mil hectares.

O perímetro do incêndio revela um comportamento tipico de incêndio de vento durante a noite que levou o incêndio a esticar na direcção de SE.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 14:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Pego do Inferno um dos sítios mais lindos que conheço do Algarve, ardeu totalmente.  Uma paisagem linda e fantástica tudo destruído pelas chamas.
> 
> Forte reacendimento é bem vísivel de Olhão, a enorme coluna de fumo negro que sai por detrás da Serra de Monte Figo. Existe dois focos um mais a oeste e outro mesmo do lado leste das antenas da Serra de Monte Figo.
> 
> O vento já se faz sentir e promete mais uma tarde bastante complicada e o final da tarde está previsto vento com rajadas no Sotavento Algarvio.



Deve ser este:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3958565413968.152946.1575265174&type=1&l=4c43ad3a1f

Agora a nuvem de fumo é mais larga que o monte...


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 14:46)

Snowy disse:


> Eu acrescentava também os beneficiáros jovens e com bom corpo para trabalhar que usufruem do RSI. Pelo menos já era dinheiro bem empregue!



Subscrevo!

Quem sabe assim acabavam-se de uma vez com os subsídios a quem não faz nada e ao menos tornavam-se cidadãos úteis para a sociedade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 14:52)

amando96 disse:


> Deve ser este:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3958565413968.152946.1575265174&type=1&l=4c43ad3a1f
> 
> Agora a nuvem de fumo é mais larga que o monte...



Esse mesmo, pelo a cor do fumo. Um amigo meu que trabalha na ETA de Tavira diz que o fogo anda nas redondezas, o maior perigo é se entra na ETA fica o sotavento algarvio sem água para consumo.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 14:57)

Desculpem lá  o off-topic, mas já chega de estigmatização dos beneficiários do RSI. O que eles recebem é uma gota de água no Orçamento de Estado, quem tira e muito são os «senhores doutores» das fundações, institutos, empresas municipais, mais as empresas e bancos das PPP's, há ainda o buraco do BPN, as concessões, as negociatas obscuras... mas quem fica com as culpas são os pobres do RSI. Já chega.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 14:59)

Bem...acho que em primeiro devemos apagar os incendios (este e os que aí vem e provavelmente dentro de poucos dias) e depois, em Outubro pensar no que cada um pode fazer. Não nos esqueçamos que um fogo florestal é uma oportunidade para várias coisas: para plantar eucaliptos (para o proprietario ter a curto prazo muito rendimento, mas para deixar um legado terrivel aos filhos e netos e bisnetos e... e...), ou para deixarmos que a sucessão ecologica "fale" e faça o seu trabalho! 
O fogo faz parte do mediterraneo, como faz parte da Australia, de Africa...afinal foi a grande descoberta do homem...sempre houve incendios e muito graves (em que ano mesmo morreram varios bombeiros em Sintra? e em armamar?)...ha tantos exemplos...
Quanto a este fogo florestal...não sera facil ser dominado...alimentou-se bem durante a noite, teve um retrocesso de madrugada/manha e la esta, agora esta a arrancar para novas "conquistas"...e vai conquistar mais uns valentes ha, não se iludam...
concordo com o colega Max e AMBR...parecem pessoas entendidas, bons posts...


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 15:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse mesmo, pelo a cor do fumo. Um amigo meu que trabalha na ETA de Tavira diz que o fogo anda nas redondezas, o maior perigo é se entra na ETA fica o sotavento algarvio sem água para consumo.



Essas instalações em si são perfeitamente seguras. Pode haver é problemas no fornecimento de energia mas já devem ter acautelado os depósitos de água tratada nas várias zonas.

Sendo assim já está mesmo perto da A22...

Pego do Inferno, não pensei que ardesse aqui porque isto é cultivado e tem pomares de laranjeiras...







IC27, Monte Francisco ontem (Dinis Versa Silva)...






IC27 - Odeleite (Dinis Versa Silva)...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 15:09)

Chegamos aos 19 700 hectares.


----------



## kelinha (20 Jul 2012 às 15:18)

Agreste disse:


> Pego do Inferno, não pensei que ardesse aqui porque isto é cultivado e tem pomares de laranjeiras...



Bolas, o Pêgo do Inferno... Uma zona tão bonita, que pena...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 15:20)

O avanço do incêndio durante a noite justifica-se com os ventos de 30 a 40 km/h.

Com estes ventos, o incêndio irá continuar a progredir na direcção SE até ter carência de combustível.

A dimensão final do incêndio resultará da capacidade dos meios em controlarem os flancos, coisa que parece não estarem a conseguir.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 15:21)

Esses fossos no pego do inferno foram feitos como quebra-fogos? não me lembro de os ver da última vez que lá estive.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 15:27)

Alguem sabe se a cabeça de uma das frentes ja chegou a A22?


----------



## Teles (20 Jul 2012 às 15:27)

max disse:


> Chegamos aos 19 700 hectares.



Boas gostaria se for possível de saber como é feito  a medição desses dados? Por imagem de satélite, estimativa,  ou por satélite mas com auxilio de GPS???


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

Disclaimer





> important note - for any use of the effis-rda product the conditions listed below must be taken into consideration:
> 
> The product is derived from the daily processing of modis satellite imagery with 250 m ground spatial resolution.
> The perimeters of the burned scars in the rda represent areas burned by fires as detected from modis satellite imagery. Therefore, no distinction is made between wildland fires, environmental burnings or prescribed fires.
> ...


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 15:35)

A resolução de trabalho do EFFIS é perfeitamente razoável para este tipo de levantamentos. Da experiência que tenho, as áreas são muito aproximadas da realidade e não falham por muito.


----------



## Teles (20 Jul 2012 às 15:35)

Muito obrigado Amandio96 é claramente uma estimativa , embora não deva fugir muito da realidade


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 15:38)

temo que as cabeças das frentes que estao a ser alimentadas pelo vento de norte, cheguem ás áreas residenciais...provavelmente chegara...e aí o incendio florestal mudara de prioridade para os meios envolvidos...da Defesa da Floresta Contra Incendios (DFCI) passara a Defesa de Pessoas/Bens contra Incendios...passara a ser um incendio de interface urbano/florestal (a Sul), a Este um Incendio florestal complicado (fora da capacidade de extinção) e a Oeste (Sao Bras de Alportel) um incendio Florestal e de interface urbano/florestal a tender para a resolução, com as chamas a cederem aos meios envolvidos no combate...
Quem estiver nestes locais se puder reportar para ver se se confirma ou não isto...agradecia


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 15:45)

max disse:


> O avanço do incêndio durante a noite justifica-se com os ventos de 30 a 40 km/h.
> 
> Com estes ventos, o incêndio irá continuar a progredir na direcção SE até ter carência de combustível.
> 
> A dimensão final do incêndio resultará da capacidade dos meios em controlarem os flancos, coisa que parece não estarem a conseguir.



Uma pergunta:

Este tipo de floresta que está sendo dizimada é composta essencialmente por que tipo de fauna e de vegetação?


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 15:49)

Não tenho ideia se chegou ou não mas a A22 fica a 2-3km do pego do inferno. 

A sul é barrocal com alfarrobeiras, amendoeiras, laranjeiras, canaviais e casas esparsas com terrenos cultivados. Em todas as outras direcções é mato, sobreiros e alguns povoamentos de pinheiros e eucaliptos. O Caldeirão não tem muitos eucaliptais, Monchique tem bastantes mais...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2012 às 15:58)

> *Turismo do Algarve apela à hotelaria da região*20.07.2012
> Incêndios na serra do Caldeirão
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.turismodoalgarve.pt/home.html#


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 16:14)

Teles disse:


> Muito obrigado Amandio96 é claramente uma estimativa , embora não deva fugir muito da realidade



Não é uma estimativa... é um levantamento de área ardida com um erro associado de 250 metros (pixel de 250x250m)


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jul 2012 às 16:16)

Batemos no fundo quando é preciso serem as populações a ir dar comida aos bombeiros, não temos entidades governamentais que deveriam ser OBRIGADAS a fazer isso?


----------



## casmeira (20 Jul 2012 às 16:24)

Magnusson disse:


> Batemos no fundo quando é preciso serem as populações a ir dar comida aos bombeiros, não temos entidades governamentais que deveriam ser OBRIGADAS a fazer isso?



Sempre me lembro de ter sido assim...as populações a ajudarem. Obviamente que as empresas e entidades directamente afectadas também colaboram nesse apoio aos nossos Bombeiros, sejam eles Voluntários ou não...


----------



## Teles (20 Jul 2012 às 16:26)

Magnusson disse:


> Batemos no fundo quando é preciso serem as populações a ir dar comida aos bombeiros, não temos entidades governamentais que deveriam ser OBRIGADAS a fazer isso?



Bem vindo ao mundo real 
O governo dá o obrigado no fim ehehe


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jul 2012 às 16:33)

casmeira disse:


> Sempre me lembro de ter sido assim...as populações a ajudarem. Obviamente que as empresas e entidades directamente afectadas também colaboram nesse apoio aos nossos Bombeiros, sejam eles Voluntários ou não...



Compreendo o que dizes mas pessoas têm o dever moral e cívico de o fazer. As Instituições Públicas têm a obrigação.


----------



## telegram (20 Jul 2012 às 16:35)

O número de efetivos no terreno passou para 868.
E já estão a trabalhar elementos do grupo de análise e uso de fogo


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2012 às 16:36)

*Fontre da imagem: *EFFIS - European Forest Fire Information System



max disse:


> De acordo com o último levantamento disponível, foram consumidos cerca de 4400hectares até meio do dia de ontem. Penso que será exagerado estarmos já a falar em 25 mil hectares.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 16:39)

A maioria que lá está nem deve receber ordenado...

Não adianta gastar o plafond todo em fazer tudo bonitinho para o turismo se no Verão arde tudo.

Se fosse Lisboa a arder queria ver, mas como é no Algarve, Madeira, Portalegre, Viseu, etc, não é Portugal 

16:16 atrás do centro de reabilitação:











Vejo outro foco no que me parece ser o Bico Alto e Arimbo.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 16:43)

Até ser activado algum plano de municipal (ou distrital) de emergência de protecção civil... já agora ainda n sei porque n foi activado... a responsabildiade da logistica (alimentação e combustíveis) no Teatro de Operações é da responsabildiade do corpo de bombeiros local, com a colaboração do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil nas questões mais diferenciadas, que posteriormente será ressarcido das despesas ao abrigo do DECIF.

Caso fosse activado algum plano de emergência, a logistica passaria a ser da responsabildiade da autoridade politica de protecção civil correspondente.


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jul 2012 às 16:46)

max disse:


> Até ser activado algum plano de municipal (ou distrital) de emergência de protecção civil... já agora ainda n sei porque n foi activado... a responsabildiade da logistica (alimentação e combustíveis) no Teatro de Operações é da responsabildiade do corpo de bombeiros local, com a colaboração do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil nas questões mais diferenciadas, que posteriormente será ressarcido das despesas ao abrigo do DECIF.
> 
> Caso fosse activado algum plano de emergência, a logistica passaria a ser da responsabildiade da autoridade politica de protecção civil correspondente.



Burocracias, estamos a falar de alimentar uma corporação de bombeiros que combate um incêndio de enormes proporções. Nestas alturas a prioridade deve ser essa e deixar as "logísticas" para os gabinetes.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 16:47)

telegram disse:


> E já estão a trabalhar elementos do grupo de análise e uso de fogo



Deixa-me fazer uma correcção: já estão a trabalhar técnicos da Autoridade Florestal Nacional na análise e uso do fogo.
As equipas GAUF apenas iniciam as suas funções a partir da próxima segunda feira.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 16:52)

Magnusson disse:


> Burocracias, estamos a falar de alimentar uma corporação de bombeiros que combate um incêndio de enormes proporções. Nestas alturas a prioridade deve ser essa e deixar as "logísticas" para os gabinetes.



Aquilo que escrevi é o que está estipulado... não quer dizer que concorde!

Acho muito estranho é não ter ocorrido a activação o Plano Municipal de Emergência de Protecção Civil! 
Afinal de contas penso que o mesmo foi revisto e aprovado à cerca de 1 ano.


----------



## Magnusson (20 Jul 2012 às 16:53)

max disse:


> Aquilo que escrevi é o que está estipulado... não quer dizer que concorde!
> 
> Acho muito estranho é não ter ocorrido a activação o Plano Municipal de Emergência de Protecção Civil!
> Afinal de contas penso que o mesmo foi revisto e aprovado à cerca de 1 ano.




Claro, eu percebi meu caro


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 16:55)

Já é uma cicatriz significativa
Satélite Terra, pelas 12h25 (11:25utc) de hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 16:55)

> *Ajuda aos bombeiros em Olhão*
> 
> A grave situação na serra Algarvia leva as autoridades a solicitar apoio, na oferta de bens alimentares e bebidas engarrafadas, que se destina às corporações de bombeiros que combatem o incêndio desde a passada quarta-feira.
> 
> ...



É de aplaudir estas acções de solidariedade com os bombeiros que combatem este violento incêndio.


----------



## telegram (20 Jul 2012 às 16:56)

max disse:


> Deixa-me fazer uma correcção: já estão a trabalhar técnicos da Autoridade Florestal Nacional na análise e uso do fogo.
> As equipas GAUF apenas iniciam as suas funções a partir da próxima segunda feira.



A página do CNOS menciona 4 GAUF.
Poderão ter iniciado mais cedo ou então classificaram erradamente os técnicos. 

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 17:01)

Já vi várias carrinhas cheias de mantimentos a subir a serra, pelo que vejo pelo facebook parece que foi por lá que chegou a mais gente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 17:06)

*S. B. Alportel: População de Javali já abandonou as casas, fogo está a três quilómetros * 

A população da localidade de Javali, a 12 quilómetros da vila de São Brás de Alportel, já abandonou as casas e está apreensiva com o fogo que se avista a cerca de três quilómetros da povoação. 

Custódio Guerreiro, de 70 anos, mora em Javali com a mulher e está hoje à tarde nas redondezas da aldeia, no cimo de um monte, a observar uma das frentes do fogo, a três quilómetros. 

“As autoridades pediram-nos gentilmente para sair daqui porque estávamos em perigo”, disse o morador à Agência Lusa, acrescentando que existem na população cerca de 10 casas. 

“Os poucos habitantes estão a viver a situação de forma triste e estão aflitos”, contou Custódio Guerreiro. 

O morador disse ainda que este fogo lembra o que se passou em 2004, quando um outro incêndio afetou a zona. 

“Na altura, o fogo chegou perto de Javali, mas graças à população, que o desviou, não chegou a afetar as casas”, recordou. 

Também hoje, Custódio Guerreiro tem esperança de que os bombeiros consigam evitar que as chamas afetem as casas e diz que tem na sua propriedade vários animais: galinhas, porcos, cabras e cães. 

“Já soltei os cães, mas o resto dos animais não vou soltar porque não ficam por aí ao ‘Deus dará’”, afirmou. 

A população de Javali foi encaminhada para a Santa Casa da Misericórdia e para o Pavilhão Municipal de São Brás de Alportel. 

Junto a Javali está um jipe com elementos da GNR, que não deixam passar ninguém para o interior da povoação. 

No local, é visível uma das frentes do fogo e o fumo torna o ar quase irrespirável.  

Fonte: Região Sul


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 17:11)

A questão do GAUF é muito complexa...o GAUF é um grupo que no passado era permanente, mas que desde o ano passado apenas é activado no Período critico. Este ano, com constrangimentos de ultima hora apenas inicia para a semana, como o colega Max referiu. 
Devo acrescentar que, *TEORICAMENTE*, um Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo apenas deveria ser constituido por 3/4 técnicos, sendo que um deles (o chefe do grupo) deverá ser credenciado em Fogo de Supressão (em portugal havera cerca de 12), e os outros deverão ser todos credenciados em Fogo controlado (em Portugal ha cerca de 150). 
Portanto, como potenciais GAUF ha no nosso país 150, sendo que para constituir grupos, apenas poderão ser 12, pois só ha 12 chefes de equipa.
é um processo muito exigente, um percurso demorado (no minimo 10 anos: os 5 anos da licenciatura em eng. Florestal+os 5 anos de formação em Fogo florestal).
para quem quiser saber mais consulte: 
Por isso destes 4 GAUF, um deles tera que ser credenciado em Fogo de supressão e os outros em Fogo controlado (pelo menos).
Mas sim, estes são os Homens indicados...


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 17:13)

Desculpem, não adicionei o link:
http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/portal/dudf/efc


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 17:18)

O incêndio já está tão a oeste que já quase não o vejo daqui.  Esta tarde, tem galopado.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 17:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Junto a Javali está um jipe com elementos da GNR, que não deixam passar ninguém para o interior da povoação.



Sobretudo para evitar os assaltos e a pilhagem. Já há alguns amigos do alheio no terreno.


----------



## kelinha (20 Jul 2012 às 17:20)

Aos foristas da região do Algarve, que estejam interessados em ajudar, aqui ficam os apelos da *Associação de Defesa de Animais e Plantas de Olhão* (ADAPO) e do *The New Goldra Dog Sanctuary*:



> Citação:
> É com muito pesar que informamos que o fogo do grande incêndio que toma conta da serra algarvia já chegou aos refugios de animais. Há algumas horas foi aberto o portão do refúgio da associação 3at de tavira para que os animais pudessem fugir. Neste momento encontram-se voluntarios a recolher os animais mas nem todos puderam ser capturados. continuaram a tentar a todo o custo.
> 
> -Em s. bras, as casas das responsáveis pelo refugi da goldra estao a ser ameaçadas pelas chamas. possuem com elas 25 cães. a GNR não as esta a deixar evacuar os animais por agora. se evacuarem o destino será Olhão.
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/adapo.pt/posts/394922360556741 



> Citação:
> **** MORE VOLUNTEERS NEEDED, PLEASE? ****
> As many of you know, the fires burning in the Algarve are not far away from Goldra - especially true if the wind picks up and carries burning ash particles which land in the tinder dry scrub around. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE help up to clear a fire wall around around the kennels to, if not prevent, then to give us time to evacuate, should the fire encroach upon us any further. We have just received 27 dogs and a horse from one of our fellow dog rehoming centres, as this is now in the direct line of the fire. We need to take measure now, before it's too late. PLEASE HELP US AND OUR DOGS. Thank you.


https://www.facebook.com/TheNewGoldraAnimalSanctuary


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

telegram disse:


> A página do CNOS menciona 4 GAUF.
> Poderão ter iniciado mais cedo ou então classificaram erradamente os técnicos.
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx



Classificaram mal os técnicos... mas tb não os poderiam classificar de outra coisa! Não deixam de ser técnicos habilitados para a análise e uso do fogo, mas estão no TO como funcionários da AFN.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 17:34)

*Bombeiros encurralados pelas chamas em Tavira*


> Tentavam proteger uma habitação no Vale do Lugar do Moreno e ficaram cercados pelo fogo. Não têm água e receberam agora o apoio dos meios aéreos.
> 
> Um grupo de 25 bombeiros e quatro viaturas estão encurralados pelo fogo no Vale do Lugar do Moreno, no concelho de Tavira. As chamas atravessaram a estrada de um lado para o outro, cercando o grupo de bombeiros que estavam a tentar proteger uma habitação.
> 
> ...



RR


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2012 às 17:39)

Gostaria de dar a minha opinião, relativamente aos fogos da zona mediterrânica.´
Na realidade, eucaliptos e pinheiros ( entre outros), com o tipo de povoamentos que observamos em várias partes de Portugal, não representam uma situação fitoclimática natural. O mesmo para a extensão de versões degradadas da floresta mediterrânica primitiva ( o maquis e o garrigue). Este tipo de habitats já existia antes do Homem, mas não com a extensão que hoje observamos. E sem floresta, os recursos aquáticos, também são menores pois há menor capacidade de retenção de humidade e assim o fogo vê a sua capacidade de expansão aumentada.

Por fim, o fogo não é um elemento assim tão normal/frequente dos ambientes mediterrânicos, pois em condições naturais, não é assim tão fácil de ocorrer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 17:50)

Foto tirada pela Lusa esta madrugada.







Penso que seja no Pego do Inferno. Pelos candeeiros e pela vegetação ao redor.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 17:53)

Parece o observatório por cima da Cova da Muda


----------



## boneli (20 Jul 2012 às 18:14)

max disse:


> O avanço do incêndio durante a noite justifica-se com os ventos de 30 a 40 km/h.
> 
> Com estes ventos, o incêndio irá continuar a progredir na direcção SE até ter carência de combustível.
> 
> A dimensão final do incêndio resultará da capacidade dos meios em *controlarem os flancos, coisa que parece não estarem a conseguir*.





Um incêndio muito dificilmente se consegue controlar pelos flancos....e num terreno como o da serra Algarvia ainda mais dificil se torna.
Controlar pelos flancos é como andares atrás de um touro. Pela cabeça é que o seguras e depos sim...Se bem que neste incêndio pela dimensão que ele tem nem se sabe onde começa o quê. Seria muito importante tentar segura-lo nas estradas e caminhos mas depois ha o problemas das projeções. Apaga aqui começa a arder 20 metros á frente. Vai ser uma tarefa muito muito dificil.
Isto não se resolve com rendimentos minimos, resolve-se sim com planos bem estruturados de prevenção onde todos nós temos que ter um papel ativo. Acho uma piada ver presidentes de Municipios vir para televisão fazer alarido que não ha bombeiros para proteger as casas...tiveram um ano inteiro para fazer a parte deles e depois nestes momementos de aflição querem um carro de bombeiros em cada casa. 
Não nos esqueçamos que a natureza tem uma grande capacidade de se regenerar e então se tiver um empurrão mais depressa se regenera. Vamos ver isto como uma tradagédia mas também como uma oportunidade para não se praticar erros passados.
Há Municipios que aprendem com os erros e existem concelhos do nosso pais ( poucos) que tem uma grande área florestal mas nunca se ouve a falar em incêndios lá...porque será??????


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Jul 2012 às 18:18)

Não estará activo um incêndio na zona de Arraiolos, Gafanhoeira, ou até um pouco mais a Norte na zona de Pavia?

Desde a zona das Silveiras +/- até Évora pela A6 vim sempre a acompanhar uma enorme núvem de fumo que parecia ter foco naquelas zonas que referi...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 18:21)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Não estará activo um incêndio na zona de Arraiolos, Gafanhoeira, ou até um pouco mais a Norte na zona de Pavia?
> 
> Desde a zona das Silveiras +/- até Évora pela A6 vim sempre a acompanhar uma enorme núvem de fumo que parecia ter foco naquelas zonas que referi...



Sim:




Só não percebo o porquê de estar na zona das "Outras Ocorrências", no site da ANPC.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 18:34)

Boneli, vou alterar uma palavra ao que escrevi... 


> A dimensão final do incêndio resultará da capacidade dos meios em *consolidarem* os flancos



Quanto a atacar na cabeça... é esse o problema da organização do combate neste país. A propagação de um incêndio deve ser interpretada e o seu combate carece de uma estratégia.

Podem colocar os 900 homens que lá estão na cabeça e consegues o seguinte:
1- A cabeça não cede
2- Os meios são colocados em situações de risco
3- O pessoal fica completamente esgotado
4- O comportamento do restante perímetro do incêndio continua em progressão livre, aumentando de forma significativa a sua área ardida.

Temos de aceitar que há alturas em que não temos simplesmente capacidade para extinguir determinadas intensidades de frente de fogo. Significa isso que não vale a pena andar a dar cabeçadas na parede porque de nada vai adiantar. Este é um desses casos. Devemos parar, pensar e actuar com uma estratégia para um objectivo. Trabalhemos onde conseguimos fazer alguma coisa, onde eliminaremos as situações de maior potencial e concentrados para que, quando a oportunidade surgir, possamos então tratar da tal frente com labaredas gigantescas que tanto nos apoquenta.

Cumps


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jul 2012 às 18:46)

Boas,

Por aqui o fumo é incrivel!! o ar está com cheiro a queimado!! chove cinzas!!

sol cor de laranja, e nem um bocado de ceu limpo!!

Tristeza!!


----------



## dASk (20 Jul 2012 às 18:49)

eu conheço bem essa zona da serra algarvia desde pequeno que passo lá ferias bem perto em Martinlongo, e para mim esse fogo ou é extinto pelas condições metereológicas adversas ao proprio fogo que facilite o trabalho dos bombeiros principalmente durante a noite, ou então por falta de material combustível porque a parte mais densa ja ardeu quase toda. Esses incêndios nas serras algarvias são sempre difíceis, condições climatericas muito adversas, terrenos muito acidentados e com poucos acessos, vegetação muito lenhosa constituída essencialmente por "cistus" vulgarmente chamados naquela zona de estevas que constituem um autentico rastilho à propagação e intensidade das chamas, além de amendoeiras, figueiras, alfarrobeiras, oliveiras, sobreiros e também medronheiros, compremetendo também seriamente as actividades económicas daquelas populações durante alguns anos. Além disso os acessos aquela zona são muito difíceis com curvas e contracurvas o que não ajudou a um bom ataque inicial às chamas, essencial para que um incêndio nunca chegue a tomar as proporções que este tomou. Enfim.. Para mim e depois de já ler muita coisa a minha opinião é que, não sendo este o caso de Tavira, os incêndios em Portugal devem-se também como é obvio à ignorância e à fraca formação cívica da nossa população, devem-se também á falta de limpeza e ordenamento das florestas, mas para mim o pricipal problema foi a extinção florestas de espécies autoctones que povoavam as nossas serras, para alimentar a "gula" da indústria do papel e da madeira com a plantação massiva de eucalipto e pinheiro bravo com superpovoamentos e com poucos aceiros, acessos e limpeza da vegetação rasteira. E minha santa ignorância nâo é melhor prevenir do que todos anos dizerem que este ano há mais meios, há mais aviões, etc, etc,.. Sem prevenção isto nunca vai acabar!


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 18:54)

"Incendio de Portugal desde la playa de Punta Umbría" (Huelva)





(c) Cristina Camacho Díaz ‏via Meteohuelva


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2012 às 18:59)

Pede-se encarecidamente que tentem utilizar uma linguagem o mais cientificamente correcta possivel, para não ocorrerem intrepertações erróneas.

*Condições Meteorologicas*, ou simplesmente, condições do tempo, traduzem as caracteristicas do estado do tempo que se faz sentir numa zona do pais, num dado momento.

*Condições climáticas *referem-se ao conjunto de caracteristicas meteorologicas que em média ocorrem numa zona, ao longo de vários anos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jul 2012 às 19:04)

Vince disse:


> "Incendio de Portugal desde la playa de Punta Umbría" (Huelva)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui está mais cerrado!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

]ToRnAdO[;334073 disse:
			
		

> Aqui está mais cerrado!!



Mete foto(s), seria interessante, embora pelo pior motivo.


Deixo aqui algumas:

Paulo Paraíso via Facebook.





"Algarve" via Facebook.











Pedro Santos via Facebook.





"Algarve" via Facebook.





"Algarve" via Facebook.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 19:11)

Reparem no padrão de ventos que decorre desde o inicio da semana... será que a estratégia de combate teve isto em conta??

A partir de Segunda vamos assistir a uma entrada de vento de Sul, o que vai dar alento aos tais flancos.

Boneli, o facto de insistir com o trabalho nos flancos não quer dizer que não faria nada na cabeça. O trabalho na cabeça deverá ser feito, ou aproveitando as tais janelas de oportunidade que a topografia e vegetação possam proporcionar, ou criando nós próprios oportunidades com o recurso às máquinas de rasto e com o recursos a manobras de fogo de supressão. Mas estamos a falar de um trabalho que envolveria nem 10% do dispositivo que lá está.

Daqui a pouco começa a maluqueira do combate na interface urbano/florestal.





Pelos hotspots já dá para ver o quanto o incêndio já avançou


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Jul 2012 às 19:21)

Ultimas Noticias ( Radio Guadiana)

O fogo está a chegar ao concelho de vrsa, mais propriamente a Corte António Martins na freguesia de Vila Nova de Cacela!!

Uma Foto Tirada á pouco:


----------



## dASk (20 Jul 2012 às 19:26)

]ToRnAdO[;334078 disse:
			
		

> Ultimas Noticias ( Radio Guadiana)
> 
> O fogo está a chegar ao concelho de vrsa, mais propriamente a Corte António Martins na freguesia de Vila Nova de Cacela!!
> 
> Incrível...


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 19:52)

Santa catarina está mal, pouca informação, ninguém sabe se há ou não fogo, fumo em todo o lado, poderiam supor, mas parece que estiveram à espera de informação das autoridades, pelos visto não houve evacuação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 19:54)

A norte deve estar tudo em chamas, é incrível as colunas de fumo neste momento. A leste parece que está uma tempestade enorme, mas é fumo bem negro.  Já tenho dito, nos outros dias, o fogo dificilmente será apagado e existe um factor predominante o vento que está moderado e com o cair da noite ficará com algumas rajadas, esta noite será mais uma noite caótica, e vamos ter um sábado e um domingo com subida de temperatura. O Canadier espanhol anda por aqui, mas ainda não o vi mas oiço o barulho dele.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 20:00)

*Carro de bombeiros despista-se e faz cinco feridos*


> Corporação de Évora ia a caminho de Arraiolos. Um dos feridos é grave. Noutro incidente, um carro da mesma corporação ficou queimado.
> 
> Dez bombeiros da corporação de Évora ficaram feridos em dois acidentes no combate a incêndios. Uma viatura despistou-se quando seguia para Arraiolos e outra ardeu num incêndio no Algarve.
> 
> ...



TVI24 (vídeo).





> *Cinco bombeiros feridos depois de terem ficado cercados pelas chamas*
> Dois dos feridos ficaram em estado grave. Veículo onde seguiam os bombeiros foi tomado pelas chamas quando se encontrava numa localidade do concelho de Tavira.
> 
> http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=70865


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 20:10)

Falei agora com uma senhora cuja mãe é do monte dos Cintados na serra de Tavira, a senhora tem mais de 90 anos e disse hoje que nunca viu nada assim na serra de Tavira, em toda a vida só começou a ver grandes fogos na serra há  20 anos, e destas dimensões então nunca viu. Portanto, algo ocorreu na região nas últimas duas décadas para estes mega incêndios começarem a aparecer. *Que interesses estarão a causar esta catástrofe?*


----------



## kelinha (20 Jul 2012 às 20:12)

> O presidente câmara de Tavira confirmou que o fogo destruiu, naquele concelho, quatro casas de habitação, três das quais na freguesia de Santa Catarina e outra na freguesia de Santo Estêvão.





> Em São Brás de Alportel, várias casas terão ardido nas zonas de Arimbo, Parises e Cabeça do Velho, apesar dessa informação ainda estar sujeita a confirmação.





> As situações mais preocupantes para os bombeiros concentram-se nas zonas de Cabeça do Velho e Parises, em São Brás de Alportel, apesar de haver também situações complicadas em Tavira, segundo disse à Lusa fonte daquela autoridade.
> 
> «Temos outras zonas que precisam de muita atenção, pois estamos a ter reativações muito violentas, que estão a dar-nos muito trabalho», esclareceu a mesma fonte.



Fonte: TVI24, às 19:25.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 20:27)

Última actualização no incêndio de Tavira no site ANPC:

20/7  20:10  Presidente e Vice-Presidente da Câmara Municipal de Olhão e Comandante Operacional Municipal de Olhão no Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO).  

Será que o incêndio já entrou no concelho de Olhão?


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 20:41)

kelinha disse:


> Fonte: TVI24, às 19:25.



Se ardeu onde os mapas dizem que ardeu, muitas casas arderam, mas mesmo muitas.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 20:46)

max disse:


> Pelos hotspots já dá para ver o quanto o incêndio já avançou



Se os hotspots significam pontos de fogo, então já atravessou a A22 perto de Santo Estêvão...

Também me parece pelo mapa haver um outro foco naquelas baixas perto da área de serviço da A22 e essa sim já pertence a Olhão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 20:50)

Com o cair da noite, tenho uma enorme nuvem de fumo a caminho, como nos outros 3 dias, está muito complicado.

Seria altura do governo português pedir ajuda aos países europeus como aconteceu em 2004 seria muito importante, que viessem mais canadiers e aí acredito que apagavam o fogo de vez, sem meios aéreos pesados isto vai continuar a arder.


----------



## Azor (20 Jul 2012 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Canadier espanhol anda por aqui, mas ainda não o vi mas oiço o barulho dele.



Confirmo. Acabei de ouvir na notícias essa informação. Mas fica aqui uma questão: Porque é que alguns incêndios em Portugal só se apagam sempre com o reforço de meios aéreos vindos do estrangeiro? Será falta de meios portugueses nessa área?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 20:56)

Operacionais já são mais de mil no incêndio de Tavira: 686 bombeiros, 30 GIPS, 17 FEB, 20 SF, 4 GAUF e 255 outros (provavelmente GRIF, pessoal do exército, etc). 255 veículos, e daqui a pouco «acabam-se» os 10 meios aéreos ainda no terreno.


----------



## dASk (20 Jul 2012 às 20:58)

Não são GRIF, são os 5 pelotões militares destacados certamente!


----------



## AMBR (20 Jul 2012 às 20:59)

dASk disse:


> Não são GRIF, são os 5 pelotões militares destacados certamente!





As GRIF são Grupos de Reforço dos Bombeiros


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 21:04)

Estou a ver que esta noite vai o resto.

Já está no centro de reabilitação, aproxima-se de são brás cada vez mais, não tarda vejo chamas.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 21:08)

Qual é a previsão do vento para esta noite? De que lado vai soprar? Liguei agora para o Algarve, os bombeiros de Tavira dizem que o Pego do Inferno desapareceu.


----------



## AMBR (20 Jul 2012 às 21:09)

max disse:


> A partir de Segunda vamos assistir a uma entrada de vento de Sul, o que vai dar alento aos tais flancos.
> 
> [Pelos hotspots já dá para ver o quanto o incêndio já avançou



Sim, como disse Max, a partir de segunda vai alterar a direcção do vento, mas tendo em conta a dimensão do perímetro do incêndio, vejo isso como um problema. Vão começar os reacendimentos a torto e a direito e lá vão mais uns hectares...



Parece-me que vamos ter incêndio para mais uns dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 21:16)

frederico disse:


> Qual é a previsão do vento para esta noite? De que lado vai soprar? Liguei agora para o Algarve, os bombeiros de Tavira dizem que o Pego do Inferno desapareceu.



A direcção do vento é NO/N para esta noite. O cimo da Serra de Monte Figo está envolto por uma nuvem densa de fumo. É assustadora a nuvem de fumo.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A direcção do vento é NO/N para esta noite. O cimo da Serra de Monte Figo está envolto por uma nuvem densa de fumo. É assustadora a nuvem de fumo.



É que estou preocupado com umas zonas, nem digo aqui quais são não vá algum louco ler isto, todo o cuidado é pouco e isto para mim é tudo fogo posto.


----------



## AMBR (20 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

frederico disse:


> É que estou preocupado com umas zonas, nem digo aqui quais são não vá algum louco ler isto, todo o cuidado é pouco e isto para mim é tudo fogo posto.



Fogo intencional, não sei se.... mas um descuido que deu origem a este mega-incêndio, acredito!
Tendo em conta a orografia, o vento, humidade relativa, temperatura,  a tipologia dos combustíveis, e quem sabe algumas "manobras", deu nisto!

Já está a ser investigado...

O que é certo, é que no interface urbano vai ser caótico.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jul 2012 às 21:34)

*OFF_TOPIC: *
Como sabem estive ausente deste Forum e de outros Foruns quase 2 meses, tendo enviado uma mensagem á moderação a comunicar o fim da minha participação, salientando contudo que nada tinha a ver com o Forum, e desde já agradeço a resposta do *André*, que foi uma resposta digna de um administrador, e também uma experiência de vida.
Confesso que apenas hoje li a mensagem dele, mas recordo da ultima frase dele 
*" sinto que será um até já, não um adeus definitivo ".*
Pois bem e não vou dizer nada do que ele me disse dado que são assuntos só nossos, mas o que tenho a dizer é que por vezes o melhor que temos a fazer é fazer um retiro, pode ser uns tempos longe de casa, umas férias, umas actividades, uns desportos, e tentar no nosso sossego tentar encontrar-mo-nos a nós próprios, tentarmos percebermos as nossas virtudes, os nossos defeitos, resolver os nossos problemas profissionais, pessoais, familiares, o que quer que seja.
Existe uma coisa que preciso de dizer-vos, a nossa vida é demasiado curta para ser desperdiçada, e jamais coloquem em causa o seu término, quer seja por problemas amorosos, profissionais ou de saúde, o tempo cura quase tudo, e nada é eterno, pois o amor, o ódio, a alegria, a tristeza, a saúde e a doença fazem parte da vida, e as dificuldades que se vos deparam podem na maioria da vezes serem ultrapassadas, mas por pior que seja, ou que estejam nunca pensem no suicidio, porque por mais que pensem que ninguém gosta de voçês, existem certamente alguém que independemente de serem gordos ou magros, bonitos ou feios gostam de voçês, e essas pessoas são os vossos maiores amigos, pois estão sempre com voçês nos bons ou nos maus momentos.
O suicidio não é solução para nada, e mesmo que pensem que nada tem solução agarrem a vida com as duas mãos, sejam fortes que tudo se resolve, pois enquanto tivermos vida, temos esperança !!
Esta pausa deu-me para repensar a vida ... e resolvi escrever porque sei que existem membros que já passaram ou que irão passar pelo que eu passei, por isso escrevi isto por mim e por voçês.
Obrigado,

PS: Se os senhores moderadores entenderem apagar isto deste tópico apaguem, mas penso que em algum lado deste Forum, este post fará sentido


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 21:36)

AMBR disse:


> Fogo intencional, não sei se.... mas um descuido que deu origem a este mega-incêndio, acredito!
> Tendo em conta a orografia, o vento, humidade relativa, temperatura,  a tipologia dos combustíveis, e quem sabe algumas "manobras", deu nisto!
> 
> Já está a ser investigado...
> ...



Em 2004 chegou bem perto da minha casa. Esta noite não vou conseguir dormir. E estou no Porto.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 21:36)

Durante a noite e manhã tende a ser de norte, noroeste, depois à tarde tem rodado para Oeste. Isso também se vê nas imagens de satélite de hoje por exemplo.


Terra e Aqua








Sat 16h30 às 20h30, à tarde o fumo já ia todo para Espanha


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jul 2012 às 21:37)

Infelizmente este incêndio traz-me á lembrança o outro enorme incêndio de 2003, e a area ardida já é enorme, quase que arrisco dizer que desta vez arde o que não ardeu em 2003.
É muito triste o que está a acontecer no nosso Algarve.

As minhas condolências ás famílias que perderam tudo o que tinham ...


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 21:44)

frederico disse:


> Qual é a previsão do vento para esta noite? De que lado vai soprar? Liguei agora para o Algarve, os bombeiros de Tavira dizem que o Pego do Inferno desapareceu.



Parece que ainda não foi desta.











http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pego-do-InfernoMoinhos-da-Rocha/227986777260904

Sem água quase.


----------



## AMBR (20 Jul 2012 às 21:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Infelizmente este incêndio traz-me á lembrança o outro enorme incêndio de 2003, e a area ardida já é enorme, quase que arrisco dizer que desta vez arde o que não ardeu em 2003.
> É muito triste o que está a acontecer no nosso Algarve.
> 
> As minhas condolências ás famílias que perderam tudo o que tinham ...




Caro Aurélio, a mim parece mais uma reedição dos anos 2003 e 2005, ou seja, o passar destes anos permitiu repor o stock de combustível.
Está feito o ciclo de 9 anos e as condições á ocorrência de grandes incêndios estão criadas.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jul 2012 às 21:55)

AMBR disse:


> Caro Aurélio, a mim parece mais uma reedição dos anos 2003 e 2005, ou seja, o passar destes anos permitiu repor o stock de combustível.
> Está feito o ciclo de 9 anos e as condições á ocorrência de grandes incêndios estão criadas.



Em 2003, acho que fez o triângulo Almodovar / Silves / São Brás Alportel
Agora parece mais São Brás Alportel / Cachopo / Tavira 

Por isso disse que está ardendo o que não ardeu em 2003, pois os stocks de combustivel, quer numa zona quer noutra é basicamente igual, mas o maior efeito do fogo reside nas árvores, que não têm segundas oportunidades e muitas delas precisam de mais 100 anos ( se sobreviveram ) para voltarem ao estado em que estavam !!

Infelizmente no Algarve o fogo tem dizimado a serra, e o que outrora era composto por majestosas árvores agora é somente mato !


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 21:56)

Na televisão não está a dar nada, deu os costumes programas de tarde que não valem um chavo, em Lisboa basta alguém acordar com os pés de fora interrompem logo a programação toda


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 22:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Em 2003, acho que fez o triângulo Almodovar / Silves / São Brás Alportel
> Agora parece mais São Brás Alportel / Cachopo / Tavira



Aurélio isso foi em 2004, em 2003 foi a zona de Silves e Monchique e em 2004 foi Almodovar/Silves/Loulé e São Brás.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 22:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio isso foi em 2004, em 2003 foi a zona de Silves e Monchique e em 2004 foi Almodovar/Silves/Loulé e São Brás.



Em 2004 também ardeu na zona de Tavira/Cacela.


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2012 às 22:08)

"desde ayamonte! En mi trabajo los patios llenos de ceniza"






(c) Maite Camacho Diaz


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 22:08)

frederico disse:


> Em 2004 também ardeu na zona de Tavira/Cacela.



Lembro-me bem desse incêndio, estava na praia do Cabeço e fugiu tudo da praia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

Segundo a estação do centro de ciência viva em Tavira estão 30ºC e vento Norte. Aqui, tenho 31ºC, vento moderado de noroeste. De referir, que a humidade ronda os 30%.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jul 2012 às 22:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio isso foi em 2004, em 2003 foi a zona de Silves e Monchique e em 2004 foi Almodovar/Silves/Loulé e São Brás.



Ai foi .... então deve ter sido isso, estava na dúvida de qual o ano em que esteve aquela semana escaldante e dos incêndios.
Voltando ao incêndio, por aqui o vento sopra moderado a forte, o que prespectiva uma noite complicada para os bombeiros no combate ao incêndio !!


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 22:24)

Liguei para Tavira. O fogo está em Vale Covo, a caminhar para os concelhos de Castro Marim e VRSA. Está vento Norte/Noroeste na serra com algumas rajadas.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 22:26)

A electricidade não está estável, deve estar a queimar certos sectores e causa "surges"


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

amando96 disse:


> A electricidade não está estável, deve estar a queimar certos sectores e causa "surges"



*O fornecimento de eletricidade reposto na totalidade, em Tavira*

A EDP informou esta noite que o fornecimento elétrico à população do concelho de Tavira está reposto a cem por cento, depois de durante o dia a empresa ter procedido a reparações devido aos incêndios.

http://www.ionline.pt/portugal/fornecimento-eletricidade-reposto-na-totalidade-tavira


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 22:29)

amando96 disse:


> A electricidade não está estável, deve estar a queimar certos sectores e causa "surges"



Aqui, a luz da rua falhou. Aliás, agora sinto um cheiro enorme a queimado, os bombeiros apitam em Olhão.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 22:32)

frederico disse:


> Liguei para Tavira. O fogo está em Vale Covo, a caminhar para os concelhos de Castro Marim e VRSA. Está vento Norte/Noroeste na serra com algumas rajadas.



Mata de Santa Rita?


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 22:36)

boa noite.
provavelmente estaremos perante o maior incendio florestal (em área e em meios envolvidos) que o nosso país sofreu desde que ha registos. Depois dos anos catastroficos de 2003 e 2005, houve uma grande revolução na protecção civil nacional. Com os anos seguintes, ate hoje, foi-se criando um falso "mito" de que tais incendios terriveis e incontrolaveis, não se repetiriam. Tal mito caiu, para quem ainda acreditava nele!
Este incendio neste momento, ja desde a manha, esta a ser "filho unico" do nosso pais, isto é, tem todos os meios ao dispor...como vimos falando, não parou, e tal ja foi explicado.
Agora façamos o exercicio de lhe juntarmos mais 3/4 ocorrencias significativas. O sistema de protecção civil colapsa!
Investimos muito em meios materiais (terrestres e aereos) e organização do sistema, mas pouquissimo em analise de incendios e comportamento do fogo!
É lamentavel ver na tv imagens de chamas com comprimentos superiores a 4 metros e haver quem as tente suprimir com uma mangueira...o tempo dirá que o segredo não esta na força, mas onde ela se aplica...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 22:38)

Uma fotografia do incêndio de Tavira na zona do Bico Alto a poucos km's de S. Brás de Alportel, ontem pelas 21h15:




José Filipe Sobral


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 22:39)

Agreste disse:


> Mata de Santa Rita?



Felizmente Vale Covo fica muito acima de Santa Rita. Em 2004 o fogo chegou às portas dessa aldeia.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

A comunicação social está-se nas tintas. Dão mais importância à vida da Luciana Abreu. Triste.


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jul 2012 às 23:02)

Infelizmente, acabou o europeu, a politica está de férias, o relvas não se demite,  ainda temos as maravilhas das praias e das romarias, o que distrai o povinho com os seus diretos...agora temos a guerra dos canais, pela reportagem que se chega mais perto do fogo, a calamidade, o horror, a desgraça...as fotos espetaculares.
Tudo isto, esta calamidade, poderia/deveria ser evitada em grande parte, se a floresta durante o ano, fosse acautelada, com cortes estrategicos nos montes, com limpezas, com cumprimentos das lei nas limpezas de mata junto às habitações, com criações de pontos/tanques/presas de água nas montanhas, que encheriam no inverno para agora qualquer heli atacasse um incendio de imediato e não só.
Mão de obra para isto bastava os nossos tropas, os RSIs, desempregados, já agora com o apoio destes bombeiros que agora combatem incendios.
Mas para chegarmos a esta junção é muito complicada.
Na minha freguesia tem muito monte acidentado, e está tudo bem acautelado e mal começa um incendio logo é combatido, a junta de freguesia tem-se empenhado muito nessa parte, e isso nota-se


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:04)

Não tarda vejo chamas.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:05)

frederico disse:


> A comunicação social está-se nas tintas. Dão mais importância à vida da Luciana Abreu. Triste.



Revoltante, só mesmo por ser no Algarve.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2012 às 23:08)

Passei há poucos minutos numa ponte que passa por cima da Via do Infante, uma que se situa antes da bomba de gasolina da Via do Infante à saída de Lagoa, em direcção a Faro. E dali, mesmo agora de noite e a essa distância (de Lagoa a S.Brás ainda vão uns bons kms), consegue-se avistar perfeitamente as colunas de fumo e o clarão das chamas! E será o clarão que as fotos do amando96 colocou agora mostram!

A coisa não está boa não!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:09)

> *Incêndios/S. Brás Alportel: Mudança de direção do vento reativa fogo na zona do Arimbo*
> 
> São Brás de Alportel, 20 jul (Lusa) -- O aumento da intensidade do vento e a mudança da direção está a provocar o reacendimento de um foco de incêndio na zona do Arimbo, São Brás de Alportel, situada a apenas um quilómetro da sede de concelho, constatou a Lusa no local.
> 
> ...



Fogo a 1 km de São Brás, um amigo meu que mora a 500 metros a sul da zona de Arimbo, estava a falar comigo pelo msn e disse que ia ser evacuado. 

É sufocante o cheiro a queimado neste momento, o céu está laranja está assustador.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

Como está por olhão? vejo um clarão, mas pode ser só das luzes da cidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:21)

amando96 disse:


> Como está por olhão? vejo um clarão, mas pode ser só das luzes da cidade.



Tirando, o cheiro intenso a queimado está calmo. O clarão deve ser das luzes e da nuvem de fumo que se vai abatendo e cai cinza.


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 23:22)

as vossas imagens são fantásticas e reveladoras do espectaculo que é a Natureza...espectaculo bonito umas vezes, triste outras (como agora), mas não deixam de ser terrivelmente belas.


----------



## max (20 Jul 2012 às 23:45)

Para quem não se recorda, foram estas as áreas ardidas no Algarve no ano de 2004.

Com este incêndio já superamos os 21 mil e 500 hectares ardidos no maior incêndio da altura (incêndio da esquerda). Nos restantes arderam 3770 e 9300 hectares.

Estamos a repetir o padrão do incêndio, com uma propagação de vento do quadrante NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

O fogo segundo este site e se tiver correcto está a norte da Asseca, as Várzeas de Vinagre com o vento de NW pode arder esta noite. Segundo este site que existe pontos a oeste das Várzeas de Vinagre. http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/current-situation


----------



## AJB (20 Jul 2012 às 23:55)

Exactamente. Agora a diferença é a mudança do quadrante do vento depois de Domingo..na altura não deve ter tido esse comportamento. Se o perimetro do incendio (sobretudo a Norte e Oeste) não tiver bem consolidado ate la...bem...ultrapassaremos tudo aquilo que neste momento achamos que pode acontecer...acho...
uma boa noite a todos


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

Já chega à Fonte Férrea.

Quero ver quando começar a chover o que segura os solos...


----------



## GoN_dC (20 Jul 2012 às 23:58)

amando96 disse:


> Revoltante, só mesmo por ser no Algarve.



E a SIC hoje ainda vai transmitir a festa da discoteca dum familiar do Ronaldo. Esta discoteca é em Vilamoura e vai lá tar o Ronaldo em pessoa. Andaram a anunciar todo o dia... é triste.

De Portimão, durante a noite de ontem e hoje (mais ligeiramente) também se avista um clarão desse incêndio.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2012 às 00:00)

Alguém me sabe dizer como está a situação na Madeira? Ainda há alguma situação preocupante?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 01:14)

Em S. Brás de Alportel as chamas estão a chegar a um vale com muitas habitações e arvoredo, onde se situa o centro de medicina de reabilitação do Sul, que foi evacuado esta tarde por precaução.

Mudança da direcção do vento reactiva fogo na zona do Arimbo.

RTP Informação e TVI24.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 01:34)

O fumo é tanto que nem vejo os clarões das chamas... sei que lá estão, e sei que estão mais perto, muitas cinzas no ar.











(fotos da autoria de David Silva)


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2012 às 01:36)

essa é uma das frentes certo? em que parte está activa a outra alguém me sabe dizer?


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2012 às 01:44)

*Para o Algarve*

Estes proximos 2 dias, pelo menos, continuarão com o mesmo padrão de vento.
NW a partir do fim da tarde e durante a noite, W/WSW nas horas centrais do dia.

Depois, a partir de 2f, teremos uma situação de vento calmo, com brisas fracas do qdt S especialmente nas horas centrais do dia e um aumento da humidade atmosférica absoluta.

As temperaturas subirão até Domingo, descendo as maximas depois a partir de 2f, especialmente na costa.

É portanto provavel que as condições se tornem mais favoraveis ao combate do fogo somente a partir de 2f.


----------



## Teles (21 Jul 2012 às 02:13)

S. Brás de Alportel: Fogo passou barreira de proteção de habitações.


http://www.diarionline.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=129248


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 02:27)

Estiveram o dia todo a fazer a barreira... mais valia ter ateado um fogo quando não havia vento e provavelmente não passava a barreira, e eliminava o combústivel para a frente que vinha atrás.


----------



## Jotavebe (21 Jul 2012 às 03:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Em S. Brás de Alportel as chamas estão a chegar a um vale com muitas habitações e arvoredo, onde se situa o centro de medicina de reabilitação do Sul, que foi evacuado esta tarde por precaução.
> 
> Mudança da direcção do vento reactiva fogo na zona do Arimbo.
> 
> RTP Informação e TVI24.



Vim agora de S. Brás, zona dos Almargens. O espectáculo era dantesco. Fumo, cinzas a cair e a uns 1000 metros, na zona do Pico Alto/Tareja, chamas de cerca de 10 metros. O vento rodou para Norte e as chamas começaram a avançar em direcção à zona nascente de S. Brás. Entre as duas frentes (ambas a Norte e separadas por pouco mais que 600 metros) lá andavam os nossos heróis bombeiros. Esperemos que as chamas não cheguem mais para Sul. Obrigado Bombeiros Portugueses


----------



## Rain (21 Jul 2012 às 03:19)

Aurélio disse:


> *OFF_TOPIC: *
> Como sabem estive ausente deste Forum e de outros Foruns quase 2 meses, tendo enviado uma mensagem á moderação a comunicar o fim da minha participação, salientando contudo que nada tinha a ver com o Forum, e desde já agradeço a resposta do *André*, que foi uma resposta digna de um administrador, e também uma experiência de vida.
> Confesso que apenas hoje li a mensagem dele, mas recordo da ultima frase dele
> *" sinto que será um até já, não um adeus definitivo ".*
> ...



Caro Aurélio, entendo muito bem as suas palavras...
Espero, esperamos (penso que o sentimento é unânime) poder continuar a contar com a sua presença neste Fórum!
Abraço e bem-vindo de volta à "Vida"


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jul 2012 às 03:25)

amando96: como esta a situação? se já saltou a barreira agora deve ser um salto ate a vila de sao bras....


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 03:32)

Para dizer a verdade não sei em primeira mão, estou envolvido num fumo muitíssimo denso, não vejo nada a Norte...

Mas pelo que dizem no facebook não está bom

Falam-me em dezenas de focos e fagulhas em monte...


----------



## muddymind (21 Jul 2012 às 03:38)

Acabei de vir de um ponto alto da zona de Soalheira e bem - a visão é qualquer coisa.

Aqui fica um mapa grosseiro da localização da frente de fogo que tirei +\- a olho a partir de lá (Para a zona do Bico Alto não dava para ver bem até onde ia devido ao fumo)


----------



## ACalado (21 Jul 2012 às 03:55)

Teles disse:


> S. Brás de Alportel: Fogo passou barreira de proteção de habitações.
> 
> 
> http://www.diarionline.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=129248



Talvez devido a projecções .... 1000 homens  se forem mal coordenados até podem ser 10000, os velhos fantasmas de 2003 e 2006 voltaram  A ANPC que constitua mais FEB's GIPS e afins.... Enquanto toda a estrutura da ANPC não for repensada não passaremos disto!


----------



## frederico (21 Jul 2012 às 04:23)

Em relação à questão da prevenção, devo dizer que sou a favor da contratação de guardas florestais e da reactivação de antigos postos de vigilância que foram abandonados há algumas décadas, ou da construção de postos de vigilância permanentes e de miradouros. 

A mata de Monte Gordo tem um posto de vigilância abandonado sem guarda. No meio da mata foi aberto um lado com miradouro, foram ainda colocadas casas-ninho, isto há mais de dez anos. Os vândalos da zona trataram de destruir tudo, o miradouro foi destroçado, o lago ficou com electrodomésticos, as casas-ninho foram destruídas, e ainda havia práticas de caça a passeriformes. 

A zona do Caldeirão onde começou o incêndio é desabitada, sem vigilância, se houvesse um bom miradouro com guarda provavelmente o fumo teria sido detectado mais facilmente, para além disso fazem falta guardas naquela zona para controlar os exageros cometidos pelos caçadores e o tráfico de droga que ocorre por lá, segundo alguns boatos. 

Quantos guardas seriam necessários em Portugal para as matas nacionais e para as zonas mais isoladas? Uns milhares. Mas num país que emprega dezenas de milhares de inúteis em fundações, institutos ou empresas municipais...


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 04:26)

O problema no caldeirão são os vales e montes íngremes com terreno de xisto... é impossível caminhar ou levar veículos para muitos sítios.

Para não falar do mato cerrado na maior parte da serra


----------



## frederico (21 Jul 2012 às 04:29)

amando96 disse:


> O problema no caldeirão são os vales e montes íngremes com terreno de xisto... é impossível caminhar ou levar veículos para muitos sítios.
> 
> Para não falar do mato cerrado na maior parte da serra



Ok. Mas com vigilância permanente isto poderia ter sido detectado logo no início, e contido quando tinha ainda começado. Quando tens quase 50% de um concelho como Tavira ardido e quase metade doutro a arder com habitações em risco é porque algo correu mal, e têm de ser tiradas consequências para o futuro. Não aprendemos nada com 2004, desta vez foi ainda pior. Vamos deixar que isto aconteça de novo em 2020?


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 04:54)

Boas pessoal.

Pelo que parece já há 6 feridos ainda não sei se bombeiros ou civis, e 5 casas arderam. Acabei de falar com 2 bombeiros que estão na zona mais a norte do incêndio junto ao seu inicio e dizem que continuam a existir reacendimentos atrás de reacendimentos.

PS: os Feridos são Bombeiros


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jul 2012 às 08:32)

frederico disse:


> Ok. Mas com vigilância permanente isto poderia ter sido detectado logo no início, e contido quando tinha ainda começado. Quando tens quase 50% de um concelho como Tavira ardido e quase metade doutro a arder com habitações em risco é porque algo correu mal, e têm de ser tiradas consequências para o futuro. Não aprendemos nada com 2004, desta vez foi ainda pior. Vamos deixar que isto aconteça de novo em 2020?



Nem é uma questão de muita vigilancia, basta um indicio que é sempre detectado e logo avisar...
No ano passado por mera curiosidade, estava eu no PC por volta das 24horas e como tenho no WU uma webcam virada para uma montanha, que do resto das casas da freguesia é pouco visivel, pois bem lá tinha o pré visualizar da webcam no canto do PC e foi logo detetado, liguei logo 117, fui à garagem buscar a moto, passados 10 minutos estava no incendio, chegaram os bombeiros, passadas 2 horas foi extinto.
Agora com esta fome de protagonismo, fotos, faceboks, não me admira que isto alastre a todo o país, só porque é cool, como disse atrás o país está numa de "não assuntos", isto é sem duvida um grande evento, digno de se tirar o chapeu


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 09:30)

4º dia de incêndio no Algarve e ninguém consegue parar as chamas. É incrível. Hoje está pior que ontem, ontem fumo era mais branco mais hoje o fumo é negro, logo sinal que está a arder bem. O incêndio cada vez mais está a oeste e não deve faltar muito para entrar no concelho de Loulé.


----------



## max (21 Jul 2012 às 09:41)

muddymind disse:


> Acabei de vir de um ponto alto da zona de Soalheira e bem - a visão é qualquer coisa.
> 
> Aqui fica um mapa grosseiro da localização da frente de fogo que tirei +\- a olho a partir de lá (Para a zona do Bico Alto não dava para ver bem até onde ia devido ao fumo)



Se assim for, o flanco direito já terá avançado mais de 4km para Oeste relativamente ao último levantamento disponível. 

Pelas noticias e relatos que tenho lido, já terá chegado a Sta Catarina da Fonte do Bispo, o que poderá significar que os 3 mil hectares que separavam as duas frentes já terão ardido também.


----------



## muddymind (21 Jul 2012 às 09:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 4º dia de incêndio no Algarve e ninguém consegue parar as chamas. É incrível. Hoje está pior que ontem, ontem fumo era mais branco mais hoje o fumo é negro, logo sinal que está a arder bem. O incêndio cada vez mais está a oeste e não deve faltar muito para entrar no concelho de Loulé.



Estranho... Pelo que vejo hoje está bem mais branco e parece não ter progredido para oeste


----------



## max (21 Jul 2012 às 10:06)

Fotos de "Sul Informação" em Parizes ao final da tarde do dia 19

Ele está esfomeado!


----------



## Teles (21 Jul 2012 às 10:09)

max disse:


> Fotos de "Sul Informação" em Parizes ao final da tarde do dia 19
> 
> Ele está esfomeado!



Pois realmente não parece quer dar tréguas!!


----------



## max (21 Jul 2012 às 10:28)

stormy disse:


> *Para o Algarve*
> Depois, a partir de 2f, teremos uma situação de vento calmo, com brisas fracas do qdt S especialmente nas horas centrais do dia e um aumento da humidade atmosférica absoluta.



Convém contar com a disponibilidade do combustível, nomeadamente o tempo de retardação relativamente ao equilíbrio do teor de humidade de combustíveis com a humidade atmosférica, principalmente no que toca aos combustíveis de dimensão regular e média, com uma retardação de 10 e 100 horas respectivamente. 
Em termos de velocidade de propagação do incêndio através dos combustíveis finos a situação mais desagravada quase de imediato.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 11:08)

Comparação entre ontem e hoje à mesma hora (10h/9z)


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 11:31)

Sobre as polémicas dos meios aéreos na Madeira, a opinião interessante de um piloto no fórum Aviação Portugal.



> Tendo sido piloto de Dromader durante vários anos e neste momento desempregado, até seria do meu interesse a colocação de meios aéreos (aviões) na Madeira. No entanto, esta questão deve ser analisada sem ter em conta interesses pessoais, sejam eles de pilotos, bombeiros, políticos ou outros...
> A Madeira, pela sua orografia, que conheço relativamente bem, não é na minha humilde opinião, favorável ao uso de meios aéreos. Tem vales extremamente profundos, ravinas que são autênticas paredes quase na vertical, e algumas (poucas) zonas onde os meios aéreos poderiam ser eficazes.
> Por outro lado, os meios aéreos são importantes na primeira intervenção quando, ao "abafar" o fogo no seu estado inicial, permitem aos bombeiros entrar e "acabar" com ele. Quando os fogos crescem como por exemplo o de Tavira e atingem frentes de vários quilómetros, toda a artilharia pesada que possa ser lá colocada não faz mais do que andar a descarregar "mijinhas" para o fogo. Nestes casos os meios aéreos são importantes para ajudar a salvar bens e com calma e paciência ajudar os bombeiros a dominá-lo... As pessoas não imaginam o que são cenários dantescos com quilómetros de frente, chamas de copa que chegam a atingir 30 a 40 metros de altura, situações estas que nem permitem aos bombeiros aproximarem-se e fazem com que as largadas de água não façam mais do que umas "cócegas" ao fogo...
> Quanto à Madeira, tirando alguns planaltos, largar água por exemplo na zona do estádio da Choupana, teria de ser feito a descer o que retira muita eficácia à bolha de água (estou a falar de aviões). Por outro lado qualquer ignição que tenha lugar numa encosta ou vale (e são muitos) vai beneficiar rapidamente do efeito chaminé que levará em poucos minutos a uma situação de total descontrolo...
> ...


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2012 às 11:43)

Estão 12 meios aéreos a operar neste momento no incêndio de Tavira! É preciso uma grande capacidade para coordenar todas as descargas!


----------



## boneli (21 Jul 2012 às 11:46)

Vince disse:


> Sobre as polémicas dos meios aéreos na Madeira, a opinião interessante de um piloto no fórum Aviação Portugal.





Caro Vince esta é a opinião de quem tem prática....eu nunca fui á Madeira nem sou piloto mas em tempos fiz farte das Brigadas helitransportadas aqui no Norte e todos os pilotos trociam o nariz quando tinhamos que ir para o Gerês..fogos em montanha e Serras significa problemas para os pilotos. Correntes inconstantes que podem de um momento para o ourro empurrar um heli descontroladamente!!! Ver politicos a falar falar falar sem conhecimeto de causa!! Agora criou-se a ideia dos meios aéros para a Madeira!!! Venham eles maravilha e depois quem é o piloto deprimido que quer se suicidar???? 

Eu não sou grande apologista dos nossos politicos mas o Ministro da Administração Interna falou bem quando questionado sobre os meios aéreos na Madeira: " Eu não sou especialista na área mas pelas informações que me vão chegando é muito complicado colocar meios aéreos a atuar na Madeira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 11:47)

Está um pequeno incêndio a lavrar aqui perto, na zona de Moninhos, a sirene do quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Loures acabou de tocar.


----------



## aoc36 (21 Jul 2012 às 12:02)

Acabo de ver um surgimeto de uma grande coluna escura de fogo em albufeira do incendio no caldeirao....piorou?


----------



## max (21 Jul 2012 às 12:06)

Update de hotspots do Global Fire Information Management System.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 12:20)

Os meios aéreos estão os 12 a operarem no concelho de São Brás de Alportel e neste momento já existe reacendimentos no concelho de Tavira.

Mas com 1060 e com 12 meios aéreos não existe nenhuma coordenação, é incrível que Portugal não aprende nada com os incêndios.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 12:25)

Existe um helicóptero da FAP a fazer a coordenação dos meios aéreos...


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os meios aéreos estão os 12 a operarem no concelho de São Brás de Alportel e neste momento já existe reacendimentos no concelho de Tavira.
> 
> Mas com 1060 e com 12 meios aéreos não existe nenhuma coordenação, é incrível que Portugal não aprende nada com os incêndios.



Compreendo o que dizes, mas o perímetro do incêndio já deve rondar os 200km.

E muito se fala aqui dos ventos, ventos meteorológicos e não dos ventos locais que se fazem sentir devido a orografia do terreno.


----------



## dahon (21 Jul 2012 às 12:30)

Acabei de ver esta actualização no incêndio de Tavira.

"No Teatro de Operações (TO),desanove máquinas de rasto."

A mobilização de meios para este incêndio é incrível.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

PTbig disse:


> Compreendo o que dizes, mas o perímetro do incêndio já deve rondar os 200km.



70 km.


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

Agreste disse:


> Existe um helicóptero da FAP a fazer a coordenação dos meios aéreos...



Sim e verdade, está um alouette da FAP a fazer coordenação dos meios aéreos, mas também temos um problema, Muitas vezes os meios aéreos não têm tecto para actuarem, neste incêndio é o oposto não têm Chão devido ao fumo.


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 12:34)

Agreste disse:


> 70 km.



Tenho informação que ontem às 12 horas era de cerca de 120km.

Mas também estou em Sintra


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 12:36)

PTbig disse:


> Tenho informação que ontem às 12 horas era de cerca de 120km.
> 
> Mas também estou em Sintra



200km é mais do que ir de Sagres a Vila Real de Santo António pela EN125...


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jul 2012 às 12:39)

dahon disse:


> Acabei de ver esta actualização no incêndio de Tavira.
> 
> "No Teatro de Operações (TO),desanove máquinas de rasto."
> 
> A mobilização de meios para este incêndio é incrível.



As maquinas de rasto pouco fazem, se estiver vento, começam os reacendimentos depois desses cortes.... agora se as mesmas maquinas de rastos fossem utilizadas no outono/inverno/primavera a fazer esses cortes, mas mais bem pensados e estrategicos era bem melhor


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Jul 2012 às 12:45)

boneli disse:


> Caro Vince esta é a opinião de quem tem prática....eu nunca fui á Madeira nem sou piloto mas em tempos fiz farte das Brigadas helitransportadas aqui no Norte e todos os pilotos trociam o nariz quando tinhamos que ir para o Gerês..fogos em montanha e Serras significa problemas para os pilotos. Correntes inconstantes que podem de um momento para o ourro empurrar um heli descontroladamente!!! Ver politicos a falar falar falar sem conhecimeto de causa!! Agora criou-se a ideia dos meios aéros para a Madeira!!! Venham eles maravilha e depois quem é o piloto deprimido que quer se suicidar????
> 
> Eu não sou grande apologista dos nossos politicos mas o Ministro da Administração Interna falou bem quando questionado sobre os meios aéreos na Madeira: " Eu não sou especialista na área mas pelas informações que me vão chegando é muito complicado colocar meios aéreos a atuar na Madeira.



Tambem já tive uma situação parecida aqui muito perto de mim, com vento fraco, e só era o heli carregar o balde num tanque particular, mas a 500metros do incendio, a entrar numa estreita clareira...impressionante por acaso correu bem, não havia vento


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 12:47)

Agreste disse:


> 200km é mais do que ir de Sagres a Vila Real de Santo António pela EN125...








Esta imagem já tem 24 Horas é se esticarmos a linha do perímetro numa recta nota-se que é mesmo muito grande.
Podes fazer a estrada de Vale João Farto até São Brás de Alportel sempre com fogo ao lado, e não estamos a ir pelos flancos é a quase pelo meio do fogo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 13:01)

Já são 13 meios aéreos.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2012 às 13:06)

Exactamente o perimetro não é marcar o incêndio em linha recta do sitio da ignição onde ele está. E sim se esticarmos em linha recta toda a área deve andar perto dos 200km. A área ardida é enorme mas estes incêndios no caldeirão são sempre um barril de pólvora. E um dos factores (para mim) que levou às grandes proporções deste incêndio são as nossas amigas estevas cobertas de resina altamente combustíveis e com km e km de arbustos sem um único asseiro a separá-las mas também a um factor que ainda não se falou aqui que foi o povoamento desenfreado de pinheiros mansos e sobreiros nos anos 90 com apoio da CEE em todas aquelas serras algarvias. E desde já há alguns anos reparo não sabendo se estou certo ou não, que todas essas árvores estão muito próximas umas das outras com as copas a tocarem-se e os terrenos não são limpos estando cobertos de vegetação rasteira seca e essas ditas estevas, estando apenas à espera de uma ignição para desencadear uma catástrofe deste tipo!


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 13:33)

dASk disse:


> E um dos factores (para mim) que levou às grandes proporções deste incêndio são as nossas amigas estevas cobertas de resina altamente combustíveis e com km e km de arbustos sem um único asseiro a separá-las mas também a um factor que ainda não se falou aqui que foi o povoamento desenfreado de pinheiros mansos e sobreiros nos anos 90 com apoio da CEE em todas aquelas serras algarvias. E desde já há alguns anos reparo não sabendo se estou certo ou não, que todas essas árvores estão muito próximas umas das outras com as copas a tocarem-se e os terrenos não são limpos estando cobertos de vegetação rasteira seca e essas ditas estevas, estando apenas à espera de uma ignição para desencadear uma catástrofe deste tipo!



O repovoamento com sobreiros é um problema que não se coloca. É uma espécie de crescimento muito lento e devia ser mais apoiada. 

Se as árvores estão muito próximas e com mato isso pode significar abandono do projecto. Nesse caso as regras são claras e implicam o fim da comparticipação. Mas sei que houve algum desleixo na fiscalização técnica dos projectos.

Os programas comunitários têm mudado nas espécies elegíveis e nos apoios a pagar. Isso condiciona sempre um projecto. Não podemos pensar nisto como se fosse um jardim, temos de dar algum dinheiro para manter o interesse dos proprietários.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 13:39)

> *Tavira e os incêndios: 'Há coisas que não se entendem'*
> 
> O presidente da Câmara de Tavira (PS), Jorge Botelho, criticou hoje a deslocação de meios de combate ao incêndio de Tavira para o de São Brás de Alportel, classificando como «muito grave» a situação no seu concelho.
> O autarca teme que o fogo se torne incontrolável em Tavira, uma vez que os meios estão agora mais concentrados em São Brás de Alportel.
> ...



As Várzeas de Vinagre foram tudo queimado na passada noite. Logo, aquele meio da imagem da área ardida que não estava ontem nos mapas, podem acrescentar mais essa área.

O vento começa a intensificar-se.


----------



## PTbig (21 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

O grande problema dos proprietariado é que os apoios servem para tudo menos limpeza das matas, e temos manta morta com mais de 15 Cm de altura.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 13:44)

Também é preciso combater a ideia de o Ministério da Agricultura só servir pra distribuir subsídios.


----------



## GoN_dC (21 Jul 2012 às 13:45)

dASk disse:


> Exactamente o perimetro não é marcar o incêndio em linha recta do sitio da ignição onde ele está. E sim se esticarmos em linha recta toda a área deve andar perto dos 200km. A área ardida é enorme mas estes incêndios no caldeirão são sempre um barril de pólvora. E um dos factores (para mim) que levou às grandes proporções deste incêndio são as nossas amigas estevas cobertas de resina altamente combustíveis e com km e km de arbustos sem um único asseiro a separá-las mas também a um factor que ainda não se falou aqui que foi o povoamento desenfreado de pinheiros mansos e sobreiros nos anos 90 com apoio da CEE em todas aquelas serras algarvias. E desde já há alguns anos reparo não sabendo se estou certo ou não, que todas essas árvores estão muito próximas umas das outras com as copas a tocarem-se e os terrenos não são limpos estando cobertos de vegetação rasteira seca e essas ditas estevas, estando apenas à espera de uma ignição para desencadear uma catástrofe deste tipo!



Os sobreiros até costumam ser benéficos durante os incêndios, já que a cortiça em si atrasa a propagação do fogo e são árvores que não possuem combustível adicional (resinas, oleos etc).

Como referiste as espécies de estevas e os pinheiros são em grande parte os maiores catalisadores para incêndios deste tipo. Se a tudo isso adicionarmos o mato seco, dificeis acessos, habitação dispersa (sim porque toda a gente quer ter uma casa isolada, sem ter cuidado com o terreno há volta e depois quando há fogo querem um carro de bombeiros para proteger as suas casas. Parecendo que não aumenta muito a dispersão de meios afectando um pouco a eficiência no combate ao incêndio).
Depois ainda temos falta de um correto ordenamento do território, que no fundo é a base para que tudo o que foi referido aconteça.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

Os sobreiros claro que são uma espécie nativa, mas com o seu devido ordenamento e cuidado. Está tudo ao abandono, grande parte deles secou por falta de água , e até foram construídas mini barragens um pouco por toda a parte para o regadio dessas plantações. Muitos desses sobreiros nem sequer viram o sol porque nem sequer evoluiram para fora daqueles tudos de plástico que os protege no início de vida . E sei por experiência própria que essas pessoas que receberem esses apoios vivem hoje todos muito bem e espalham glamour por muitas dessas pequenas aldeias e montes dessa serra algarvia. É a metalidade que temos não vale a pena ficar surpreendido com incêndios destas dimensões.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 13:49)

dASk disse:


> Os sobreiros claro que são uma espécie nativa, mas com o seu devido ordenamento e cuidado. Está tudo ao abandono, grande parte deles secou por falta de água , e até foram construídas mini barragens um pouco por toda a parte para o regadio dessas plantações. Muitos desses sobreiros nem sequer viram o sol porque nem sequer evoluiram para fora daqueles tudos de plástico que os protege no início de vida . E sei por experiência própria que essas pessoas que receberem esses apoios vivem hoje todos muito bem e espalham glamour por muitas dessas pequenas aldeias e montes dessa serra algarvia. É a metalidade que temos não vale a pena ficar surpreendido com incêndios destas dimensões.



Eu recebo apoio de 1997. O dinheiro é contado para os items do projecto, não sobra quase nada.


----------



## dASk (21 Jul 2012 às 13:51)

Nesses apoios não vinha contabilizado a manutenção e cuidado dessas plantações? É que na minha ideia foi só dinheiro enviado para arder!


----------



## Teles (21 Jul 2012 às 13:52)

Na grande propagação  dos incêndios :
Falta de ordenamento do território:
Falta de limpeza das florestas.
Falta de linha de contenção , preferem ter 6 eucaliptos a terem quatro devido á linda de contenção.
etc....


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

dASk disse:


> Nesses apoios não vinha contabilizado a manutenção e cuidado dessas plantações? É que na minha ideia foi só dinheiro enviado para arder!



Sim, o projecto fica finalizado em 2017.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 14:01)

Acabou agora um reportagem em direto de São Brás de Alportel, por parte da RTP1, com um cenário de facto desolador, com muitos reacendimentos.

Quando é que isto vai acabar?


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 14:10)

Imagens de ontem

Do P3 Orion da FAP






(c) FAP


Da viatura dos Bombeiros de Évora que ardeu no Algarve, provocando vários feridos





(c) Tó Viegas


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 14:11)

Pedro disse:


> Acabou agora um reportagem em direto de São Brás de Alportel, por parte da RTP1, com um cenário de facto desolador, com muitos reacendimentos.
> 
> Quando é que isto vai acabar?



O vento está a empurrar o fumo todo para leste e vejo fumo a norte. Hoje está mais calor que ontem, o vento já sopra moderado. Vendo as previsões meteorológicas, a próxima noite vai ser mais quente do que as duas últimas noites, atenção que a mínima para a próxima noite é de 23ºC em Faro. Logo, vai ser muito complicado. Vamos ver, a partir de 2ªfeira vamos ter sueste o que não é nada bom.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 14:12)

Não faltará muito. A situação está a evoluir favoravelmente. 

http://www.regiao-sul.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=129252


----------



## AMBR (21 Jul 2012 às 14:23)

Agreste disse:


> Não faltará muito. A situação está a evoluir favoravelmente.
> 
> http://www.regiao-sul.pt/noticia.php?refnoticia=129252



Não é a quantidade de meios que vai resolver o incêndio, mas sim a alteração da meteorologia e os combustiveis disponiveis.
Se se mantiverem as condiçôes o incêndio também continua


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Em relação ao incêndio na zona de Odivelas na quarta-feira:


----------



## telegram (21 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Apercebi-me agora, no google earth, que se nota perfeitamente os locais que arderam em anos anteriores no Algarve. Refiro-me aos grandes incêndios de 2003 e 2005.
O incêndio de Tavira está a unir as duas grandes manchas que foram consumidas pelo fogo nesses anos.
A cicatriz vai se imensa.
Verifiquem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 15:08)

Parece haver melhorias:


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 15:08)

A cova da muda ainda pirou bastante, estive na zona do bengado, os monte todos na frente arderam quase todos, desde do bengado até ao horizonte(bem para além do Arimbo) tudo preto excepto pequenas «ilhas» 

Vi vários reacendimentos a começar e apagar sozinhos(coisas pequenas, arbustros, etc)

Muito fumo a vir da zona da cova da Muda, mais acima talvez em Tavira a N, e em Tavira a NNE 

Se isto tivesse passado para o barrocal com mais força era complicado, na serra não há tojos como no barrocal.


----------



## telegram (21 Jul 2012 às 15:09)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Parece haver melhorias:



Os meios envolvidos começam a prevalecer. Felizmente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 15:23)

Aconselho a visualização deste álbum de fotografias onde se pode ver por onde o fogo andou, deixando tudo em tons de cinzento: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.340267916053484.77473.100002108360516&type=1


Entretanto descobri que a Coca-Cola respondeu ao pedido dos bombeiros, e esta manhã entregou mais de 1.500 litros de Coca-Cola e mais de 3.500 litros de água no quartel de São Brás de Alportel. Um bonito gesto, e visto que a maior parte dos bens alimentares estão a ser entregues no quartel de Tavira, esta foi uma grande ajuda.

Fonte


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 15:30)

Onde são os sítios?

Isto parece a subida depois de Porto Carvalhoso, zona com algumas casas(40-50)...


----------



## AMBR (21 Jul 2012 às 15:32)

Já agora questiono os foristas do Algarve, que estão perto do incêndio, como é que está o ambiente. Há muito fumo no ar, vêem-se chamas...
Obrigado,

Espero realmente que esteja a ficar resolvido.

Um abraço aqui do Norte.


----------



## Edward (21 Jul 2012 às 15:59)

Boas pessoal 

Agora que este grande incêndio parece estar finalmente a dar tréguas, será que já se é capaz de ter uma ideia da área ardida até agora? Deve ser incrivelmente enorme!!

PS: Muito ânimo a todas as pessoas que, directa ou indirectamente, foram afectadas por esta catástrofe.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 16:06)

Imagem do TERRA de hoje (13h05)


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 17:05)

E a do AQUA quase 2 horas depois (14:45) da imagem anterior 
Está com muito melhor aspecto que ontem a esta hora


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 17:06)

A França vai enviar este domingo um avião bombardeiro para Portugal para ajudar no combate aos incêndios que lavram no sul do país, anunciou este sábado o Ministério do Interior francês.

http://www.publico.pt/Local/franca-envia-bombardeiro-para-portugal_1555811


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Jul 2012 às 17:08)

amando96 disse:


> Onde são os sítios?



Não sei, parece ser em vários locais, o utilizador também não mencionou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

A situação está muito melhor. Embora, o site da Protecção Civil indique 1 frente activa, o Sul Informação informa que existe mais lugares que estão a arder para além desses.



> *Incêndio de São Brás de Alportel reduzido às frentes de Javali/Cova da Muda e Malhada do Judeu (atualizado)*
> 
> O incêndio de São Brás de Alportel ficou reduzido, ao início desta tarde, a uma frente ativa. Essa frente lavra no sentido Norte-Sul na zona de Javali e Cova da Muda e o Sul Informação apurou que, até há uma hora, não ameaçava habitações.
> 
> ...



Quem ajudou foram os canadiers espanhóis esses são meios pesados que conseguem ajudar os incêndios, os meios que Portugal têem não são meios para Portugal, Portugal devia ter um canadier ou dois. Estamos sempre dependentes da ajuda dos outros. Se o incêndio fosse combatido com um canadier no seu início não tomaria as dimensões que teve. Tudo igual a 2004 e nunca vamos aprender com os erros.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 17:30)

Portugal precisa é de mais submarinos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 17:32)

Com as 2 passagens do Aqua percebe-se que já não há frentes mas apenas pequenos focos. Quase a entrar em rescaldo...


----------



## frederico (21 Jul 2012 às 17:36)

Catástrofe humana e ecológica. Com a morte dos sobreiros desapareceu a fonte de rendimento de muitas famílias.

Basicamente ardeu no sotavento o que não ardera em 2003 e 2004, sobrando o litoral/barrocal e o concelho de Alcoutim (curioso).

Não pretendo promover o Estado Novo, mas havia outro cuidado. Os cantoneiros limpavam as margens das estradas, as matas nacionais tinham guardas fixos, as fronteiras estavam vigiadas (muitos era contrabandistas, é certo), os cursos de água tinham as margens limpas (o que destruía as galerias ripícolas, mas isso resolve-se dando formação).


----------



## max (21 Jul 2012 às 17:37)

Daqui até ao rescaldo ainda falta muito...

Com base no modis na última imagem do modis calculei entre 24 a 24,5 mil hectares ardidos.

Falta a confirmação do Effis.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 17:39)

Ainda arde pela Malhada do Judeu, o resto, pelo menos de onde estou, parece mais calmo.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 17:48)

Agreste disse:


> Com as 2 passagens do Aqua percebe-se que já não há frentes mas apenas pequenos focos. Quase a entrar em rescaldo...



Exacto, até dá para ver esses focos no último Aqua, às 14:45, a cor mais alaranjada. E certamente haverá dezenas de outros mais pequenos dispersos por muitos lados.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2012 às 17:51)

O incêndio em Tavira está dado como dominado/em resolução no site da ANPC. A ver como evolui o resto do dia.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 17:56)

No Quartel dos Bombeiros de São Brás de Alportel pedem ajuda, precisam urgentemente tshirts, toalhas, peúgas
https://www.facebook.com/victorvarelamartins/posts/187015731428444


----------



## Knyght (21 Jul 2012 às 17:59)

Mais fogos no Funchal diverso material dos incendiários tem sido encontraria. Estes fogos os seus acendimentos são todos mão criminosa... 

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/336154-recuperadas-seis-tochas-a-arder-na-camacha


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 18:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio em Tavira está dado como dominado/em resolução no site da ANPC. A ver como evolui o resto do dia.



Mas ainda arde... talvez por ser um único foco numa área pouco habitada.


----------



## Edward (21 Jul 2012 às 18:28)

A área ardida deve mesmo rondar os 25 mil hectares! 
No site da EFFIS, a informação relativa a este incêndio dá conta de que arderam mais de 19 mil hectares até ao dia de ontem.


----------



## sandra santos (21 Jul 2012 às 18:41)

Edward disse:


> A área ardida deve mesmo rondar os 25 mil hectares!
> No site da EFFIS, a informação relativa a este incêndio dá conta de que arderam mais de 19 mil hectares até ao dia de ontem.




muito do nosso algarve


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2012 às 18:43)

Hoje começaram os incêndios em Abrantes, felizmente a esta hora já estão controlados. No maior, na zona de Vale das Mós, estiveram bastantes meios o que fez com que fosse controlado ao fim de 3/4 hora, mas há a lamentar a morte de uma bombeira que ia num auto tanque que se despistou em Vale de Cortiças a caminho deste fogo.


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 18:46)

Knyght disse:


> Mais fogos no Funchal diverso material dos incendiários tem sido encontraria. Estes fogos os seus acendimentos são todos mão criminosa...
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/336154-recuperadas-seis-tochas-a-arder-na-camacha



Fico a pensar cá comigo:
Qual é a pessoa no seu mais perfeito juízo que faz uma coisa dessas? Só mesmo uma mente muito doente e muito perversa para terem prazer em verem a floresta arder. Parece que estão sempre à espera que chegue o verão para se sentirem felizes com essas catástrofes ambientais porque de Inverno parece que ninguém se lembra de atear fogos. Quem faz isso sabe muito bem como faz e como fazer. Não são nenhuns estúpidos não senhor. Têm a escola toda.

Tenho o feeling que isso poderão ser chamadas de atenção ao Governo laranja de Jardim, porque sinceramente não me ocorre mais nada à cabeça a não ser demência mental!


----------



## boneli (21 Jul 2012 às 18:51)

F_R disse:


> Hoje começaram os incêndios em Abrantes, felizmente a esta hora já estão controlados. No maior, na zona de Vale das Mós, estiveram bastantes meios o que fez com que fosse controlado ao fim de 3/4 hora, mas há a lamentar a morte de uma bombeira que ia num auto tanque que se despistou em Vale de Cortiças a caminho deste fogo.




Ontem escrevi que nos últimos dez anos morreram 70 bombeiros em serviço. Recebi á pouco a confirmação da morte de uma colega de Abrantes noi incêndio de vale da mós. 

É o pais que temos e que queremos....quantos mais soldados da paz vão ter que dar a vida em nome de gente estupida e imbecil ?????


----------



## sandra santos (21 Jul 2012 às 19:00)

F_R disse:


> Hoje começaram os incêndios em Abrantes, felizmente a esta hora já estão controlados. No maior, na zona de Vale das Mós, estiveram bastantes meios o que fez com que fosse controlado ao fim de 3/4 hora, mas há a lamentar a morte de uma bombeira que ia num auto tanque que se despistou em Vale de Cortiças a caminho deste fogo.




muito triste,e aquela zona para arder é do pior..


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 19:07)

Azor disse:


> Fico a pensar cá comigo:
> Qual é a pessoa no seu mais perfeito juízo que faz uma coisa dessas? Só mesmo uma mente muito doente e muito perversa para terem prazer em verem a floresta arder. Parece que estão sempre à espera que chegue o verão para se sentirem felizes com essas catástrofes ambientais porque de Inverno parece que ninguém se lembra de atear fogos. Quem faz isso sabe muito bem como faz e como fazer. Não são nenhuns estúpidos não senhor. Têm a escola toda.
> 
> Tenho o feeling que isso poderão ser chamadas de atenção ao Governo laranja de Jardim, porque sinceramente não me ocorre mais nada à cabeça a não ser demência mental!



Até que ponto não terá sido pessoal a querer "provar" ao Sr.Jardim que afinal não há bombeiros a mais na Madeira, ehn? É muito suspeito isto começar apenas dia a emio depois dessas declarações.

Não seria a primeira vez que um bombeiro era apanhado a atear fogos, por vingança, para ter trabalho, etc. Não é insinuação, só estou a apresentar factos...


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2012 às 19:09)

sandra santos disse:


> muito triste,e aquela zona para arder é do pior..


Felizmente para mim a minha aldeia não tem tido grandes problemas, apenas em 2003 o fogo teve cá perto. Hoje já houve dois, e eu tava no "meio"(tinham uns 30km de distância entre um e o outro) dos dois, então dava para ver os bombeiros a ir de um lado para o outro. Infelizmente tenho mesmo a sensação que ainda se vai ouvir falar muito desta zona (Abrantes, Sardoal, Mação, Vila de Rei, Sertã, Proença). Isto tá tudo muito seco e tem muito mato


----------



## sandra santos (21 Jul 2012 às 19:10)

F_R disse:


> Felizmente para mim a minha aldeia não tem tido grandes problemas, apenas em 2003 o fogo teve cá perto. Hoje já houve dois, e eu tava no "meio"(tinham uns 30km de distância entre um e o outro) dos dois, então dava para ver os bombeiros a ir de um lado para o outro. Infelizmente tenho mesmo a sensação que ainda se vai ouvir falar muito desta zona (Abrantes, Sardoal, Mação, Vila de Rei, Sertã, Proença). Isto tá tudo muito seco e tem muito mato



há 3 anos que não vou ai... com muita pena e acredito que com tão pouca chuva deve estar tudo seco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 19:11)

Final de tarde bem quente no Algarve, Faro segue com 34ºC e apenas 30% de humidade, o vento já rodou para Noroeste. A próxima hora vamos ver se não reacende o bicho, porque com o vento e o calor que se faz sentir agora não sei não.


----------



## sandra santos (21 Jul 2012 às 19:13)

Realmente aqui por lagoa o calor apertou com força agora...já ontem aconteceu o mesmo..


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

Como anda o incêndio da Madeira?


----------



## Knyght (21 Jul 2012 às 19:17)

Pedro disse:


> Como anda o incêndio da Madeira?



Vários reacendimentos com algumas casas novamente carbonizadas, encontrado material incendiário. A população aterrorizada...


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2012 às 19:19)

Knyght disse:


> Vários reacendimentos com algumas casas novamente carbonizadas, encontrado material incendiário. A população aterrorizada...




Mesmo em cima de minha casa, na Assomada era o pânico há uma meia hora. Agora está mais calmo. Estou para ver a hora que chega a minha vez.....


----------



## sandra santos (21 Jul 2012 às 19:20)

Knyght disse:


> Vários reacendimentos com algumas casas novamente carbonizadas, encontrado material incendiário. A população aterrorizada...




quem faz isso era amarrado ao arvores a espera do fogo


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 19:21)

Knyght disse:


> Vários reacendimentos com algumas casas novamente carbonizadas, encontrado material incendiário. A população aterrorizada...



Ando farto de correr o website da proteção civil madeirense, mas não encontro nada....


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 19:22)

sandra santos disse:


> quem faz isso era amarrado ao arvores a espera do fogo



CONCORDO a 10^sei lá% 
Morte imediata pelo que provocou: feitiço contra feiticeiro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 19:28)

Faro com 36ºC e 23.5% de humidade. Que calor! Sigo com 35.4ºC.


----------



## Knyght (21 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Pedro disse:


> Ando farto de correr o website da proteção civil madeirense, mas não encontro nada....



Ligada a rtp-m


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2012 às 19:32)

Pedro disse:


> Ando farto de correr o website da proteção civil madeirense, mas não encontro nada....



Aqui tem informação atualizada: http://www.dnoticias.pt/


----------



## Mjhb (21 Jul 2012 às 19:33)

Knyght disse:


> Ligada a rtp-m



Não tenho...


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 19:34)

Os quatro dias de incêndio numa animação, no primeiro frame o incêndio ainda não tinha começado


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 19:36)

Material incendiário pode ser qualquer coisa pouco elaborada. Há muitas teorias sobre isso mas sempre achei que se usam os materiais mais básicos...


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 19:52)

Penso que a regeneração da Floresta algarvia vai ser lenta atendendo à gravidade do incêndio a que se assistiu, sendo que os primeiros animais a instalarem-se novamente na área ardida serão primeiramente os insectos como por exemplo as aranhas e com elas todo o resto, mas claro, vai levar o seu tempo. Espero que a fauna algarvia tenha tido tempo de fugir a esta calamidade de grandes proporções, porque caso contrário, além da perda da diversidade da flora perde-se também a diversidade da fauna o que pode ser de facto lamentável. Em relação a espécies arbóreas, há estudos que dizem que o sobreiro até tem boa capacidade de regeneração. Mas a meu ver o grande combustível e fonte perigosa para estes incêndios, são os pinheiros e os eucaliptais.

Na Madeira a regeneração das matas de pinheiros, eucaliptos e acácias que foram queimadas também terá o seu tempo, mas penso que esses hectares  queimados podem igualmente estar mais ou menos comprometidos quando chegar o inverno devido à erosão provocada pelas chuvas. Espero estar errado quanto a isso. Gostaria era que alguém da Madeira me informasse que tipos ou espécies de animais é que habitam (habitavam) as matas da Madeira àquela altitude.

Por último aqui nos Açores estes incêndios florestais pura e simplesmente não existem e são sempre raros ou até mesmo nulos, já que a floresta açoriana é uma floresta de nuvens, localizada a altitudes elevadas nas zonas mais húmidas dos Açores. A floresta natural açoriana, é constituída principalmente por Faiais, Florestas Laurifólias, Florestas de Azevinho, Zimbrais e Ericais, (não existindo pinheiros ou eucaliptais como em algumas zonas da Madeira e Continente), que acompanhadas por algumas plantas invasoras só se propagam bem em zonas húmidas como é o caso da conteira (_Hedychium gardnerianum_) onde as árvores conseguem reter muita humidade, criando no solo grandes tapetes de musgos, limos, liquenes e outras espécies arbóreas típicas desse tipo de Floresta, associadas a condições de extremo encharcamento e de abrigo,e em meios onde a precipitação anual é sempre elevada, juntando-se outros valores de precipitação oculta, e em solos permanentemente encharcados, daí que os Açores sejam uma má escolha para qualquer amante de piromania. Os poucos pinheiros e eucaliptos existentes nos Açores situam-se a cotas muito mais baixas e alguns em zonas de pastos e cerrados, mas mesmo que se tentasse principiar um incêndio a essas altitudes, o mesmo teria pouca duração de vida porque os típicos muros rendilhados de pedra dos Açores e que dividem as parcelas e as sebes açorianas, constituem uma defesa máxima contra este tipo de incêndios, sem falar que o fogo não iria surtir efeito em pastagem verde.

Em jeito de conclusão e em relação aos incendiários, penso que as matas deveriam ser fortemente patrulhadas sem faltar a questºao das limpezas que fazem logo toda a diferença. Há tanta gente no desemprego em Portugal e que vivem de subsídios do Governo. Porque não dar utilidade a esta gente toda ocupando o seu tempo livre a limparem as matas? Assim quem sabe tornavam-se mais úteis à sociedade. A floresta é de todos e como tal todos devem de dar o seu contributo para a sua salvaguarda e protecção, e não só os bombeiros.

A justiça deveria de ser mais severa nestas situações, aumentando o limite da pena a cada incêndio florestal, porque já soube de casos no Continente que muitos incendiários ficam com pena suspensa depois de serem detidos, e outros mais que continuam livres, tornando-se verdadeiros perigos para a sociedade! 

Cumprimentos!


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:12)

Fumo a Norte mais uma vez, deve ter havido reacendimento na cova da muda.


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 20:16)

Pedro disse:


> Até que ponto não terá sido pessoal a querer "provar" ao Sr.Jardim que afinal não há bombeiros a mais na Madeira, ehn? É muito suspeito isto começar apenas dia a emio depois dessas declarações.
> 
> Não seria a primeira vez que um bombeiro era apanhado a atear fogos, por vingança, para ter trabalho, etc. Não é insinuação, só estou a apresentar factos...



Claro também partilho da mesma ideia. Há gente capaz de tudo.
Por exemplo, há 2 anos quando estava na Graciosa, tive 2 amigos de lá que nunca pensei fazerem o que fizeram. Largaram lume a uma mata de eucaliptos e de araçás só porque não tinham gasóleo nos seus carros e enquanto os bombeiros se iam entretendo a apagar o fogo que alastrava pelo chão, eles iam roubando o gasóleo dos tanques 

Aqui nos Açores tudo é possível, mesmo enganar o mais parvo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:27)

Segundo a RTP1 também existe reacendimentos em Tavira. Deve haver um forte reacendimento porque vejo uma coluna de fumo enorme a nordeste da Serra de Monte Figo, durante a tarde já não se via nada. Agora, é uma nuvem de fumo preto enorme.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 20:36)

Olho por olho, dente por dente... vamos acabar todos cegos e desdentados mas sem resolver nenhum problema.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:44)

Estranhei darem-no por eliminado tão cedo e ainda com vários focos activos...


----------



## Knyght (21 Jul 2012 às 20:44)

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...enho-artesanal-entre-o-poiso-e-o-ribeiro-frio

Mais um engenho incendiário descoberto...


----------



## Azathoth (21 Jul 2012 às 20:47)

Turista descobre engenho artesanal na Madeira

E vai se descobrindo aos poucos a causa destes incêndios.... 

EDIT: ok fui lento


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2012 às 20:48)

amando96 disse:


> Estranhei darem-no por* eliminado* tão cedo e ainda com vários focos activos...



Foi dado como dominado e não como eliminado.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 20:51)

Uma outra perspectiva...

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=572658&tm=6&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:55)

amando96 disse:


> Estranhei darem-no por eliminado tão cedo e ainda com vários focos activos...



amando96, o que se passa? já vejo outro reacendimento. Já tenho a Serra de Monte Figo com fumo em pelos 2 sítios.


----------



## supercell (21 Jul 2012 às 21:01)

Isto dos incêndios é uma coisa a ser tratada, muita floresta que vai à vida, sem necessidade...

O incêndio aqui na zona já foi extinto.


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 21:03)

Azathoth disse:


> Turista descobre engenho artesanal na Madeira
> 
> E vai se descobrindo aos poucos a causa destes incêndios....
> 
> EDIT: ok fui lento



Apanhou-se a causa mas não o culpado.
Resta saber quantos mais engenhos desses andarão pelas matas...Quem está a fazer isso quer atacar alguém, mas quem e porquê...?


----------



## Knyght (21 Jul 2012 às 21:09)

Azor disse:


> Apanhou-se a causa mas não o culpado.
> Resta saber quantos mais engenhos desses andarão pelas matas...Quem está a fazer isso quer atacar alguém, mas quem e porquê...?



Boa pergunta o problema que quem sofre é quem perde a casa, os carros, os animais, as produções agrícolas, etc.

Graças a deus só não lamentamos vitimas


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 21:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> amando96, o que se passa? já vejo outro reacendimento. Já tenho a Serra de Monte Figo com fumo em pelos 2 sítios.



Penso que o fumo que vês agora é só restos do que paira no ar dos reacendimentos de há pouco, já não vejo nada a vir do chão, ver se continua assim, mas avizinha-se outro dia quente...


----------



## Azor (21 Jul 2012 às 21:26)

Knyght disse:


> Boa pergunta o problema que quem sofre é quem perde a casa, os carros, os animais, as produções agrícolas, etc.
> 
> Graças a deus só não lamentamos vitimas



Quem está por detrás desses atentados terroristas sabe muito bem como actuar. É alguém muito esperto, e não me admirava nada que fosse alguém ligado ao próprio Governo ou então a entidades que dependessem directamente ou indirectamente das previsões meterológicas. Só pode ser alguém que conhece muito bem a ilha e sabe perfeitamente qual a altura exacta para agir. Não acredito que um simples camponês soubesse se sair tão bem tal como a pessoa ou pessoas que andam a causar o terror na Madeira.

É alguém que está acompanhando a par e passo os acontecimentos e só está à espera do novo momento para atacar.

Isto a meu ver são chamadas de atenção ao Governo madeirense, só que um dia o feitiço vira-se contra o feiticeiro e os culpados são apanhados. Ninguém se sai impune para sempre.

A lei devia ser bastante severa quando apanharem o cabeçilha ou os cabeçilhas destes atentados. Prisão perpétua seria o ideal como se fazem nas américas, até porque pena de morte era muito pouco para esta gente.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 21:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quem ajudou foram os canadiers espanhóis esses são meios pesados que conseguem ajudar os incêndios, os meios que Portugal têem não são meios para Portugal, Portugal devia ter um canadier ou dois. Estamos sempre dependentes da ajuda dos outros. Se o incêndio fosse combatido com um canadier no seu início não tomaria as dimensões que teve. Tudo igual a 2004 e nunca vamos aprender com os erros.



Às vezes não é assim tão linear. Manter uma esquadra sai caro, visto que um Canadair não serve praticamente mais nada, que passaria parte do ano parada, e em muitos anos também não há muitos incêndios. Mesmo os Helis pesados (Kamov) só os temos porque foi o pagamento de uma dívida antiga da ex. União Soviética se não me engano.

A minha opinião já a dei há dias, devia haver uma esquadra mediterrânica de alguma dimensão, mantida por todos os países mais afectados por incêndios (Portugal, Espanha, Itália, Croácia, Grécia, etc), até porque raramente os incêndios afectam estes países todos simultâneamente. Existe hoje cooperação, mas dá a ideia que os mecanismos destas coisas são um bocado lentos e perdem-se sempre dois dias pelo que vemos nos últimos anos. Talvez se possa melhorar isso em alternativa.


E já agora, um meio ligeiro pode ter uma eficácia extraordinária, superior a um meio pesado (por exemplo os Canadair hoje tinham que ir ao Alqueva recarregar, demoram ainda um tempo significativo numa rotação carga-descarga), podem ser muito eficazes desde que tenham pontos de água próximos. Há pontos de água no Caldeirão para esta finalidade? Nalguns concelhos sei que há.

Vê este vídeo e percebes o quanto eficaz pode ser mesmo um Heli ligeiro (num incêndio há uma semana atrás em Figueira, próximo de Mogadouro). Se houver água próxima, algum dia que tenha fogo à porta, prefiro a genica destes Helis "leves" (e a perícia dos respectivos pilotos) do que um pesado que pode levar meia hora de viagem só para recarregar.


----------



## Teles (21 Jul 2012 às 21:39)

Representação gráfica de limpeza de terrenos.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 21:39)

Esta zona como se sabe ardeu. Vamos ver se repetem a iniciativa.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

Alguém  sabe exactamente como está o incêndio em São Brás e Tavira ???


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 21:55)

Alguém tinha falado hoje no Pinhal Interior? 

Oleiros: Accionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Coimbra, Portalegre, Santarém e uma Brigada de Leiria.


----------



## FJC (21 Jul 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite!

Do incêncio de Oleiros existe alguém com informações!? É que pela informação detalhada deve estar violento. Hoje estive na zona de Pedrogão Grande e o vento estava muito forte.

*21/7  20:28  Acionado Grupo de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Coimbra.  
21/7  21:43  Acionado Grupos de Reforço para Combate a Incêndios Florestais (GRIF) de Coimbra, Portalegre, Santarém e uma Brigada de Leiria. * 

Tanto reforço poderá significar uma grande dimensão do incêndio, ou querer domina-lo durante a noite, para evitar repetir-se o que se passa/passou no Algarve!


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2012 às 22:01)

Com terrenos assim e com a falta de chuva, depois todos nos admiramos de acontecerem catástrofes....


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

grandeurso disse:


> Com terrenos assim e com a falta de chuva, depois todos nos admiramos de acontecerem catástrofes....



Realmente .... está mesmo a pedi-las, até uma beata de cigarro deve bastar.


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 22:16)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém  sabe exactamente como está o incêndio em São Brás e Tavira ???



Está dominado. O que não significa que esteja extinto. Penso que haverá pequenos focos dispersos, o maior será na tal zona de Malhada do Judeu. 

Operações de rescaldo são coisas que vão levar vários dias, reacendimentos vão acontecer muitas vezes, há é que evitar que esses reacendimentos se descontrolem, ou seja, que os meios não desmobilizem todos de repente.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jul 2012 às 22:22)

Vince disse:


> Está dominado. O que não significa que esteja extinto. Penso que haverá pequenos focos dispersos, o maior será na tal zona de Malhada do Judeu.
> 
> Operações de rescaldo são coisas que vão levar vários dias, reacendimentos vão acontecer muitas vezes, há é que evitar que esses reacendimentos se descontrolem, ou seja, que os meios não desmobilizem todos de repente.



Pois é que hoje perdi um bocado a prespectiva do incêndio devido á mudança do vento mais para Noroeste (moro em Santa Bárbara de Nexe), mas no local do trabalho via sempre pequenos focos de incêndio, mas mais esbranquiado e fumo menos denso, mas confesso que estava preocupado com esta noite por causa do vento, mas felizmente até ao momento pelo menos na minha zona não existe vento ....


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2012 às 22:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois é que hoje perdi um bocado a prespectiva do incêndio devido á mudança do vento mais para Noroeste (moro em Santa Bárbara de Nexe), mas no local do trabalho via sempre pequenos focos de incêndio, mas mais esbranquiado e fumo menos denso, mas confesso que estava preocupado com esta noite por causa do vento, mas felizmente até ao momento pelo menos na minha zona não existe vento ....



Do que tentei perceber hoje ao longe sem conhecer ninguém por dentro, fiquei com a sensação que hoje houve uma estratégia bastante inteligente na alocação de recursos, posso estar enganado mas fiquei com essa ideia. 

Durante a noite, madrugada e manhã com vento norte concentraram esforços em São Brás de Alportel e no flanco Oeste (Loulé), e quando o vento rodou para Oeste- > Leste como previsto durante a tarde, essa frente no flanco Oeste praticamente morreu logo ali, como se vê entre as imagens do Terra e Aqua com apenas duas horas de diferença, ao início da tarde. 
Li que o presidente da CM Tavira se queixou dos recursos terem ido todos para essas zonas abandonando Tavira, mas parece-me que a estratégia (eventualmente arriscada, pois poderia haver reacendimentos do flanco leste) resultou.

Agora durante esta noite e madrugada, há que cair logo em cima de reacendimentos que apareçam


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 22:38)

Aqui há algum vento, cada vez mais forte.

E termos de focos não vejo nada, mas está escuro e focos pequenos não iluminam o fumo como chamas grandes, por isso não sei dizer com certezas.

Há bombeiros em marcha de urgência de um lado para o outro.

Zonas ardidas esta tarde ainda devem ser um autentico brazeiro.

O arimbo tem uma barragem grande em termos da zona, 240 metros de comprimento, e enstreita de 50m para 20m ao longo do comprimento.

Duvido muito que dê para um avião pesado, está entre vales, espero que o helis tenham feito muito bom uso da mesma, mas via alguns a ir a outros sítios...


----------



## Sunderlandz (21 Jul 2012 às 23:43)

Hoje por volta das 11:00 da manhã começou um pequeno incêndio na zona das feiteiras, freguesia do Caniçal, e ao decorrer do dia o vento foi trazendo aos poucos para este lado e neste momento apenas podemos observar uma ligeira claridade gerada pelo fogo...

Para quem quiser observar, é só aceder à cam...


----------



## grandeurso (21 Jul 2012 às 23:48)

Na Ribeira Seca, Machico:


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Do incêncio de Oleiros existe alguém com informações!? É que pela informação detalhada deve estar violento. Hoje estive na zona de Pedrogão Grande e o vento estava muito forte.
> 
> ...



A esta hora, o incêndio de Oleiros na freguesia de Cambas, continua em curso de acordo com a informação da proteção civil.

Estão lá neste momento 290 bombeiros, tem vindo a aumentar o número. Por castelo branco o fumo vai já acumulando, dado que o incêndio deve situar-se a uns 40km a noroeste, com brisa a favor.

É lamentável, como todos os anos prendem incendiarios e os libertam após ida ao tribunal..


----------



## Geiras (22 Jul 2012 às 00:19)

Por aqui também já se sente o cheiro a queimado há algum tempo.

Estive há pouco na Lardosa e o clarão do incêndio em Oleiros é bem visível, nota-se que é um incêndio grande.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2012 às 00:42)

Knyght disse:


> Boa pergunta o problema que quem sofre é quem perde a casa, os carros, os animais, as produções agrícolas, etc.
> Graças a deus só não lamentamos vitimas



Para mim o grande problema dos incêndios é o sistema judicial complacente. 
O mundo está cheio de uma quantidade razoável de malucos, eu quando era puto, nos anos oitenta, uma vez fomos todos surpreendidos na turma em plena aula com a prisão de um colega nosso apanhado em flagrante a atear fogos. Ficou toda a gente chocada, porque ninguém suspeitava de tal coisa. 

Na minha opinião, a maioria dos incêndios "provocados" não têm interesses obscuros por detrás, que certamente também existem, mas numa escala bem menor do que se pensa. Mas essa é apenas a minha opinião.

A maioria dos incendiários, e são imensos, que têm sido apanhados ao longo dos anos acabam por ser mandados para casa, pobrezinhos, ou eram demasiado jovens que não pensavam, ou estavam bêbados, ou eram velhos ou senis ou disfuncionais, portanto inimputáveis, pobrezinhos que estavam apenas malucos ou chateados com uma partilha, um divórcio ou qualquer coisa qualquer.

A justiça em Portugal é demasiado complacente/branda com estes casos, seja nisto dos incêndios, seja com o gajo que estava com uma depressão e se embebedou e acabou por matar de carro uma família inteira inocente numa autoestrada ou IC qualquer.

Não pode ser assim, tem que começar a haver penas duras e cruas para estas pessoas. Com penas duras, pelo menos os malucos minimamente inteligentes saem de cena.

Relativamente à Madeira, e eu que não sou adepto de teorias da conspiração, e eu que não morro de amores pelo A.J.Jardim como todos sabem aqui no fórum, eu também suspeito de que se tem passado algo de estranho na Madeira nestes últimos dias, e não, não suspeito dos bombeiros, suspeito sim de uma certa política meio alucinada que existe na Madeira. Estou mesmo convencido que o que se passa na Madeira é mesmo terrorismo ideológico, de quem está a tentar combater um regime pela política da terra queimada.

E com terrorismo desse género, o AJJ só sairá reforçado, é um tiro ao lado, até eu estarei ao lado dele contra terroristas destes.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2012 às 01:29)

Infelizmente os incêndios florestais são um problema recorrente em Portugal, o abandono agrícola associado ao grande êxodo rural fez com que crescessem  matos e pinhais por todo lado, principalmente no interior. Em muitos locais arborizou-se com eucaliptos que como sabem é uma espécie bastante inflamável, isto aliado a um desinteresse pela floresta por parte das populações e governantes fez com que Portugal ficasse muito susceptivel a fogos.

E digo que isto não vai lá com 100_canadairs_ ou 200_ kamov_, o problema é muito mais profundo, temos que repensar toda a floresta em Portugal a começar no ordenamento florestal, uma das medidas que deviam ser tomadas era acabar com as monoculturas principalmente do eucalipto e pinheiro bravo, que representam uma enorme percentagem da floresta portuguesa e este tipo de povoamento florestal tem pouca capacidade de resistir aos fogos.

Incêndios vão existir sempre, fazem parte do ciclo das florestas mediterrâneas, mas nunca com a recorrência actual, desta forma estamos a perder os rendimentos das florestas e os habitats da nossa fauna endémica


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2012 às 02:28)

Ontem ouvi na tv a falarem que para tentarem dominar o incêndio em Tavira tinham acionado 9 retroescavadoras e hoje na tv vi na madeira a abrirem caminho pra chegarem a frente de fogo outra máquina de arrasto a fazer o trabalho...
Então só se lembram no Verão em abrir acessos á pressa se têm um ano todo para planearem isto como deve de ser!!!! 
Só quando estão apretados é que decidem fazer isto mas porquè?? 
É isto que não entendo autarcas a virem para a televisão criticar tudo e todos se eles mesmos não fazem o trabalho de casa!!! 
Poupava se muito dinheiro com a prevenção se houvesse vontade e coragem para atuarno terreno. Existem concelhos ( poucos) que aprenderam com os erros no passado e não se ouve na época de fogos a falar deles.....


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2012 às 02:33)

boneli disse:


> Ontem ouvi na tv a falarem que para tentarem dominar o incêndio em Tavira tinham acionado 9 retroescavadoras e hoje na tv vi na madeira a abrirem caminho pra chegarem a frente de fogo outra máquina de arrasto a fazer o trabalho...
> Então só se lembram no Verão em abrir acessos á pressa se têm um ano todo para planearem isto como deve de ser!!!!
> Só quando estão apretados é que decidem fazer isto mas porquè??
> É isto que não entendo autarcas a virem para a televisão criticar tudo e todos se eles mesmos não fazem o trabalho de casa!!!
> Poupava se muito dinheiro com a prevenção se houvesse vontade e coragem para atuarno terreno. Existem concelhos ( poucos) que aprenderam com os erros no passado e não se ouve a época de fogos a falar deles.....




Nesta altura do ano as câmaras deveriam estar é a pensar na prevenção da chuvas do Outono/Inverno, e não a discutir a prevenção dos incêndios de Verão na TV ...

Se virem o vosso Pres.CM. nestes dias na TV, descartem-no simplesmente.


----------



## dahon (22 Jul 2012 às 02:54)

boneli disse:


> Ontem ouvi na tv a falarem que para tentarem dominar o incêndio em Tavira tinham acionado 9 retroescavadoras e hoje na tv vi na madeira a abrirem caminho pra chegarem a frente de fogo outra máquina de arrasto a fazer o trabalho...
> Então só se lembram no Verão em abrir acessos á pressa se têm um ano todo para planearem isto como deve de ser!!!!
> Só quando estão apretados é que decidem fazer isto mas porquè??
> É isto que não entendo autarcas a virem para a televisão criticar tudo e todos se eles mesmos não fazem o trabalho de casa!!!
> Poupava se muito dinheiro com a prevenção se houvesse vontade e coragem para atuarno terreno. Existem concelhos ( poucos) que aprenderam com os erros no passado e não se ouve na época de fogos a falar deles.....



Não tenho a certeza mas penso que a função das máquinas de rasto, bulldozers e retroescavadoras seja principalmente fazer o chamado corta-fogo de forma a abrandar ou mesmo impedir o avanço das chamas.


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2012 às 03:06)

dahon disse:


> Não tenho a certeza mas penso que a função das máquinas de rasto, bulldozers e retroescavadoras seja principalmente fazer o chamado corta-fogo de forma a abrandar ou mesmo impedir o avanço das chamas.



Essas máquinas são bastantes úteis nos rescaldos, que é uma fase que nos últimos anos foi historicamente bastante menosprezada, mas hoje são bastante importantes em todo o dispositivo de combate a incêndios.


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 10:59)

Vince disse:


> Para mim o grande problema dos incêndios é o sistema judicial complacente.
> O mundo está cheio de uma quantidade razoável de malucos, eu quando era puto, nos anos oitenta, uma vez fomos todos surpreendidos na turma em plena aula com a prisão de um colega nosso apanhado em flagrante a atear fogos. Ficou toda a gente chocada, porque ninguém suspeitava de tal coisa.



Este é um dos grandes problemas. Não há investigação de causas (as entidades policiais limitam-se a levantar áreas) e quando há... não temos consequências.

Posso relatar aqui uma situação, com conhecimento do facto, passada à 2 anos em que identificaram o autor confesso de um incêndio com uma área de cerca de 3 hectares de mato na envolvente a habitações.
Não foi condenado pelo crime de incêndio florestal porque não tinham ardido árvores (este situação já não acontece a partir deste este ano com a alteração do código penal).
Não foi condenado pelo crime de incêndio porque não colocou as habitações em perigo, uma vez que naquela altura o vento soprava na direcção contrária das casas, em direcção a uma mancha florestal existente, que não chegou a atingir porque os bombeiros conseguiram apagar.
Foi-se embora com um pedido de desculpas por parte do tribunal pelo incomodo causado (esta parte estou a brincar)!! 

Posso acrescentar outro facto. No distrito do Porto são aplicados em média menos de 2 autos de contra-ordenação por concelho e por ano relativamente a infracções que têm que ver directamente com o Sistema Nacional de Defesa da Floresta Contra Incêndios. Penso que isto diz tudo.


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 11:03)

Vince disse:


> Do que tentei perceber hoje ao longe sem conhecer ninguém por dentro, fiquei com a sensação que hoje houve uma estratégia bastante inteligente na alocação de recursos, posso estar enganado mas fiquei com essa ideia.



Ao quarto dia de incêndio deixaram de insistir no combate à cabeça do incêndio e optaram por fazer trabalho ao nível dos flancos. 
Pode ter ajudado a cabeça do incêndio terá chegado a zonas com pouco combustível, ou menos disponivel, mais próximas da interface urbana.

Se reparares no último modis, o incêndio progrediu mais pelos flancos do que de cabeça.


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 11:11)

Permitam-me dar os parabens a este forum e aqueles que nele participam. Alguns podem-se não ter apercebido, mas conseguimos reunir aqui optimas opiniões de especialistas e/ou aficcionados nas matérias da meteorologia e dos incêndios florestais.






Cobrimos neste forum as 3 variáveis do triangulo do comportamento do fogo.

A dispersão dos membros do forum pelo país foi do melhor para irmos tendo em tempo real informaçoes relativas aos incêndios que se encontram activos.

Muito bom mesmo!!


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2012 às 11:16)

dahon disse:


> Não tenho a certeza mas penso que a função das máquinas de rasto, bulldozers e retroescavadoras seja principalmente fazer o chamado corta-fogo de forma a abrandar ou mesmo impedir o avanço das chamas.




As máquinas de arrasto tanto servem de contra fogo como meio de chegar a uma frente de fogo....são muito importantes sem dúvida mas não estas que são feitas á pressa e depois volta-se ao esquecimento. É sinal que que não há planeamento???

Quantos corta fogos e caminhos vemos nas áreas florestais? Canguelhos e pouco mais onde cabe muitas vezes as viaturas ligeiras de combate a incêndio com 400 ml de água....em dez minutos têm que ir abastecer!

Um exemplo simples: Aqui em Braga a mancha continua que vai do Bom Jesus até à Santa Marta das Cortiças e que que segue até morreira tem a estrada principal e pouco mais. A única forma de combater um fogo é fazer uma linha de água desde lá de cima até cá baixo porque os caminhos são pequenos ou inexistentes. Então e que tal colocarem os planos de prevenção municipal de combate a incêndios na prática?
Os Municipios têm os pontos criticos assinalados é só atuar???
Pois dá trabalho!!!!!


Quantas e quantas vezes vemos os Bombeiros a dizer que não há acessos...se não a acessos como chegam á frente do fogo??? Simples é esperar porque não há outra forma e depois claro quando se consegue finalmente chegar á frente do fogo este já tomou proporções dificies de combater. Ou então batedores que é bem bom!!!

É este tipo de prevenção que falo....eu já disse que *os Bombeiros estão no topo da pirÂmide no combate aos incêndios mas quando a base da pirâmide não funciona ( limpeza de matas, ordenamento florestal, abertura de acessos, limpeza dos perimetros das casas e das áreas urbanas) não se pode fazer milagres!!!!! *
Falta de coordenação...pois muitas vezes o teatro de operações ás vezes parece um circo e quanto mais agentes tiver mais dificil é coordená-los..sempre fui apologista  de quem deve coordenar um incêndio é sempre um elemento do comando da corperação onde está o incêndio. Pois é natural que se veja bombeiros de outras corporações tipo baratas tontas no terreno se não o conheçem. Quantas vezes senti isso na pele de não conhecer o terreno e querer atuar e não saber por onde começar.
Achei interessante a ideia do VINCE relativamente à criação de uma unidade europeia  meios aéreos de combate a Incêndios onde os paises mais afetados poderiam contar com a ajuda exterior dos seus vizinhos. Essa colaboração já existe mas se calhar deveria de se trabalhar mais nessa questão. 

Atenção que os meios aéros existem principalmente para combater fogos nascentes, principalmente os helis mais pequenos...a partir dai perdem muito a sua função e ai já têm que entrar os meios aéreos mais pesados que de facto ajudam e muito quem está no terreno a querer avança na linha de fogo.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2012 às 12:10)

Um dos pontos fracos deste incêndio do Algarve terá sido as máquinas não terem entrado mais cedo a abrir aceiros. Não temos acesso ao plano que o comando seguiu mas só ouvimos falar delas na parte final.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2012 às 12:46)

Não sei se já foi escrito aqui no tópico, mas a catástrofe da Madeira poderá originar outras catástrofes. Na época de chuvas, já não há vegetação suficiente para «reter» a água que desce pelas encostas, ou seja, serão umas autênticas cascatas de água a originar enxurradas. Provavelmente não irá acontecer em breve, até porque estes episódios não acontecem com muita regularidade, mas imaginem um 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 nesta altura...


----------



## sandra santos (22 Jul 2012 às 12:51)

Bom dia ,meninos do sotavento como esao as coisas ai desse lado?Melhores?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2012 às 13:08)

sandra santos disse:


> Bom dia ,meninos do sotavento como esao as coisas ai desse lado?Melhores?



Bem, mais calmo Sandra, já não se vê nada ao longe, embora ainda haja um cheiro a queimado no ar.



> *Turismo do Algarve acredita que incêndios não vão prejudicar o sector*
> 
> O presidente da entidade regional de Turismo do Algarve, António Pina, afirmou-se hoje convicto de que os incêndios na região não terão qualquer impacto negativo no turismo.
> 
> ...



Este presidente da região de turismo do Algarve devia pedir a demissão. Lamentável, são estas declarações. O Algarve não é só praia. Uma parte do interior algarvio desapareceu e este senhor vem dizer que é lamentável.  Pena é não arder aí uns campos de golfe para este senhor se cale.


O que seria bom, era um dia de chuva para fazer um bom rescaldo, tal como afirma a Protecção Civil. Esperamos que o próximo Outono/Inverno seja chuvoso e não seco como foi o último.


----------



## sandra santos (22 Jul 2012 às 13:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bem, mais calmo Sandra, já não se vê nada ao longe, embora ainda haja um cheiro a queimado no ar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




deixem lá ver quando chover... 
as pessoas que pobres ficaram sem nada, o que será delas.a eles não tem impacto pois não vivem da terra.. dá me uma raiva desta gente... 

Ainda bme que está tudo mais calmo,pelo menos por aqui já não se ve fumo... se aqui consegui ver as colunas imagino ai desse lado


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 13:17)

Para os decisores politicos, o meio rural é paisagem... neste caso, nem isso! As declarações dele são a prova disso!!


----------



## amando96 (22 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

Agreste disse:


> Um dos pontos fracos deste incêndio do Algarve terá sido as máquinas não terem entrado mais cedo a abrir aceiros. Não temos acesso ao plano que o comando seguiu mas só ouvimos falar delas na parte final.



Não sei se dava, transportavam essas máquinas num camião enorme, não sei se já andaste pelas estradas da serra, os caminhos de terra então... mesmo num carro é complicado ou mesmo impossível nalguns sítios, agora imagina um camião pesado a transportar 15 toneladas de ferro por caminhos de 3 metros de largura(nem chega a isso em muitos sítios) com desnível de 10%.

Só quando veio mais perto da vila é que o terreno estava mais plano.

Como é que isso está pelo machico? pela webcam parece que vejo cinzas mesmo junto às casas...


----------



## dASk (22 Jul 2012 às 14:09)

Vislumbro aqui da margem sul uma coluna de fumo para os lados de Lisboa parece-me novamente em Odivelas. Corrijam-me se estou enganado!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2012 às 14:25)

dASk disse:


> Vislumbro aqui da margem sul uma coluna de fumo para os lados de Lisboa parece-me novamente em Odivelas. Corrijam-me se estou enganado!



É na zona da Azambuja mais precisamente em Beirões.


----------



## Teles (22 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Duas fotografias do incêndio em Azambuja tiradas em Rio Maior , desculpem a qualidade mas ainda é longe:


----------



## Agreste (22 Jul 2012 às 15:13)

amando96 disse:


> Não sei se dava, transportavam essas máquinas num camião enorme, não sei se já andaste pelas estradas da serra, os caminhos de terra então... mesmo num carro é complicado ou mesmo impossível nalguns sítios, agora imagina um camião pesado a transportar 15 toneladas de ferro por caminhos de 3 metros de largura(nem chega a isso em muitos sítios) com desnível de 10%.
> 
> Só quando veio mais perto da vila é que o terreno estava mais plano.



Os dozer's são grandes máquinas, operam em grandes inclinações (75% downhill, 55% uphill, 45% sidehill). Ficando no ponto mais próximo possível são capazes de abrir caminho até ao local.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jul 2012 às 16:10)

Agreste disse:


> Os dozer's são grandes máquinas, operam em grandes inclinações (75% downhill, 55% uphill, 45% sidehill). Ficando no ponto mais próximo possível são capazes de abrir caminho até ao local.



Assim contado parece facil, no terreno e na realidade é bem mais complicado


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jul 2012 às 16:34)

Alguém sabe de algum incêndio para os lados de Montemor-o-Novo ou Vendas Novas ??

Estive em Troia-Mar e quando cheguei a minha cidade deparei-me com muito fumo branco, mas não sei onde será o incêndio.

Até pode ser do incêndio da Azambuja, isto porque o vento está de NW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2012 às 17:17)

De um Domingo para o outro... É também visível a área ardida do incêndio de Castro Marim, junto ao Guadiana.


----------



## Estação SP (22 Jul 2012 às 17:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não sei se já foi escrito aqui no tópico, mas a catástrofe da Madeira poderá originar outras catástrofes. Na época de chuvas, já não há vegetação suficiente para «reter» a água que desce pelas encostas, ou seja, serão umas autênticas cascatas de água a originar enxurradas. Provavelmente não irá acontecer em breve, até porque estes episódios não acontecem com muita regularidade, mas imaginem um 20 de Fevereiro de 2010 nesta altura...



Pois é Duarte, as raizes das árvores formam um tipo de "rede" que permite a que a terra fique retida naquele sitio e que nao deslize.


----------



## Geiras (22 Jul 2012 às 17:52)

Boa tarde! Estive há pouco na Lardosa e vi 2 Aviões bombardeiros a encher na barragem e a dirigirem-se para Oleiros.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2012 às 19:03)

Fogo em Setúbal muito próximos de habitações estavam bombeiros de quase toda a margem sul!! Neste momento está dominado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2012 às 19:07)

Também na Catalunha um incêndio de grandes porporções corta estradas e o AVE (TGV)...



> http://videos.lavanguardia.com/2012...en-a-la-zona-del-incendio-de-la-jonquera.html
> 
> *El incendio de La Jonquera arde sin control y se acerca a Figueres*
> 
> ...



La Vanguardia


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2012 às 19:15)

Relativamente ao incendio de Tavira/São Brás de Alportel, gostaria ainda de fazer algumas considerações, uma vez que o incendio esta em fase de consolidação/arrefecimento do perimetro.
Antes de mais referir que para quem não esta no Posto de Comando Operacional, ou quem nunca esteve, seguramente não sabera o stress que existe e a tensão quando é necessaria alguma opção mais "arriscada".
Em primeiro lugar, muito sinceramente não me parecem nada acertadas as criticas, nesta fase, dos Srs. Presidentes de Camara/Vereadores. Infelizmente a critica fácil e sem alternativa é o mais comum, mas devemos desvaloriza las.
Em segundo lugar referir que as declarações da Liga dos Bombeiros são totalmente despropositadas e devem ser desacreditadas.
Quanto a alguns comentarios que li aqui no forum, sobre a prevenção que não é feita e falta de meios aereos apropriados...não poderei concordar na totalidade!
Portugal é um País onde, por constrangimentos de ordem económica, tem que ser feitas permanentemente opções. Ao longo dos ultimos 15 anos assistimos a um desvio escandaloso de verbas da prevenção para o combate (leia-se meios aereos, terrestres, equipamentos...), portanto quando leio/ouço bombeiros dizerem que não ha prevenção...por favor, tenham um bocado de memoria e evitem esses comentarios despropositados! O nao passado foram desviados vários milhares do fundo florestal permanente para alugar helicopteros!!!!!
Uma outra questão é a falta de preparação do Dispositivo de combate a incendios florestais (DECIF) para combater este tipo de incendios! Pelo que li na fita detalhada no site da ANPC, perceberam logo que o incendio ia demorar...mas tambem me parece que quiseram "agarrar o touro pelos cornos"...e agarraram de facto com 1000 homens, mas foram na frente dele! Neste tipo de incendios deve-se assumir a partida que se vão perder 2000/3000 ha, para que se protejam 30000 ha...não só não fizeram isso, como acharam que poderiam fazer tudo ao mesmo tempo...e no final o saldo é o que é...a estrategia de conter o flanco que iria dar mais problemas a partir de amanha, foi tomada depois de arderem 20000 ha...
No final, como no inicio, disse que este tipo de incendios, ir a cabeça é suicidio...cansa o pessoal, colocam a vida em perigo, não tem efectividade esse combate e as partes do incendio que poderiam ser combatidas ficam a mercê de reacendimentos continuam a alimentar o incendio...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2012 às 19:24)

Grande incêndio da Catalunya na TV3:

http://www.tv3.cat/directes/324


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2012 às 19:44)

A Catalunha também tem este problema, o fogo não é exclusivo do nosso país...
Na Catalunha a disponibilidade de meios aereos é maior que cá, mas a grande diferença é que lá ha aposta na formação dos bombeiros florestais...eles tem várias unidadess bombeiros para protegerem as habitações, os bombeiros florestais para combaterem o incendios florestal propriamente dito, e os GRAF (Grupo de Actuações Florestais)...este grupo é a elite dos bombeiros lá...formado por engenheiros florestais, altamente especializados em meteorologia aplicada ao fogo florestal, uso do fogo e analise do seu comportamento! Estas são as Unidades qualificadas para os Grandes Incendios Florestais. Ca, o GAUF foi formado a semelhança deles, mas ao longo dos ultimos 2/3 anos criticaram, desmantelaram, descaracterizaram e quiseram esquecer este grupo...agora que tanto eram precisos, tiveram que se voluntariar 4 elementos ara la ir...é uma vergonha o que se passa no combate aos incendios em Portugal, vergonha e 3º mundismo´são as palavras adequadas! Andamos a brincar aos fogos, aos aviões e aos carros vermelhos...enfim..


----------



## jonhfx (22 Jul 2012 às 19:55)

Boa Tarde.
Finalmente o incêndio está extinto aqui pela Freguesia da Fajã da Ovelha (Calheta) 
Hoje ainda causou grandes problemas, pelo menos uma casa esteve em risco e alguns animais. Quero agradecer desde já aos BV Calheta pelo sua determinação e coragem com que combateram as chamas desde segunda feira passada. 
Deixo umas fotos dos últimos dias:


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 19:57)

Meu caro AJB... Não preciso de acrescentar mais nada ao teu post.

Prepara-te porque vais ser bombardeado!!


----------



## max (22 Jul 2012 às 19:59)

Excelente registo fotográfico daquilo que penso ser um salto!!

jonhfx, confirmas o salto?? A que distância estaria da frente do fogo??


----------



## boneli (22 Jul 2012 às 20:28)

AJB disse:


> Relativamente ao incendio de Tavira/São Brás de Alportel, gostaria ainda de fazer algumas considerações, uma vez que o incendio esta em fase de consolidação/arrefecimento do perimetro. Antes de mais referir que para quem não esta no Posto de Comando Operacional, ou quem nunca esteve, seguramente não sabera o stress que existe e a tensão quando é necessaria alguma opção mais "arriscada". Em primeiro lugar, muito sinceramente não me parecem nada acertadas as criticas, nesta fase, dos Srs. Presidentes de Camara/Vereadores. Infelizmente a critica fácil e sem alternativa é o mais comum, mas devemos desvaloriza las. Em segundo lugar referir que as declarações da Liga dos Bombeiros são totalmente despropositadas e devem ser desacreditadas. Quanto a alguns comentarios que li aqui no forum, sobre a prevenção que não é feita e falta de meios aereos apropriados...não poderei concordar na totalidade! Portugal é um País onde, por constrangimentos de ordem económica, tem que ser feitas permanentemente opções. Ao longo dos ultimos 15 anos assistimos a um desvio escandaloso de verbas da prevenção para o combate (leia-se meios aereos, terrestres, equipamentos...), portanto quando leio/ouço bombeiros dizerem que não ha prevenção...por favor, tenham um bocado de memoria e evitem esses comentarios despropositados! O nao passado foram desviados vários milhares do fundo florestal permanente para alugar helicopteros!!!!! Uma outra questão é a falta de preparação do Dispositivo de combate a incendios florestais (DECIF) para combater este tipo de incendios! Pelo que li na fita detalhada no site da ANPC, perceberam logo que o incendio ia demorar...mas tambem me parece que quiseram "agarrar o touro pelos cornos"...e agarraram de facto com 1000 homens, mas foram na frente dele! Neste tipo de incendios deve-se assumir a partida que se vão perder 2000/3000 ha, para que se protejam 30000 ha...não só não fizeram isso, como acharam que poderiam fazer tudo ao mesmo tempo...e no final o saldo é o que é...a estrategia de conter o flanco que iria dar mais problemas a partir de amanha, foi tomada depois de arderem 20000 ha... No final, como no inicio, disse que este tipo de incendios, ir a cabeça é suicidio...cansa o pessoal, colocam a vida em perigo, não tem efectividade esse combate e as partes do incendio que poderiam ser combatidas ficam a mercê de reacendimentos continuam a alimentar o incendio...




Em parte concordo contigo relativamente à formação especializada de bombeiros para combate a incêndios...no fundo cada macaco no seu galho!!! Faz muita falta e parece que depois de um bom inicio parou-se um pouco.
Mas continuo a afirmar e não tenho problemos nenhuns em dizer que podia ter sido feito muito mais na prevenção. Se é uma questão de opções como dizes e que não concordo se calhar deveria-se começar ater outras opções. Digo isto por a minha memória não ser curta. 
Se reparares existem municipios com grandes áreas florestais que simplesmente não ouves a falar de incêndios e vais a ver o tal investimento que falas foi direcionado principalmente para a prevenção e vigilância e os resultados estão á vista. 
Não sei se és Bombeiro como eu mas de certeza que se não tiveres condições para combater o fogo simplesmente não o combates esperas por ele já que não podes ir até ele, mas quando chegar até ele se calhar um a viatura não chega por mais cara que seja e mais sofisticada que seja.
É tudo muito complicado mas desde 2004/2005 a grande aposta que se fez de facto foi na melhoria do sistema de combate a incêndios mas não podemos descorar o resto não achas???
Aqui ninguém anda a bombardear ninguém, aqui discutimos ideias, porque todos e cada um à sua maneira sofre com este flagelo


----------



## jonhfx (22 Jul 2012 às 20:28)

max disse:


> Excelente registo fotográfico daquilo que penso ser um salto!!
> 
> jonhfx, confirmas o salto?? A que distância estaria da frente do fogo??



Só te posso confirmar, ali é fogo posto!!!
Este começou ontem na hora de almoço, quando tudo estava apagado(foi debelado em menos de 1 hora) . Três horas mais tarde começa outro, a uns 3 km's deste, demorou quase 24h a ser totalmente apagado. 
É mão criminosa, com que objectivo não sei. Sei é que é uma dor de alma o que se vê.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jul 2012 às 20:42)

max disse:


> Meu caro AJB... Não preciso de acrescentar mais nada ao teu post.
> 
> Prepara-te porque vais ser bombardeado!!



Não vai ser bombardeado, gostei do post, bastante sóbrio, realista. Não concordo apenas num ponto, pois não se pode desculpar quem está no comando de operações, e ao mesmo tempo afirmar que a estratégia de ataque foi errada desde o início (querer atacar o bicho de frente, quando podiam colocar-se melhor e perder apenas 2000ha)! 

A questão dos fundos desviados para aluguer de meios aereos, é evidente! O óptimo seria o estado empregar quem mantenha a floresta limpa e ordenada, de forma sustentada, colhendo parte em taxa daquilo que pequenos e médios produtores de floresta ganhassem ao fim de 30anos ou 40. Se bem que na minha opinião os helicópteros fazem falta, e dada a escassez de dinheiro, porque não adaptar os meios da força aérea para o combate? Será assim tão descabida a idéia?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2012 às 21:26)

Já 3 mortos no incêndio da Catalunya! 

1 das pessoas falecidas lançou-se ao mar desde uma falésia quando estava encurralada pelas chamas! Horroroso! 

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2012072...casas-cortar-n-ii-autopista-ap-7/549389.shtml

Fonte: RTVE


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

Esta tarde, num passeio com alguns amigos acabámos no Caldeirão. O cenário é dantesco junto ao centro de reabilitação, na zona do Javali, Tareja. É desolador o cenário que se vê é algo que ficamos emocionados e nos vem as lágrimas aos olhos. Nunca pensei que durante a minha vida voltaria a ver o cenário de 2004 novamente, é uma coisa horrível e que nem temos palavras para descrever o que sentimos ao ver tudo em cinzas. Zonas que conhecia minimamente tudo reduzido a cinzas.

Estou triste, chorei ao ver que parte do meu Algarve desapareceu. 8 anos depois a tragédia abateu-se novamente pelo Sotavento Algarvio. Se algo correu mal, espero que aprendam e que este cenário não volte tão cedo ao Algarve. Foram 4 dias insuportáveis, noites mal dormidas com o cheiro insuportável a queimado. Encontrei animais completamente perdidos, cães, ovelhas, porcos e muitos enxames de abelhas perdidos.

Hoje, depois do enorme incêndio que durou 4 dias o meu Algarve está mais triste e mais cinzento.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jul 2012 às 21:32)

Pessoal preciso da vossa ajuda, para quem vive perto de espinho, alguem ve uma nuvem de fumo que se avista aqui em espinho e sabe de onde ela vem? a sirene dos bombeiros ja tocaram duas vezes e preciso de saber onde é o incendio ajudem-me pessoal. PReciso de saber por favor onde se situa.


----------



## Edward (22 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já 3 mortos no incêndio da Catalunya!
> 
> 1 das pessoas falecidas lançou-se ao mar desde uma falésia quando estava encurralada pelas chamas! Horroroso!
> 
> ...



Muito triste o facto da Catalunha estar a arder e, acima de tudo, há a lamentar a morte dessas pessoas! 
Eu há um mês andei por Barcelona e pela Catalunha e pareceu-me uma zona tão bonita e agora penso que toda essa beleza está a ser dizimada por um incêndio. Curiosamente só quando eu regressei a Portugal é que tomei conhecimento que tinha deflagrado um incêndio de grandes proporções na região de Valência


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

AJB disse:


> Relativamente ao incendio de Tavira/São Brás de Alportel, gostaria ainda de fazer algumas considerações, uma vez que o incendio esta em fase de consolidação/arrefecimento do perimetro.
> Antes de mais referir que para quem não esta no Posto de Comando Operacional, ou quem nunca esteve, seguramente não sabera o stress que existe e a tensão quando é necessaria alguma opção mais "arriscada".
> Em primeiro lugar, muito sinceramente não me parecem nada acertadas as criticas, nesta fase, dos Srs. Presidentes de Camara/Vereadores. Infelizmente a critica fácil e sem alternativa é o mais comum, mas devemos desvaloriza las.
> Em segundo lugar referir que as declarações da Liga dos Bombeiros são totalmente despropositadas e devem ser desacreditadas.
> ...



Boas, não li nada do ANPC, pois tenho mais que fazer e o meu trafego de net não me deixa....
Olha que não confundas prevenção a incendios, com verbas de ultima hora para acudir a desgraças descontroladas/maquinas de rastos/aviões/helis e afins, estes meios são usados porque não houve a referida prevenção (se houve €s para ela que duvido) para o incendio em si, pois se, como já disse atrás, se os €s da dita prevenção fosse gasta no Outono/Inverno/Primavera, para maquinas de rastos para cortes e estradas (terra batida) em locais estrategicos, limpezas/contolos da floresta, concerteza não chegavamos às fases desesperadas das maquinas de rastos/aviões/helis e muitas perdasque não se poderão calcular


----------



## vagas (22 Jul 2012 às 23:28)

Pois bem é bom saber que na madeira esta tudo bem mais calmo, mas assim que os incendios terminarem era bom começar a pensar em arranjar soluções para as chuvas que vem no inverno pois as enxorradas irão trazer muitos detritos das serras e para não haver catastrofes como se passou era bom começar a pensar em algo


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 23:31)

Espero mesmo que estes incêndios horríveis passem de uma vez...
Hoje não houve ocorrências aqui perto.


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2012 às 09:18)

Quando digo que foram desviadas verbas da prevenção, não me refiro ás "contratações" de ultima hora...refiro-me muito mais a montante! O dinheiro que agora se gastou neste incendio é outra história! Não sou bombeiro, mas não sou estranho ao meio e reafirmo o que disse no meu ultimo post! Infelizmente o que "vende" são imagens de operacionais a combater chamas de 10 metros e depois a fugir! O que vende são operacionais a descer uma encosta para tentar combater o fogo la ao fundo e depois fogem pela encosta acima e quase la ficam! estas imagens, eu vi-as ontem, vejo-as hoje e verei amanha! Mas o povo Portugues acha que isto são actos heroicos, de grande bravura e o pouco dinheiro disponivel deve ser para isto! Isto são actos de suicidio e basta ver 1 minuto de imagens do combate em Tavira, para se identificarem 2 ou 3 violações graves dos protocolos de segurança (descer a encosta a combater o fogo por exemplo).
Ha concelhos em que quase não arde nada e com grabdes manchas florestais...bom, se os ha, ha em reduzido numero e nesses casos são as camaras que retiram verbas de abastecimentos de agua, saneamento, etc etc para as canalizarem para aí! ha que fazer opções e as opções estao erradas ha 20 anos! as opções foram todas no sentido de comprar belos carros xpto, helicopteros que despejam mais agua com uma descarga do que choveu em Março...o que o País quer ouvir em Maio é que este ano ha mais meios que no ultimo...saber-se que ha mais 2 kamov deixa todo o sistema de defesa satisfeito...estão enganados! A catalunha esta um bom par de anos a nossa frente nesta materia...e olhem as noticias que chegam de la! Ca o caminho é ainda muito longo...e não é com afirmações (mais umas) do Sr. pres. da Liga dos Bombeiros (declarações de hoje) que vamos la...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (23 Jul 2012 às 10:12)

Bons dias
Depois de tudo o que foi escrito neste maravilhoso forúm, onde se discutem ideias, vou tentar fazer uma breve reflexão, começando por dizer que concordo com alguns post aqui colocados, assim como discordo de outros.
A história dos incendios florestais em Portugal desde meados dos anos 80 é composta de ciclos mais activos podende ter como é logico influencia a  situação meteorologica de referido ano. De 1982 muito se tem feito, tanto na area da prevenção como no combate em que os meios evoluiram bastante.Mas como em todas as areas de actividade ha erros de avaliação e erros estratégicos, ha-os na politica , na vida social no desporto, estes erros são mais notados na area da prtecção civil, porque poem em causa , pessoas e bens, isto em conjunto com uma forte pressão da comunicação Social que hoje necessita de noticias Hora a Hora (e se uma casa arde e nao estao la bombeiros é noticia, se um bombeiro não deixa um casa arder é seu dever é uma nao noticia).  Mas a meu ver e ainda nao vi ninguém debrurçar-se sobre este assunto, o onus do problema está, em que a floresta Portuguesa arde, porque ha quem quer que ela arda ha gente interessada que isso aconteça. Nao quero responsabilizar ninguém por isso pois nao é essa a inteção deste texto, mas o problema é este meus amigos, + de 80% do incendios florestais sao deliberados ou seja a prevençao so pode baixar os restantes 20%  e enquato assim for portugal continuará a arder.
É uma simples opinião em que alguns corcodarão outros nao como tudo na vida.
Abraços


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2012 às 10:30)

Se os incêndios são criminosos teremos de passar a usar o fogo controlado para limpeza das matas e vedar na lei a especulação imobiliária ou florestal. Actualmente não é possível alterar o uso dos solos onde existam sobreiros. A não ser em autorizações injustificadas que acabaram em tribunal. 

Decreto-Lei n. 169/2001

http://www.dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2001/05/121A00/30533059.PDF

Decreto-Lei n. 155/2004

http://www.dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2004/06/152A00/39673968.PDF


----------



## max (23 Jul 2012 às 11:59)

Ultimos dados: 26442 hectares ardidos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2012 às 14:06)

A principal causa do incêndio em Tavira já foi determinada. O incêndio foi causado por um forno de carvão, muito comum na zona serrana mas que é uma autêntica bomba em pleno Verão. Ou seja, é um buraco onde se coloca uns troncos de madeira e tapa-se com terra e pega-se fogo lá dentro que vai ardendo durante alguns dias e no fim temos carvão a montes. Ou seja, o forno de carvão estava no início da ignição do incêndio, onde a PJ encontrou um forno destes só que o forno abriu e espanhou as brasas pela serra seca e puff deu-se início a um violento incêndio. Esta versão quem mais lógica do que a versão anterior atribuída à REN.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2012 às 14:10)

Então foi um carvoeiro?

A ribeira de Alportel ficou descascada. Daqui por uns 2 meses deve começar a chover. Todo o carvão vai parar à Asseca e depois a Tavira...


----------



## Cocas (23 Jul 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde.
Antes de mais venho deixar uma palavra de coragem e apoio a todos aqueles que directa ou indirectamente ficaram afectados por este flagelo.
Para mim é incompreensível certas coisas que se passaram e fico desgostoso com tudo o que se perdeu. Não só as habitações, mas principalmente os recursos naturais e animais.
Relativamente ao que se falou nos últimos dias sobre a coordenação e a forma como estava a ser feito o ataque ao incêndio encontrei esta noticias. Claro que está noticiada de forma sensacionalista (senão os senhores deviam achar que não vendiam), mas não deixa de ser "interessante"...

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/p...tavira-sao-bras-de-alportel/1363235-4071.html

Cumps


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

Na Catalunha



> *Unas colillas iniciaron los fuegos que han causado cuatro muertes en el Empordà
> *
> - Aviones y helicópteros no han podido colaborar hasta esta mañana. | Afp
> 
> ...





Esta zona tem um vento característico chamado Tramuntana que pode ser bastante forte e que complica bastante a situação.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tramontana


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2012 às 16:14)

Prosseguem os trabalhos de vigilância no Caldeirão. 

23/7	14:52	: Accionados dois Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados.




max disse:


> Ultimos dados: 26442 hectares ardidos



Quase que cabe o concelho de Sintra lá dentro...


----------



## amando96 (23 Jul 2012 às 16:26)

Há pouco era visível um pirocumulus a Norte de São brás...


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 16:38)

> Tavira, 23 jul (Lusa) - As autoridades registam hoje à tarde dois pontos de reacendimento do incêndio que deflagrou na quarta-feira no Algarve e num dos locais o fogo está perto de uma povoação, segundo o presidente da Junta de Freguesia de Cachopo, Tavira.
> 
> Sidónio Barão disse à Lusa que houve um reacendimento na zona de Tafe, no concelho de Tavira, e outro na zona de Montes Novos, já no município de Loulé. Neste segundo caso, "o fogo está perto da população e a situação é alarmante".


http://expresso.sapo.pt/incendiosal...es-hoje-a-tarde-autarca=f741627#ixzz21Sc5lmSH


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2012 às 16:53)

Montes Novos - Freg, de Salir (Loulé)...

Muitos dos nomes dos lugares nem chegam a aparecer no google...

http://geo.algarvedigital.pt/index.aspx#


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2012 às 17:07)

Agreste disse:


> Montes Novos - Freg, de Salir (Loulé)...
> 
> Muitos dos nomes dos lugares nem chegam a aparecer no google...
> 
> http://geo.algarvedigital.pt/index.aspx#



Já agora agregando a informação, pelo que entendo existem duas re-activações inerentes ao fogo de Tavira (aquelas que são referidas no link que o Vince colocou). Simplesmente pelo tratamento dado às ocorrência parece-me que a relevãncia das mesmas é diferente. No primeiro caso a informação foi agragada às operações de rescaldo do incêndio original de Tavira tendo sido mobilizados 2 meios aéreos. Já o caso de Montes Novos parece-me ser mais complicado. Está a ser tratado como novo ocorrência e já é combatido por 5(!) helibombardeiros...

De qualquer forma quem conhecer melhor o terreno que confirme se de facto é isto que se passa.


----------



## Edward (23 Jul 2012 às 17:11)

O incêndio na Catalunha está longe de ser dominado e o do Algarve até ficar completamente extinto pode demorar ainda mais algumas horas ou até dias!!
Impressionante a área ardida no incêndio do Algarve!!
Algum dos foristas sabe se nos fatídicos anos de 2003 a 2005 algum incêndio atingiu uma área ardida tão vasta como esta e que envolvesse tantos meios?


----------



## Agreste (23 Jul 2012 às 17:16)

Parece tratar-se de uma reactivação mais violenta. O lugar é novamente de mato e sobreiros. Daqui pode chegar ao Aterro Sanitário da Algar na Cortelha.


----------



## dASk (23 Jul 2012 às 17:23)

Edward disse:


> O incêndio na Catalunha está longe de ser dominado e o do Algarve até ficar completamente extinto pode demorar ainda mais algumas horas ou até dias!!
> Impressionante a área ardida no incêndio do Algarve!!
> Algum dos foristas sabe se nos fatídicos anos de 2003 a 2005 algum incêndio atingiu uma área ardida tão vasta como esta e que envolvesse tantos meios?



O incêndio de Nisa, Portalegre em 2003 penso que foi um dos maiores de sempre em Portugal, consumiu qualquer coisa como 49000 hectares, mas não teve nem 1/4 dos meios disponibilizados para este incêndio de Tavira!


----------



## GoN_dC (23 Jul 2012 às 17:26)

Edward disse:


> O incêndio na Catalunha está longe de ser dominado e o do Algarve até ficar completamente extinto pode demorar ainda mais algumas horas ou até dias!!
> Impressionante a área ardida no incêndio do Algarve!!
> Algum dos foristas sabe se nos fatídicos anos de 2003 a 2005 algum incêndio atingiu uma área ardida tão vasta como esta e que envolvesse tantos meios?



O de Monchique de 2003, se a minha memória não me falha, atingiu cerca de 40mil ha. Em termos de meios envolvidos não sei se terá tido a mesma resposta deste.


----------



## Edward (23 Jul 2012 às 17:34)

Muito obrigado! 

Realmente o ano de 2003 foi algo horrendo e não deixa saudades nenhumas...5% da superfície do país queimada


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2012 às 17:58)

Às 14h35 era este o hotspot detectado por satélite








Na PI:








Madeira


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2012 às 19:06)

amando96 disse:


> Há pouco era visível um pirocumulus a Norte de São brás...



Eu também vi, por volta das 16 horas e foi a essa hora que saiu os Bombeiros de Olhão para zona de Montes Novos e para a reactivação perto de Cachopo.

Segundo o site da ANPC estão neste momento 75 bombeiros apoiados por 8 meios aéreos. 

Amanhã, entra leste um vento perigoso essencialmente para Monchique.


----------



## boneli (23 Jul 2012 às 19:20)

AJB disse:


> Quando digo que foram desviadas verbas da prevenção, não me refiro ás "contratações" de ultima hora...refiro-me muito mais a montante! O dinheiro que agora se gastou neste incendio é outra história! Não sou bombeiro, mas não sou estranho ao meio e reafirmo o que disse no meu ultimo post! Infelizmente o que "vende" são imagens de operacionais a combater chamas de 10 metros e depois a fugir! O que vende são operacionais a descer uma encosta para tentar combater o fogo la ao fundo e depois fogem pela encosta acima e quase la ficam! estas imagens, eu vi-as ontem, vejo-as hoje e verei amanha! Mas o povo Portugues acha que isto são actos heroicos, de grande bravura e o pouco dinheiro disponivel deve ser para isto! *Isto são actos de suicidio e basta ver 1 minuto de imagens do combate em Tavira, para se identificarem 2 ou 3 violações graves dos protocolos de segurança (descer a encosta a combater o fogo por exemplo).*Ha concelhos em que quase não arde nada e com grabdes manchas florestais...bom, se os ha, ha em reduzido numero e nesses casos são as camaras que retiram verbas de abastecimentos de agua, saneamento, etc etc para as canalizarem para aí! ha que fazer opções e as opções estao erradas ha 20 anos! as opções foram todas no sentido de comprar belos carros xpto, helicopteros que despejam mais agua com uma descarga do que choveu em Março...o que o País quer ouvir em Maio é que este ano ha mais meios que no ultimo...saber-se que ha mais 2 kamov deixa todo o sistema de defesa satisfeito...estão enganados! A catalunha esta um bom par de anos a nossa frente nesta materia...e olhem as noticias que chegam de la! Ca o caminho é ainda muito longo...e não é com afirmações (mais umas) do Sr. pres. da Liga dos Bombeiros (declarações de hoje) que vamos la...





 Gostava de saber onde estão esses protocolos...já agora deixo-te uma citação do manual de combate a incêndios florestais relativamente ao combate ao fogo..que diz este diz espanhol o americano e o chinês.

*6.3. Regras básicas de segurança Quanto à atitude na actuação, deve proceder-se como se indica:* • Actuar sempre em função do comportamento do incêndio (observação e previsão). Entender o comportamento do incêndio emprever como evoluirá é fundamental para tomar as medidas desegurança adequadas a esse comportamento; • Combater o incêndio com agressividade, mas garantir em primeiro lugar a segurança. Esta deve estar sempre em primeiro lugar e tal não impede que se combata o incêndio eficazmente, antes pelo contrário, garante o sucesso das operações; • Quando se combate a cabeça do incêndio com veículos, para além do cumprimento rigoroso das instruções recebidas e de se estar alerta, devem cumprir-se os seguintes procedimentos - Ter muita atenção aos focos secundários que saltam e apagá-los; - Não vaguear pela zona verde na direcção de onde vem o incêndio; Combate na cabeça do incêndio com veículos – muito perigoso. • Se a disposição do terreno e/ou a vegetação tornam a deslocação difícil e morosa, devem cumprir-se os seguintes procedimentos - Verificar sempre onde se encontra o incêndio; - Saber sempre para onde vai; - Manter-se o mais perto possível da zona queimada; - Estar alerta a pedras que possam rolar em direcção aos bombeiros que se encontrem mais abaixo; Sempre que *possive*l combater um incêndio pela cabeça. 


Quanto aos desvios de dinheiro dos Municipios isso é ridiculo porque muito desse dinheiro é de apoios comunitários e se fazem como dizes é porque não sabem gerir. E já que falas nos nossos amigos espanhóis que estão á nossa frente anos luz, convido-te ir a uma formação de combate a fogos florestais na escola nacional de bombeiros e depois vais a uma anos luz em Espanha e diz-me qual a diferença. Eu já estive nas duas...engraçado que os métodos são muito parecidos. *É como te digo a minha memória não é curta e ainda não vai á muito tempo que os atrasados anos luz Portugueses estiveram na Galiza cerca de uma semana a combater incêndios a ouvir a população a dizer que se não fossemos nós ( os atrasados) ninguém lhes valia.* Com isto apenas te digo que os Espanhóis têm um poder de combate superior ao nosso porque apostam bastante em meios aereos e depois ai sim apostam na prevenção...se desviam o dinheiro do combate para a prevenção mas se o fazem e se resulta então que o façam aqui. *É muito bonito dizer que os outros são melhores do que nós..pergunta aos Chilenos que supostamente são dos melhores do mundo....e são no Chile e aos Americanos que são mas quando vieram dar formação a Portugal foram embora ao fim de uma semana porque o terreno era muito duro. Os Espanhói não são nem melhores nem piores, já trabalhei com bons e com maus mas os métodos são parecidos agora as chefias e comando ai sim funciona melhor.*


----------



## AMBR (23 Jul 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite,
Caro Boneli desculpe me intrometer na conversa mas questiono de que ano é o manual de combate a incêndios florestais que refere?

Cumprimentos a todos,


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2012 às 22:02)

Os protocols que referia sao por ex o laces, ou as 18 situacoes a evitar. ..caro Bonelli, a sua escola eu sei qual. ..respeito a como a qualquer uma, mas nem por sombras seria a minha. ..é preciso evoluir e a enb parou no tempo, em minha opiniao! Ah!  A escola espanhola que me referia é a do graf. ..certamente ja ouviu falar dela.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jul 2012 às 22:03)

Alguém sabe alguma coisa mais de preferência actualizado, sobre estes focos de incêndio.
é que se não tratam dele esta noite amanhã o fogo é empurrado para oeste, e depois existe imensa coisa para arder naquela zona !!

Refiro-me aos fogos do Algarve obviamente !!

Desculpem os " !! " mas é tique meu .... loooll


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2012 às 22:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Alguém sabe alguma coisa mais de preferência actualizado, sobre estes focos de incêndio.
> é que se não tratam dele esta noite amanhã o fogo é empurrado para oeste, e depois existe imensa coisa para arder naquela zona !!
> 
> Refiro-me aos fogos do Algarve obviamente !!
> ...



O reacendimento em Montes Novos foi dominado às 20h45m e já nem aparece no site da ANPC. Amanhã, se existir algum reacendimento na zona oeste do incêndio pode ser um problema devido ao vento leste. A ver se não existe mais nada, já tivemos incêndio demais.


----------



## AMBR (23 Jul 2012 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O reacendimento em Montes Novos foi dominado às 20h45m e já nem aparece no site da ANPC. Amanhã, se existir algum reacendimento na zona oeste do incêndio pode ser um problema devido ao vento leste. A ver se não existe mais nada, já tivemos incêndio demais.




Agora é necessário que o rescaldo e a vigilância pós rescaldo seja efectuada mais no lado oeste.

Esperemos que tomem essa decisão!

Cumprimentos


----------



## amando96 (23 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Ardeu mesmo muito, ainda não fui dar uma volta de bicicleta, mas parece que os trilhos do costume estão todos em cinzas


----------



## AMBR (23 Jul 2012 às 22:57)

amando96 disse:


> Ardeu mesmo muito, ainda não fui dar uma volta de bicicleta, mas parece que os trilhos do costume estão todos em cinzas




Arderam 26.442 ha, segundo o EFFIS


----------



## max (23 Jul 2012 às 23:11)

> *6.3. Regras básicas de segurança Quanto à atitude na actuação, deve proceder-se como se indica:* • Actuar sempre em função do comportamento do incêndio (observação e previsão). Entender o comportamento do incêndio emprever como evoluirá é fundamental para tomar as medidas desegurança adequadas a esse comportamento; • Combater o incêndio com agressividade, mas garantir em primeiro lugar a segurança. Esta deve estar sempre em primeiro lugar e tal não impede que se combata o incêndio eficazmente, antes pelo contrário, garante o sucesso das operações; • Quando se combate a cabeça do incêndio com veículos, para além do cumprimento rigoroso das instruções recebidas e de se estar alerta, devem cumprir-se os seguintes procedimentos - Ter muita atenção aos focos secundários que saltam e apagá-los; - Não vaguear pela zona verde na direcção de onde vem o incêndio; Combate na cabeça do incêndio com veículos – muito perigoso. • Se a disposição do terreno e/ou a vegetação tornam a deslocação difícil e morosa, devem cumprir-se os seguintes procedimentos - Verificar sempre onde se encontra o incêndio; - Saber sempre para onde vai; - Manter-se o mais perto possível da zona queimada; - Estar alerta a pedras que possam rolar em direcção aos bombeiros que se encontrem mais abaixo; Sempre que *possive*l combater um incêndio pela cabeça.



Sobre esta questão, gostaria também de deixar o meu contributo. 
Aproveitando o cenário colocado pelo AJB, ou seja, uma frente de fogo fora da capacide de extinção numa ladeira em que é efectuado combate directo com linha de água por essa ladeira abaixo, e enquadrando no manual de formação temos que:

1) a actuação não foi efectuada atendendo ao comportamento observado e previsivel do incêndio;
2) Não foram tidas em conta as medidas de segurança necessárias tendo em conta a previsibilidade do comportamento do fogo;
3) Combateu-se o incêndio com agressividade mas a segurança foi posta em 2ºlugar, pondo em causa o sucesso das operações;
4) Desconsiderou-se a perigosidade do combate com veículos na frente do fogo;
5) Foi mal avaliada a capacidade de extinção do incêndio, pelo que não era possível o ataque do incêndio pela cabeça.

Resumindo, e se estivesse no papel de algum inspector a analisar a actuação nesse caso particular, foram estas as infrações às regras básicas de segurança que todos os bombeiros conhecem.

Preciso deixar claro que sou um acerrimo defensor dos bombeiros. Felicito a cada vez mais formação que lhes é dada, assim como o facto de cada vez mais assistirmos ao ingresso de jovens que primam pela busca de conhecimentos e de formação para além da que lhes é dada na sua formação inicial.

Apesar de já ter sido falado no laces, identifico uma grande falha no plano de formação que actualmente é ministrada pela ENB: o CPS
Constitui uma das bases da formação nos Estados Unidos e começa já a ser introduzido nalguns países europeus, entre eles a nossa vizinha espanha. Por cá já à algum tempo que é dada, mas não ao nível dos bombeiros.

Por fim, acho que temos de tudo... bons numas coisas... maus noutras... Haja ao menos a oportunidade de um intercambio de experiências para que se possa, por exemplo, aprender com os erros dos outros.

Cumps.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2012 às 12:35)

Incêndio nas Gambelas (Faro)

Estão a combater este incêndio 31 bombeiros e helicóptero de ataque inicial. 

Este ano, o Algarve vai ficar todo em cinzas e os criminosos continuam a monte.  Deviam atar esses crimonosos a uma árvore e pegá-los fogo.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2012 às 12:39)

A zona está aparentemente limpa. Decorreu lá a concentração das motos neste passado fim de semana...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2012 às 12:50)

24/7  12:20  Acionados dois Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados 

24/7  12:21  Acionada uma Equipa de Reconhecimento e Avaliação da Situação (ERAS) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB).  
24/7  12:21  Acionado Veículo de Planeamento, Comando e Comunicações (VPCC) de Faro para o Teatro de Operações (TO).  


Estão já no local 60 bombeiros, 5 GIPS apoiados com 19 veículos.


----------



## sandra santos (24 Jul 2012 às 14:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 24/7  12:20  Acionados dois Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados
> 
> 24/7  12:21  Acionada uma Equipa de Reconhecimento e Avaliação da Situação (ERAS) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB).
> 24/7  12:21  Acionado Veículo de Planeamento, Comando e Comunicações (VPCC) de Faro para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
> ...



outra vez?


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Um comparativo de área ardida


----------



## Pynaster (24 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

max disse:


> Sobre esta questão, gostaria também de deixar o meu contributo.
> Aproveitando o cenário colocado pelo AJB, ou seja, uma frente de fogo fora da capacide de extinção numa ladeira em que é efectuado combate directo com linha de água por essa ladeira abaixo, e enquadrando no manual de formação temos que:
> 
> 1) a actuação não foi efectuada atendendo ao comportamento observado e previsivel do incêndio;
> ...



Vivemos numa Era de "imediatismo" e nesse campo a escola campeã em Portugal são os Bombeiros, especialmente os voluntários (prq são mais), como não podia deixar de ser. Aliás, a função deles é de emergência logo têm de ser imediatos.
A questão é que o problema dos incêndios florestais está relacionado com o PROBLEMA da floresta portuguesa. E isso não se resolve nem com 5.000 aviões e 1.000.000 de helicópteros.
Quando se fala em incêndios florestais pensa-se logo em bombeiros e "incêndiarismo". Mas tenho muitas duvidas que o cerne da questão passe por ai.
Como dizia o AJM, o problema está a montante!
Com metade dos valores investidos no combate fazia-se uma prevenção estrutural que daria muitas mais garantias.
Não evitava os incêndios. Eles vão sempre acontecer.
Também não dava tantos directos na televisão, nem tanta conversa.
Provavelmente tínhamos era uma floresta muito melhor gerida, com mais recursos e em que todo o meio rural viveria em maior harmonia.
Mas, meus caros, um investimento deste tipo que é feito a médio-longo prazo, apesar de menos dispendioso dá votos a quem?
Qual é o governo, sabedor disto (todos eles sabem, ou sabiam. O actual que não sabe mesmo nada de nada) e que queira investir para um prazo de 10, 20, 30, 50, ou mais anos????
É muito mais fácil lidar com os bombeiros, que conhecem esta matéria superficialmente, dar-lhes o que eles querem, ainda que isso traga custos elevados para o contribuinte, mesmo em tempos de crise!
Porque nunca serão os governantes a pagar e, eventualmente, podem até ganhar as eleições seguintes…
É este o cinismo em que vivemos e sobre o qual caminhamos alegremente para o inferno das chamas.
Mas na realidade vivemos de costas para a floresta durante 9 meses e no verão acordamos para reagir a reboque da televisão e, consequentemente,…dos bombeiros!

Tenho dito


----------



## amando96 (24 Jul 2012 às 15:36)

Fui dar uma volta, percorri 40Km serra adentro, quase sempre rodeado de cinzas e carvão  a ribeira de Alportel tem muito menos água que no ano passado...

Vi coelhos meio desorientados e águias a fazer chamamentos, não sei se por esta altura as crias já conseguem voar, se não então perdeu-se uma geração de várias espécies da serra. 

Vi algumas árvores ainda a fumegar, apaguei algumas com uma garrafa de 1.5L que ia encher a poças no leito da ribeira, mas só as que vi, sei lá quantas ainda assim estão, com este vento pode facilmente crescer para algo maior.

É impressionante que vários dias depois daquela área arder ainda há árvores a fumegar


----------



## AJB (24 Jul 2012 às 16:23)

Caro pynaster,

Revejo me nessas suas palavras! aí estara realmente o centro do problema...mas atenção, prepare-se pois acabou de "comprar" uma valente guerra!!!!!


----------



## ferreirinha47 (24 Jul 2012 às 16:31)

Pynaster disse:


> Vivemos numa Era de "imediatismo" e nesse campo a escola campeã em Portugal são os Bombeiros, especialmente os voluntários (prq são mais), como não podia deixar de ser. Aliás, a função deles é de emergência logo têm de ser imediatos.
> A questão é que o problema dos incêndios florestais está relacionado com o PROBLEMA da floresta portuguesa. E isso não se resolve nem com 5.000 aviões e 1.000.000 de helicópteros.
> Quando se fala em incêndios florestais pensa-se logo em bombeiros e "incêndiarismo". Mas tenho muitas duvidas que o cerne da questão passe por ai.
> Como dizia o AJM, o problema está a montante!
> ...



Concordo plenamente, parabens pela excelente dissertação e sobretudo como se diz em bom português "Pegar o Touro pelos cornos"


----------



## Pynaster (24 Jul 2012 às 16:43)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Concordo plenamente, parabens pela excelente dissertação e sobretudo como se diz em bom português "Pegar o Touro pelos cornos"



Obrigado, caros amigos! AJB e ferreirinha47.
Infelizmente é a realidade com a qual teremos de viver, cada vez mais, até à implosão final!
Não vejo meios de isto mudar...


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 17:33)

AJB disse:


> Caro pynaster,
> Revejo me nessas suas palavras! aí estara realmente o centro do problema...mas atenção, prepare-se pois acabou de "comprar" uma valente guerra!!!!!



Ninguém compra guerra nenhuma, acho que toda a gente concorda que não é o combate aos incêndios o mais importante, este é o fim da linha, quando tudo o que é mais importante falhou. Ou haverá quem discorde? Julgo que não, apenas as declarações habituais de circunstância que acontecem sempre quando as coisas acontecem, todos pedem mais verbas e recursos, todos deitam culpas uns para outros, muita vez de forma demagógica e populista para sacudir a água do seu próprio capote.

Esse mapa que pus aí mais em cima, refere-se ao Algarve. Vi na TV autarcas a pedir responsabilidades, neste exemplo concreto do Algarve, mas é válido para outras regiões, praticamente para todo o país. O que os autarcas fizeram desde 2003 relativamente a esta matéria ?

Mas também se vê muitas vezes alguma facilidade no discurso, prevenção para aqui, prevenção para acolá, todos concordam, mas falar é fácil. É mesmo possível haver muitas melhorias nesta área ? É humanamente ou economicamente possível limparmos por exemplo todas as nossas florestas ? É mesmo possível ordenarmos melhor a mesma? A realidade social permite isso ? E é viável ? Há estudos na matéria ? 

Andamos nisto há 30 anos e fala-se sempre muito, mas pouco se vê. Ou estamos apenas condenados a que isto seja apenas um ciclo de biomassa acumulada que tem que arder ciclicamente de x em x anos ?


----------



## amando96 (24 Jul 2012 às 17:46)

Então, há prisões cheias de presos "na descontra" o dia todo... acho que deviam fazer trabalhos deste tipo. Mão de obra que nem é de borla, o jantar e telhado, Meo e Xbox é tudo pago pelo estado.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2012 às 18:39)

Actualmente existem 15 ZIF's no Algarve. Nenhuma teve incêndios desde a sua formação se não contar-mos com o incêndio da semana passada, apesar de serem todas muito recentes. 

Serra do Caldeirão, Tavira II (2011 - 4400 Ha).
Perna Negra, Monchique (2010 - 3600 Ha).
Clarines, Alcoutim e Mértola (2010 - 7700 Ha).
Lotão, Alcoutim (2010 - 5700 Ha).
Arade/Alte/São Bartolomeu de Messines, Loulé e Silves (2010 - 1700 Ha).
Freixo Verde, Loulé (2009 - 2200 Ha).
São Marcos da Serra, Silves (2009 - 3700 Ha).
Balurcos, Alcoutim (2009 - 7000 Ha).
Odelouca, Silves (2009 - 2200 Ha).
Brenhosa, Castro Marim (2008 - 1800 Ha).
Foupana, Alcoutim (2008 - 5200Ha).
São Marcos da Serra Nordeste/Odelouca (2008 - 2800 Ha).
Cumeadas, Alcoutim (2008 - 2900Ha).
Serra do Caldeirão, Tavira (2008 - 2100 Ha).
Serra do Caldeirão, Loulé (2007 - 2400 Ha).






Embora existam mais áreas de gestão florestal na calha para serem aprovadas.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2012 às 19:27)

Nessas ZIF mais antigas, 2007/2008, que tem sido feito ? (Sou um leigo na matéria)

Uma coisa que não entendo bem é por exemplo os sobreiros. Passámos anos a ouvir dizer que o problema era do tipo de árvores, que o eucalipto (e pinheiro) eram terríveis, mas vemos no Algarve o Montado a arder na mesma, uma espécie nativa e das mais resistentes ao fogo. 
Porque é que isso acontece ? Falta de limpeza, vegetação em excesso, densidade ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2012 às 19:43)

Vince disse:


> Nessas ZIF mais antigas, 2007/2008, que tem sido feito ? (Sou um leigo na matéria)
> 
> Uma coisa que não entendo bem é por exemplo os sobreiros. Passámos anos a ouvir dizer que o problema era do tipo de árvores, que o eucalipto (e pinheiro) eram terríveis, mas vemos no Algarve o Montado a arder na mesma, uma espécie nativa e das mais resistentes ao fogo.
> Porque é que isso acontece ? Falta de limpeza, vegetação em excesso, densidade ?



Falta de limpeza, talvez seja a mais grave Vince. Ninguém limpa nada, o que nós vimos no Algarve é a realidade de que ninguém limpa os terrenos. Então, pelo menos nas reportagens da RTP1 vi uma casa de estrangeiros onde ardeu tudo à volta e a casa não ardeu, porque os estrangeiros limpam à volta da casa. Não basta irmos à serra para vermos terrenos completamente cheios de pasto, basta andar na 125 que isso é uma realidade dura e crua. Isto só ia lá com multas bem pesadas para quem não limpasse os terrenos e o código penal alterado para penas mais pesadas. Pelo prejuízo, pelos danos causados quem fosse apanhado a deitar fogo era pena máxima de 25 anos, se não vamos a bem vamos a mal. 

Lindo vai ser todo aquela cinza a ir para a ribeira de Odeleite para a barragem de Odeleite, os custos mais elevados no tratamento da água vão ser bastante mais elevados.


----------



## Jodamensil (24 Jul 2012 às 20:08)

E triste! O que vimos no algarve foi muito triste... Nao tenho palavras. 
Alguem sabe dizer me se a zona de Moncarapacho, Lagoão, Ana Velha ou Igreja ardeu?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2012 às 20:43)

Jodamensil disse:


> E triste! O que vimos no algarve foi muito triste... Nao tenho palavras.
> Alguem sabe dizer me se a zona de Moncarapacho, Lagoão, Ana Velha ou Igreja ardeu?



Não, essa zona não ardeu, o incêndio foi mais a norte.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jul 2012 às 22:31)

O problema do incêndio não é o tipo de árvores, temos é que atacar o "touro pelos cornos", limpar as zonas juntos á estrada por causa daqueles que fumam e gostam de jogar o cigarro fora, as zonas habitadas deviam ter tudo limpo 50 metros á volta, não podem porque são velhinhos então as autarquias podiam auxiliar pois com o material que dispoem podem limpar tudo em 2 horas em vez das pessoas sem equipamento que levam 4 semanas. E asseguro-vos que o custo é bastante baixo, comparativamente com os tachos que passam o tempo a dar !
Podiam ser construidos miradouros em zonas estratégicas para permitir um combate mais rápido e imediato ao incêndio.

E o foco principal, um aumento da penalização com pena de prisão agravada para fogo posto, ou fogo por negligência !!


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2012 às 22:43)

Aqui vai um exemplo do que se pode fazer. Mas não se iludam, se não se organizar economicamente o espaço rural de maneira a que dele se possa tirar rendimento, não há orçamento público que aguente.

Aumentar as penas de prisão não resolve nada. Elas já são elevadas (8 anos de prisão).


Município de Aljezur aposta fortemente na prevenção dos incêndios florestais

2012-5-30
Mesmo em época de crise, não se poupa a esforços no sentido de preservar um património essencial ao desenvolvimento sustentável da região.

É dos poucos Municípios que, em parceria com as Juntas Freguesias e com os concelhos vizinhos de Lagos e Vila do Bispo, implementou e mantém na totalidade do seu território a Rede Primária de Faixas de Gestão de Combustível.

Esta rede consiste basicamente na limpeza, em locais estratégicos, de uma faixa com a largura de 125 metros sempre associada à melhoria da rede viária, de forma a permitir a circulação de todos os veículos de combate a incêndios florestais.







Faixa Gestão de Combustível – Rede Primária, Zona do Peso - Aljezur


Só na presente época (2011/2012), já foram realizadas limpezas nas faixas da rede primária numa área total de 624,12 hectares, que representou um custo total de 171,854.00 euros. 

Para completar este trabalho o Município dispõe de uma Equipa Municipal de Intervenção Florestal (EMIF) que realiza trabalho ao longo de todo o ano. Na época critica de fogos faz vigilância e sensibilização, no resto do ano faz trabalhos de silvicultura preventiva, sendo que nesta época foi responsável pela execução de cerca de 120 hectares. Entre os quais se destaca a manutenção da faixa de gestão de combustível da rede secundária de proteção aos aglomerados urbanos de Aljezur, Vales e Vale da Telha, a estradas e caminhos municipais em Picão, Bagagem, Aljezur/Arrifana e redução da carga de combustível no interface urbano/florestal em Odeceixe, Palazim, Praia de Odeceixe, Vale da Telha e Zona Industrial da Feiteirinha.






Faixa de Gestão de Combustível- Rede secundária- Zona de Aljezur


----------



## Lousano (24 Jul 2012 às 23:04)

Agreste disse:


> ...
> 
> 
> Município de Aljezur aposta fortemente na prevenção dos incêndios florestais
> ...



Penela tem sido ao longos dos anos um município exemplar na prevenção, mas isso não impediu que em Março do corrente ano, em dois dias perdesse cerca de 1700 ha.


----------



## boneli (25 Jul 2012 às 00:13)

Pynaster disse:


> Vivemos numa Era de "imediatismo" e nesse campo a escola campeã em Portugal são os Bombeiros, especialmente os voluntários (prq são mais), como não podia deixar de ser. Aliás, a função deles é de emergência logo têm de ser imediatos.
> A questão é que o problema dos incêndios florestais está relacionado com o PROBLEMA da floresta portuguesa. E isso não se resolve nem com 5.000 aviões e 1.000.000 de helicópteros.
> Quando se fala em incêndios florestais pensa-se logo em bombeiros e "incêndiarismo". Mas tenho muitas duvidas que o cerne da questão passe por ai.
> Como dizia o AJM, o problema está a montante!
> ...




Tomara eu que essa situação se invertesse.....se é tudo uma questão de dinheiro então porque não se inverte a situação? Em vez de investir mais no combate a incêndios porque não se investe na prevenção?
Então o que fica mais caro prevenir que arda 20 000 hectares de floresta ou que se invista no combate e arda na mesma 20 000 hectares?


----------



## boneli (25 Jul 2012 às 00:29)

AJB disse:


> Os protocols que referia sao por ex o laces, ou as 18 situacoes a evitar. ..caro Bonelli, a sua escola eu sei qual. ..respeito a como a qualquer uma, mas nem por sombras seria a minha. ..é preciso evoluir e a enb parou no tempo, em minha opiniao! Ah! A escola espanhola que me referia é a do graf. ..certamente ja ouviu falar dela.


 A minha escola é simples e direta....a ver se nos entendemos uma vez por todas! Penso que todos concordamos que esta calamidade nos deixa triste. Penso que todos concordamos que este sistema não funciona. Apesar de ser Bombeiro Voluntário e ser defensor dos Bombeiros Voluntários ( não de quem está acima de nós), continuo a achar que deveria se apostar mais na prevenção do que no combate e que económicamente e ambientalmente seria melhor para nós. Se os politicos não fazem, porque os Portugueses preferem show off isso a mim ultrapassa-me...faço o meu trabalho da melhor forma e aprendo com os erros no terreno. Mas chego a casa com a minha consciência tranquila porque criticas muitas vezes e na sua maioria injustas aprendi a lidar com elas porque se eu e os meus colegas fossemos a ligar a tudo isto a esta hora haveria apenas Sapadores e Municipais. Vôcê criticou Bombeiros, criticou a Liga criticou as Presidentes da Camara ( deve ter as suas razões) e no meio disto tudo só elogiou os anos luz dos Bombeiros Espanhois...tudo bem cada um fica com a sua. Por mim podem profissionalizar os Bombeiros em Portugal..EU NÃO VIVO DISTO. FAÇO PORQUE GOSTO. Sou-lhe sincero, muitas das vezes sinto-me um pouco como um boneco no terreno porque lá está falta organização e ai sim tem que se trabalhar e evoluir nesse aspecto. Quanto à ENB concordo em parte consigo..não parou mas não evoluiu como deveria. Á formação faz falta em tudo na vida e eu invisto em formação, porque formações em Espanha pagueias do meu bolso mas sei que a formação é apenas uma ferramenta e nada como aprender no terreno. é quase como tirar uma licenciatura em que andamos 4 anos a aprender e no final no mundo trabalho é tudo diferente e é aquela frustação de nada que aprendi serve. Quanto ao resto voçê mantem a sua e eu a minha..eu pela experiência que tenho por ter frequentado formação em Espanha e por ter trabalhado com equipas Espanholas não acho que estejam melhor nem pior do que nós. No terreno atuam da mesma forma que nós portugueses. Mas são opiniões. Outra questão que aqui nunca se falou. Todos sabemos que aqui em Portugal os Bombeiros acentam sobre o voluntariado. É uma questão cultural. São associções humanitárias com vida própria e na minha opinião em parte nos moldes atuais de funcionamento das corporações não ajuda no combate aos incêndios. Tanta coisa que teria de mudar que se calhar não depende de mim nem de si. Cumprimentos


----------



## boneli (25 Jul 2012 às 00:53)

AJB disse:


> Os protocols que referia sao por ex o laces, ou as 18 situacoes a evitar. ..caro Bonelli, a sua escola eu sei qual. ..respeito a como a qualquer uma, mas nem por sombras seria a minha. ..é preciso evoluir e a enb parou no tempo, em minha opiniao! Ah! A escola espanhola que me referia é a do graf. ..certamente ja ouviu falar dela.



A ver se nos entendemos uma vez por todas! Já vi que gosta de tocar nas feridas e faz muito bem apesar de em alguns pontos pontos não concordar.  

Sim conheço os GRAF e conheço essoalmente alguns deles e sei como trabalham e sei também como trabalham os canarinhos!!!
Se é aos GRAF  que se está a referir que estão anos luz, desculpe mas não concordo! Existem ha mais tempo, estão mais consolidados mas dai até anos luz vai uma grande diferença. Mas são opiniões e não vou discutir isso aqui se não dava muito que falar. Quem sabe noutra oportunidade noutro local.

Penso que todos concordamos que esta calamidade nos deixa triste. 
Penso que todos concordamos que este sistema não funciona bem. 
Apesar de ser Bombeiro Voluntário e ser defensor dos Bombeiros Voluntários ( não de quem está acima de nós), continuo a achar que deveria se apostar mais na prevenção do que no combate e que económicamente e ambientalmente seria melhor para nós. 
Se os politicos não fazem porque desviam dinheiro para outars coisas, ou porque os Portugueses preferem show off isso a mim ultrapassa-me...faço o meu trabalho da melhor forma e aprendo com os erros no terreno. Mas chego a casa com a minha consciência tranquila porque criticas muitas vezes e na sua maioria injustas aprendi a lidar com elas porque se eu e os meus colegas fossemos a ligar a tudo isto a esta hora haveria apenas Sapadores e Municipais. Vôcê criticou Bombeiros, criticou a Liga criticou as Presidentes da Camara e no meio disto tudo só elogiou os anos luz dos Bombeiros Espanhois...tudo bem cada um fica com a sua. Por mim podem profissionalizar os Bombeiros em Portugal..EU NÃO VIVO DISTO. 
Quanto ao resto voçê mantem a sua e eu a minha..eu pela experiência que tenho por ter frequentado formação em Espanha e por ter trabalhado com equipas Espanholas não acho que estejam melhor nem pior do que nós. No terrenso atuam de uma  forma similar que nós portugueses. Mas são opiniões. Se me perguntar se concordo com a criação de mais equipas especializadas em fogos forestais..concordo prefeitamente, em vez de porem GNR a combater fogos olhe se calhar canalizem essas verbas para criar mais canarinhos e ponham os GNR a fazer o seu trabalho.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 01:05)

boneli disse:


> A minha escola é simples e direta....a ver se nos entendemos uma vez por todas! Já vi que gosta de tocar nas feridas e faz muito bem apesar de em alguns pontos pontos não concordar.
> 
> Penso que todos concordamos que esta calamidade nos deixa triste.
> Penso que todos concordamos que este sistema não funciona bem.
> ...




Já agora em Espanha arderam uns 10 mil hectares em apenas um dia. E não foi culpa dos bombeiros, ou dos "ricos" meios aéreos ou formação que tenham (o vento tem sido brutal). Preferiria que a discussão não fosse por aí, até porque acho que não é por aí que chegamos a algo minimamente "debatível".
Se é para continuar aqui a cacafonia DAS CULPAS dos meios de comunicação social. então mais vale fechar o tópico.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2012 às 02:40)

Tanto em 2003 como em 2004 e ainda este ano os fogos praticamente não atingiram o concelho de Alcoutim. Chegaram aproxidamente à fronteira do concelho e pararam. 

Ora devo dizer que aproveitando a onda de subsídios da UE fizeram-se muitas plantações de pinheiro-manso na serra algarvia, a meu ver um erro e um desperdício de dinheiro. Primeiro o pinheiro-manso não é uma árvore muito adaptada àquele tipo de solos. Depois volta-se a cair na asneira das monoculturas. 

A serra algarvia não precisa de reflorestações nenhumas, basta apenas que se auxiliem as árvores endémicas, identificando bosquetes, limpando o terreno em torno das azinheiras, sobreiros, medronheiros, freixos, choupos ou carvalhos que nascem espontaneamente, espalhando bolotas, etc.

EDIT: concordo contigo Aurélio, deveria haver miradouros e guardas fixos nas zonas florestais ou nas zonas mais isoladas do território, até para prevenir outras coisas que ocorrem na serra, como a caça ilegal ou até o tráfico de droga. 

O Presidente Macário Correia dizia que tinha centenas de pessoas a mais na Câmara de Faro, ora que se aproveite quem está a mais e não tenha vergonha de trabalhar no campo para fazer formação e serem os futuros guardas florestais do país.


----------



## Pynaster (25 Jul 2012 às 09:29)

boneli disse:


> Tomara eu que essa situação se invertesse.....se é tudo uma questão de dinheiro então porque não se inverte a situação? Em vez de investir mais no combate a incêndios porque não se investe na prevenção?
> Então o que fica mais caro prevenir que arda 20 000 hectares de floresta ou que se invista no combate e arda na mesma 20 000 hectares?



Não é uma questão de dinheiro. Devia ser! 
É uma questão política! Se se investisse metade do que se investe no combate, chegava e sobrava para que não ardesse nem ¼ do que, infelizmente, acaba por arder.
Nenhum governante descartável (passo o pleonasmo), se aventura a fazer investimentos a médio longo prazo (10, 20 30, 50, ou mais anos). Para quê? Para depois serem outros governantes a ficar com os louros?
Isto, se entretanto não vier outro governo alterar por completo as boas políticas desenvolvidas por um anterior governo.
O problema é de fundo e está muito relacionado com as politicas de desenvolvimento rural e florestal. E diz o meu amigo: O que é isso? 
Pois! Deve ser essa a pergunta que fazem todos que chegam ao governo.
Não há um rumo! Nem para a floresta (meio rural incluído), nem para o pais!
Por isso, andamos sempre “ó tio, ó tio” e a pedir ajuda. Seja aos bombeiros, seja a Bruxelas, ou ao FMI. 
Como se não bastasse e apesar de haver medidas mais expeditas com prazo mais curto, como a criação de mosaicos de gestão de combustível, fomentar o fogo controlado, incentivar, apoiar devidamente o pastoreio, etc. É mais fácil vir para a televisão dizer apanha o incendiário e andar com os bombeiros para trás e para a frente, tipo baratas tontas.
É que nem no combate estamos bem! Para essa parte não me vou alongar. Acredito que o AJB, tem sido explícito. 
Cumprimentos,


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2012 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Bem, uma vez que fiz criticas na questão dos incendios florestais, que coloquei o "dedo na ferida",para não ser mal interpretado e para não fazer parte do "contingente do só bota abaixo", gostaria de fazer algumas considerações!
Incêndio Florestal é MUITO diferente de fogo florestal. O primeiro é uma combustão descontrolada no tempo e no espaço,é indesejável mas NUNCA irá acabar num ecossistema como o nosso!
Fogo Florestal é uma combustão controlada no tempo, no espaço e realizada sob prescrição (que é mais técnica, se prescrita por um técnico de fogo controlado, ou menos técnica, quando realizada por um pastor por exemplo). O Fogo Florestal é indispensável ao nosso ecossistema, é desejável que ocorra e deverá ser visto como perfeitamente natural.
Quanto mais Fogo Florestal houver em Portugal, menos Incêndio Florestal será visto!
este ponto é a base da discussão, em minha opinião, e deverá ser daqui o ponto de partida de toda a linha do sistema de defesa da floresta contra incendios!
Segundo ponto: nada tenho contra os Bombeiros em geral, nem contra os Bombeiros Voluntarios em particular! aliás, sem eles o combate as chamas seria bastante mais dificil! O que acho é que os Bombeiros voluntarios não deverias combater o "real" Incendio florestal propriamente dito! 
Calma, ja me explico!
Os Bombeiros em portugal são eximios na protecção ao edificado, sinceramente sim! Não poderei dizer o mesmo no combate ao Incêndio florestal quando ele esta numa combustaão totalmente descontrolada! Portanto cada unidade a combater na sua especialidade(Caro Bonelli, assim ja estara mais de acordo comigo certamente e afinal ate ha pontos em comum), nunca todos a fazer tudo! Tambem sou contra que se pense que o bombeiro é o básico, o menos qualificado...não! Alias sei de muitos voluntarios que acham isso dos "pobres" sapadores florestais...portanto nesta questão todos temos telhados de vidro!
Então: Unidades de protecção ao edificado (Bombeiros Voluntários/Profissionais); Unidades de Primeira Intervenção (Bombeiros Voluntários/Profissionais; Sapadores Florestais e Brigadas de Primeira Intervenção das Câmaras); unidades de Combate ao incêndio Florestal (GAUF; Canarinhos/GIPS)...ja continuo noutro post...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (25 Jul 2012 às 10:04)

Depois de ler as mensagens aqui postadas por alguns dos membros des forúm, e achandop que numa parte ou outra todos têm alguma razão, cabe-me no entanto dar mais uma vez a minha ideia sobre este assunto.
Assim e talvez por ter sido bombeiro voluntário durante 25 anos pode ser um pouco tendenciosa em defesa desses homens e mulheres que enquato, nós estamos na praia num convívio com amigos em casa no trabalho etc, ha homens e mulheres que dao o melhor de si numa frente de fogo quaqquer ( e nao querem ser herois nem os coitadinhos) são o que sao e fazem com orgulho a missão que lhe esta destinada.
Quanto ao dinheiro gasto no combate, concordo plenamente com ele pois quanto mais condições os bombeiros tiverem, melhor farão o seu trabalho, é pena que esse investimento no combate seja a maior parte canalizado para A Autoridade Nacional de protecção civil e respectivos Centros Distritais de onde inumeras vezes se combatem incendios dentro de gabintes com A.C. e nao no terreno 1º problema, 2º o desenvistemento em politicas florestais, que é feito dos Guardas florestais? que exitiam e tinham a sua area de intervenção, poderiam a meu ver ser substituiod pelos GIPS da GNR, mas não, a falta de limpeza das florestas que tirando algumas camaras municipais ja aqui mencionadas e outras nada se faz, ja nao se cultiva em Portugal a terra esta ao abandono logo torna-se um barril de polvora. Quanto ao combate em si e a comparação com os espanhois, eu tambem combati ao lado de espanhois pois era operacional numa zona de fronteira, e nao vi grandes diferenças, combati ao lado de chilenos que nos vieram ensinar algumas técnicas de combate, algusn deles infelizmente vieram a falecer em combate em portugal, é certo que aprendio algo mas nada de muito preponderante no combate , mais na avaliação. E finalmente contiuno a dizer que a fliresta arde em portugal porque alguém quer que ela arda e aí também ainda ha muito por fazer.


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2012 às 10:20)

...relativamente à prevenção! 
Como em tudo, somos mais papistas que o papa!
O DL 124/2006 (republicada pelo 17/2009) é muito bom mesmo, mas (especialmente neste contexto economico/financeiro) inexecuivel!
Coloco uma questão: o que cada um de nós acha que é aceitavel arder por ano em Portugal? O Plano Nacional de DFCI tem a meta dos 100000 ha ano...acham muito? Pouco? Normal?
Bom...mesmo que não o digam, acho que a maior parte de nós pensara: "depende das condições meteorológicas do ano em questão"! Mas se é assim então para que serve a prevenção que tanto apregoamos? Não é para não estarmos tão "dependentes" da meteorologia?
A minha opinião: independentemente de tudo o que se fez, faz ou fará, a meteorologia sera sempre crucial!
A minha proposta para a prevenção: Não vale muito mais a pena insistirmos na prevenção, apenas dar continuidade, pois a maior parte das pessoas SABE MUITO BEM as suas obrigações (normalmente sabemos os direitos, nunca os deveres)! NÃO SE JUSTIFICA QUE ARDAM CASAS DE HABITAÇÃO!
Quanto a prevenção estrutural: apostar na compartização das grandes manchas florestais! Não basta dizer que ha 10 (ex) ZIF's no Algarve. É preferivel haver 2 mas com a floresta compartimentada (não mais de 500 ha continuos), com especies autóctones (sim, neste incendio o sobreiro ardeu na mesma , mas voçês veriam que tipo de incêndio seria se fossem Pinheiros ou eucaliptos a arder...não eram 25000 ha de certeza, mas mais seguramente), com a fauna caracteristica (ja viram que a reintrodução do lince na serra algarvia ficou agora seriamente comprometido???!!! se a Malcata arder bem podem fechar o centro de recuperação!!!!)...apostar definitivamente num plano nacional para o fogo controlado, para reorganizarmos o ciclo do fogo, para TODOS estarmos bem adaptados ao fogo, para TODOS interagirem (BB, GAUF, Sapadores, Canarinhos, GIPS...)...enfim, para ser execuivel a rede primária, pois no papel ela não serve de nada...
desculpem os longos comentarios...


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2012 às 10:27)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Depois de ler as mensagens aqui postadas por alguns dos membros des forúm, e achandop que numa parte ou outra todos têm alguma razão, cabe-me no entanto dar mais uma vez a minha ideia sobre este assunto.
> Assim e talvez por ter sido bombeiro voluntário durante 25 anos pode ser um pouco tendenciosa em defesa desses homens e mulheres que enquato, nós estamos na praia num convívio com amigos em casa no trabalho etc, ha homens e mulheres que dao o melhor de si numa frente de fogo quaqquer ( e nao querem ser herois nem os coitadinhos) são o que sao e fazem com orgulho a missão que lhe esta destinada.
> Quanto ao dinheiro gasto no combate, concordo plenamente com ele pois quanto mais condições os bombeiros tiverem, melhor farão o seu trabalho, é pena que esse investimento no combate seja a maior parte canalizado para A Autoridade Nacional de protecção civil e respectivos Centros Distritais de onde inumeras vezes se combatem incendios dentro de gabintes com A.C. e nao no terreno 1º problema, 2º o desenvistemento em politicas florestais, que é feito dos Guardas florestais? que exitiam e tinham a sua area de intervenção, poderiam a meu ver ser substituiod pelos GIPS da GNR, mas não, a falta de limpeza das florestas que tirando algumas camaras municipais ja aqui mencionadas e outras nada se faz, ja nao se cultiva em Portugal a terra esta ao abandono logo torna-se um barril de polvora. Quanto ao combate em si e a comparação com os espanhois, eu tambem combati ao lado de espanhois pois era operacional numa zona de fronteira, e nao vi grandes diferenças, combati ao lado de chilenos que nos vieram ensinar algumas técnicas de combate, algusn deles infelizmente vieram a falecer em combate em portugal, é certo que aprendio algo mas nada de muito preponderante no combate , mais na avaliação. E finalmente contiuno a dizer que a fliresta arde em portugal porque alguém quer que ela arda e aí também ainda ha muito por fazer.



Não, a floresta em Portugal arde porque tem que arder! se não houvesse o Fogo, com 1000 mm por ano e Tº media anual de 15cº o que acha que era isto para lá da Auto-estrada 1? Por favor...Ah! E muito cuidado ao falarmos do abandono das terras e falta de limpeza...atenção! A grande maioria dos foristas vive onde? e os pais e Avós são de onde? então porque os filhos fizeram uma migração interna? 
é fantastico ouvir os pseudo-urbanos dos ecologistas (esta é para a quercus que ouvi hoje de manha, não é para ninguem aqui do forum) dizerem que a floresta esta mal tratada e tal...em vez de plantarem algumas árvores de vez em quando ou de andarem uma vez por ano a limpar lixo, deviam ir povoar o interior, criar gado, promover a agricultura...


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2012 às 10:58)

Embora tenha estado reticente em intervir neste tópico, levantaram-se um conjunto de questões que me aprecem pertinentes. Existem aqui diversos pontos de vista e muitas ideias a meu ver acertadas. Contudo algumas coisas carecem, a meu ver, de uma visão mais realista. Ou melhor, para não ser injusto, talvez se baseiem no "que deveria ser ideal" mas que infelizmente não é ideal.

Um ponto prévio que queria esclarecer: Não sou bombeiro, não faço parte da protecção civil e a minha opinião é apenas baseada no que vejo, em algum contacto com bombeiros, em conferências e contacto próximo com a área de investigação em incêndios florestais. Outro ponto prévio a acrescentar. Entendi claramente a explicação correcta do forista AJB sobre fogo e incêndio. Duas noções distintas que foram bem explicadas. A questão é que na prática o fogo torna-se incêndio. E torna-se demasiadas vezes... Posto isto, e frisando a minha localização enquanto opinador segue a minha opinião.

1 - O ordenamento do território e a prevenção são peças fundamentais para evitar incêndios. Já foram aqui frisadas "n" medidas a ser tomadas. Não vou alongar a temática. A qualidade dos posts aqui colocada fornece um manancial de sugestões. Aliás é um gosto ver que aqui se têm debatido ideias de forma educada e consciente. MAs faça-se o que fizer, nunca evitaremos de todo as ocorrências. O problema dos incêndios é transversal a toda a Europa, incluindo os países Nórdicos... Quer-me aprecer que estes não devem descurar na prevenção e mesmo assim também têm os seus problemas.

2 - Portugal tem bastantes meios para o combate a fogos florestais. O conhecimento adquirido e a evolução nos últimos anos é notória. Aprendeu-se muito por cá e ppartilharam-se experiências. Portugal trabalha em cooperação e partilha de conhecimentos com inúmeros países a braços com graves catástrofes em matéria de incêndios nos últimos anos (Austrália, EUA, Coreia, etc...). Em alguns destes casos temos servido de exemplo relativamente a métodos de actuação. Não me parece assim que estejamos nada mal neste âmbito. Poder-se-á falar em problemas de coordenação. Sejamos honestos... Eles existirão certamente... E existem para ser corrigidos... Muito mais que rolarem cabeças ou se trocarem postas de pescada, deve-se melhorar o que está mal.

3 - Os bombeiros serão sempre heróis. Não estarão acima de qualquer escrutínio... claro, mas sejam voluntários, sapadores, de forças especiais... São ELES que lá estão, são eles que arriscam, são eles que, mesmo cumprindo regras de protecção básicas, correm sempre um risco inerente á sua profissão. E são eles que, no local, mesmo perante um sistema bem coordenado, têm sempre que tomar decisões própria perante inúmeros cenários improváveis (como vidas em risco). O bombeiro não vira a cara quando a  vida dos outros está em risco. A questão da formação dos bombeiros é muito importante, mas muito sinceramente daquilo que tenho visto nos últimos anos, são os próprios bombeiros, nomeadamente os voluntários, que mais procuram valorizar-se através da formação. O bombeiro é um individuo que hoje em dia tem os mesmos  valores, mas procura evoluir cada vez mais, de buscar conhecimentos, de se valorizar na sua função.

4 - A ideia do combate ao incendio florestal ser feita apenas pelas unidades de combate especiais (FEB, GAUF, GIPS...), parece-me no quadro actual utópica. Mais reforço... Um bombeiro voluntário bem preparado e bem coordenado tem capacidade para fazer esse combate não só na defesa do edificado. Aliás em grandes incêndios parece-me ( na minha humilde opinião) que tal separação é impraticável. Todos são necessários. Mais uma vez reforço, o importante aí é a coordenação de todos os meios no terreno e o conhecimento por forma a não colocar vidas em risco. Mas isto é algo que o bombeiro moderno (permitam-me a expressão) já sabe. Um bombeiro preparado para intervir sabe o que é um comportamento extremo do fogo e as situações em que o combate em determinado local é infrutífero, perigoso e letal...

Uma nota final: O governo equacionou (pelo que ouvi na SIC) a extinção dos GIPS, pelo facto de o seu modo de intervenção ser semelhante à FEB e não fazer sentido ter as duas forças. Penso que depois do trabalho notável de coordenação na Madeira isto deveria ser muito bem repensado. Até pelo trabalho adicional que penso que os GIPS fazem em termo de vigilância (aqui não tenho total certeza do que estou a dizer pelo que peço que me corrijam se tal não for verdade).

Espero não vos ter maçado com este pensamento que senti necessidade de partilhar e peço obviamente que corrijam qualquer imprecisão da minha parte.


----------



## AJB (25 Jul 2012 às 11:09)

As sugestões que fiz não teriam o seu impacto imediato, deveriam ser gradualmente implementadas! Não inventei nada, apenas segui o exemplo de Espanha (algumas comunidades) EUA, Austrália...enfim, países que tem muitos problemas com incendios florestais!
O Fogo florestal da origem ao Incendio florestal quando o fogo é mal usado ou por ausencia de prescrição!
O Governo não retira o GIPS do combate porque não tem dinheiro para formar FEB's para os compensar, pura e simplesmente é isto!
Relativamente á "separação" e criação de várias unidades de combate! 
elas teriam todas lugar neste incendio de Tavira! a questão é que uma unidade que proteja um determinado edificado não tem que se preocupar em estar a perceber o Incendio tipo que esta a ocorrer(quais as forças que o guiam), quais as condicionantes meteorologiacs que o influenciam e (principalmente) o influenciarão no futuro!
Um incendio florestal é um evento! quando ocorre este evento deve ser resolvido! em primeiro proteger pessoas e bens e depois perceber o incendio (tecnicamente)!
Uma equipa de futebol joga sem um 10? Joga...mas não é a mesma coisa (e provavelmente não só não joga tão bem, como não ganha tantas vezes)


----------



## amando96 (25 Jul 2012 às 16:38)

Ouço sirenes e vi um heli com balde de água... não vejo fumo.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2012 às 18:15)

A zona de Cachopo que ardeu tinha encostas com coberto florestal extenso e autócne de sobreiro e medronheiro. Por que ardeu? Falta de limpeza. Excesso de esteva, alecrim, tojo, montes de pasto, na base das árvores e dos arbustos. A esteva é uma praga e é uma bomba para os fogos. 

Como já referi, a zona não precisa de reflorestação, e espero que não se caia na asneira de subsidiar plantações de pinheiro ou sobreiro! Só precisa que se limpe o terreno em torno das árvores autócnes quando estas começarem a nascer! Também se podem espalhar bolotas de sobreiro, azinheira, carvalho-cerquinho e carvalho-de-Monchique.


----------



## frederico (25 Jul 2012 às 18:17)

PS: estamos em Julho. 

Aposto que em Agosto ninguém vai mandar limpar sarjetas e margens de cursos de água, que por esta altura já devem acumular lixo e canavial. 

Se chover muito no Outono, depois todos se queixarão das cheias!

Se o mato na serra de Tavira tivesse sido limpo em Maio...


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 18:35)

frederico disse:


> A esteva é uma praga e é uma bomba para os fogos.



A acácia é que é uma praga, adaptou-se e possui uma relação com o fogo muito superior ao da esteva.



frederico disse:


> Como já referi, a zona não precisa de reflorestação, e espero que não se caia na asneira de subsidiar plantações de pinheiro ou sobreiro! Só precisa que se limpe o terreno em torno das árvores autócnes quando estas começarem a nascer! Também se podem espalhar bolotas de sobreiro, azinheira, carvalho-cerquinho e carvalho-de-Monchique.



Reflorestar não é apenas espalhar sementes. Os projectos obrigam a seguir muitos outros aspectos.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2012 às 19:00)

Falou-se na reintrodução do lince-ibérico e no impacto deste acontecimento, sobre tal procedimento.
Pois pouco ou nada vai mudar, o lince-ibérico se quiser vai até às serras algarvias por ele próprio, pois não faz parte dos planos recentes, reintroduzir qualquer lince-ibérico ( pelo menos tanto quanto sei), nessa zona.

A zona de intervenção principal ( aliás as zonas), são outras e têm prioridade, sobre a Serra do Caldeirão.

Alguma coisa importante, no entanto, certamente terá que se aprender com o que aconteceu, pois no futuro a reintrodução do lince nas Serras Algarvias poderá ser uma opção.

E ao contrário, do que muita gente pensa, a renegeração do matagal até é relativamente rápida, o pior mesmo serão as árvores mais antigas de crescimento lento, que infelizmente nos nossos dias, não têm extensões apreciáveis e são rodeadas por autênticos rastilhos de pólvora.

Mas bom, para se saber se muitas dessas árvores, realmente morreram, era preciso visitar a região daqui a uns meses e após as chuvas.

Relativamente à esteva é uma colonizadora de solos empobrecidos e é ela que cria as condições iniciais básicas, para o aparecimento de outras plantas mais exigentes.

Eventualmente poderá ter também defeitos, mas penso que o maior problema é o tipo de organização florestal e a falta de vigilância.

Vi uma vez uma reportagem sobre sensores eletrónicos que de x em x  distância eram colocados, para dispararem mal detetassem fumo em grandes quantidades. Penso que isto também pode ser uma solução.

 Outra coisa, era fazerem simulação de fogos florestais com muito vento e calor, para verem como a propagação funciona. 

Não sou especialista nesta área, mas acredito que hajam várias soluções...


----------



## ALV72 (25 Jul 2012 às 21:58)

Já agora uma pergunta aos Algarvios, Cachopo tem Bombeiros ? Ou eles tiveram que ír de Loulé ou Tavira ?
É que se isso aconteceu foi o ponto fulcral para que o incêndio crescesse tanto, é que este ano para ir ver o Rali, passei 2 vezes em Cachopo, e um auto-tanque carregado de 15 ou 20 Tn de água para lá chegar deve demorar pelo menos 1/2 hora ou mais.
Para mim fundamental nestas alturas de Verão era haver postos avançados de Bombeiros em pontos estratégicos de Portugal.
Eu falo em relação á nossa zona por exemplo, se houver um incêndio no cimo da Serra da Lousã e tiverem que ir carros para lá carregados de agua, quanto tempo é que vocês acham que eles demoram para fazer 20Km numa estrada cheia de curvas e a subir ?

João


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 22:31)

ALV72 disse:


> Já agora uma pergunta aos Algarvios, Cachopo tem Bombeiros ? Ou eles tiveram que ír de Loulé ou Tavira ?



Em Cachopo não há bombeiros. Apenas em São Brás e Tavira, a 40Km em estradas também de muitas curvas.

Não fiz a experiência mas no google os tempos de chegada são semelhantes entre Tavira, São Brás, Alcoutim e Almodôvar.


----------



## ALV72 (25 Jul 2012 às 22:43)

Agreste disse:


> Em Cachopo não há bombeiros. Apenas em São Brás e Tavira, a 40Km em estradas também de muitas curvas.
> 
> Não fiz a experiência mas no google os tempos de chegada são semelhantes entre Tavira, São Brás, Alcoutim e Almodôvar.




Agora imagina, vento-mato-Serras com bastante declive-tempo seco e quente e quase uma hora ( é quase certo ) para os Bombeiros chegarem ao local. Não foram precisas mais adversidades para o começo de um grande Incêndio 

João


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2012 às 23:06)

> *Incêncios: Autarca de São Brás de Alportel alerta para possíveis problemas na água *
> 
> O presidente da Câmara Municipal de São Brás de Alportel alertou hoje para o perigo de poluição das águas de abastecimento de barragens, caso as áreas ardidas nos fogos da semana passada não sejam tratadas brevemente.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (25 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

O carvão vai subir o pH da água. Não creio que a água de Odeleite vá sofrer muito com esse problema. A erosão será mais complicado de resolver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2012 às 12:18)

> *Incêndios: Na Serra do Caldeirão a rota da cortiça deu lugar à "rota do carvão"*
> 
> Isabel Pires, 67 anos, olha em lágrimas para a terra que deu sustento à sua família durante gerações. A serra do Caldeirão está hoje transformada na "rota do carvão", com hectares de encosta queimada, onde não se vislumbra qualquer fonte de rendimento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jul 2012 às 19:40)

O Incêndio de Tavira desapareceu finalmente das páginas das ocorrências de incêndios florestais do site da ANPC. Para recordar: http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/9341/tavira.jpg


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2012 às 21:20)

Da experiência que existe do ano de 2003 do outro lado do Algarve, a situação não é irreversível. Vai levar tempo mas é possível recuperar.


----------



## amando96 (26 Jul 2012 às 22:23)

Só hoje é que o pessoal da protecção civil arrumou as coisas e saiu do posto operacional que estava no polidesportivo.

Tirei esta foto no vale de uma encosta bem íngreme, parece-me que houve ali efeito "chaminé"







No topo desse monte vi chamas mesmo cá na vila.

Passei por um campo que estava cheio de pica-paus... usavam bastante os postes de telefone e sobreiros, agora estão mal, até os postes desapareceram:











Este trilho é muito usado em provas de BTT:






As poucas poças de água na ribeira de alportel têm muitas cinzas já depositadas no fundo e nem se vê uma rã ou peixe, coisa que antes havia aos montes...


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2012 às 11:13)

"*PJ detém suspeito de provocar fogos florestais*

A Polícia Judiciária informou hoje ter detido na Madeira um suspeito de ter provocado dois dos incêndios que deflagraram na ilha, inclusive na semana passada, tratando-se de um homem de 37 anos que chegou a *concorrer para ser bombeiro.*

Esta é a segunda detenção efetuada pela PJ na sequência das investigações que estão a ser realizadas pelo Departamento de Investigação Criminal do Funchal, depois de terem surgido 400 focos de incêndios na Madeira a partir do dia 17 de julho e durante uma semana, por existirem "fortes indícios" de origem criminosa em alguns casos.

O homem agora detido está indiciado pela prática de crime de incêndio florestal, como "autor de dois incêndios ocorridos no fim do mês de março na freguesia de Ponta do Pargo, que consumiram uma área florestal de 30 hectares, e ainda do incêndio de grandes dimensões que no dia 17 do corrente mês atingiu as freguesias da Fajã da Ovelha, Ponta do Pargo e Achadas da Cruz, consumindo uma área total de 2.484 hectares e colocando em perigo diversas habitações", refere a nota da PJ.

A polícia menciona ainda que "o suspeito, que em tempos concorreu ao curso de aspirante a bombeiro, em que chumbou nos testes, é natural da Madeira e tem 37 anos de idade" e que será hoje sujeito a interrogatório judicial conduzido pelas autoridades judiciárias na Madeira.

Na passada semana, 400 focos de incêndios surgiram em diversos pontos da ilha, com fogos considerados críticos nos concelhos do Funchal Santa Cruz, Calheta, Ribeira Brava e Porto Moniz.

Cerca de 50 habitações danificadas, dezenas de viaturas e palheiros destruídos, centenas de animais e muitas explorações agrícolas afetados pelo fogo e uma extensa área florestal consumida pelas chamas são algumas das consequências destes incêndios na Madeira.

A 20 de julho, a PJ na Madeira anunciou a detenção de outro homem de 50 anos, alegado autor do mesmo tipo de crime, na freguesia de Boaventura, concelho de S. Vicente.

Na fase de combate aos incêndios, as autoridades policiais encontraram vários objetos supostamente potenciadores da propagação de fogos, como tochas incendiárias.

Com a detenção hoje anunciada pela Polícia Judiciária, eleva-se para 26 o número de pessoas detidas como suspeitas de fogo posto no país desde o início do ano.

Durante a fase `Charlie` de combate a incêndios florestais, que se prolonga até 30 de setembro, vão estar operacionais 44 meios aéreos, 2.248 equipas de diferentes forças envolvidas, 1.982 viaturas e 9.324 elementos, reforço de mais cem efetivos e de três aeronaves em relação a 2011. "

RTP a partir da Lusa

E depois penso: como pode haver gente tão desmiolada e sem valores? -.-


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Jul 2012 às 15:11)

Incêndio em Bensafrim, Lagos. Está fumo e cheiro a queimado em Portimão.

Pelo que pude observar o fumo segue praticamente na horizontal devido ao vento que se faz sentir. Não dá para ver o sitio exacto das chamas exactamente por o fumo estar muito baixo.

Neste momento já está com 3 frentes activas.


----------



## sandra santos (30 Jul 2012 às 15:45)

GoN_dC disse:


> Incêndio em Bensafrim, Lagos. Está fumo e cheiro a queimado em Portimão.
> 
> Pelo que pude observar o fumo segue praticamente na horizontal devido ao vento que se faz sentir. Não dá para ver o sitio exacto das chamas exactamente por o fumo estar muito baixo.
> 
> Neste momento já está com 3 frentes activas.



o meu marido diz que em estombar já se sente o cheiro a queimado,e por volta da 1.30 já andavam helis no ar..


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2012 às 16:05)

Por acaso passei pela zona de Bensafrim há uns dias (estrada de bensafrim para Aljezur), e até me lembro de ter comentado com um amigo meu que aquela zona também era uma "barril de pólvora", pronto a arder... muito mato denso, seco, e em zonas de relevo por vezes complicado...

Se não o controlarem rapidamente, poderá arder uma área significativa...


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2012 às 17:00)

Felizmente que o vento está a ajudar. Não deve evoluir para norte nem para oeste...


----------



## GoN_dC (30 Jul 2012 às 17:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Por acaso passei pela zona de Bensafrim há uns dias (estrada de bensafrim para Aljezur), e até me lembro de ter comentado com um amigo meu que aquela zona também era uma "barril de pólvora", pronto a arder... muito mato denso, seco, e em zonas de relevo por vezes complicado...
> 
> Se não o controlarem rapidamente, poderá arder uma área significativa...




Este fim de semana também passei por lá e comentei o mesmo com a minha namorada. Há zonas que nem se vê o solo, só camadas de estevas e mato seco.

Neste momento o incêndio parece controlado, apenas se vê um ligeiro fumegar branco.


----------



## sandra santos (30 Jul 2012 às 18:39)

GoN_dC disse:


> Este fim de semana também passei por lá e comentei o mesmo com a minha namorada. Há zonas que nem se vê o solo, só camadas de estevas e mato seco.
> 
> Neste momento o incêndio parece controlado, apenas se vê um ligeiro fumegar branco.



ainda bem...já chega de cinzas no nosso algarve... eu digo muitas vezes se puzessem os presos e muitos meninos do RSI a limpar matas muito disto poderia ser evitado.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2012 às 22:44)

Interessante



> *Meteorologists go on-site to help crews fight forest fires*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Mais um incêndio a lavrar no Algarve desta em vez em Tôr (Loulé).



> Data  Hora  Local  Concelho  Distrito  Ponto Situação  Tipo
> 2/8  18:11  Tôr  Loulé  Faro  Em Curso  Inc. em Mato
> 2/8  18:30  Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
> 2/8  18:30  Acionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado.
> ...



Este ano é para arder tudo, nunca mais chove no Algarve seria tão bom.


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2012 às 19:53)

Hoje houve incêndio em Abrantes, mesmo às portas da cidade.

Ardeu a encosta do castelo e deve ter estado mesmo perto das muralhas.

Onde estava parecia que era mesmo aqui no pinhal perto de casa, mas felizmente (para mim) era longe ainda


----------



## dASk (2 Ago 2012 às 20:09)

Estou em Albufeira e vejo perfeitamente a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Loulé. Passei a semana passada pela serra de Tavira e tirei algumas fotos também.. Cenário desolador!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2012 às 11:24)

Todos estes fogos têm tido mão humana na sua origem e isso vale mais que qualquer risco de Incêndio...O risco de Incêndio por si só não faz os Incêndios!
Mais uma vez um grande incêndio aqui na nossa serra (caldeirão) por uma palhaçada! A origem deste fogo está a ser investigada e tudo indica que terá tido origem em queimadas (não sei de que tipo) que andaram a fazer na zona de Cachopo por causa de um tal parque Eólico que estão a montar.
O ridículo é que estes fogos, supostamente eram controlados e feitos na presença de bombeiros...
Acho que há muita gente que devia de ir limpar carvão neste país!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Ago 2012 às 11:46)

É triste...
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/aa---videos---sociedade/pego-do-inferno-algarve-chamas-incendio-tvi24/1364630-5795.html


----------



## amando96 (4 Ago 2012 às 14:37)

Triste era chegar lá quando ainda tinha a sua beleza natural e ter de literalmente andar por cima de tendas e espanhóis caídos de bêbedos para chegar à agua.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2012 às 15:06)

amando96 disse:


> Triste era chegar lá quando ainda tinha a sua beleza natural e ter de literalmente andar por cima de tendas e espanhóis caídos de bêbedos para chegar à agua.



Não são situações comparáveis ..... mas noto que cada vez mais parece existir uma degradação do turismo rural quando antes estava a tornar-se um dos pilares do turismo e uma forma de se cuidar da natureza !


----------



## trovoadas (5 Ago 2012 às 00:01)

Em relação aos Incêndios e à degradação do interior faço um convite para fazerem um passeio pela serra do caldeirão nomeadamente na zona de Silves/Loulé para poderem apreciar o que foi feito desde o grande Incêndio de 2003, depois de tanta reflexão e promessas sobre o assunto.
Quanto ao pego do Inferno nem comento...a natureza encarregou-se de tratar do assunto depois do desprezo a que as autoridades o votaram.
Bom pelo menos da 125 para baixo está tudo bom e recomenda-se...pena é a seguir ao Verão ter-se de gerir os mais de 20% de desempregados desta região.


----------



## rochas (5 Ago 2012 às 02:40)

Passados 9 anos aqui fica o ligeiro resumo. 

Perante a realidade que tem feito parte da floresta portuguesa nos últimos anos, e mais particularmente no Concelho de Oleiros que, no *Verão de 2003 *assistiu à pior época de incêndios florestais de sempre, que destruíram cerca de *20.000 hectares de floresta *da qual a *maioria da população deste Concelho subsiste*.

Resumo cronológico dos incêndios de 2003  - http://oleiros.com.sapo.pt/fogos_florestais.htm


Noticias passados 9 anos 

*Oleiros: Autarca preocupado com "barril de pólvora" que constitui ordenamento florestal do concelho *

18:50 Terça feira, 17 de julho de 2012 	

Oleiros, 17 jul (Lusa) -- A falta de ordenamento florestal das zonas áridas de Oleiros em 2003 transformou o concelho num "barril de pólvora", alertou hoje o presidente da Câmara, José Marques (PSD).
O concelho constitui, "hoje, um barril de pólvora nas áreas ardidas em 2003, por falta de ordenamento florestal", afirmou à Lusa o autarca, momentos antes de apresentar mais uma edição da Feira do Pinhal, a qual decorre de 08 a 12 de agosto, em Oleiros.
José Marques acusa os governos dos últimos oito anos de nada terem feito para reordenar a floresta nas áreas ardidas há 9 anos: "Depois do incêndio de 2003, a floresta recomeçou a crescer" e "mais de 80 por cento da área que então ardeu está a crescer desordenadamente".

Que o Governo ponha os olhos nisto e que esta situação não se repita esta situação no Algarve. 

Cumps 
rochas


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 16:45)

*Incêndio em Fonte Filipe (Loulé)*

Neste momento segundo o site da ANPC estão a combater este incêndio 100 operacionais, com 25 veículos e apoiados por 5 meios aéreos.


----------



## Agreste (6 Ago 2012 às 16:59)

Espero que não esteja a arder para norte...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2012 às 17:46)

Passou um avião bombardeiro de combate a incêndios por cima da minha cabeça e vinha do mar.


----------



## dASk (6 Ago 2012 às 18:07)

Qual é a direcção do fumo desse incêndio em Loulé? Já estou a reportar novamente de alportel! passei ontem no IC27 e nas envolventes da barragem de odeleite os pinheiros mansos que andaram a plantar há alguns anos estão cobertos de estevas e mato denso! Mais um barril de pólvora á espera de ignição. Já no concelho de Alcoutim na zona do Pereiro essas mesmas plantações estão muito bem ordenadas e limpas, mas há casos isolados nomeadamente na ribeira do vascão onde também o mato faz concorrência em altura com os pinheiros. de quem é culpa?...


----------



## amando96 (6 Ago 2012 às 18:11)

Já nem vejo fumo, não sei o vento leva tudo para Norte... vejo dois aviões pequenos a ir e vir do mar.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Ago 2012 às 01:11)

Começo a preocupar-me bastante com o número de ignições, este ano, aqui por estas zonas...
Parece que a prevenção já está a falhar redondamente e talvez a falta da presença de meios dissuasores no terreno...
Realmente a crise é desculpa para tudo neste país 

Já agora a respeito de leis que foram criadas após o ano trágico de 2003, ando em "luta" há já 3 meses com um vizinho por causa da não gestão, por parte deste da faixa combustível em redor da sua casa e que por conseguinte afecta a  minha. As árvores na propriedade deste estão literalmente em cima do telhado da minha e além disso tem uma enorme pilha de lenha (há uns 10 anos) praticamente em colada às duas casas, isto para não falar do pasto em redor do seu prédio.
Em comunicado a direcção regional de florestas, estes dizem que cabe ao proprietário cumprir o deposto no decreto lei..tal tal, com prazo máximo de 1 mês, ora isto há quase 3 meses.
Farto-me de rir com as leis de fachada que são emitidas neste país.
Bem diz a Troika que a Justiça é um dos pilares de um estado de direito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2012 às 12:27)

> *Algarve: Arguidos por incêndios*
> 
> A PJ constituiu como arguidos vários elementos da empresa de construção do parque eólico do Cachopo, em Tavira, por suspeitas de serem os responsáveis pela origem do incêndio que lavrou nesse concelho e em São Brás de Alportel, entre os dias 18 e 22 de Julho, noticiou a TVI. Tal como o ‘CM’ avançou, o fogo foi provocado por um forno de combustão lenta para a produção de carvão.
> 
> Fonte: CM



Tudo para a cadeia por muitos e bons anos para aprenderem.  Mas como é de uma grande empresa se calhar nem são culpados quando forem a tribunal. Como é hábito.


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2012 às 18:22)

Arde bem por oliveira do Hospital.

Era visível a formação de um pirocumulos.


----------



## Edward (7 Ago 2012 às 19:12)

No site da ANPC, o incêndio tem três frentes e estão mais de duzentos homens no local das chamas. Lá veio um dia mais quente para começar o inferno do costume. Ou muito me engano ou vamos ter uma semana caótica em matéria de incêndios.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2012 às 19:54)

Lousano disse:


> Arde bem por oliveira do Hospital.
> 
> Era visível a formação de um pirocumulos.



Boas, a situação é preocupante, vejo bem aqui da minha casa, neste momento três frentes ativas.


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2012 às 19:41)

Situação em Portugal Continental às 1800Z

- 4 incêncios activos (total)
- 2 fogos preocupantes






©ANPC





©Sat24/Eumetsat/Met Office

Fonte: ANPC


----------



## dASk (8 Ago 2012 às 20:42)

é impressão minha ou estão a subvalorizar o incêndio de Vimioso? desde as 13,30h activo e só tem vindo a piorar a situação... 3 frentes activas no momento e 68 bombeiros! E é assim a diferença dos incêndios perto das grandes cidades e os das zonas mais desertificadas. Se não há casas deixa-se arder...


----------



## ALV72 (8 Ago 2012 às 21:56)

Neste momento o incêndio de Serpins já deve estar quase controlado, já que de minha casa  não vejo sinais alarmantes, vento também não há, o que é bom.
Ao chegar há pouco de Coimbra apanhei o contingente de Aveiro que era composto de 8 a 10 carros.

Aqui ficam 2 ou 3 fotos 

João


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2012 às 15:34)

Em Viseu, ocorre um incêndio semiflorestal desde há cerca de 30minutos. 
Para quem tem uma leve noção da cidade, vira entre Paradinha e São Salvador, numa área que vai desde a A25 até casas, penso que deverá estar muito perto da localidade...

Depois duns 10minutos de acalmia, com fumo pouco e branco, sai agora uma colkuna espessa e negríssima...


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2012 às 18:01)

Parece que se vivem momentos complicados em Figueiró dos Vinhos, Leiria



> *Bombeiro dos Voluntários de Figueiró dos Vinhos morre a combater fogo (atualizado)*
> 
> Um bombeiro da corporação de Figueiró dos Vinhos morreu esta tarde no combate às chamas no seu concelho, disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Leiria.
> O bombeiro estava sozinho numa viatura de abastecimento de água e, quando já estava a regressar à zona de combate, depois de atestar o depósito do carro, “foi apanhado pelo fogo”, vindo a morrer.
> ...








http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/incendios


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2012 às 15:09)

Incêndio entre Vale do Lobo e Quinta do Lago 

http://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/08/incendio-lavra-numa-zona-entre-a-quinta-do-lago-e-vale-do-lobo-desde-o-inicio-da-tarde/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Ago 2012 às 20:23)

Incêndio em Chaves. 

Zona de Redial / Ventuzelos / Vilas Boas, zona de pinheiro bravo por excelência. 




> Um incêndio em Vilarinho das Paranheiras, Chaves, já consumiu várias alfaias agrícolas e um rebanho de gado com mais de 100 animais.
> 
> O comandante operacional distrital de Vila Real, Carlos Silva, disse à Lusa que o fogo, que avança em duas frentes ativas em zona de mato, também já causou «danos ligeiros» numa habitação.
> 
> ...



*TVI24*


----------



## Agreste (13 Ago 2012 às 12:20)

O enigma dos ciprestes que não ardem

Quando Barnabé Moya, Director de Florestas da Região de Valência divulgou esta imagem, os seus colegas botânicos ficaram espantados. Uma “legião” de 946 espécies de ciprestes de 9 m de altura, tinham resistido incólumes ao incêndio que arrasou no passado mês de Julho durante 5 dias aproximadamente 20 mil Ha na localidade espanhola de Andilla. A foto mostrava com nitidez a coluna de 9 mil m2 de árvores plantadas há 22 anos em Jérica, entre Valência e Castellón. Ao seu redor uma paisagem lunar, devastada, onde apenas se percebem os pinheiros mortos, carrasco, azinheiras e zimbros consumidos pela passagem das chamas. O fogo parecia ter ignorado aquela parcela verde. 

A parcela de Andilla sofreu os mesmos efeitos das árvores vizinhas.

Este mistério e as conclusões que dele se podem tirar reabriram o debate sobre a regeneração florestal. E nesse debate, alguns especialistas mostram-se partidários de empregar ciprestes como corta-fogos naturais e outros recusam a plantação de espécies estranhas ao habitat autóctone. 

A singular ilha de ciprestes de Andilla sofreu as mesmas condições adversas das árvores vizinhas: um ano de baixas precipitações e a letal regra dos três 30’s (mais de 30ºC, menos de 30% de humidade e ventos superiores a 30Km/h). Mas porque razão estas árvores não propagaram as chamas?
Não existe unanimidade entre os especialistas sobre a capacidade desta árvore para combater ou deter o fogo. O cipreste mediterrânico é uma espécie densa, que acumula poucos ramos mortos no solo e tem uma capa de manto (folhagem) delgado e compacto que conserva a humidade. Isto explicaria, segundo o Departamento Florestal de Árvores Monumentais da Região de Valência, porque razão as chamas não penetraram nas zonas mais baixas (pelo chão) pese embora o barranco de Herbasana não ser limpo há mais de uma década. 

Só arderam 12 dos 946 ciprestes, que evitaram a expansão do fogo ao interior do “jardim”.

Mais extraordinário parece ter sido o comportamento das copas, segundo Moya. Apesar dos exemplares estarem juntos, o fogo não avançou pela parte alta. Só arderam 12 árvores (1,26% do total), que evitaram que o fogo se expandisse. As chamas provocaram apenas desidratação das folhas em 10% dos ciprestes. Em poucos meses poderiam regenerar-se. “As árvores comportaram-se como uma barreira contra o fogo”, assinalou o biólogo. 

A titânica resistência do cipreste levantou a hipótese de utilizar esta espécie como aliado para combater as chamas. Uma árvore para salvar outras. “Podíamos plantá-las em lugares estratégicos, entre 3 ou 15 linhas de ciprestes, para reforçar os corta-fogos em zonas de difícil acesso”, explica Moya, que estudará a utilização desta espécie no repovoamento dos montes calcinados em Andilla.

A imagem desta ilha verde de Jérica surpreendeu os especialistas. “Sabia-se que o cipreste era utilizado como barreira acústica e corta-vento, para isolar por exemplo uma estrada mas não se conhecia a sua capacidade de resistência ao fogo. A ser assim, podemos experimentar esta árvore como barreira para proteger casas”, sugere Rafael Serrada, Vice-presidente da Sociedade de Ciências Florestais.

Aqueles que se opõem ao projecto receiam as espécies estranhas ao habitat local.

Mais céptico se mostra o seu colega Raul de la Calle, do Colégio Oficial de Engenheiros e Técnicos Florestais: “Temos de saber o que realmente se passou. O cipreste é uma espécie pouco combustível, mas de pouco combustível a que não arda… não há nenhuma árvore incombustível”, comenta o especialista.

Nicolás Lopez, botânico e técnico de conservação de espécies da Seo Birdlife, tampouco aprova o projecto de uso dos ciprestes. “Introduzir um espécie que não é autóctone é um erro, altera o ecossistema e prejudica o resto da flora”.
López acrescenta que o cipreste é uma espécie que dificulta a propagação do fogo mas também obstaculiza o crescimento de outras árvores e plantas. “A folhagem dos ciprestes liberta uma substância que acidifica o solo – similar ao eucalipto – e que impede o crescimento de manto por debaixo, pelo que o fogo não encontra combustível, o que evita que a árvore arda rapidamente até porque tem uma copa densa”. Apesar disso, López crê, como Serrada, que os ciprestes podem ter uma boa aplicação como corta-fogos em urbanizações. “Podem colocar-se 2 filas destas árvores, que se comportariam como uma barreira e também como corta-vento”.

O Plano CypFire, que estuda as qualidades desta árvore, desenvolve-se em 9 países da União Europeia.

Os ciprestes de Andilla foram plantados graças ao projecto europeu CypFire, que tem um orçamento de 1,3 milhões de euros e que está co-financiado com fundos do programa FEDER. A experiência tenta provar a tolerância destas árvores às geadas, à seca e à produção de madeira e pólen. A resistência ao fogo era apenas um aspecto particular.

A iniciativa desenvolve-se em 13 centros de investigação de 9 países (Itália, França, Portugal e Turquia, entre outros). Antes do projecto, apenas se conhecia a capacidade de sobrevivência da espécie às chamas, em laboratório. 

Em Valência reunir-se-ão no próximo dia 27 de Setembro uma trintena de especialistas internacionais para falar sobre o enigma das árvores incombustíveis. Sobre a mesa estará a questão: Porque é que os ciprestes não ardem?


----------



## Lousano (13 Ago 2012 às 18:35)

Facto muito interessante, Agreste.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2012 às 19:30)

Relatório da ANPC sobre os incêndios do Algarve.

http://www.prociv.pt/Documents/RELATORIO_TAVIRA.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Relatório da ANPC sobre os incêndios do Algarve.
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/Documents/RELATORIO_TAVIRA.pdf



Este relatório apresenta falhas muito graves no comando deste incêndio. Tirar os meios aéreos deste incêndio e mandá-los para os incêndios em Castro Marim e Alcoutim foi o maior erro que puderam ter feito. O incêndio percorrer 12 a 15 kms em 7 horas.

Deixaram arder mais de 26 mil hectares, por má coordenação, por má chefia.

Ainda bem, que o governo pediu um relatório a uma entidade independente e espero que rolem cabeças, porque senão nada vai mudar e quando houver um incêndio no Algarve vai acontecer o mesmo.

Se esta protecção civil gera mal um incêndio e deixa arder mais de 26 mil hectares. Imaginem um dia em que Portugal tenha um sismo violento, muitos morreram sem apoio e sem ajuda. Porque, a protecção civil não está preparada para sismos ou para outra catástrofe qualquer.


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2012 às 11:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este relatório apresenta falhas muito graves no comando deste incêndio. Tirar os meios aéreos deste incêndio e mandá-los para os incêndios em Castro Marim e Alcoutim foi o maior erro que puderam ter feito. O incêndio percorrer 12 a 15 kms em 7 horas.
> 
> Deixaram arder mais de 26 mil hectares, por má coordenação, por má chefia.
> 
> ...



Permita me discordar de uma parte do seu comentario...
A retirada dos meios aéreos para o(s) incendio(s) de Castro Marim foi de facto das decisões mais acertadas que poderiam ter tomado! Os meios aereos desviados para lá foram decisios para o controlo do incendio e não o terem deixado tornar se num incendio semelhante ao de Tavira!" Nesse caso seriam dois GIF's no Algarve...julgo que aí seria "ainda mais" catastrofico, quer em área ardida, em descontrolo, em pânico...
Um outro facto muito relevante que encontrei no relatório, encaixa muito bem nos comentarios que na altura fizemos neste seguimento (convido a fazerem um "apanhado" para memoria futura)...e que vai ao encontro da afirmação que faz relativamente ao avanço de 12/15 km em 7 horas! Foi durante a noite (não sei se primeira ou segunda, não estou bem certo)em que o fogo foi totalmente dominado pelo vento (Nor/Noroeste) e que teve realmente um comportamento extremo! O Relatorio tem FINALMENTE uma afirmação que, referimos aqui no forum, eles deveriam logo ter assumido a partida...o fogo estava claramente fora da capacidade de extinção, não da Protecção civil Portuguesa, mas de QUALQUER sistema de extinção de incendios mundial! 
Portanto: incendios florestais destes ja houve no passado e vão se repetir; apenas mudanças nas condições meteorologicas os detem...
Para finalizar, repetir o que foi aqui dito na altura (alguns parceiros criticaram, outros não felizmente)...a estrategia inicial era defesa de pessoas e bens pois o incendio propriamente dito não poderia ser extinto (a tal falta de capacidade de extinção) e terem 3/4 equipas UNICA e EXCLUSIVAMENTE dedicadas a análise do comportamento do fogo, analise meteorologica e busca de oportunidades de supressão da(s) cabeça(s) do incendio...
Um ate ja a todos,i.é,até ao(s) próximo(s) grande(s) incendio(s) floresta(is)l


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2012 às 12:17)

AJB disse:


> Permita me discordar de uma parte do seu comentario...
> A retirada dos meios aéreos para o(s) incendio(s) de Castro Marim foi de facto das decisões mais acertadas que poderiam ter tomado! Os meios aereos desviados para lá foram decisios para o controlo do incendio e não o terem deixado tornar se num incendio semelhante ao de Tavira!" Nesse caso seriam dois GIF's no Algarve...julgo que aí seria "ainda mais" catastrofico, quer em área ardida, em descontrolo, em pânico...
> Um outro facto muito relevante que encontrei no relatório, encaixa muito bem nos comentarios que na altura fizemos neste seguimento (convido a fazerem um "apanhado" para memoria futura)...e que vai ao encontro da afirmação que faz relativamente ao avanço de 12/15 km em 7 horas! Foi durante a noite (não sei se primeira ou segunda, não estou bem certo)em que o fogo foi totalmente dominado pelo vento (Nor/Noroeste) e que teve realmente um comportamento extremo! O Relatorio tem FINALMENTE uma afirmação que, referimos aqui no forum, eles deveriam logo ter assumido a partida...o fogo estava claramente fora da capacidade de extinção, não da Protecção civil Portuguesa, mas de QUALQUER sistema de extinção de incendios mundial!
> Portanto: incendios florestais destes ja houve no passado e vão se repetir; apenas mudanças nas condições meteorologicas os detem...
> ...



Já leu o relatório da Liga dos Bombeiros onde afirmam que nas primeiras 34 horas do incêndio andava tudo à nora. Só quando mudou o comandante e mudaram de estratégia é que o incêndio perdeu força.

Porque razão o relatório da ANPC indica 21 mil hectares, e o satélite indica mais de 26 mil hectares de área ardida.

Um incêndio com mais de 1000 bombeiros só ser controlado passados 4 dias, algo correu muito mal na orientação destes homens. Os bombeiros vão para onde lhes mandam, nem metade dos bombeiros conhecem a zona. 



> *Relatório LBP: Estratégia e coordenação falharam em Tavira e S. Brás de Alportel *
> 
> O relatório elaborado pela Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses (LBP) acerca do incêndio florestal ocorrido nos concelhos de Tavira e S. Brás de Alportel conclui ter havido falhas graves na estratégia e coordenação no comando das operações “pelo que o dispositivo de combate andou sempre atrás do incêndio em vez de se antecipar à sua evolução”. Precisa ainda que “não foi feita uma correcta identificação das necessidades e o atempado pedido de reforços”.
> 
> ...



Uma coisa que faz referência o relatório da ANPC é a falta de acessos, que eu saiba aquilo é serra, ou queriam uma auto-estrada, existem várias estradas nacionais. Agora, são quase 40 kms de onde deflagrou o incêndio e os bombeiros de Tavira.



> *Incêndios: Macário Correia refuta falta de qualidade da rede viária*
> 
> Macário Correia criticou hoje o relatório da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil sobre o incêndio ocorrido no Algarve, em julho, por colocar a culpa na qualidade da rede viária e à “conjugação de acontecimentos” externos alheios à intervenção humana.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (16 Ago 2012 às 12:39)

Quanto ao relatorio da Liga dos Bombeiros digo isto: não tem a minima sustentação técnica, aponta meramente questões factuais e não analisa em nenhum ponto os pontos fulcrais: comportamento do fogo e meteorologia local! é pura e simplesmente vergonhoso! esses senhores pensam que os incendios florestais são todos iguais! mais, criticam a estrutura da ANPC mas esquecem-se que muitos dos comandantes da ANPC são Bombeiros! critica o comandamento (ou falta dele) neste incendio por parte da ANPC mas esquece-se que os comandantes dos sectores neste incendio eram BOMBEIROS e esses eram soberanos no combate nos respectivos sectores!
é claro que não são precisas auto estradas, nem pensar, mas faço lhe um desafio: vá a QUALQUER quartel de bombeiros na sua zona e pergunte quantos metros de faixa de contenção abriram com ferramente manual; pergunte quantos metros de mangueira esticaram para o fogo...eu ate adivinho a resposta! acha mesmo que a maior parte dos bombeiros (não todos) sabe usar ferramentas manuais para combate a incendios florestais? Acha MESMO? é que sem acessos é mesmo com isso que tem que ir combater...porque esperar apenas que o Helicoptero ou o Canadair Espanhol deite agua não chega...aliás, nesses dias "choveu" mais naquela zona da serra Algarvia que de ha dois anos para cá...e foi assim que o incendio parou? Sabe a resposta!
O ponto fundamental que faltou a ANPC neste incendio foi o seguinte: quando o ataque inicial falhou deveriam ter analisado LOGO o potencial de destruição (ha que em tese poderiam arder) e a meteo das horas seguintes! aí, veriam que tinham um grande problema em mãos e em vez de injectarem 1000 Homens no incendio (alguns nem trabalharam) deveriam ter colocado menos, mas que se adequassem à tipologia do incendio! as máquinas de rastos deveriam ter ido mais cedo; as equipas de analise e uso do fogo deveriam ter ido mais cedo e em maior numero...
mas infelizmente o que "vende" é o numero de meios materiais  e humanos...e depois pedirem as "cabeças" de quem comanda e encomendarem relatorios e mais relatorios quando ja se sabe o que aconteceu e que deveria ter sido feito 8e não foi)...
depois vem um senhor, altamente qualificado e iluminado, o Sr. presidente da liga dos bombeiros, dizer que da parte da ANPC foi tudo mal feito e que os bombeiros é que são os herois e é ue são os bons e tal...ele esquece-se que ha uns anos quando não exisria ANPC e os Bombeiros é que "mandavam" havia incendios tão ou maisgravosos que este, ele esquece-se que quando fala em falta de prevenção tá a dar tiros nos dois pés e nas pernas, pois ele enquanto presidente de uma camara (Poiares) não cumpre nem faz cumprir a legislação e da cobertura a usos indevidos do fogo por parte de alguns bombeiros sem qualquer qualificação para tal...
A não ser que tivessem sido todos qualificados para tal com base na "experiencia" e foram a lusofona...
Enfim, nem vale a pena...


----------



## trovoadas (17 Ago 2012 às 17:09)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao relatorio da Liga dos Bombeiros digo isto: não tem a minima sustentação técnica, aponta meramente questões factuais e não analisa em nenhum ponto os pontos fulcrais: comportamento do fogo e meteorologia local! é pura e simplesmente vergonhoso! esses senhores pensam que os incendios florestais são todos iguais! mais, criticam a estrutura da ANPC mas esquecem-se que muitos dos comandantes da ANPC são Bombeiros! critica o comandamento (ou falta dele) neste incendio por parte da ANPC mas esquece-se que os comandantes dos sectores neste incendio eram BOMBEIROS e esses eram soberanos no combate nos respectivos sectores!
> é claro que não são precisas auto estradas, nem pensar, mas faço lhe um desafio: vá a QUALQUER quartel de bombeiros na sua zona e pergunte quantos metros de faixa de contenção abriram com ferramente manual; pergunte quantos metros de mangueira esticaram para o fogo...eu ate adivinho a resposta! acha mesmo que a maior parte dos bombeiros (não todos) sabe usar ferramentas manuais para combate a incendios florestais? Acha MESMO? é que sem acessos é mesmo com isso que tem que ir combater...porque esperar apenas que o Helicoptero ou o Canadair Espanhol deite agua não chega...aliás, nesses dias "choveu" mais naquela zona da serra Algarvia que de ha dois anos para cá...e foi assim que o incendio parou? Sabe a resposta!
> O ponto fundamental que faltou a ANPC neste incendio foi o seguinte: quando o ataque inicial falhou deveriam ter analisado LOGO o potencial de destruição (ha que em tese poderiam arder) e a meteo das horas seguintes! aí, veriam que tinham um grande problema em mãos e em vez de injectarem 1000 Homens no incendio (alguns nem trabalharam) deveriam ter colocado menos, mas que se adequassem à tipologia do incendio! as máquinas de rastos deveriam ter ido mais cedo; as equipas de analise e uso do fogo deveriam ter ido mais cedo e em maior numero...
> mas infelizmente o que "vende" é o numero de meios materiais  e humanos...e depois pedirem as "cabeças" de quem comanda e encomendarem relatorios e mais relatorios quando ja se sabe o que aconteceu e que deveria ter sido feito 8e não foi)...
> ...



Totalmente de acordo! Já agora acrescentar que ontem fui dar uma olhadela à  área ardida e posso dizer que é uma zona dificílima ou quase impossível para combater um incêndio quando ele toma, e como tomou, grandes proporções.
A única coisa a fazer era mesmo não ter sobrestimado o seu potencial destrutivo logo nas primeiras horas, e actuar de forma inteligente e com os meios adequados. A mim sempre me disseram que quantidade não é sinónimo de qualidade. Já agora a título de exemplo, no Algarve, e com a área florestal que tem(sim porque isto não é só praia...), penso que não há equipas de bombeiros sapadores florestais de raíz. No combate a fogos desta dimensão só as mangueiras não chegam... Há tanto mas tanto trabalho a fazer nesta área, mas parece que é só mais uma área em que estamos mal e atrasados para aí uns 30 anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2012 às 16:22)

*Última hora: Incêndio a norte de Olhão*

Neste momento, está a lavrar um incêndio de pequenas dimensões, a norte de Olhão, já vi passar os bombeiros de Olhão, os de Faro e dois jipes dos GiP's da GNR.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2012 às 18:00)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Protecção-Civil/299348498182?ref=stream


----------



## amando96 (23 Ago 2012 às 18:31)

Houve um fogo pequeno por cá há pouco mesmo quase dentro da vila, ainda veio um heli mas arrumou o balde e abalou, deram conta dele rápido.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2012 às 13:36)

Incêndio na Quinta do Repouso, Vila Franca de Xira, com quatro frentes activas, o fumo já chega aqui.


----------



## AJB (31 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

Este fim de semana e principalmente para a semana antevejo situações complicadas em Portugal...vamos ver, mas a tipologia do incendio florestal de Tavira (não digo em área, apenas no tipo, no motor do incendio) vai-se repetir...julgo que poderemos infelizmente ter incendios de grande dimensão (área superior a 500 ha, os chamados GIF's)...


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

*Fogo perto de casas em V. F. de Xira*


> Fogo começou em mato, mas depressa avançou para junto das casas
> 
> Quase 250 bombeiros combatiam às 13:20 três incêndios no continente, um dos quais, em Vila Franca de Xira, está perto de casas, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> ...


----------



## CptRena (31 Ago 2012 às 19:34)

Boas tardes, (ou não)

Ainda nem o calor veio a sério e já estamos a arder (Litoral-Interior Norte-Centro).

Imagem Satélite - Visivel




©EUMETSAT





Fonte: ANPC/CNOS


----------



## ALV72 (31 Ago 2012 às 21:34)

Incêndio na zona de Góis, penso eu, começou há uma hora +-.
Já passaram para lá os bombeiros de Poiares e Penacova.

João


----------



## Estação SP (1 Set 2012 às 13:55)

Incendio na Gafanha da Nazaré que deu inicio as 13:15
Neste momento já  está a ser circunscrito, estao os bombeiros no local para ver se há reacendimento.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Set 2012 às 14:05)

Incendio em *Salgueiro*, destrito de Aveiro.
O fumo já está a tapar o sol.
Já estao a intervir os canadair, estao a carregar a água na ria de Aveiro (entre a Barra e São Jacinto)

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx












Da parte da tarde vou para os Moitinhos fica muito perto de Salgueiro vou tentar ver se tiro umas fotos depois.


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2012 às 14:26)

E de repente o céu ficou encoberto. A luz do sol amarelo-acastanhado. Não se vê ainda bem na imagem de satélite, mas a lista de fogos da ANPC já é grande. Provavelmente o shear não deixa o fumo subir muito e está a arrastá-lo para o litoral.

Segundo a ANPC/CNOS, às 1400J estavam 14 fogos em curso, sendo 5 preocupantes (incluido nestes últimos está o de Salgueiro em Águeda, Aveiro)





Fonte:Site da Proteção Civil


----------



## Edward (2 Set 2012 às 14:45)

Ontem muito fumo, cheiro a queimado e cinzas no ar em Torres Vedras por causa do incêndio em Óbidos. De manhã já não se via quase nada, mas agora vê-se muito fumo preto vindo da área do incêndio!


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2012 às 15:06)

De minha casa avisto dois incêndios de dimensões já consideráveis, um pertissimo de Mangualde, outro mais para os lados de Povolide.

O 3º incêncdio que se avista, o de Nelas, parece estar a perder pujança.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 15:12)

Boas, aqui perto deflagrou agora um incêndio mas não sei precisar o nome da terra, ainda não está no site da Protecção Civil


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 15:13)

Pinheirinho - Oliveira do Hospital


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Set 2012 às 15:31)




----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2012 às 16:38)

A situação está a ficar feia
Como é possivel ver na imagem de satélite, a incidência é no centro norte do país.


----------



## Nickname (2 Set 2012 às 16:52)

O fumo do incêndio de Mangualde está a alastrar-se e está bem mais espesso, parece estar a piorar a situação, felizmente não há vento.

Consigo vislumbrar 4 incêndios distintos, como se pode comprovar pela página da protecção civil, um em Viseu, dois em Mangualde e um em Nelas


----------



## CptRena (2 Set 2012 às 18:03)

Canais de Noticiarios (SICN, TVI24) abrem jornal das 18 com os incêndios que assolam Portugal continental.

22 fogos segundo a ANPC

Auto-estrada A25 (Aveiro-Vilar Formoso) fecha devido ao incêndio em Mangualde.


----------



## Edward (2 Set 2012 às 18:31)

Em relação ao incêndio em Óbidos, parece tudo muito mais calmo, pelo menos já não se avista nenhuma coluna de fumo negro. Esperemos que não hajam mais reacendimentos, o que será difícil dadas as previsões do tempo


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 18:58)

Fui a janela e vi uma nuvem cinzenta a Sueste e decidi ir a um sitio onde dê-se para ver tudo, neste caso sem casas á frente e reparei que existe um incêndio que neste momento está  activo a Sudeste/su-sudeste de Espinho aproximadamente 30 km daqui, mas eu gostava de saber onde fica ao certo esse local.
Alguem Sabe?

Aqui vai umas fotos do momento a Sudeste/su-sudeste de Espinho.











É um Grande Incêndio que se está a deflagrar, a nuvem de fumo está cada vez maior, espero que consigam apagá-lo rapidamente .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Fui a janela e vi uma nuvem cinzenta a Sueste e decidi ir a um sitio onde dê-se para ver tudo, neste caso sem casas á frente e reparei que existe um incêndio que neste momento está  activo a Sudeste/su-sudeste de Espinho aproximadamente 30 km daqui, mas eu gostava de saber onde fica ao certo esse local.
> Alguem Sabe?
> 
> Aqui vai umas fotos do momento a Sudeste/su-sudeste de Espinho.
> ...



Assilho, Albergaria-a-Velha ou Salgueiro, Águeda.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 19:22)

É este mesmo, que vejo através da janela, agora saber onde fica, se alguém souber que diga? 
Para mim acho que é o de Salgueiro, Águeda.

O que está assinalado é o que vejo.





Fui dar uma espreitada pela janela e cada vez a nuvem de fumo está maior e continua escura.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Set 2012 às 19:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> É este mesmo, que vejo através da janela, agora saber onde fica, se alguém souber que diga?
> Para mim acho que é o de Salgueiro, Águeda.
> 
> O que está assinalado é o que vejo.
> ...



Sim é em Salgueiro. Mas encontra-se incendios tambem em Sever de Vouva e Albergaria a Velha.


----------



## Estação SP (2 Set 2012 às 19:40)

Hoje tem sido um dia mesmo arrepiante para os bombeiros.

Quando estava para sair de casa para ir a casa dos meus avós deparei-me que estava um incendio novamente na Gafanha da Nazaré. está assinalado com uma circulo vermelho na foto.







Esta foto foi tirado no caminho.







Este é o cenário que ainda se encontra agora lá fora.







Os canadairs ainda nao pararam hoje, carregam normalmente na Ria de Aveiro quando anda fogo por perto.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Aqui vai uma foto agora da nuvem de fumo que se vê perfeitamente a Sul.


----------



## Teles (2 Set 2012 às 22:56)

Umas fotos do fumo do incêndio em Ourém:


----------



## kelinha (3 Set 2012 às 01:48)

A vista de Pombal à bocado era esta:






Hoje na A1 vislumbrei o incêndio do concelho de Ourém, mas já perto da área de serviço de Leiria. 

Segundo o site da protecção civil, o concelho de Ourém e o de Pombal não distam muito um do outro, se se encontram é o pandemónio :/


----------



## CptRena (3 Set 2012 às 09:07)

Isto está muito mau. O incêndio em Águeda não dá tréguas, segue com 4 frentes activas, segundo o site da ANPC, e o de Albergaria-a-Velha com 2 frentes. O céu está cheio de fumo e o ar com muito cheiro a queimado, principalmente no rés-do-chão da casa, onde se sente muito o cheiro.

Valores às 0800J

14 fogos em curso





Fonte: Site da ANPC


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2012 às 09:19)

A lamentar infelizmente já uma vítima mortal... Um habitante de Resouro, Ourém (Informação ANPC).


----------



## supercell (3 Set 2012 às 10:16)

Reacendeu um, penso que seja o de Albergaria-a-velha.


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 10:46)

Esta semana, como se adivinhava, vai ser o grande teste ao dispositivo de combate a incendios florestais, ou melhor o grande teste ao País pois Proteccao Civil somos todos, mesmo todos...
Infelizmente havera muitos reacendimentos, muitas novas ignições e muitos incendios de grandes dimensões...acredito que esta semana vai ser o primeiro e ultimo grande teste do ano... a ver vamos...esperemos que não haja mais vitimas a lamentar, esperemos mesmo que não...mas não vai ser uma semana nada fácil...pena é que o governo e grande parte da população só se lembre desta problemática quando as chamas entram pelas TV's...
Quero ver se vão encomendar mais algum relatório, como o de Tavira...
o grande relatório que deveriam ouvir é o que vários especialistas florestais andam a dizer ha anos...e não o que os "especialistas" dizem quando arde por todo o lado...enfim, país miserabilista este que acha que a "falta de meios e acessos é que dificulta o combate ás chamas"...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 11:34)

Trânsito cortado na EN17 em Arganil e no IC06 entre Arganil e Catraia dos Poços devido ao incêndio de Tábua que segue com 4 frentes activas.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2012 às 11:50)

Falta vigilância neste país, os meios de combate a incêndios nesta altura deviam andar todos ou quase todos pelas florestas e matas de Portugal para uma rápida intervenção, não digo só os Bombeiros, mas também a GNR e a Proteção Civil.


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 11:51)

Brunomc disse:


> Falta vigilância neste país, os meios de combate a incêndios nesta altura deviam andar todos ou quase todos pelas florestas e matas de Portugal para uma rápida intervenção, não digo só os Bombeiros, mas também a GNR e a Proteção Civil.



Mas a Protecção Civil somos todos, todos mesmo...tu, eu, os colegas do forum...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 12:08)

Segundo a SIC Notícias, um helicóptero pesado de combate a incêndios caiu no concelho de Ourém. 

Este incêndio que ao início da manhã tinha apenas uma frente, desde as 11h00 que possui 4 frentes de fogo activas.


----------



## Edward (3 Set 2012 às 12:26)

As coisas pelo distrito de Santarém não parecem nada fáceis! O incêndio de Ourém tem agora 4 frentes activas e o de Tomar 3!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Set 2012 às 12:32)

A neve de verão: CINZAS E FOLHAS QUEIMADAS!
Aqui em Leiria o céu está coberto de cinzas, o ar está irrespirável e este ventinho seco e quente de nordeste também não ajuda nada.
A zona de Ourém deve estar um autentico inferno!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 12:45)

O heli que caiu em Ourém:





__________________
__________________
Incêndio de Tondela de novo activo.
__________________
__________________


> *Pastor bêbado suspeito de atear fogo com isqueiro*
> 
> PJ deteve homem, de 48 anos, por crime de incêndio florestal no Fundão
> 
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendios-incendiarios-pj-pastor-fogos-tvi24/1372149-4071.html


----------



## supercell (3 Set 2012 às 12:53)

Só fumo no ar, 1 grande incêndio em Albergaria.


----------



## ALV72 (3 Set 2012 às 13:59)

Em Poiares é fumo por todo o lado principalmente do Incêndio de Tábua.
Aqui fica uma foto tirada do cimo da Serra do S. Pedro EN 17 - Arganil.






João


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2012 às 14:11)

Basta um calorzinho a mais e temos o país todo em chamas. A salvação foi o Verão mais fresco no Norte e Centro senão ardia tudo. Ninguém limpa os terrenos e depois gritam acudam acudam que o teu pai é bombeiro. Depois, os bombeiros é que têem que salvar as casas e os bens porque nunca se lembram a limparem o mato à porta de casa.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 14:14)

Espinho está a arder, a sirene dos bombeiros tocou á cerca de 10 minutos.

O incendio situa-se em Guetim perto da A41, vou la agora ver se tiro algumas fotografias, este tempo sufoca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 14:19)

Deflagra agora um incêndio na Zona de Unhos, segundo me informou a agente da ANPC que atendeu o meu telefonema para o 117.










O incêndio deve já estar praticamente extinto, pois pouco é o fumo que ainda se vê, e o que é visível é branco.

_______
_______


> *Portugal vai pedir apoio a Mecanismo Europeu de Proteção Civil*
> A Proteção Civil portuguesa vai pedir o apoio do Mecanismo Europeu de Proteção Civil perante a atual situação operacional em Portugal, onde o fogo mais preocupante continua a lavrar em Ourém.
> 
> Este mecanismo, segundo a página da Proteção Civil na Internet, destina-se a reforçar a cooperação em intervenções de socorro que exijam intervenções urgentes, quer dentro da união europeia, quer noutros países.
> ...


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2749467


----------



## amando96 (3 Set 2012 às 14:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Basta um calorzinho a mais e temos o país todo em chamas. A salvação foi o Verão mais fresco no Norte e Centro senão ardia tudo. Ninguém limpa os terrenos e depois gritam acudam acudam que o teu pai é bombeiro. Depois, os bombeiros é que têem que salvar as casas e os bens porque nunca se lembram a limparem o mato à porta de casa.



E depois ainda são criticados porque "não fazem bem o trabalho deles..."


----------



## F_R (3 Set 2012 às 14:29)

Bastante fumo no ar devido aos incêndios de Tomar e Ourém


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 14:45)

Incêndios visíveis na imagem do satélite "Terra", da NASA, de hoje:





Edit 14h55: O tráfego aéreo em Lisboa está a ser «desviado» para a pista 35. Talvez estejam a desviar-se do fumo/cinzas do incêndio de Unhos.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Set 2012 às 15:01)

O céu está a ficar completamente encoberto com uma nuvem gigante de incêndio. E com estes 34ºC está muito calor mesmo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 15:04)

AndréFrade disse:


> O céu está a ficar completamente encoberto com uma nuvem gigante de incêndio. E com estes 34ºC está muito calor mesmo.



Deve ser do de Unhos, está com 2 frentes activas e conta com um helicóptero de ataque inicial.

O tráfego aéreo em Lisboa está mesmo a ser realizado na pista 35, as aeronaves deverão estar a evitar o fumo/cinzas provenientes desse incêndio.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 15:17)

Tenho novas informaçoes sobre os incendios e varias fotos.

Neste momento as sirenes tocam.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 15:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tenho novas informaçoes sobre os incendios e varias fotos.
> 
> Neste momento as sirenes tocam.



E as informações não partilhas? Olha que se for tarde demais nós já não queremos
______

Incêndios de Loures e Figueira da Foz dominados.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 15:31)

Aqui vão algumas fotos dos incendios que se estão a deflagrar neste momento(fotos tiradas há 10 minutos).
Estas fotografias foram tiradas em Anta, num miradouro durante a minha caçada.
Consegui ver 5 incêndios, todos a menos de 10 km daqui de Espinho.

Nogueira da Regedoura, Santa maria da feira






Possivelmente nos Carvalhos ou Serra de Canelas





Fiães, Santa maria da feira









São João da Madeira, possivelmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 15:36)

Miguel96 disse:


>



Aparentemente um Pirocumulos, bem apanhado
________
________



> *COMUNICADO *
> 
> Perante a gravíssima situação de catástrofe vivida no nosso concelho, devido à expansão descontrolada de um incêndio que deflagrou ao inicio da tarde de ontem numa freguesia do norte do mesmo e que já se encontra com várias frentes espalhadas por grande parte das restantes freguesias, vem o Município de Ourém, apelar à solidariedade de todos os munícipes e empresas locais.
> 
> ...



http://www.cm-ourem.pt/index.php/inicio/102-municipio/1079-comunicado.html
_______
_______
Incêndio de Tábua dominado.


----------



## Edward (3 Set 2012 às 15:47)

Neste momento consigo avistar um foco de incêndio a nordeste na região de Torres Vedras. Parece que é na região do Ramalhal ou Campelos!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2012 às 15:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aparentemente um Pirocumulos, bem apanhado



Parece ser um Pirocumulos e achei graça,  mas de facto é um incêndio porque passados 2 minutos ao ter tirado essa fotografia, desapareceu devido á mudança e aumento da velocidade do vento.

Mas foi um belo apanhado e uma boa caçada ao fogos florestais!


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2012 às 16:08)

Miguel96 disse:


> Parece ser um Pirocumulos e achei graça,  mas de facto é um incêndio



Uma nota... é um pirocumulos de facto. Os pirocumulos só se formam em incêndios (ou actividade vulcânica se for o caso), daí o seu nome.


----------



## vagas (3 Set 2012 às 16:34)

Enfim é triste ver o que se esta a passar, mas tenho uma duvida que é feito da rapaziada da feb? É que em 270 operacionais nas minhas contas estao 60 no terreno , valerá apena largar tanto dinheiro com a força? não me entra na cabeça tal ideia

Cumprimentos


----------



## Angelstorm (3 Set 2012 às 16:41)

Estou na zona de Tomar e simplesmente isto está um inferno. Desde ontem que os incêndios não dão tréguas a bombeiros e populações, com as chamas a rondar muitas habitações. Onde estou não tem parado de "chover" cinza durante todo o dia e por vezes o sol fica encoberto com tanto fumo e não parece estar nada a melhorar.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do que se se está a passar atualmente:


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 17:13)

A Proteção Civil (PC) vai pedir o apoio do Mecanismo Europeu de Proteção Civil por causa da atual situação operacional em Portugal, onde o fogo mais preocupante continua a lavrar em Ourém, revelou nesta segunda-feira esta entidade em comunicado. 

Este mecanismo, segundo a página oficial da PC na internet, destina-se a reforçar a cooperação em intervenções de socorro que exijam operações urgentes, quer dentro da União Europeia, quer noutros países e pode, por exemplo, «criar um Centro de Informação e Vigilância na Comissão Europeia para acompanhar o desenrolar dos acontecimentos e pronto a intervir imediatamente», assim como mobilizar «equipas de avaliação e de coordenação que poderão ser enviadas no mais breve espaço de tempo possível de acordo com as necessidades».

«O Mecanismo Europeu de Proteção Civil foi já ativado por inúmeras ocasiões de emergência real, sendo de destacar o sismo na Argélia (2003), as cheias no sul de França (2003), o sismo no Irão (2003), o sismo em Marrocos (2004), os incêndios florestais em Portugal (2003, 2004 e 2005) e o tsunami no sudoeste asiático, entre outros», pode ler-se no site da PC.
14:17 - 03-09-2012

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=350615


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 17:17)

Dez fogos ativos combatidos por 1000 bombeiros

O incêndio em Ourém, distrito de Santarém, que já provocou uma vítima mortal, mobiliza neste momento um total 452 operacionais, entre eles 378 bombeiros, cinco operacionais do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR.

No apoio ao combate a este fogo, o mais preocupante, que lavra desde as 12.20 de domingo, estão ainda 123 veículos operacionais e um helicóptero de ataque inicial.


 


Novos focos de incêndio deflagraram em São Gemil, (Tondela/Viseu), em Lugar Laranjal, (Marco de Canaveses/Porto) e Cabeça do Miguel (Vidigueira/Beja)

Ativos permanecem os incêndios em Salgueiro, concelho de Águeda, Carragozela, em Seia, Carapinha (Tábua), Amoreita (Tomar) e Albergaria-a-Velha, em Aveiro.

O incêndio na região de Tábua, que mobiliza 286 operacionais, 61 veículos operacionais e três helicópteros de ataque inicial, obrigou ao corte do trânsito no IC6, entre Arganil e Catraio dos Poços, por motivos de segurança - no caso devido ao fumo.

No total mais de 1000 operacionais combatem os fogos no território nacional.

11:05 - 03-09-2012

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=350589


----------



## Nickname (3 Set 2012 às 18:03)

Consigo avistar fumo de 6 incêndios distintos, pelo que verifiquei na página da protecção civil, são eles o de Aguiar da Beira, Mangualde, Seia, dois em Tondela e um em Viseu (concelho).

O mais grave parece-me ser o de Aguiar da Beira( que ainda fica a quase 30km em linha recta).
Uma grande cortina de fumo cobre todo o horizonte a nordeste.

E parece estar a iniciar-se um para os lados de Penalva do Castelo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 18:03)

Incêndio em Ourém: chamas ameaçam aldeia de Vale Ruge-Água. Já consumiu uma fábrica e duas casas devolutas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Set 2012 às 18:46)

O fumo tomou conta da grande Lisboa. O Tejo está coberto por um denso manto poveniente dos vários incêndios que têm assolado o continente desde ontem.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2012 às 18:55)

boas
a
aqui avisto uma data de incêndios, 1 em Alvarim (Tondela) já esta bem perto de S. joaninho (Santa Comba Dão) terra dos meus pais.  a ver a evolução nas próximas horas. 

vejo a coluna de fumo para os lados de Tabua
e vejo o de Seia bastante bem, que já arde deste ontem de tarde. a coluna de fumo é tao intensa que provoca cúmulos.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2012 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,

Sai para um café e verifiquei que paira sobre o Marques de Pombal uma névoa de fumo horrrível. Cheira a incêndio e a devastação


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2012 às 20:00)

Esta tarde.












Fonte


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 20:26)

O de Seia esta enorme, um amigo meu que esta na encosta da Serra disse-me que tem três frentes uma em Carragozela, outra vai em direcção a Loriga. Andam 234 bombeiros e outros a apoiar 56 homens, 76 veiculos


----------



## dASk (3 Set 2012 às 20:32)

Inacreditável número de frentes que há neste momento por apagar no nosso país! É um facto que temos muitos homens e meios parados pelo país e decidimos primeiro por pedir ajuda à Europa. O que fazem os helis e os c130 da força aérea?


----------



## dASk (3 Set 2012 às 20:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso que essas aeronaves não são de transporte de água, mas sim de busca, salvamento e transporte de homens/bens materiais.


 
Existem kit's de combate a incêndios na base aérea do Montijo para serem instalados nas aeronaves!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2012 às 20:55)

A Espanha e a França vão enviar canadiers. Já afirmei aqui e volto a afirmar que Portugal pode ter muitos meios aéreos, mas se tivesse 1 ou 2 canadiers seria muito melhor. Estamos sempre dependentes dos países europeus, foi assim no enorme incêndio em Tavira, em que os canadiers espanhóis deram uma enorme ajuda no combate ao fogo. Agora, que o Centro do país arde por  todo o lado, lá estamos nós a pedinchar os canadiers. Todos os países do mediterrânio têem Canadiers só Portugal não tem. 

Acho com o dinheiro que deitaram fora no Aeroporto de Beja se investissem em Canadiers seria muito melhor aplicado do que em coisas inúteis e que não servem em nada o país.


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 21:01)

dASk disse:


> Existem kit's de combate a incêndios na base aérea do Montijo para serem instalados nas aeronaves!





http://baseaerea3.blogspot.pt/2010_08_01_archive.html


----------



## jonhfx (3 Set 2012 às 21:02)

dASk disse:


> Existem kit's de combate a incêndios na base aérea do Montijo para serem instalados nas aeronaves!



Não defendendo ninguém, mas sempre que é para fazer cortes, faz-se nas forças armadas. Kit's com 20 anos e nunca usados devem de estar  "podres". 
Aconselho a dar uma vista de olhos neste forum ( desculpem lá a "publicidade"):
http://www.forumdefesa.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=10072


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 21:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Espanha e a França vão enviar canadiers. Já afirmei aqui e volto a afirmar que Portugal pode ter muitos meios aéreos, mas se tivesse 1 ou 2 canadiers seria muito melhor. Estamos sempre dependentes dos países europeus, foi assim no enorme incêndio em Tavira, em que os canadiers espanhóis deram uma enorme ajuda no combate ao fogo. Agora, que o Centro do país arde por  todo o lado, lá estamos nós a pedinchar os canadiers. Todos os países do mediterrânio têem Canadiers só Portugal não tem.
> 
> Acho com o dinheiro que deitaram fora no Aeroporto de Beja se investissem em Canadiers seria muito melhor aplicado do que em coisas inúteis e que não servem em nada o país.



Espanha tem uma disponibilidade de meios aéreos (canadairs, Kamovs, sokoll, etc) enorme, enorme mesmo e não foi por isso que em Valencia deixaram de arder 50000 ha em dois incendios, ou em Castrocontrigo (Castilla e Leon) 12000 ha dias, ou em Malaga com 6000 ha, ou...ha mais exemplos ate perfazer 170000 ha...
Caros membros do forum, reparem que estamos todos a ter um deja vu do incendio de Tavira, certo?! O que mudou? Apenas e só o local e o combustivel que arde...de resto tudo igual (fogos dominados pelo vento durante a madrugada e manha, que ha tarde se tornamfogos topograficos...)! Este filme ja vimos em Tavira e estamos a voltar a ver...disse isso num post na passada semana...
Fora da capacidade de extinção, é o que esta a acontecer em Tomar, Seia, Ourém, Viseu...isto vai acabar la para sabado/Domingo (se as previsões meteo se confirmarem)...ate la em 1º defesa de pessoas e bens e tentar conter os flancos frios dos incendios florestais...


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2012 às 21:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Espanha e a França vão enviar canadiers. Já afirmei aqui e volto a afirmar que Portugal pode ter muitos meios aéreos, mas se tivesse 1 ou 2 canadiers seria muito melhor. Estamos sempre dependentes dos países europeus, foi assim no enorme incêndio em Tavira, em que os canadiers espanhóis deram uma enorme ajuda no combate ao fogo. Agora, que o Centro do país arde por  todo o lado, lá estamos nós a pedinchar os canadiers. Todos os países do mediterrânio têem Canadiers só Portugal não tem.
> 
> Acho com o dinheiro que deitaram fora no Aeroporto de Beja se investissem em Canadiers seria muito melhor aplicado do que em coisas inúteis e que não servem em nada o país.



Num País como Portugal que está no topo da lista dos  Países da Europa  com mais fogos florestais realmente não se entende a falta dos Canadairs...só o dinheiro que se gastou em submarinos inúteis e noutras coisas já chegava e sobrava de longe para comprar uns 3 ou 4 canadairs...

Mas neste País há muito a tendência de comprar o que não é necessário/útil e com aplicações práticas... por isso estamos como estamos.... 


Gostava de estar enganado, mas parece-me que em Portugal há interesses obscuros que querem que a floresta arda...

São demasiadas deflagrações por dia, em várias zonas, durante a noite, será só obra de pirómanos ( doentes mentais) ?

Ou estes actos criminosos serão praticados por pessoas que de doentes mentais não têm nada, mas servem outros interesses? Sendo pagos para isso?

Muito estranho.


----------



## dASk (3 Set 2012 às 21:18)

Pois e para mim esta ideia de melhorar os meios é um absurdo! Será que ninguém entende que tem que se apostar em grande é na prevenção?


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 21:20)

Com o meu anterior post não quero dizer que tanto faz ter ou não ter canadairs...não é isso! Claro que ter seria muito bom, mas infelizmente o país não tem possibilidades...
mas mais importantes que canadairs, eram os programas que existiam de formação para técnicos florestais em analise e uso do fogo...tudo foi interrompido e agora temos pseudo gaufs...enfim!
Combater este tipo de incendios florestais "ollhos nos olhos" ou "agarra-los pelos cornos" é suicidio!!!!!!
é aí que a analise do incendio faz a diferença! É aí que falhamos, pois só nos lembramos da analise quando ja estao injectados 300 bombeiros no fogo e não o apagam...a nossa sorte, este ano, é que este evento (com esta sinoptica) "só" vai ter a duração de 1 semana, 1,5 semana...a costa leste de Espanha levou com ventos de Oeste semanas a fio e por varias vezes...coitados...estavamos nós aqui a queixar do vento de Oeste e Nortadas e eles a levar esse tempo todo com a "tramuntana"...


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 21:25)

Snifa disse:


> Num País como Portugal que está no topo da lista dos  Países da Europa  com mais fogos florestais realmente não se entende a falta dos Canadairs...só o dinheiro que se gastou em submarinos inúteis e noutras coisas já chegava e sobrava de longe para comprar uns 3 ou 4 canadairs...
> 
> Mas neste País há muito a tendência de comprar o que não é necessário/útil e com aplicações práticas... por isso estamos como estamos....
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2012 às 21:26)

AJB disse:


> Espanha tem uma disponibilidade de meios aéreos (canadairs, Kamovs, sokoll, etc) enorme, enorme mesmo e não foi por isso que em Valencia deixaram de arder 50000 ha em dois incendios, ou em Castrocontrigo (Castilla e Leon) 12000 ha dias, ou em Malaga com 6000 ha, ou...ha mais exemplos ate perfazer 170000 ha...
> Caros membros do forum, reparem que estamos todos a ter um deja vu do incendio de Tavira, certo?! O que mudou? Apenas e só o local e o combustivel que arde...de resto tudo igual (fogos dominados pelo vento durante a madrugada e manha, que ha tarde se tornamfogos topograficos...)! Este filme ja vimos em Tavira e estamos a voltar a ver...disse isso num post na passada semana...
> Fora da capacidade de extinção, é o que esta a acontecer em Tomar, Seia, Ourém, Viseu...isto vai acabar la para sabado/Domingo (se as previsões meteo se confirmarem)...ate la em 1º defesa de pessoas e bens e tentar conter os flancos frios dos incendios florestais...



Claro, que a Espanha teve incêndios gigantescos. Portugal teve um de 26000 ha e espera para ver a área ardida esta semana e vamos superar os 200000 ha. Portugal não aprendeu nada com os anos de 2003 e 2005. Quando o combate não é bem estruturado no início do incêndio, os incêndios tornam-se gigantescos. No incêndio em Tavira mudaram a estratégia ao 3º dia de incêndio, só aí é que o incêndio começou a ser dominado. 

Querem apostar como as críticas dos bombeiros vão ser as mesmas que aconteceu em Tavira. 

Se este ano não rolarem umas cabeças na Protecção Civil no futuro será tudo igual e nunca aprendemos nada com os erros.


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 21:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Claro, que a Espanha teve incêndios gigantescos. Portugal teve um de 26000 ha e espera para ver a área ardida esta semana e vamos superar os 200000 ha. Portugal não aprendeu nada com os anos de 2003 e 2005. Quando o combate não é bem estruturado no início do incêndio, os incêndios tornam-se gigantescos. No incêndio em Tavira mudaram a estratégia ao 3º dia de incêndio, só aí é que o incêndio começou a ser dominado.
> 
> Querem apostar como as críticas dos bombeiros vão ser as mesmas que aconteceu em Tavira.
> 
> Se este ano não rolarem umas cabeças na Protecção Civil no futuro será tudo igual e nunca aprendemos nada com os erros.



Não vás por aí..
Em Tavira a estratégianão mudou ao 3º dia...em Tavira houve estrategia ao 3º dia pois ate la defenderam a todo o custo pessoas e bens! ao 3º dia houve uma grande ajuda que foi a mudança de vento que deixou de soprar de Norte e consolidaram a cauda para evitar que esta se tornasse na frente principal...
um dos problemas cá, sinceramente é o que acho, é que se pedem cabeças por tudo e por nada...pediu se do comandante da PC do Algarve antes, agora vamos pedir de Santarem, Viseu, Aveiro, Guarda...??????
Calma...repara que por essa ordem de ideias, em Espanha, a Catalunha (são sem duvida os mestres na analise de incendios)ja tinham ido todos para a rua...
em Outubro ha que avaliar, ha que preparar e ver onde se falhou, mas sem caça as bruxas!!!!!


----------



## AJB (3 Set 2012 às 21:36)

Quanto a area ardida...ão vamos nem de longe nem de perto para os 200000 ha de area ardida...vamos passar, provavelmente, por pouco os 100000 ha...bom, vamos ver o resto da semana, mas apostava no maximo em 120000/130000 ha...


----------



## trepkos (3 Set 2012 às 21:39)

Snifa disse:


> Num País como Portugal que está no topo da lista dos  Países da Europa  com mais fogos florestais realmente não se entende a falta dos Canadairs...só o dinheiro que se gastou em submarinos inúteis e noutras coisas já chegava e sobrava de longe para comprar uns 3 ou 4 canadairs...
> 
> Mas neste País há muito a tendência de comprar o que não é necessário/útil e com aplicações práticas... por isso estamos como estamos....
> 
> ...



Será que justifica a compra de Canadair's? São aviões caros com manutenções caras que apenas têm uma finalidade, combater fogos.

Já tinha debatido isto com amigos, os incêndios florestais são um flagelo nos Países Mediterrânicos mas raramente os atingem todos ao mesmo tempo e com intensidades diferentes. Fazia mais sentido uma força conjunta de meios aéreos e outros meios composta por todos os Países do Sul da Europa: Portugal, Espanha, França, Itália e Grécia, sendo os meios deslocados para onde efectivamente fizessem falta.

Portugal só têm helis pesados, os kamov, por causa de uma divida que a Rússia tinha a Portugal, são helis com muitos custos de manutenção que apenas apagam incêndios, ficando a maioria do ano encostados.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Set 2012 às 21:57)

Em relação aos incêndios que têm devastado o nosso país tenho a dizer o seguinte:

- Especular sobre os interesses por detrás dos incêndios florestais parece simples e embora não se tenham tirado grande conclusões, é óbvio que não são só os pirómanos a provocá-los. Todos aqueles que podem tirar algum rendimento ou mediatismo dos mesmo serão certamente responsáveis por grande parte deles...a outra parte diz respeito à falta de prevenção que continua a existir (nada se limpa neste país) e, por vezes, há inconsciência de algum em achar que podem "brincar" com o fogo...

- Os incêndios passaram a ser também um problema cultural tal como muitos outros, a cada a ano que passa continuamos a dar os mesmo "tiros nos pés" e a não aprender em nada, grandes incêndios voltarão a repetir-se enquanto não mudarmos de mentalidade.

- A maioria dos portugueses não entenderam qual a maior riqueza do nosso país, continuamos a desprezar a floresta e o mar, quando esses poderiam e deveriam ser os nossos maiores rendimentos.

- Já me vi "prejudicado" com um incêndio de há uns 3anos na região do Mondego, sei que provavelmente terá sido algum idiota a provocá-lo, mas também aprendi a lição e desde então no Verão limpo tudo aquilo que pode servir de combustível...gasto uns bons euros nisso...mas antes gastar 500euros anuais que perder todo o trabalho de uma vida...

- Resumindo, todos nós opinamos, mas se cada um fizer a sua parte e passarmos essa mentalidade a quem vem depois de nós pode ser que isto mude, senão continuaremos a assumir os grandes incêndios florestais como um triste "fado" que nos acompanha...

- Talvez nem fossem precisos grandes meios de combate se a aposta fosse a prevenção...


----------



## Norther (3 Set 2012 às 21:59)

trepkos disse:


> Será que justifica a compra de Canadair's? São aviões caros com manutenções caras que apenas têm uma finalidade, combater fogos.
> 
> Já tinha debatido isto com amigos, os incêndios florestais são um flagelo nos Países Mediterrânicos mas raramente os atingem todos ao mesmo tempo e com intensidades diferentes. Fazia mais sentido uma força conjunta de meios aéreos e outros meios composta por todos os Países do Sul da Europa: Portugal, Espanha, França, Itália e Grécia, sendo os meios deslocados para onde efectivamente fizessem falta.
> 
> Portugal só têm helis pesados, os kamov, por causa de uma divida que a Rússia tinha a Portugal, são helis com muitos custos de manutenção que apenas apagam incêndios, ficando a maioria do ano encostados.




Tens toda razão, concordo com essa visão, e também concordava se todos os países penassem em conjunto como prevenir


----------



## FJC (3 Set 2012 às 22:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Espanha e a França vão enviar canadiers. Já afirmei aqui e volto a afirmar que Portugal pode ter muitos meios aéreos, mas se tivesse 1 ou 2 canadiers seria muito melhor. Estamos sempre dependentes dos países europeus, foi assim no enorme incêndio em Tavira, em que os canadiers espanhóis deram uma enorme ajuda no combate ao fogo. Agora, que o Centro do país arde por  todo o lado, lá estamos nós a pedinchar os canadiers. Todos os países do mediterrânio têem Canadiers só Portugal não tem.
> 
> Acho com o dinheiro que deitaram fora no Aeroporto de Beja se investissem em Canadiers seria muito melhor aplicado do que em coisas inúteis e que não servem em nada o país.



Prefere-se gastar dinheiro em submarinos! Não gosto muito de criticar, pois sou daqueles que ajuda na frente e vejo que é impossivel lutar contra o foto quando está descontrolado, mas o estado, podia ter gasto dinheiro em máquinas bem mais uteis!!! enfim

Uma saudação de apoio a todos os que estão em situação dificil por causa das chamas!


----------



## Agreste (3 Set 2012 às 22:29)

A questão das máquinas de rasto de novo... elas só apareceram muito tarde em Tavira.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Set 2012 às 22:37)

> *Incêndios destroem mais de 5 quilómetros de linhas da EDP*
> Tomar foi o concelho mais afetado
> 
> As chamas esta segunda-feira destruíram mais de cinco quilómetros de linhas de distribuição de eletricidade, sobretudo no concelho de Tomar.
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendios-tvi24-sociedade-edp-fogos/1372294-4071.html



> *Retrato de um país arder*
> 224 fogos combatidos por mais de 4 mil operacionais esta segunda-feira
> 
> Esta segunda-feira registaram-se 224 incêndios em Portugal continental. As chamas foram combatidas por 4.466 operacionais e 1.158 veículos, de acordo com um ponto de situação feito ás 19:30 pela Proteção Civil.
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/fogos-arder-chamas-incendios-tvi24/1372287-4071.html


----------



## Teles (3 Set 2012 às 22:43)

Duas fotos tiradas esta noite que mostra o efeito do fumo que paira no ar:


----------



## FJC (4 Set 2012 às 01:03)

http://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/blog/2012/09/03/as-imagens-de-fogo-e-cinza-em-leiria-fotogaleria/

link para ver fotos de Leiria hoje de manhã, com o fumo intenso do incendio de ourem.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...3914948.106370.100001031288307&type=1&theater

link com 3 fotos do incendio de Alvaiazere, visto de Figueiro dos Vinhos.


----------



## I_Pereira (4 Set 2012 às 01:46)

trepkos disse:


> Portugal só têm helis pesados, os kamov, por causa de uma divida que a Rússia tinha a Portugal, são helis com muitos custos de manutenção que apenas apagam incêndios, ficando a maioria do ano encostados.



Também fazem busca e salvamento, evacuações em acidentes...


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Muito fumo e intenso cheiro a queimado ontem na área da Grande Lisboa, devido aos incêndios que estavam a ocorrer em Mafra e Torres Vedras.  

Mais um ano em que a meta dos 100 mil hectares de área ardida vai ser claramente ultrapassada em Portugal.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 10:48)

As labaredas do incêndio de Quinta da Sobreira em Viseu já são visíveis de minha casa, esta frente encontra-se junto do aeródromo de Viseu e dirige-se para uma pequena área industrial.
O sentido de deslocação da frente parece-me sueste.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2012 às 11:02)

Muito fumo dos incêndios em Fermentelos, Águeda e parece que há fogo lá perto.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 11:08)

Já avistei os dois canadair espanhóis.

Edit(11:11): Mais um helicóptero que deve ter sido accionado ou está a transportar alguém, veio de este e dirige-se para o incêndio.


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2012 às 11:25)

dahon disse:


> As labaredas do incêndio de Quinta da Sobreira em Viseu já são visíveis de minha casa, esta frente encontra-se junto do aeródromo de Viseu e dirige-se para uma pequena área industrial.
> O sentido de deslocação da frente parece-me sueste.



Onde é exactamente o incêndio, a sul do aeródromo? a este?
Na ultima actualização no site da protecção civil refere que está com 4 frentes activas.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 11:29)

Pela precessão que tenho da vista de minha casa parece estar a rodeado por um semicírculo que liga norte-este-sueste.

E o vento não dá sinais de abrandar o que deve estar a dificultar muito o combate.


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 11:53)

Incêndio de Seia está “mais calmo” mas evolui em duas frentes

http://www.asbeiras.pt/2012/09/incendio-de-seia-esta-mais-calmo-mas-evolui-em-duas-frentes/

Fumo em Seia não permite combate a incêndio com meios aéreos
O autarca de Seia indicou que o cenário no combate ao incêndio que lavra no concelho desde domingo, está agora melhor, se bem que ainda haja «locais que levantem preocupações».
http://www.tsf.pt/paginainicial/AudioeVideo.aspx?content_id=2750974

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2750974


Incêndios/Seia: Três bombeiros «indispostos», um deles hospitalizado
http://m.tsf.pt/m/newsArticle?contentId=2749925&page=1


----------



## cácá (4 Set 2012 às 11:54)

bom dia a todos.É a minha primeira participação embora ja acompanhe o forum a alguns meses.E relação as ocorrências ativas do site da proteção civil é só para dizer que eles so colocam o que lhes dá jeito.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2012 às 12:02)

cácá disse:


> bom dia a todos.É a minha primeira participação embora ja acompanhe o forum a alguns meses.E relação as ocorrências ativas do site da proteção civil é só para dizer que eles so colocam o que lhes dá jeito.



Parece-me uma referência algo injusta... até porque a informação até é disponibilizada e actualizada com bastante rigor...

Já agora aqui fica a lista de critérios para as ocorrências que são visualizadas com mais detalhe nas ocorrências significativas: 



> Incêndios mais significativos das ocorrências em curso (*):
> (*) Incêndios com mais de 2 horas ou mais de 10 veículos operacionais ou 3 ou mais meios aéreos pesados



Fonte: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2012 às 12:32)

Desde da meia-noite de hoje já houve 110 ocorrências, neste momento estão 13 incêndios activos.

O site da ANPC é um site excelente com informação detalhada sobre os incêndios, tal como disse o Vitamos existem regras para que os incêndios fiquem em destaque.


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2012 às 12:36)

Já estão 250 homens no terreno aqui no incêndio de Viseu, 5km a norte da cidade.
4 frentes activas e bastante vento por aqui, vai ser uma tarde complicada.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2012 às 12:42)

Para variar um pouco da eterna discussão dos meios, deixo um artigo que achei interessante (via Blogue Ambio):



> *How The Smokey Bear Effect Led To Raging Wildfires
> *
> The history of fire in the American Southwest is buried in a catacomb of rooms under the bleachers of the football stadium at the University of Arizona.
> 
> ...


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 12:57)

Na frente que vejo neste momento estão actuar dois kamov e um canadair.
Contudo a situação não me parece minimamente controlada.

Edit(13:10)  O vento está a aumentar de intensidade com rajadas cada vez mais fortes, nos últimos dias o vento costumava abrandar durante o dia mas hoje antes pelo contrario está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## supercell (4 Set 2012 às 13:44)

Ar irrespirável, só fumo...


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 13:55)

supercell disse:


> Ar irrespirável, só fumo...



Onde moro o incêndio encontra-se a oeste por isso o fumo não chega cá, o que dá uma visibilidade perfeita e aterradora do cenário.

O incêndio continua a progredir para sueste de forma descontrolada.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2012 às 14:10)

O incêndio de Carregal do Sal passou já por Tábua (pelo menos uma das frentes). Coimbra tem já uma homogénea camada de fumo... desolador... esperemos que o cenário de 2005 não se repita (nas redondezas pelos vistos já se repetiu).


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 14:11)

parece que anda outro incêndio perto do Vale do Rossim, Penhas Douradas, um amigo meu telefonou-me da Torre e disse que se viam bem as chamas, os vales da Serra da Estrela estão cheios de fumo, muito mau para quem andar a caminhar.


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 14:16)

E no site da protecção civil dizem que o incêndio de Seia é em mato, mas ja me disseram que é em zonas florestais com muito pinho, castanheiros e sobreiros, não entendo  já ontem as imagens que vi na televisão era em pinhais, alguém sabe o porque de dizerem que é em mato?


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2012 às 14:21)

Norther disse:


> E no site da protecção civil dizem que o incêndio de Seia é em mato, mas ja me disseram que é em zonas florestais com muito pinho, castanheiros e sobreiros, não entendo  já ontem as imagens que vi na televisão era em pinhais, alguém sabe o porque de dizerem que é em mato?



Provavelmente não foi actualizado esse item... demasiadas ocorrências, demasiadas frentes, povoamentos florestais mistos... deve ser difícil caracterizar situações perante tanto factor.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 14:28)

boas

o ambiente aqui esta doentio, com o fumo a tomar conta do céu há também junto do solo tipo nevoeiro que dificulta a condução até esta a cair cinsa... 
alem daquele incêndio que passou para Tabua, começou outro no Carregal do sal, (dito por amigos carece de confirmação)... 

o cenario é este: 





Nota: esta foto foi tirada em direção a serra da estrela, coloquei ontem uma idêntica.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2012 às 14:41)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> 
> 
> alem daquele incêndio que passou para Tabua, começou outro no Carregal do sal, (dito por amigos carece de confirmação)...



Confirma-se já pelo site da protecão civil, em Papízios.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 14:49)

Os dois aviões pesados franceses accionados estão agora a chegar ao incêndio de Viseu.


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2012 às 14:54)

dahon disse:


> Os dois aviões pesados franceses accionados estão agora a chegar ao incêndio de Viseu.



270 homens no local.

5 incêndios no planalto Beirão: Seia, Gouveia, Viseu e dois em Carregal do Sal.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 15:00)

Incêndio de Águeda de novo activo.


----------



## kelinha (4 Set 2012 às 15:05)

Aqui por Coimbra vê-se muito fumo,  mas parece-me que de manhã se notava mais, quer o fumo, quer o cheiro a queimado... Parece que vejo fumo no horizonte para onde quer que olhe, não sei bem de que incêndios será...


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (4 Set 2012 às 15:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio de Águeda de novo activo.



Olá a todo o forum.
é a primeira vez que ando por aqui. 
Se mandar alguma "calinada", agradeço as vossas criticas/ajuda construtiva.

em relação a este tópico em particular, o incendio de Águeda já está activo desde as 11:30 +-.

Por coincidencia, reactivou em Macinhata, 20min depois em Valongo e pouco depois junto á A25.

Apesar de não estar referido no site, estavam 2 Heli's a actuar na encosta da A25.

Já agora alguem sabe o ponto da situação na zona de Tábua?


----------



## kelinha (4 Set 2012 às 15:49)

Está de novo a arder no concelho de Pombal, perto da minha terra, a zona que ficou dizimada em 2005: Carnide, Mata Mourisca, Porto Lameiro, etc... 

EDIT (16:00) - Também começou a arder na Feteira, e não está longe de casas, pelo que me disseram, um amigo da minha irmã disse que ia para lá porque o fogo andava perto de casa da avó...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 16:35)

Uma foto de ontem, tirada do Fanqueiro (Loures):




Pelas 18h39.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 17:13)

Boas o incêndio continua descontrolado e agora com a agravante de ter aparecido um foco de incêndio independente.

Uma coisa que reparei é que anda um helicóptero sem balde entre o incêndio e o foco de incêndio mais recente, penso que seja para coordenar o vasto número de meios aéreos presentes.


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2012 às 17:20)

dahon disse:


> Boas o incêndio continua descontrolado e agora com a agravante de ter aparecido um foco de incêndio independente.



na zona de santiago/travassos, bem perto de casas.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2012 às 17:25)

isto por estes lados ainda não melhorou nada: 

o ambiente esta assim: 







é um autentico fernezim de helicópteros no heliporto levanta um, apousa outro. 






esta muito quente, vai "nevando" cinsa é horroroso.


----------



## dahon (4 Set 2012 às 18:26)




----------



## kelinha (4 Set 2012 às 18:32)

Uiiii, que terror 

Pelo que vi no site da protecção civil, o incêndio que falei há pouco, perto de Pombal, já está dominado.


----------



## Bravo (4 Set 2012 às 20:25)

Deixo aqui um vídeo filmado ontem em Alvaiázere:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbdr-IP35wo"]Fogo em Charneca - AlvaiÃ¡zere 03-09-2012      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 20:58)

impressionante Bravo


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2012 às 21:34)

Fotos tiradas por um amigo na zona da Lagoa Comprida do Incêndio de Seia 


 


                   Frente em Valezim


 

                 Frente perto de Loriga


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 23:10)

Incêndio activo no Casal do Ceirão, em Loures, acima do Bairro da Vitória.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 23:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Incêndio activo no Casal do Ceirão, em Loures, acima do Bairro da Vitória.



Tenho informação de que a frente está a ir em direcção a povoações, em Montemor.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2012 às 23:45)

Incêndio de Loures, foto de Andreia Fernandes.


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Set 2012 às 00:04)

Duarte em que zona da serra de montemor está a arder. Eu sou de Loures das Torres da Bela Vista mas não consigo perceber.nao vejo as chamas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 00:08)

Jodamensil disse:


> Duarte em que zona da serra de montemor está a arder. Eu sou de Loures das Torres da Bela Vista mas não consigo perceber.nao vejo as chamas



Pelas coordenadas que são apresentadas no site da ANPC é perto do colégio de Monte Maior. Junto à CREL, do lado Oeste. Eu também não vejo as chamas, estou a postar com base no que os meus amigos no Facebook dizem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 00:22)

Chamas de Loures muito perto duma pecuária com cerca de 200 animais, avança TVI24.

Incêndio com 2 frentes activas (inicialmente era só 1), 167 homens e 49 veículos.


----------



## Jodamensil (5 Set 2012 às 00:30)

So oiço bombeiros de um lado para o outro? Tens novidades pelo facebbok Duarte?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 00:34)

Jodamensil disse:


> So oiço bombeiros de um lado para o outro? Tens novidades pelo facebbok Duarte?



Não, as notícias que tinha era de pessoal que assistia ao longe. Também costumo utilizar um outro método de pesquisa, que desde ontem que tento usar mas não está a funcionar. Na TVI24 disseram que há dois focos de incêndio (deverão ser as duas frentes), e que não há habitações em perigo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 00:56)

Num directo da SIC Notícias o Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Loures refere que o incêndio muito em breve estará dado como dominado. O presidente da C.M.Loures, Carlos Teixeira, destaca também a ajuda dos cidadãos no combate às chamas.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2012 às 02:08)

O imenso fumo que se faz sentir aqui na minha zona provavelmente tem origem nesse incêndio que está a ocorrer perto de Loures


----------



## ALV72 (5 Set 2012 às 09:25)

Bravo disse:


> Deixo aqui um vídeo filmado ontem em Alvaiázere:
> 
> Fogo em Charneca - AlvaiÃ¡zere 03-09-2012      - YouTube



Que pandemónio, qual o nome dessa povoação em perigo ?
O grande inimigo nessas alturas são as projeções a centenas de metros, que fazem dispersar as forças . Vi bem como é no grande incêndio que começou em Penacova-Poiares e que depois chegou a Coimbra em poucas horas.

João


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Set 2012 às 12:35)

Situação novamente complicada em Mangualde e Gouveia, 2 anos após voltam a rondar os incêndios nos mesmos locais...

Alguma inoperância dos bombeiros nestes casos...o incêndio de Gouveia davam por dominado ontem à noite e hoje aparece com 4  frentes activas de manhã...o de Mangualde andou a lavrar a noite toda...para variar foi um deixar arder e ver no que dá...atacarem um incêndio sem aviões à noite com 30/40 bombeiros no local que é...é mesmo pedir que se alastre...enfim...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2012 às 13:08)

O incêndio em Tondela - Viseu está um pouco confuso a informação:

5/9  12:54  Incêndio dominado.  
5/9  12:59  Incêndio ativo com quatro frentes 

Está dominado e em 5 minutos depois está activo com 4 frentes


----------



## vagas (5 Set 2012 às 13:31)

Sim, algo nao esta bem é impossivel so estarem 27 bombeiros no TO, daria uma media de 5 vfci's e 1 vtgc, num incendio de 4 frentes e algo fraco em termos de combate com meios terrestres, isso e o que se usa numa frente só


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 13:37)

O de Tondela estava dominado, e de certeza que a informação das 4 frentes foi um erro, até já nem está na lista de incêndios significativos no site da ANPC...


----------



## PDias (5 Set 2012 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,

deixo aqui duas fotos do incêndio ontem na zona da Serra de Montejunto, nem se via a Serra.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 19:18)

Imenso fumo a Este de Espinho, a 10 km em relação á praia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 20:03)

Depois de alguns dias de muita tensão por causa dos incêndios, às 20h00 estavam activos apenas 2 incêndios, um deles em Fornos de Algodres (presente na lista do significativos). A ver se esta noite é mais calma para os bombeiros e para as populações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 20:38)

Incêndio de Seia reactivo.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 21:20)

Após 24 horas activo

*Incêndio em Mangualde dominado*

O incêndio de Mangualde foi dominado às 19h41 desta quarta-feira, pouco mais de 24 horas após o seu início, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

O fogo estava desde as 19h17 de terça-feira a consumir mato, floresta e terrenos agrícolas, tendo durante a tarde chegado a ter três frentes activas.

De acordo com a página da Internet da ANPC, às 20h00 encontravam-se no terreno 228 operacionais, 164 dos quais bombeiros, apoiados por 66 veículos, um helicóptero bombardeiro e dois aviões bombardeiros. 


Fonte: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/nacional/portugal/incendio-em-mangualde-dominado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 21:26)

Tenho informação de que o incêndio em Montemor, Loures reacendeu.

Edit 21h35: Confirmo, activo de novo, pela mesma hora de ontem...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2012 às 22:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tenho informação de que o incêndio em Montemor, Loures reacendeu.
> 
> Edit 21h35: Confirmo, activo de novo, pela mesma hora de ontem...



A esta hora, só pode ser fogo posto. 

O incêndio de Seia se amanhã tiver ainda a arder, entra no seu 4º dia, tantos dias como durou o incêndio em Tavira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2012 às 12:45)

Deve haver algum incêndio que já passaram 3 carros de bombeiros e o helicóptero de combate a incêndios.


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2012 às 13:28)

*Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês está arder
*
Publicado às 10.06
NUNO CERQUEIRA


Um incêndio, com início às seis da manhã, está a ser combatido por aviões anfíbios - acionados perto das nove da manhã - e 53 bombeiros na freguesia de Cabril, no lugar de Fafião.

O CDOS informou o JN que o incêndio tem três frentes ativas. "Ventos muito fortes e terreno acidentado são os principais obstáculos", destacou mesma fonte, que mantém no comando das operações os Bombeiros Voluntários de Salto.

No terreno, para além dos bombeiros, ainda estão equipas de Sapadores Florestais de Montalegre e Terras de Bouro.

As chamas, que ameaçam evoluir e entrar na zona do parque nacional do distrito de Braga, ardem em zona protegida e atinge floresta e mato.

O JN não conseguiu ainda saber se as chamas estão a colocar populações em perigo.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=2754985#AreaComentarios

daqui de minha casa é visível um ambiente com bastante fumo e névoa castanha para aqueles lados do Gerês...


----------



## ALV72 (6 Set 2012 às 13:30)

Estava a acabar de almoçar, venho cá fora e deparo-me com este cenário.

João


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2012 às 13:43)

Se calhar foi fogo posto então...


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (6 Set 2012 às 14:16)

Estava a acabar de almoçar, venho cá fora e deparo-me com este cenário.

João

Viva,

isso é para que Zona? 
Vi agora mesmo no site da protecção civil um incendio em Côja que parece estar complicado... Mas será já o que consegues ver daí?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 15:40)

Sérgio Gonçalve disse:


> Estava a acabar de almoçar, venho cá fora e deparo-me com este cenário.
> 
> João
> 
> ...



Esse incêndio é o de Coja, Arganil, aqui vê-se imenso fumo, é perto daqui, os aviões anfíbio passam mesmo aqui por cima. Já esperava que do outro lado do incêndio o cenário fosse fantástico em relação aos pirocúmulos, pois daqui dá para perceber que eles existem, embora não se vejam quase nada porque o fumo vem nesta direcção.


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (6 Set 2012 às 15:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esse incêndio é o de Coja, Arganil, aqui vê-se imenso fumo, é perto daqui, os aviões anfíbio passam mesmo aqui por cima. Já esperava que do outro lado do incêndio o cenário fosse fantástico em relação aos pirocúmulos, pois daqui dá para perceber que eles existem, embora não se vejam quase nada porque o fumo vem nesta direcção.



pois, pelo site da protecção civil, aquilo está MESMO mal...
8 meios aérios (4 médios e 4 pesados)
plano de emergencia activado
GRIF de LX e AVEIRO...

e tudo isto em 2 horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 16:01)

ALV72, seria excelente ter mais fotos deste fumo-célula, pelo aspecto que tem daqui está cada vez maior.

Cheira-me que ainda vai chover aqui


----------



## ALV72 (6 Set 2012 às 16:15)

Fui agora ao cimo da Serra do S. Pedro ( EN 17 Poiares - Arganil ) e o cenário não era nada bom .
Aqui ficam mais umas fotos.

João Alvarinhas


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2012 às 16:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A esta hora, só pode ser fogo posto.



Novos incêndios a nascer do nada a meio da noite, sim, são claramente fogo posto, intencional ou acidental. 

Agora, reacendimentos de fogos anteriores à noite, ainda por cima com vento leste, epa, isso é o pão nosso de cada dia ...

Caso não saibas, o vento de leste tende a intensificar-se à noite, aí no Algarve não sentem isso pois obedecem a outras dinâmicas que certamente conheces melhor do que eu, nota-se mais nas regiões do norte e centro interior, com vento de leste dá-se a chamada brisa "terrestre" durante a madrugada, o processo inverso da brisa marítima no final da tarde que acelera a nortada no litoral em sinópticas de nortada e que deixa toda a gente nas praias do litoral furiosa. 
Em sinópticas de corrente de leste dá-se o processo inverso durante a noite, a brisa terrestre a acelerar o vento de leste durante a madrugada, e isso desde sempre foi um paiol de pólvora nos incêndios pelo país em dias de vento de leste. Não é por mero acaso que a maior parte dos reacendimentos nestas circunstâncias se dão a meio da madrugada, a partir das 4 ou 5 da manhã...

Parece-me que muita gente continua sem perceber a influência das condições meteorológicas neste tipo de situações e tem necessidade de apontar a todo o custo o dedo a alguém. Manias...
Entretanto, há dois dias atrás pus aí um link para um estudo nos EUA que mostrava que até ao século XIX a floresta objecto do estudo em questão sobrevivia a arder a cada 5/10 anos em média... e por cada ano que impedimos que arda, maior serão os incêndios que estamos a gerar no futuro .... Infelizmente nesta como em muitas outras questões, reina a retórica fácil de circunstância. Não existe solução milagrosa para o nosso problema, despejem as fortunas que quiserem, seja em prevenção seja em combate, milhões ou biliões, não se resolve esta questão, o problema é muito mais profundo que isso, e curiosamente, poucas pessoas o discutem. Talvez porque leve muitas décadas a resolver tal problema, mesmo muitas, se calhar mais de um século a solucionar isto, e claro, isso a tão longo prazo não rende dinheiro nem votos a uns e outros.

A floresta pede sinceras desculpas por ter um crescimento lento que leva décadas e não consegue acompanhar o imediatismo retórico destes anos que vivemos.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2012 às 16:28)

ALV72 excelentes registos de pirocumulos, os mesmos são um bom indicador para a possibilidade de termos trovoadas dispersas a partir de amanhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 16:36)

Era disto que eu estava à espera Excelentes pirocumulos, os melhores que vi em de Portugal Também tenho fotos do incêndio, mas não tão boas Excelente registo

Daqui parece que o incêndio está para continuar, infelizmente. Os aviões anfíbio já não passam por aqui há cerca de uma hora, talvez estejam a trabalhar noutra zona do incêndio.


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2012 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,
Esta situação, Arganil, parece me grave...digo isto pela zona que é (tem elevado potencial de destruição), pelo elevado numero de meios prontamente activados e principalmente pelas fotos que vi (seria interessante irem postanto fotos da coluna de fumo)! Parece me que este incendio é claramente topográfico e de combustivel (o vento ja não influencia neste caso)...tambem me parece que o povoamento que esta a arder é de eucalipto/pinheiro...isto é (e pode parecer um paradoxo mas não é), este incendio não vai ser apagado até uma de duas coisas acontecerem: ou muda o combustivel que esta a arder, ou a topografia é favorável...pergunto: a encosta a arder tem que exposição?


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Set 2012 às 17:07)

Pirocumulos. Bom registo.
Reparei agora numa das fotos do incêndio de Tomar que existe um arco íris no fumo. Está aqui neste link: http://radio.cidadetomar.pt/noticia.php?id=13387
Nunca ouvi falar na existência de semelhante fenómeno. Será um reflexo na máquina fotográfica ou será mesmo possível haver um arco íris no fumo de um incêndio?


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2012 às 17:10)

Reparem que estão no incendio de Arganil 9 meios aéreos e 300 operacionais!!!! Mas não é isto que o vai apagar...não é mesmo! deveriam ja ter sido activadas 2 equipas GAUF...este tipo de incendios é muito complicado de combater, muito mesmo e é daqueles que infelizmente pode matar...


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Angelstorm disse:


> Pirocumulos. Bom registo.
> Reparei agora numa das fotos do incêndio de Tomar que existe um arco íris no fumo. Está aqui neste link: http://radio.cidadetomar.pt/noticia.php?id=13387
> Nunca ouvi falar na existência de semelhante fenómeno. Será um reflexo na máquina fotográfica ou será mesmo possível haver um arco íris no fumo de um incêndio?



Provavelmente havia alguem a tentar apagar aquelas chamas com água, daí o efeito que se vê...


----------



## dahon (6 Set 2012 às 17:18)

Angelstorm disse:


> Pirocumulos. Bom registo.
> Reparei agora numa das fotos do incêndio de Tomar que existe um arco íris no fumo. Está aqui neste link: http://radio.cidadetomar.pt/noticia.php?id=13387
> Nunca ouvi falar na existência de semelhante fenómeno. Será um reflexo na máquina fotográfica ou será mesmo possível haver um arco íris no fumo de um incêndio?



Pode ter sido tirada depois da descarga de um meio aéreo.


----------



## ALV72 (6 Set 2012 às 17:32)

AJB disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Esta situação, Arganil, parece me grave...digo isto pela zona que é (tem elevado potencial de destruição), pelo elevado numero de meios prontamente activados e principalmente pelas fotos que vi (seria interessante irem postanto fotos da coluna de fumo)! Parece me que este incendio é claramente topográfico e de combustivel (o vento ja não influencia neste caso)...tambem me parece que o povoamento que esta a arder é de eucalipto/pinheiro...isto é (e pode parecer um paradoxo mas não é), este incendio não vai ser apagado até uma de duas coisas acontecerem: ou muda o combustivel que esta a arder, ou a topografia é favorável...pergunto: a encosta a arder tem que exposição?



O problema é que o Incêndio tinha várias frentes, e o vento enquanto estive a vêr mudou duas ou três vezes, visto na 2ª foto a frente do lado direito esteve quase apagada e de repente o vento deve ter mudado e ficou bastante pior, dando-me ideia que estava a começar a subir pela serra acima.
Vejam lá, que estando eu a uns valentes kms, conseguia por vezes vêr as chamas tal era a sua altura.

João


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (6 Set 2012 às 18:15)

ALV72 disse:


> O problema é que o Incêndio tinha várias frentes, e o vento enquanto estive a vêr mudou duas ou três vezes, visto na 2ª foto a frente do lado direito esteve quase apagada e de repente o vento deve ter mudado e ficou bastante pior, dando-me ideia que estava a começar a subir pela serra acima.
> Vejam lá, que estando eu a uns valentes kms, conseguia por vezes vêr as chamas tal era a sua altura.
> 
> João



Boas,

conheço bastante bem a zona e é realmente dificil de controlar. é uma zona de povoamento misto eucalipto/pinheiro bravo com declives muito acentuados e a ultima limpeza foi feita em 2003 ou 2004 por outro incendio...

Pelas ultimas informações que tenho de lá, a situação está "menos má", o vento acalmou e uma das frentes foi controlada. 
Uma das batalhas ganhas fim evitar a passagem do rio Alva para o concelho de Tábua que esteve eminente. Apesar disso, são cerca de 6 km de frente de fogo. para quem conhece a zona, será mais ou menos entre Côja e quase Arganil.

Neste momento, o fumo já chega á zona de Águeda onde estou...


----------



## ALV72 (6 Set 2012 às 18:49)

Sérgio Gonçalve disse:


> Boas,
> 
> conheço bastante bem a zona e é realmente dificil de controlar. é uma zona de povoamento misto eucalipto/pinheiro bravo com declives muito acentuados e a ultima limpeza foi feita em 2003 ou 2004 por outro incendio...
> 
> ...



Se está menos mal ainda bem, mas ainda agora fui á varanda e a nuvem ainda é bastante grande.

João


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 19:01)

Há instantes, de minha casa:





Parece estar cada vez maior...


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2012 às 19:10)

AJB disse:


> Reparem que estão no incendio de Arganil 9 meios aéreos e 300 operacionais!!!! Mas não é isto que o vai apagar...não é mesmo! deveriam ja ter sido activadas 2 equipas GAUF...este tipo de incendios é muito complicado de combater, muito mesmo e é daqueles que infelizmente pode matar...



Oh AJB desculpe-me lá mas...

Está no terreno? Sabe a evolução das frentes de fogo? Sabe que tipo específico de combustível está a arder neste momento? Sabe qual a distribuição de meios aplicáveis a este caso?

Já deviam ter sido activadas 2 equipas GAUF porque? E então porque não 3? Ou só 1?

É que, e permitam-me a minha opinião, isto de se estar numa bancada a opinar é muito fácil...


----------



## Sérgio Gonçalve (6 Set 2012 às 19:42)

Aparentemente, o incendio está a subir a encosta da serra e a ameaçar aldeias segundo a TSF...

"Bombeiro ferido em Arganil, população de Vale de Carro retirada
Publicado há 26 minsUm bombeiro ficou ferido no combate ao incêndio florestal de Arganil após a queda de uma árvore. Entretanto, a população de Vale de Carro já está a ser retirada das suas habitações."

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2756239


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2012 às 19:57)

Está a subir a serra do Açor do outro lado do rio mas em princípio o vento de leste já deve estar a desaparecer. As condições devem melhorar rapidamente.


----------



## dASk (6 Set 2012 às 21:11)

Já sem a ajuda dos meios aéreos em Arganil a situação parece-me estar a querer descontrolar de novo. Já evoluiu para 3 frentes activas de novo!


----------



## ALV72 (6 Set 2012 às 22:09)

dASk disse:


> Já sem a ajuda dos meios aéreos em Arganil a situação parece-me estar a querer descontrolar de novo. Já evoluiu para 3 frentes activas de novo!



Agora é que eu já não digo nada, pois estou do outro lado da Serra e não vejo.

João


----------



## Agreste (6 Set 2012 às 22:14)

Pelo histórico parece que estão a estudar a hipótese de usar contra-fogos ou pela extensão ou pela hipótese de evoluir para zonas inacessíveis da Serra do Açor.

21:00	 Acionada uma Equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2012 às 22:16)

> *Fogo incontrolável em Arganil já passou para o concelho de Tábua*
> 
> O incêndio que lavra hoje no concelho de Arganil já se estendeu ao município de Tábua, apresentando um perímetro de fogo de 21 quilómetros, disse à agência Lusa o comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Coimbra.
> 
> ...



Notícia publicada às 22h11m


----------



## dASk (6 Set 2012 às 22:30)

A título de curiosidade o incêndio activo de Alvaiázere supostamente o combate decorre favoravelmente, mas isto já dura desde as 19h.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Set 2012 às 22:39)

> *Incêndio de Arganil com cinco frentes ativas, confirma comandante*
> 
> O comandante distrital das Operações de Socorro de Coimbra diz que a prioridade no combate às chamas em Arganil é a proteção às habitações.
> 
> ...


A situação está a ficar complicada.


----------



## vagas (7 Set 2012 às 00:41)

Deixo aqui umas imagem captadas de um fotografo em tomar 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.197770216996895.43420.100002917545698&type=3


----------



## AJB (7 Set 2012 às 09:19)

vitamos disse:


> Oh AJB desculpe-me lá mas...
> 
> Está no terreno? Sabe a evolução das frentes de fogo? Sabe que tipo específico de combustível está a arder neste momento? Sabe qual a distribuição de meios aplicáveis a este caso?
> 
> ...



Não falava de cor Vitamos.
Conheço relativamente bem a zona, o tipo de combustivel que ardia, o potencial de destruição, a meteorologia...daí a sugestão de 2 equipas GAUF, e curiosamente foi isso que veio a acontecer! Naturalmente não estava lá, mas não escrevo sentado numa bancada, quando aqi escrevo tento perceber o que esta a acontecer e predizer o comportamento futuro do incendio...


----------



## AJB (7 Set 2012 às 09:38)

Na minha modesta opinião, uma Equipa GAUF (ao contrario do que a maioria pensa) não deve ser accionada para ir para um incendio florestal fazer "só" contrafogos! As EGAUF são unidades que em primeiro lugar devem ser accionadas quando ha a possibilidade de um incendio se tornar num grande incendio (ha potencial de destruição elevado). Essas Equipas fazem em primeiro lugar (ou deveriam fazer) uma analise e só depois da analise ao incendio é que colocam ao comandante no local as táticas que melhor se empregam para deter ou impedir o avanço do incendio! Este é o procedimento correcto! O fogo de supressão (engloba os contrafogos e os fogos táticos) é apenas uma das "curas" da "doença", como são também o emprego de meios aereos, maquinas de rasto...etc!
1º-Avaliar
2º-Definir a estrategia
3º-Definir as tacticas, de acordo com a estrategia anterior
4º-verificar a "janela de actuação"


----------



## ALV72 (7 Set 2012 às 19:01)

Deixo aqui uma foto de há um hora atrás do Incêndio de Almalaguês visto aqui de Vila Nova de Poiares.

João


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2012 às 21:11)

Boas, só hoje é que estabeleceram as ligações telefónicas incl. net, estive a ajudar aqui na vila de Coja ontem no combate às chamas. Foi muito difícil. Percorri hoje de bicicleta o caminho até Vale do Carro e é desolador a paisagem negra, além da floresta arderam barracões agrícolas e até alguns campos de cultivo que tinham ervas. Hoje trovejou mas não choveu 






By manmarlopes at 2012-09-07





By manmarlopes at 2012-09-07





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2012 às 10:35)

Bem estou neste momento na ip3(Viseu-Coimbra) a seguir um comboio enorme de veículos dos bombeiros e estou incréulo,  pois a maioria das corporações são do Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Zorros (8 Set 2012 às 14:00)

dahon disse:


> Bem estou neste momento na ip3(Viseu-Coimbra) a seguir um comboio enorme de veículos dos bombeiros e estou incréulo,  pois a maioria das corporações são do Alentejo e Algarve.



Possivelmente GRIF's que nos últimos dias auxiliaram o pessoal da região centro. 
Neste momento novo incêndio em Lomba, concelho de Arganil com 2 frentes activas em já um grande número de homens no TO.


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2012 às 15:36)

Bem me parecia que havia uma coluna de fumo mas com a nebulosidade era dificil de destingir.

Voltou o incêndio no concelho de Viseu.






Edit(15:43)  Dirige-se para o incêndio de Viseu um helicóptero pesado.


----------



## ALV72 (8 Set 2012 às 18:05)

Foto do Incêndio de Arganil, enviada por Cristina Alves.

João


----------



## ALV72 (8 Set 2012 às 18:43)

E agora visto de Vila Nova de Poiares.


----------



## F_R (8 Set 2012 às 20:35)

imagens da RTP agora no Telejornal sobre o fogo de Arganil


----------



## dASk (8 Set 2012 às 20:47)

Impressionantes imagens essas da rtp!


----------



## vitamos (8 Set 2012 às 20:51)

dASk disse:


> Impressionantes imagens essas da rtp!



Com um pormenor algo invulgar... Tornados de fogo acontecem... agora foram visíveis muitos num curto espaço de tempo (condições de instabilidade atmosférica também potenciam estes fenómenos). Pareceu-me, e com o modesto conhecimento que tenho deste tipo de condições, que houve ali algum comportamento de risco no combate, mas por outro lado também são condições que se desenvolveram de foram rápida e imprevisível.


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2012 às 00:37)

Vi as imagens e fiquei estupefacto! Como é que ha bombeiros, gips e canarinhos (supostamente com mais formação)que tentam combater aqula linha de fogo naquele local! Sinceramente parecia suicídio colectivo. É inacreditavel, pois estavam na chamada zona do homem morto!nao sob nao conseguiram fazer nada, o fogo passou como se nao tivessem feito absolutamente nada,como poderiam ter morrido! Estas imagens devem envergonhquem la estava, pois poderiam ter morrido para nada adiantarem de util. ..enfim. ..


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2012 às 00:44)

Sim, sao tornados de fogo! Sao um optimo indicador de possivel mudanca do comportamento do fogo para pior, para comportamento extremo! Dao se pela interaccao de linhas de fogo quando se aproximam e consomem rapidamente o oxigenio disponivel. Mais um motivo para ninguem estar ali, ninguém!mas o k vende infelizmente sao estas imagens supostamente heroicas, mass na realidade sao suicidas! Ah! Desta vez accionaram 2 gauf mais cedo. ..e pelo k sei com optimo resultado a pouco


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2012 às 00:53)

Deixo aqui o link das imagens recolhidas pela equipa da RTP no local do incêndio de Arganil para quem não teve oportunidade de ver: 

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=585535&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## CptRena (9 Set 2012 às 01:12)

Infelizmente ainda continua a arder em Arganil. É o único fogo segundo o site da protecção civil, neste momento.


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2012 às 18:59)

Pelas previsões meteorológicas, (não esperava isto ha uns dias, realmente em setembro ha surpresas) poderemos ter um 2º episódio de incendios florestais, ja depois de 4ªfeira (mas de menor duração e intensidade do que aquele que vivemos a poucos dias)...que acham?e quais as zonas mais afectadas, ou com potencial de serem mais afectadas?


----------



## trovoadas (9 Set 2012 às 19:20)

AJB disse:


> Pelas previsões meteorológicas, (não esperava isto ha uns dias, realmente em setembro ha surpresas) poderemos ter um 2º episódio de incendios florestais, ja depois de 4ªfeira (mas de menor duração e intensidade do que aquele que vivemos a poucos dias)...que acham?e quais as zonas mais afectadas, ou com potencial de serem mais afectadas?



Isso é ser um pouco profeta da desgraça! Até pode nem haver nenhuma situação a realçar. Actualmente com o estado da vegetação e sob condições de baixa humidade e calor qualquer sítio é uma potencial ameaça, agora é preciso que exista ignição.
Por essa ordem de ideias este ano o Sul já tinha desaparecido do mapa devido a incêndios.
Aliado a estes episódios de calor e de seca extrema o factor "negligência humana" tem pesado e muito nestes cenários que temos vivido.
Há que pensar positivo


----------



## AJB (9 Set 2012 às 19:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso é ser um pouco profeta da desgraça! Até pode nem haver nenhuma situação a realçar. Actualmente com o estado da vegetação e sob condições de baixa humidade e calor qualquer sítio é uma potencial ameaça, agora é preciso que exista ignição.
> Por essa ordem de ideias este ano o Sul já tinha desaparecido do mapa devido a incêndios.
> Aliado a estes episódios de calor e de seca extrema o factor "negligência humana" tem pesado e muito nestes cenários que temos vivido.
> Há que pensar positivo



Profeta da Desgraça? Nada disso...não é por não querermos que as coisas aconteçam que a realidade muda...ela é o que é! O desafio que lançava no post anterior é tentarmos antecipar se vai haver ou não incendios florestais de registo(mais de 500 ha) e nesse caso qual a zona do país mais vulneravel...
Não concordo com o facto de o sul por esta ordem de ideias ja teria desaparecido. Temos que analisar em primeiro a meteorologia prevista (temperatura, vento, humidade relativa), o historico dos incendios e o uso do fogo (tradição) na região ou várias regiões! Repara que para o Algarve bastou uma ignição queimar mais de 25000 ha...no norte e Centro ha mais ignições para chegarmos a esse numero...
é muito interessante prever o comportamento da população, e do fogo, mediante a meteo, o historico, etc...e depois da ignição ocorrer "adivinhar" se sera um grande incendio florestal ou não...
pensem nisto


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 20:02)

Os fenómenos meteorológicos, são por natureza caóticos, não é possível prever com confiança 100% o que vai acontecer, em pouco tempo, o erro torna-se enorme. 

A negligência humana e o crime também tem natureza caótica, assim como a cotação do mercado de acções.

O que podemos é medir as condições iniciais (humidade do ar, %água do solo), medir o risco associado às espécies vegetais que mais facilmente entram em combustão (resinosas como os pinheiros, ou até eucaliptos) assim como a carga combustível existente, cruzar com a temperatura prevista e o vento, e extrapolar o risco de incêndio.

Se nada fosse tido em conta e nos baseassemos apenas na meteorologia (temperatura, vento e %HR), realmente o interior alentejano e não só, estariam quase sempre a arder no verão. O que não acontece, nem de perto!

Sejamos realistas, o tipo e carga de combustível existente, associados à meteorologia, e ao crime/negligência humanas são fundamentais/essenciais. Mas nem todos estes factores são previsíveis, escapa-nos sempre a mão humana!


----------



## Paulo H (9 Set 2012 às 20:07)

Nestas coisas prefiro não fazer apostas.. Para mim é quase como querer apostar em que cidade/ rua vai ocorrer o próximo assalto ou crime violento. Penso até, por vezes, que a comunicação social dá demasiada cobertura aos incêndios, para grande alegria e satisfação dos incendiarios.

Desculpem, mas é que a minha floresta é varrida pelo fogo, uma vez a cada 10anos, em média. Já há mais de 30 anos que ninguém tira rendimento da floresta, em especial desde que acabou o negócio da resina de pinheiro (sempre estava mais guardada e cuidada a nossa floresta).


----------



## I_Pereira (11 Set 2012 às 00:54)

Ainda não tive tempo para editar as fotos, mas por agora fica esta do incêndio de Coja ao fim da tarde...


----------



## ALV72 (12 Set 2012 às 22:53)

Depois de tanto incêndio nos concelhos vizinhos, desta vez coube-nos a nós Poiares.
Parece que já está resolvido com a pronta actuação da corporação da Vila e com a ajuda dos Municipais da Lousã e dos Voluntários de Serpins.

João


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 16:39)

Pequenos incendios flagram aqui em Espinho, é visivel fumo a Este. A sirene dos bombeiros já tocou algumas vezes.


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Set 2012 às 16:42)

Boas neste momento vejo do Cabo Espichel o que aparentam ser dois incêndios um a norte de Lisboa e outro na zona da serra da Arrabida sendo que este último teve início agora mesmo.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Set 2012 às 17:06)

Mais daqui a bocado meto umas fotos da nuvem de fumo a Este, tiradas através da janela, para mostrar a veracidade da situação.

Os bombeiros de Espinho já estão a tratar da situação.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2012 às 17:12)

Neste momento deflagra um incêndio no Avenal, perto de Condeixa, zona Sul de Coimbra:






Foto tirada às 16h30, a partir de Antanhol, Coimbra:


----------



## ALV72 (15 Set 2012 às 17:24)

DaniFR disse:


> Neste momento deflagra um incêndio no Avenal, perto de Condeixa, zona Sul de Coimbra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já se vê o fumo de Poiares.
4 frentes activas, a coisa não deve estar boa.
Não havia um Rali hoje no Sebal, ou é amanhã ?

João


----------



## dASk (15 Set 2012 às 17:50)

daqui da minha casa na Moita vejo perfeitamente o fumos dos 2 incêndios do distrito de Lisboa e o da serra da Arrábida, este último do Vale da rasca parece-me já controlado! Isto é a manifestação contra a austeridade dos incêndiarios também...


----------



## DaniFR (15 Set 2012 às 19:18)

Mais algumas fotos do incêndio no Avenal. Estas já foram tiradas de locais mais altos e com mais visibilidade: 


























A situação continua complicada. Como podem ver nas imagens o incêndio deflagra dos dois lados da A1. 
Andam dois aviões e pelo menos um helicóptero a fazer constantes descargas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Set 2012 às 19:41)

Muito fumo também por aqui... Céu negro a sul... Creio ser do incêndio da Serra de Bornes que se voltou a activar!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Set 2012 às 20:10)

«Alastramento» do fumo dos incêndios desta tarde:


----------



## supercell (15 Set 2012 às 21:06)

Tristeza, incêndios por todo o lado e inclusive Norte de Espanha...


----------



## Snifa (15 Set 2012 às 22:01)

Incêndio florestal na Maia esta tarde, visto da minha casa:


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2012 às 09:32)

Ontem houve aqui um incêndio em Barril de Alva, que ceifou a vida a uma jovem bombeira dos bombeiros de Coja, provocando ferimentos em mais quatro


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Set 2012 às 09:46)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Set 2012 às 14:58)

Incêndio na zona Sul da Serra de Loures. Sirene do quartel dos B.V.Loures tocou por duas vezes. Esperemos que não tome proporções semelhantes às do incêndio de Montemor.


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2012 às 19:13)

Incêndio em Coimbra, perto da praia fluvial. 
Segundo o site da Protecção Civil, estão presentes 444 operacionais e o fogo tem 2 frentes activas.

Fica aqui uma foto tirada a partir da Universidade.






EDIT: Foto retirada do facebook de José Pina.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2012 às 19:34)

Magnifico pirocumulo!! É pena que seja devido ao incêndio. Também o vi da zona da Pedrulha.

A EN17 já está cortada. 



> *Fogo nos Palheiros já obrigou ao corte da circulação na EN17
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2012 às 19:40)

DaniFR disse:


> Magnifico pirocumulo!! É pena que seja devido ao incêndio. Também o vi da zona da Pedrulha.



Sem incêndio, não há pirocumulos... O mesmo já foi explicado neste tópico, penso.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2012 às 19:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sem incêndio, não há pirocumulos... O mesmo já foi explicado neste tópico, penso.


Julgo que também se podem formar pirocumulos em erupções vulcânicas. 

Algumas fotos do incêndio em Coimbra, retiradas deste blogue:


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2012 às 20:14)

Ao regressar do trabalho passei na rotunda que dá acesso à EN17 e à praia fluvial, aquilo está caótico. Enquanto tentava passar (para a estrada que vai dar à Quinta da Portela), passaram 1 carro de bombeiros e 3 (!!!) ambulâncias. O fumo dava ideia que estava a arder mesmo ali atrás desse monte. Só se viam sirenes ao longe, espalhadas pela mata... Caótico. :|


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Set 2012 às 20:14)

DaniFR disse:


> Julgo que também se podem formar pirocumulos em erupções vulcânicas.



Sim, é verdade, mas não iria haver ali uma erupção vulcânica (digo eu).


----------



## kelinha (18 Set 2012 às 21:07)

Se às 20h30 o incêndio de Coimbra tinha 2 frentes activas, combatidas por 483 operacionais, agora já conta com 3 frentes activas combatidas por 507 operacionais :|


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2012 às 21:32)

*Incêndios/Coimbra: Fogo controlado "dentro de duas horas"
*
Coimbra, 18 set (Lusa) - O incêndio que lavra nos concelhos de Coimbra e Miranda do Corvo deverá estar controlado "dentro de duas horas", disse à agência Lusa o comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Coimbra.

Num ponto de situação feito à Lusa às 20:30, António Martins referiu que a frente mais ativa continua a lavrar numa encosta do rio Ceira, entre Vale Colmeias e Braços, no concelho de Miranda do Corvo, mas sem ameaçar nenhuma povoação.

"Os meios estão a entrar no terreno e a ser distribuídos por vários setores para começarem a atuar, pelo que dentro de duas horas o fogo deverá estar controlado", disse o responsável.

Expresso


----------



## ALV72 (18 Set 2012 às 22:23)

DaniFR disse:


> *Incêndios/Coimbra: Fogo controlado "dentro de duas horas"
> *
> Coimbra, 18 set (Lusa) - O incêndio que lavra nos concelhos de Coimbra e Miranda do Corvo deverá estar controlado "dentro de duas horas", disse à agência Lusa o comandante distrital de operações de socorro de Coimbra.
> 
> ...



Vamos vêr, era bom que sim, mas as frentes já são 4 .
Eu que passo todos os dias na EN 17 conheço bem os seus declives, e agora de noite não vai ser nada fácil entrar nalgumas zonas. Para já, por aqui não está vento, o que já é muito bom.

João


----------



## DaniFR (18 Set 2012 às 23:22)

ALV72 disse:


> Vamos vêr, era bom que sim, mas as frentes já são 4 .
> Eu que passo todos os dias na EN 17 conheço bem os seus declives, e agora de noite não vai ser nada fácil entrar nalgumas zonas. Para já, por aqui não está vento, o que já é muito bom.
> 
> João


Os difíceis acessos a certas zonas e o facto de já não haver a ajuda dos meios aéreos vai complicar o combate às chamas. 

Neste momento o incêndio continua activo com quatro frentes, a ser combatido por 524 bombeiros.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Set 2012 às 23:34)

Boa noite, 

De facto, presenciei esse pirocumulus na A1. Avistava-se bem ao longe. Deveras impressionante a nuvem de fumo e o consequente pirocumulus formado...


----------



## kelinha (19 Set 2012 às 00:13)

ThaZouk disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> De facto, presenciei esse pirocumulus na A1. Avistava-se bem ao longe. Deveras impressionante a nuvem de fumo e o consequente pirocumulus formado...



Curiosamente aqui em Coimbra não se sente fumo pelo ar, nem cheira a queimado... Mesmo durante o dia foi assim. O vento deve tar a soprar na direcção oposta, suponho.

Entretanto o incêndio segue com 4 frentes e 509 operacionais...


----------



## I_Pereira (19 Set 2012 às 01:14)

Já me mostraram fotos (perto de Monte Real) em que esse pirocumulus chegou a formar lenticulares no topo!


----------



## AJB (19 Set 2012 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Este incendio em Coimbra não vai ser facil de combater: primeiro porque é uma zona com vegetação extremamente combustivel (eucalipto em forma de "pelo de cão"), totalmente desordenada, declives relevantes e a meteorologia a não ajudar...pelas boas fotos que postaram de ontem, acredito que a evolução nocturna do incendio tenha sido para a esquerda, i.é, o flanco esquerdo e a cauda do incendio "avivaram" durante a noite e estarão agora na sua plenitude...a tarde com o vento a entrar de Noroeste, a evolução vai ser semelhante a de ontem a tarde...acredito que agora ja cheire muito a queimado em Coimbra, com as cinzas a cairem na cidade (parte Norte)...este foi um tipico fogo topográfico, que depois evoluiu para um fogo de combustivel (acho eu)...agora não sei como estará, mas acredito que aquela mancha verde do lado equerdo das fotos ja tenha sido consumida...
novas fotos do mesmo local das tiradas ontem seriam preciosas...


----------



## ALV72 (19 Set 2012 às 09:29)

Venho agora a chegar a Coimbra via Estrada da Beira, e só vi um pequeno foco do lado de Miranda do Corvo junto ao Rio Ceira, por isso para já não há grande perigo pois os Helis já andavam a actuar.
Para mim, o perigo está na encosta virada ás Ribas, pois se o vento aumentar há por ali muito material ainda em combustão e praticamente não há acessos.
Felizmente este Incêndio não foi nada comparavel ao de 2005.

João


----------



## kelinha (19 Set 2012 às 10:04)

Já se sente um ligeiro cheiro a queimado, mas nada de especial... 

Entretanto, segundo o site da protecção civil, o incêndio encontra-se dominado, e já reduziu o número de operacionais para 347. Accionaram os meios aéreos com o nascer do dia, e penso que terão tido um papel decisivo.

Pelo que vi ontem nas notícias, na emissão em directo que o comandante no local fez às 23h, apesar dos bombeiros estarem lá, não estavam a fazer nada, pois onde estava a arder, não havia acessos. Como havia alguma humidade no ar, o fogo propagava-se lentamente, e assim o que fizeram foi esperar que chegasse a um local onde eles o pudessem atacar.


----------



## AJB (20 Set 2012 às 11:59)

Parece que felizmente ainda ha gente que trabalha seriamente nisto e desta vez os técnicos locais estão a frente na prevenção e combate a incendios!
Vejam este blog e a noticia sobre uma formação que vai iniciar brevemente:
http://gtfsdoaltominho.blogspot.pt/:thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Set 2012 às 17:13)

o incendio em aguiar de sousa esta com pessimo aspecto visto da A43


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2012 às 16:29)

Incêndio a norte de Bragança ao inicio da tarde de hoje.





(foto de telemóvel)


----------



## ALV72 (22 Set 2012 às 17:24)

Dan disse:


> Incêndio a norte de Bragança ao inicio da tarde de hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso realmente esteve mau.
Eu aqui de Poiares também consigo vêr fumo de um Incêndio ( presumo eu de Ansião ), já passaram por aqui uns 3 ou 4 carros de bombeiros.

João


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2012 às 01:15)

Começou há cerca de 40 minutos um incêndio na serra da Lousã.

Com este vento não vai ser fácil o combate.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Set 2012 às 01:55)

As coisas não estão boas, ainda mais quando há outro bem grande em Serpins.
Aqui vai uma foto do que vejo aqui de Poiares.
João


----------



## sielwolf (23 Set 2012 às 08:28)

O incêndio deflagrado durante a madrugada de hoje no Retail Park Portimão foi dominado cerca de quatro horas depois de ter afetado seis lojas, informou à agência Lusa fonte do comando distrital de Faro.

"O incêndio foi dominado às 06:10. Há locais onde já se faz o rescaldo, mas as operações de combate continuam", disse à agência Lusa o comandante Abel Gomes, responsável pelo Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).

O responsável referiu que o incêndio "afetou seis lojas" e que as "operações decorrem favoravelmente" para extinguir o incêndio, que mobilizou meios de quase todas as corporações de Bombeiros de Algarve.

Lista de lojas afectadas pelo incêndio:

Continente,
Moviflor,
Radio Popular,
Deborla,
Staples,
Aki,
Decathlon


----------



## GoN_dC (23 Set 2012 às 08:37)

sielwolf disse:


> O incêndio deflagrado durante a madrugada de hoje no Retail Park Portimão foi dominado cerca de quatro horas depois de ter afetado seis lojas, informou à agência Lusa fonte do comando distrital de Faro.
> 
> "O incêndio foi dominado às 06:10. Há locais onde já se faz o rescaldo, mas as operações de combate continuam", disse à agência Lusa o comandante Abel Gomes, responsável pelo Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).
> 
> ...



Eu por acaso acordei com a sirene do quartel a tocar. Impressionante como afectou todas as lojas principais. A distância que separa o Continente da Decathlon ainda é alguma 

Edit: Vi agora imagens na televisão e ficou completamente destruído. Infelizmente isto deverá levar muita gente para o desemprego numa região por si só muito afectada.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2012 às 11:40)

Apesar de não conseguir visualizar nada, ainda é referido o incêndio na serra.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2012 às 17:13)

*Fim da época de incêndios, 100 mil hectares depois*


> A época mais crítica em incêndios florestais termina no domingo, com cerca de 100 mil hectares de floresta queimada e seis mortos, quatro dos quais bombeiros.
> 
> Durante a fase “Charlie” de combate a incêndios florestais, que começou a 1 de Julho, estiveram no terreno 44 meios aéreos, 2.248 equipas de diferentes forças envolvidas, 1.982 viaturas e 9.324 operacionais.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2012 às 16:01)

> *Relatório aponta falta de meios e falhas do comando no incêndio do Algarve*
> 
> 
> O relatório independente sobre os incêndios de Julho no Algarve concluiu que houve falta de meios de combate e de aceiros, bem como falhas do comando na percepção da localização do fogo e na previsão da evolução das chamas.
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/rel...has-do-comando-no-incendio-do-algarve-1565441


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2012 às 16:43)

Nem de propósito, o programa "República do Saber" de hoje fala, na sua primeira parte do trabalho desenvolvido pelo grupo do professor Xavier Viegas, no CEIF-ADAI. Fica o link:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p959/e94392/republica-do-saber


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2012 às 19:17)

Mero exemplo de silvicultura anual...


----------

